# PCGH-Lesertest: Testen Sie den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition



## Daniel_M (30. Januar 2009)

Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, den Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T Von Asus zu testen. Nachdem Sie einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht im Forum veröffentlicht haben, dürfen Sie die Komponenten behalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sie kennen sich gut mit Prozessoren, Mainboards sowie Speicher aus und würden gerne einen Aufrüstbericht samt Test des Phenom II veröffentlichen? Schreiben Sie einfach im PCGH-Extreme-Forum einen Post samt Begründung um sich für den Lesertest zu bewerben. Erfahrungen mit Prozessoren, Overclocking-Kenntnisse und mehrere Mainboards sowie Speichermodule zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil. Falls Sie noch kein PCGH-Extreme-Mitglied sind, ist zunächst eine kostenlose Registrierung nötig.  

Folgende Komponenten werden von AMD und Asus zur Verfügung gestellt:  

*Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition  *
- 3,0 GHz  
- 45-Nanometer-Fertigung  
- 6 MiByte L3-Cache  
- Offener Multiplikator  
- Cool'n'Quiet 3.0  
- Natives Quadcore-Design  

Zum Phenom II X4 940 BE im PCGH-Preisvergleich 

*Asus M3A78-T* 
- Sockel AM2+ 
- Northbridge: 790GX 
- Southbridge: SB750 
- Radeon HD 3300 
- 128 MiByte DDR3 Sideport-Speicher 
- Zahlreiche OC-Funktionen 

Zum Asus M3A78-T im PCGH-Preisvergleich 


*Teilnahmebedingungen:* 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester 


Die Bewerbung ist bis zum *09.02.2009 um 15 Uhr* möglich.


----------



## phoenix86 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich zum Test des AMD Phenom X4 940 BE und des 
zugehörigen Mainboards M3A78-T von ASUS bewerben.

Ich selbst besitze ein Intel-System mit C2D 6750, die CPU läuft mit 3,6GHz, 
als Basis ist ein GA-P35-DS4 von Gigabyte verbaut. Die 2GB an DDR2-RAM sind 
von Cellshock und machen einen sehr hohen FSB mit, 
da ich den Heatspreader vom RAM nicht demontiert habe, kann ich nur
vermuten das die Speicherbausteine Micron D9GMH sind.
Eine 8800GT mit Zalman VF1000-LED läuft als 8800GTS.
Zudem könnte ich mit einer HD3450/70 die Leistung bei Hybrid-CF testen. 

Ich wäre also in der Lage einen Direktvergleich zwischen Intel- und AMD-CPU 
zu machen!
Zudem kann ich noch Hardware von einem Freund beschaffen, wie z.B.
einen AMD X2 5400+ BE, eine ATi Radeon 3870 und 2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2-1200.


Die nötigen Fotos werden mit einer EOS 400D geknipst und da ich 
Mechatronik/ Techn. Redaktion studiere sollte eine gute schreibe 
gewährleistet sein.


Gruß Eric


----------



## Gastowski (30. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Gut, da kann ja erstmal jeder kommen, also hier ein paar Gründe:

Die Bedingungen werden bei mir alle erfüllt:
- PCGH-Mitglied bin ich wie man sieht. ^^
- Overclocking ist für mich kein Fremdwort, Erfahrung konnte ich damit schon sammeln.
- Der deutschen Sprache bin ich auch mächtig, zumindest wenn ihr das hier alles lesen könnt. ^^
- Für Fotos habe ich meine kleine PowerShot 470
- Ein Aufrüstbericht nebst Test zu schreiben ist kein Problem, testen müsste ich beim normalen Kauf ja sowieso.

Warum gerade ich den Test machen will:
- Die CPU könnte ich gut gebrauchen um meinen AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition zu ersetzen. Außerdem kann man so gute Vergleichs-Tests starten.
- Mit der 9800GTX+ kann ich auch aktuelle Spiele vernünftig testen
- Ich kann die CPU auch auf meinem aktuellen Board (Gigabyte [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]GA-MA790FX-DQ6) testen
- Als Speicher kann ich GEiL Blackdragon DDR II 800MHz anbieten, anderen Speicher kann ich über einen Bekannten kurzfristig beschaffen (wenn gewünscht)
- Testen kann ich nicht nur mit Luft, sondern auch mit Wasserkühlung, das ist beim Overclocking sicherlich ganz praktisch.

Grüße

Gastowski[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## klefreak (30. Januar 2009)

ich würde gerne als Tester mich bewerben da:



 Derzeit ist meine 1. Wasserkühlung unterwegs zu mir.
 Ich habe Semesterferien bis zum 30.Februar also genügend Zeit um mich mit der Hardware auseinanderzusetzen.
Mein neues Case (coolermaster HAF) für Tests gut geeignet wäre, außerdem habe ich noch mein derzeitiges Servercase als Vergleich.
Meine derzeitige Hardware/Software ( Asus P5e;c2d e6850 @3,6ghz @Mugen; 4gb GeiL Black Dragon Cl4; HD2900pro@XT; Raid0 , Sata/Ide Laufwerke; Wlan Karte ; 24" Samsung TFT; Vista64; win7beta ; F@Home..) eignet sich hervorragend für Vergleichstests. (ist zwar kein AMD System aber viele Teile davon lassen sich in beiden Konfigurationen verwenden)
Ich habe Erfahrung mit dem Ausreizen von Hardware (Übertakten, Dauerbetrieb, Games ...
Ich denke, dass ich auch als Österreicher deutsch kann 
Ich habe Ausdauer wenn's mal Probleme gibt und bin erst zufrieden wenn etwas optimal gelöst wurde, auch bastlerisches/creatives Talent hilft mir dabei 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Gründe ausreichen um als Tester für euch tätig zu werden !

mfg Klemens

ps: Ansonsten auch gutes Gelingen an die anderen Teilnehmer


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest über den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition. Nun, die gestellten Regeln erfülle und akzeptiere ich in jeder Hinsicht:

- Mitglied der Hardware-Community PC Games Hardware Extreme bin ich.
- Erfahrung im Overclocking ist vorhanden, zwar nicht sehr ausgeprägt, aber vorhanden .
- Ich werde beim Schreiben des Tests mein Bestes versuchen.
- Digitale Fotos werden mit einer Canon Powershot G9 gemacht.
- Die Komponenten werde ich nicht während der Testlaufzeit weiterkaufen.
- Gut so mit dem Rechtsweg.
- Solch ein Geschenk wird natürlich nicht abgelehnt.

Ich werde wohl zusätzlich auch ein Vergleich zwischen dem M3A32-MVP Deluxe Wifi-AP und dem M3A78-T von Asus ziehen, also Ausstattung, Zubehör und dergleichen.

Von hier an wünsche ich allen Bewerbern viel Glück!!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dennisb19


----------



## maaaaatze (30. Januar 2009)

Hierit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich möchte gerne die CPUs Testen da ich schon gute Erfahrung mit OC habe unter Luft und Dice. Da ich als Schüler gerade sehr viel Zeit habe könnte ich einen guten Ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben. Testen kann ich mit sehr viele Aktuellen Titel unter WinXP x86, Win Vista und Win7 x64.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben - dürfte genug vorhanden sein
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - ist möglich
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - kein ding
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben - gerne doch
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - will ich auch nicht
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit würde ich und mein System zum Lesertest vorstellen. 

1. habe ein Vergleichsboard mit CPU, beides OC. 
2. habe OC Erfahrung, mein Athlon 4000+ habe ich um 550MHz übertaktet. 
3. mein Phenom habe ich um 420MHz overclockt. 
4. das MSI k9a2 cf v2 ist AM3 Ready und wäre ein Vergleich. 
5. die HD 4870 ist 100MHz overclockt. 
6. könnte beide Systeme Parallel testen, habe den Platz dafür.(und Reserve-Tower und Monitor) 
7. habe Erfahrung in WaKü. Würde diesen auch Wasserkühlen mit verbesserten Radiator und Doppelpumpe.
8. habe noch nie was Geschenkt bekommen.
9. meine Freundin ist Bürokauffrau und würde mir beim text helfen
10. bin mit leidenschaft AMD-User


----------



## Marc1993 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi. 

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch als Lesertester bewerben. 

Warum ich meine das ich das kann ?

- Habe schon mehrere kleine Tests geschrieben
- Besitze eine Wasserkühlung und mehrere Luftkühler, dadurch kann ich sehr gut Temperaturen vergleichen. Natürlich kann ich auch testen wie sich eine Wakü auf die Overclockingfähigkeit auswirkt.
- Habe schon viel Erfahrung mit Overclocking sammeln können
- Drei Mainbaords würden zum Vergleich bereitstehen ( Asus Maximus II Formula; Asus M2N-SLI; MSI K9AG Neo2-Digital )
- 3 CPU's ( Intel E8400; AMD 4400+; AMD 6000+ )
- Speichermodule habe ich 3 Verschiedene Modelle zur Verfügung
- Foto's sind gar kein Problem, habe eine Canon 400D und kann somit schöne Bilder machen
- würde gerne einen Quad AMD haben 
- Info's über mein Sys. kann man sich aus der Signatur herauslesen

Würde mich wirklich sehr freun, wenn ich als Tester eingesetzt werden würde 


Gruß, 


Marc


----------



## Smilerr (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGHX Team!

Auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test bewerben.
Ich bin in der Lage mit diversen CPUs wie einem X2 6000+ oder einem Phenom X4 9950 BE zu vergleichen.
Als Grafikkarte sind die Modelle ATI 3870 sowie eine 4850 vorhanden und vergleichsbereit.
Als Arbeitsspeicher stehen bis zu 8GB OCZ 1066 MHz sowie Noname 800 MHz zur Verfügung.

Overclockingerfahrung ist vorhanden. Habe meinen aktuellen X4 9950 BE auf bis zu 3,1 GHz Stabil oder auch 3,4GHz instabil unter Luftkühlung getaktet.

Eine in diesem Januar erst gekaufte Digitalkamera steht selbstverständlich in diesem Test immer Griffbereit neben dem PC 

Ich würde mich freuen, die CPU für euch testen und bewerten zu dürfen.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende

René


----------



## Grav3 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
hier nun meine Bewerbung zum Lesertest über den Phenom II X4 Black Edition. 

Hier mal die vorgegebene Checkliste: 

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *--> check*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben *--> check*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *--> check*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *--> check*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben *--> check*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht *--> cool*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *--> da es ein PCGH-Test ist, ist es verständlich *
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *--> klar, sonst wäre ja kein Test möglich* 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen *--> check*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester *--> cool*   

Als Vergleichssystem würde ich einen Phenom 9550 mit einem Asus A3M Board verwenden. 
Als Grundbasis in beiden Systemen wären dann noch anzutreffen 4GB OCZ-RAM, 7800GTX (OC) & Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich an diesem Leser-Test mit machen darf. 

Viele Grüße aus Bielefeld, 

Grav3


----------



## masterpiece1970 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich auch Tester zur verfügung stellen. Ich bin schon seit Jahren begeisterter AMD Fan. Ich wollte mir auch einen Phenom II X4 940 BE gönnen, aber im moment sieht mein Budget dieses leider nicht vor. 

Mein momentanes System:

AMD Ahtlon X2 4850e @ 3125 MHz
6 GB Adata Extreme @ 893 MHz 5-5-5-18
Gigabyte GA- MA790X- DS4
Palit 4870 Dual Sonic @ 790/ 1000 MHz
Samsung 200 GB Sata II HDD
Enermax Modu 82+ 525W
Xigmatek Achilles
Zalman ZM- MFC 1 Lüfterregelung
Coolermaster CM 690 mit Windowkit
Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit

Spiele: Racedriver Grid, Crysis Warhead, Red Alert 3, Anno 1701 ....

Sony Cybershot DSC- W120 mit Steady Shot.....
Ich würde sehr gerne den 940er testen, also gebt mir ne Chance.... 
Meine Freundin hat mich eh grad verlassen, da hab ich genug Zeit die CPU ausführlich zu testen.

MFG


----------



## CupCake (30. Januar 2009)

auch ich möchte mich um den job als tester bewerben. mal abgesehen von dem fakt, dass ich mitglied bin, kann ich auch auf sehr gute overclocking erfahrungen, sowohl mit luft- , als auch mit wasserkühlungen zurückgreifen ( AMD & INTEL). 
desweiteren habe ich für meine clan-page selber schon zahlreiche, mehrseitige testberichte zu hard- und software geschrieben, die sehr gut ankamen. der deutschen sprache bin ich auch mächtig... glaube ich zumindest  und testberichte zu schreiben, bzw reviews, previews, artikel schreiben ansich ist so eine art geheime passion meinerseits. digitale fotos sind kein problem. und ich kann definfitiv sagen, dass mein test sowohl unterhaltsam als auch sehr informativ sein wird... punkt, ende der bewerbung


----------



## hubonator (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team,
mein Name ist Mathias Huber. Ich bin ein ziemlich großer AMD Fan. Ich habe momentan noch einen Athlon 6000+, wollte aber mein System schon lange mal aufrüsten. Allerdings schwächelte die erste Phenom Generation ein wenig, deshalb wartete ich erst mal ab. Bin schließlich noch Student und hab von daher leider nicht so viel Geld über für solche "Experimente". Wenn ich was neues anschaffe, dann muss es schon Hand und Fuß haben.

Nun noch was über mich: Ich lese sehr gerne die PCGH, da ihr meinermeinung nach sehr gute und objektive tests abliefert. Des weiteren finde ich es auch gut, dass ihr auch wert auf Preis/leistung legt. Ich habe nämlich vor meinem Studium als Informationselektroniker gearbeitet und habe von daher auch viel Ahnung von Hardware. Momentan studiere ich Medientechnik, das hat wie der Name schon sagt, sehr viel mit Medien (Internet, Zeitung, Grafik, Photos) aber halt auch Technik (Nachrichtentechnik, Digitale Medien, Elektkotechnik) und Journalismus zu tun. Des weiteren bin ich noch begeisterter Hobby Fotograf und besitze eine "Einstiegs SLR" (Sony Alpha 300).

Mein jetziges System besteht aus dem schon genannten Athlon 6000+ (leider nicht so viel Spielraum für Overclocking momentan 3,2 GHz), der von einem Scythe Mugen gekühlt wird und einer 8800gt (core 720MHz, Speicher 980 MHz) bei der ich den schwachen Originalkühler gegen einen Zalman Kühler getauscht habe. Des weiteren sind noch 2 Festplaten in meinem PC (beschleunigt das Filme schneiden ungemein), ein DVD Brenner und 4 Gigabyte DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher.

So, das wärs somit gewesen von mir. Ich würde mich rießig freuen, wenn ihr mich als Tester in Betracht ziehen würdet. Sowas wollte ich schon immer mal machen.

Also vielleicht bis bald,

Euer Mathias


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Januar 2009)

Hab früher mal ein wenig Übertaktet, momentan mach ich das nicht, aufgrund von Faulheit.
Als Kühler könnte ich einen Thermalright SI-120 mit 120x38mm NMB Lüfter mit etwa 7W Leistung nutzen.
Netzteil wäre dann ein 650W Silverstone Zeus.

Ansonsten kann ich nur auf meine Signatur verweisen


----------



## MadMax 21 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo
Hiermit möchte ich mich bei ihnen für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 bewerben.
Warum:
-Ich erfülle alle genannten Bedingungen.
-Habe sehr viel Zeit, da ich im Januar mein Abitur geschrieben habe und erst am 1.7.2009 zur Bundeswehr gehen werde.
-Ich bin zwar "jung" ( 21 Jahre ), aber meine Erfahrung mit Computern begann schon 1993 ( Win 3.1;Minesweeper, so klasse ).
-Desweiteren hab ich Erfahrung mit Übertakten ( Celeron "1",Pentium 1-3, sowie die guten alten Athlon´s ( 800@1000;900@11xx,1400@1578 und mein 4800 X2 @ 2800 MHZ).
-Meine jetztige Hardware ist etwas älter ( besagter AMD 4800 X2,MSI Neo8, 2 GB Ram, Xf-i Music, 8800 GT und mehrer Festplatten ( Samsung 250 GB, WD 250 GB, Seagate 1500 GB ).

Ich würde gerne einmal einen Vergleich zwischen dem X2 4800 und dem Phenom X4 II 940 machen:
-Strombedarf/Verbrauch ( als Physik-Leistungskurs´ler habe ich hier noch einige Geräte stehen, die sich zum Messen eignen ).
-Wie gut steht der X2 4800 noch da im Vergleich ( aktuelle Spiele und ältere, Windows XP / Vista ).
- und natürlich Ausstatung/Overclocking/Langzeittest
Bilder werden mit einer Megapix V4 gemacht.

Ich hoffe das diese Gründe ausreichen, um mir den Test des Phenom X4 II 940 zu ermöglichen.

Allen weiteren Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Glück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mad_Max 21


----------



## Sinned321 (30. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde mich so wie viele andere hier gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Die Bedingungen erfüll ich alle:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Wie man sieht bin ich es^^
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben - Joa hab ich
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Das sollte machbar sein.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - Wer ist es heutzutage nicht?
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben - Kein Problem, würd ich gern machen
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht - Das ist auch kein Problem
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - Joa mal schauen, hier fühl ich mich eigentlich Wohl^^
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - Das würde ich danach nicht mal machen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Versteht sich von selbst
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester - Wird schwer aber damit kann ich Leben

Und wieso außgerechnet ich?:

Ich bin ein technikinteressierter kleiner Kerl, der zwar nicht wie die anderen eine Wakü vorweißen kann, dafür ein außergewöhnlichen drang den bestmöglichen Test abzuliefern. Zudem würde ich gern herrausfinden ob ein AMD mich von meinem Intel Fanatismuss abbringen kann. 

[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## worldoflol (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen! 

Hiermit möchte ich mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich würde mich freuen, den CPU und das Manboard testen zu dürfen.
Fotos würden mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera von Olympus gemacht werden, natürlich digital.
Mit dem CPU und dem Board würde ich das volle Testprogramm durchnehmen.
Darunter natürlich einige Benchmarks, wie 3D Mark, Cinebench, usw, um den CPU voll auszulasten, Spiele werden natürlich auch getestet. Als Lufttunnel wird ein Aplus XClio dienen. Desweiteren will ich darauf hinweißen das ich in Planung bin, mein eigenes kompaktes Gehäuse zu bauen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn darin ein Phenom II seine Arbeit verichten würde. Es wäre natürlich möglich, diesen Lesertest mit dem Tagbuch meines Gehäusebaus zu verbinden.
Als CPU Kühler wird ein Zalman 9700 LED dienen und genügend Potential haben den Phenom II jenseits der 3 GHZ zu betreiben.
Leider habe ich nicht die möglichkeit eine Highend Grafikkarte zu testen. Möglich wären eine HD3870 und eine HD4850 zu testen.
Aber ich denke hier geht es ja sowieso nur um den CPU und was diese leisten kann, im zusammen spiel mit dem Mainboard. 
Getestet wird außerdem mit 2/4/6GB DDR2 800 Arbeitsspeicher.
Overclocking ist natürlich kein Problem, ist ja nicht so schwierig.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen.
Über eine baldige Zusage werde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

worloflol


----------



## m4Tze (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hiermit melde ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 BE und für den Test des M3A78-T an.

Ich selbst habe 2 AMD Athlon X2 Systeme (Natürlich OC).Da ich auch bereits einige AMD´s übertaktet habe sollte das übertakten des Phenom II X4 940 BE kein Problem darstellen.  Ein X2 4200+ @ 2,72 GHz und einen X2 5200+ @ 3GHz (Vaters PC!) zudem noch einen älteren 3500+ der mit 2,6GHz lief. Wodurch auch ein guter Vergleich zwichen "alten" Athlon und dem neuen Phenom möglich ist. Auch in dem bereich Stromverbauch sollte sich ein Test durchführen lassen, die benötigten Messgeräte kann ich über meinen Vater beziehen. 
Mit meiner nicht mehr ganz so schnellen 8800 GTS 320, die auch sehr schön übertaktet ist (675/1728/1080), laufen auch aktuellere Games noch sehr adäquat. 
Auch meine Gehäusebelüftung ist sehr durchdacht (siehe Bilder im SysProfile), die Kühlung hält meinen X2 4200+ mit 1,425V auf max 52°C unter Prime95 und meine 8800 GTS 320 bleibt im FurMark (45min) unter 75°C bei 70% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Daher sollte ein gutes OC-Ergebniss mit dem passenden Kühler (Ein Mugen II ist bereits bestellt) nicht unmöglich bleiben. 
Und Fotografien kann ich auch einige anfertigen. Mit einer Canon A620 und einem Stativ lassen sich sehr schöne Bilder und Makroaufnahmen machen. 
Und eine "gute Schreibe" habe ich auch, denn wenn man angehender Abiturient ist sollte man die deutsche Sprache einigermaßen beherrschen und lange Texte sind kein Problem. Da dieser Test auch ein "Aufrüsttest" sein soll und mein  X2 4200+ langsam in Rente geht, trifft es sich sehr gut das PCGH einen Lesertest mit neuer CPU und Motherboard vergibt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
m4Tze


----------



## Grunert (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den PCGH-Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 BE bewerben.

Zu meinem Profil in dem ich erkläre, warum ausgerechnet ich für den Test geeignet bin:

- Ich bin Student und habe in meinem bisherigen Leben schon die ein oder andere Glosse geschrieben.
Momentan habe ich Semesterferien und damit genügend Zeit für einen ausführlichen Test.
Dank der Softwareinitiative unserer Hochschule kann ich mit jedem beliebigen Betriebssystem testen.

- Wegen meines zwei Jahre alten PCs mit A64 3800+ habe ich ein typisches System zum Aufrüsten. 
Schließlich soll es ja ein Aufrüsttest sein, in dem die auftretenden Schwierigkeiten, Vorteile, Mehrleistungen etc. beleuchtet werden.

Über die CPU und das Mainboard würde ich mich sehr freuen, da meine CPU viel zu langsam für einige Anwendungen ist 
und das Asus-Mainboard samt Grafikchip die ideale Ergänzung für meine Anforderungen bietet.

- Fotografieren ist eines meiner größten Hobbies und da ich nebenbei professionelle Bildbearbeitung mache, stellen die Bilder kein Problem dar.
Ich werde für den Test Diagramme, Screenshots und Fotos anfertigen.

- OverClocking Erfahrung ist vorhanden, da ich u.A. zuletzt einen PC für einen Freund mit 9x120mm Radiator, Q9550, ATI 4870X2 gebaut und übertaktet habe.

- Bisher habe ich noch bei keinem PCGH Gewinnspiel gewonnen und da meine LowestBudgetCPU mich sehr einschränkt, würde ich mich mit Begeisterung in den Test stürzen.

In dem Sinne hoffe ich, wie alle anderen auch, dass Sie mich für einen der drei Tests aussuchen/erwählen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Grunert


----------



## Quake2008 (30. Januar 2009)

FInde diese möglichkeit von euch einfach super ,dass man die Hardware danach behalten kann ist umso besser. Ich hoffe meine Bewerbung wird erhört.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -bin ich 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben -

*seit 13 Jahren folter ich etliche Hardware um das letzte bischen Takt aus ihr zu quetschen.  

-Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 

-das liegt auch im machbaren 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 

-Gott sei Dank hab ich meiner Freundin eine 8 Megapixel Kamera zum Geburtstag geschenkt.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben

-Jo da ich grade mein ABI nachhole und Berichte schreiben sind in extrem Form angesagt.

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 

-Super man wird dafür auch gewürdigt ,die Hardware allein machts auch nicht, Ruhm und Ehre. 

- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 

-Mal schauen. 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 

-Naja wie soll man sonst nen Test schreiben ,ohne Hardware wirds schlecht laufen. Ich werd erstmal mir die Nächte um die Ohren hauen ,schlafen ist erstmal nicht.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester

-Sauber wollt mir ehe den Phenom II kaufen.

HAb hier aber auch noch  2 Rechner mit insgesamt 16 GB stehen und zwei AM2+ Platinen jeweils mit onboard HD3200 und ohne mit 4850. 
Als vergleich hab ich den Phenom I 9550 und den amd x2 5600+ 2,9ghz.


----------



## 2Stoned (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag
Das wäre genau ein Test nach meinem Gusto 
Der Phenom II reizt mich schon, seit ich die ersten Tests gelesen habe.
Doch spätestens seit der OC-Präsentation in Las Vegas mit flüssigem Helium brennt es mir unter den Fingernägeln mir einen Phenom II in der Black Edition zu besorgen.
Doch (leider, leider) verrichtet mein aktueller E8500 von Intel noch viel zu guten Dienst.
Besonders, da er schön kühl bleibt, Gross Clock’ner sei Dank, und er selten bis nie schwächelt, da er mit 3.8GHz (9.5*400MHz@1.2V) läuft.
Beim RAM bin ich gerade auf ein 4GB Mushkin Kit umgestiegen. Das Mushkin 996671 Kit. Im Standardbetrieb läuft es mit 800MHz und 4-4-3-8 Timings, die Subtimings werde ich doch nicht optimieren, so wie ich mir das anfänglich vorgenommen hatte, da der Leistungszuwachs einfach zu gering ist, wie ich mit mehreren Test bestätigen konnte.
Eigentlich wäre ich mit meinem vorherigen RAM zufrieden gewesen.
Die 4 1GB Riegel von SuperTalent liefen auch mit 800MHz und 4-4-3-8 Timings, ebenfalls @1.8V, so wie die Mushkins. Doch leider musste ich bei einem Riegel einen Defekt feststellen, und 2 der 4 Riegel einschicken. Da mein Vista Ultimate x64 mit 2GB aber nicht gerade als flüssig zu bezeichnen ist, musste ich mich nach neuem Arbeitsspeicher umsehen. Und wurde bei Mushkin fündig, und bereue meine Wahl bis heute nicht. Die Riegel laufen auch noch mit 1200MHz, natürlich mit entschärften Timings, aber sie laufen, ohne grosse Spannungsänderungen.
Aber so hoch lasse ich sie nur zu Testzwecken laufen, da meine CPU kaum mehr als 4.8GHz hinbringt, und auch das nur, wenn der PC auf dem Balkon steht. Und selbst dann reicht es aller höchstens für einen SuperPi 1M Durchlauf. Vielleicht ginge es mit mehr Spannung, aber ich will lieber nichts riskieren, da ich den PC doch gerne noch eine Weile behalten möchte. Mit dem Phenom II hingegen, könnte ich schon etwas risikobereiter sein 
Als GraKa werkelt bei mir hingegen immer noch eine HD3850 @750MHz GPU und 1000MHz Mem Clock. Aber so reicht sie mir eigentlich, da ich im Moment gar keine GPU lastigen Spiele spiele. Falls doch mal, ist dank dem Accelero S1 und einem Scythe S-Flex (max. 1600rpm) noch Luft nach oben, was die Taktraten und die Temperatur betrifft.

Was ich bieten kann:
-    Vergleich zum E8500
-    Vergleich zur RAM-Performance vom Intel P45 Chipsatz (ASUS P5Q-E)
-    OC-Potential ausloten @ Gross Clock‘ner auf Balkon
-    Vergleich mit verschiedenem RAM (SuperTalent T800UX2GC4, Mushkin 996671, evtl. CellShock, SuperTalent T8UX2GC5
-    Schon längere Zeit Mitglied der PCGH(X) Community
-    Befähigung der Deutschen Sprache (Gymnasiast im Endstadium)
-    Erfahrung mit OC
-    Interesse
-    Zeit
-    Lust einen Artikel zu schreiben
-    Verlangen nach einem Phenom II
- Fotos kann ich auch machen (Beispiel: kleine Version: http://fsb.kilu.de/SSTKlein.jpg Original: http://fsb.kilu.de/SuperTalent.JPG)
-    Komponenten werden natürlich nicht weiterverkauft!
-    Spass
-    Etliche Programme und Spiele zum Testen vorhanden (3DMark 06 Prof, 3DMarks Free, 3DMark Vantage Basic, Unreal Tournament 3, Crysis, SuperPi usw …)
-    Windows Vista, XP und Windows 7 vorhanden.
-    Falls gewünscht kann ich noch mit einer HD4780 1GB Version testen, oder mit einer X1300^^
Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal 
Vielen Dank das Ihr so etwas überhaupt ermöglicht!

//EDIT:: Habe noch ein kleines Probereview erstellt: Kurz-Review Bildernagel vernickelt F14064


----------



## Kreisverkehr (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

auch ich möchte hiermit mich für den Test des Phenom II X4 940 BE  samt dazugehörigem M3A78-T bewerben.

Daheim habe ich zum vergleichen:

Boards: Asus M3A78 Pro, GA-MA78G-DS3H Rev. 1
Prozessor: X2 5000+ BE, X2 5000+
Speicher: 4*2 GB DDR2-1000 G-Skill, 2*2 GB DDR2-800, 3*1GB DDR2-667 Corsair ValueRam
Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles, Apack Zerotherm Nirvana 120, OCZ Vendetta
Graka: HD3870 IceQ3, 8600GT
Kamera: Kann eine auftreiben, greifbar momentan ein N73

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen über einen Test, und würde auch zudem - falls gewünscht - prüfen, inwiefern ein entsprechendes Biosupdate für einen stabilen Betrieb auf einer, oder allen Platinen nötig ist.
Ein Vergleich zu einem Intel-System ist nur bedingt möglich, da ich privat "nur" einen Pentium D 925 @ 4,33 GHz habe und ein Notebook mit C2D T7100 1,8Ghz.
Allerdings werde ich ziemlich sicher einen C2D E6750 auftreiben können, falls es gewünscht wird.

Natürlich auch an alle anderen Bewerber viel Glück!

MFG,
Kreisverkehr


----------



## Thor1000 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
  ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Lesertest des Phenom 2 bewerben, ich spiele schon seit dem Erscheinen mit dem Gedanken mir den neuesten und schnellsten AMD CPU zuzulegen, allerdings verrichtet mein übertakteter X² noch recht gut seinen Dienst, weshalb ich vorerst nur mein MB aufrüsten wollte (Asus Nforce 570Ultra unterstütz keinen PII...).
Meine PC-Systeme habe ich mir seit meinem Pentium II 233 ständig selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut, von daher bringe ich schon etwas Erfahrung mit.

Als Abonnent der Zeitschrift bin ich noch nicht lange online angemeldet, aber das muss ja nichts bedeuten. Ich schaue mehrmals täglich auf eurer Seite vorbei um mich über aktuelle Hardware- Neuigkeiten zu informieren und im Bilde zu bleiben.

Zu meinem aktuellen System (welches die Basis für den Phenom 2 Lesertest stellen würde):

CPU: *Athlon 64X² 5000 BE @ 3200Mhz. @ 1,385V (3300Mhz. @ 1,425V)*
Mainboard: *Asus M2N-E* ( wird im Laufe der Woche vorrausichtlich durch ein Board mit AMD 790FX Chip ersetzt)
Kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn Groß Glockner Blue Edition*
Gehäuse:  *Termatake Tsunami *
Grafik: *Asus 8800 GTS 512MB*
Speicher: *4GB OCZ Platinium DDR2 800*
Netzteil:* Tagan Piperock 500W*
Sound: *SB XFi Titanium*
Betriebssystem: *Win Vista 64bit Ultimate*



  In meinem 2t PC steht mir noch ein Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H zur Verfügung. Somit könnte ich ggf. den Phenom auf 3 verschiedenen Motherboards testen.

  Ich habe insbesondere mit meinen letzten beiden AMD CPU´s (Athlon X² 4600 und og. 5000er BE)  Erfahrungen im  Overclokingbereich bei AMD CPUS gemacht und auch verschiedene CPU Luftkühlungen verwendet bzw. ausprobiert um den CPU mit dem erhöhten V-Core zu kühlen. Stabilitätstest habe ich hauptsächlich mit prime95 durchgeführt bzw. auch die Temperatur im Auge behalten und Leistung in Spielen und Futuremark berücksichtigt.

  Digitalkameras stehen mir selbstverständlich zur Verfügung um den Einbau auch mit Fotos zu dokumentieren.

  Über ein  Testmuster würde ich mich sehr freuen und bin gespannt auf die Leistungsfähigkeit des AMD Phenom 2 und über die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten berichten zu können.


  Gruß Thor


----------



## kalgani (30. Januar 2009)

dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben:

Teilnahmebedingungen: 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Erst seit kurzem, aber ich bin es.

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
Seit Pentium MMX Zeiten läuft keine CPU auf Standard 

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Wenn ich mich anstrenge bekomme ich das auch hin.

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 
Meine Minolta Dimage Z1 macht auch immer noch recht ordentliche Bilder.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
gerne^^

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
Ist doch ein schöner Antrieb sich noch etwas anzustrengen.

- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Mal schauen ob das andere Foren überhaupt verdient haben^^ 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Sonst könnte man schlecht testen.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Kein Problem

- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester
very nice

Weitere Infos zu meiner Person:

-Seit knapp 10 Jahren im IT Support & Administration tätig
-Über 6 Jahre Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen
-Windows XP/2003/Vista Ultimate x64/7 x64 habe ich vorliegen
-diverse DDR2 Speicher zu Kompatibilitätschecks vorhanden
-SCSI Raid Hardware vorhanden
-diverse andere Steckkarte zwecks Kompatibilitätchecks ebenfalls an „Lager“
-nur eine 8800GTX, 7900GTO & 6800GT für Grakavergleiche. 

malschauen ob es was wird.

MfG
Kalgani


----------



## laserst (30. Januar 2009)

Liebe PC-Games-Hardware Community, 

Hier auch meine Bewerbung, angefangen mit den Anforderungen:
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:* 
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *
 Hat sich wohl erledigt
*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben *
Habe selber einen alten E6420 auf 2,66 Ghz bei mir werkeln, mehr macht das Board leider nicht mit (MSI P965 Neo-F), an Speicher sind momentan 2GB Corsair XMS2 6400 verbaut, welche stabil mit 1000 Mhz laufen und notfalls auch die 1066 Mhz knacken. Momentan besitze ich einen Arctic Freezer 64 Pro (Schande über mein Haupt, aber er macht seine Sache ganz gut...)
Außerdem habe ich zwei Freunden die PCs zusammengestellt und einen davon auch zusammengebaut (Sommer letzten Jahres: Q9450 bzw. Q6600, 4Gb Corsair DHX 8500, jeweils 2 4870, ASUS Rampage Formula...)
*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *
Hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es ausreicht! (13 Punkte in Deutsch)
*- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *
Sollte kein Problem sein
*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben*
Das ist ja wohl das Mindeste, wenn man dafür so geile Hardware zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt (sowas in der Art war sowieso in nächster Zeit geplant!)*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht *
Überhaupt kein Problem!
* - Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
*Ich bin größtenteils eh nur hier tätig.
* - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
*Warum sollte man das denn auch?
* - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen 
*Ok.
* - Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester *
Ich glaube, diesen Punkt erfüllt jeder gerne!

Außerdem vorhanden sind:
- LG L226WTQ 22" 1680x1050
- div. Spiele: Call of Duty 1-5, Need for Speed fast alles bis Pro Street, Lost Planet, Colin McRae Dirt, Far Cry 2, Crysis, GTA San Andreas und IV, komplette CS-Reihe, Battlefield 2 usw. (Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein...)
- Anwendungen: Sandra Professional, DIVX, Komprimierungsprogramme, Nero, Photoshop CS3 etc.
- genügend Zeit, da weder im Abi noch in der Ausbildung/Studium/Wehrpflicht etc.
- Dann könnte ich natürlich noch Systeme der beiden als Gegenüberstellung nehmen, dessen Systeme ich zusammengebaut/-gestellt habe (s.o.) und eines weiteren Freundes mit E6750 und 8800GTS 640...
-Wenn ich die Gelegenheit für diesen Test bekäme, würde meine gute alte X1950PRO einer 4870 1GB oder GTX280/285 weichen, da die X1950PRO mir zwar nach wie vor gute Dienste leistet, aber einfach nicht auf dem Niveau eines Quadcores vom Schlage des PhII X4 940BE ist und diesen hoffnungslos ausbremsen würde, außerdem würde ich auf 4GB Ram ausrüsten, entweder Corsair oder Mushkin, dann noch eine neue Platte (WD oder Samsung 500GB), Neues Netzteil (Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W oder ähnliches...), dann würde der Arctic Freezer 64 Pro noch einem IFX-14, Mugen 2 oder ähnlichem weichen...
-Als Testsysteme würde ich Vista Ultimate 64 SP1 und XP Home SP3 verwenden können

Über eine Annahme als Teskandidat würde ich mich sehr freuen!

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Niko


----------



## Ru3en (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Pcgh,

ich möchte mich zum Test dieser CPU und Mainboard Kombination anbieten.

Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und vom Beruf Mikrotechnologe - mit Chips und dem
 Fertigen von Leiterplatten habe ich täglich zu tun - daher rührt auch das
 interesse an diesem Test. Die PCGH lese ich fast seit beginn an und den 
Weg ins Forum habe ich auch vor ein paar Wochen geschafft.

Meine Stärke sehe ich vorallem in der Dokumentationsfähigkeit. Ich besitze
 einen lauffähigen Computer, eine Digitalkamera und Zeit um den Test so
 sorgfältig wie möglich zu machen.

Ich habe zwar keine Sammlung von Hauptspeichern, diversen CPU-Kühlern
 und ein riesiges OC-Wissen aber die Grundlage ist vorhanden.

Der Vorteil meiner Person, liegt darin , dass ich den absoluten Normal-User 
gekonnt darstellen kann. ich gehen in den Laden kaufe 2-3 Paare 
Hauptspeicher, eine Festplatte, den Noctua NHU12P , und schieb 
meine GTX 285 sowie weitere Komponenten in das Bundle - schon kann es losgehen. 

Das wird bestimmt interessant! - und ganz nebenbei spare ich mir die 
Antwort auf meine Dauerbrennerfrage, ob ich mir nun einen Core2Duo oder
 einen Phenom2 kaufen soll.

Meine Herren dafür, dass Sie mir die Frage durch dieses Angebot abnehmen 
bin ich bereit einen verdammt guten Bericht abzuliefern und mich voll 
reinzuhängen. 

folgende Details wird mein Test auf jeden Fall beinhalten:

* Hardware in den Empfang nehmen und Fotosession einleiten

* Teststand aufbauen (inkls Be Quiet 650W, bluray Lw, Auzentech X-Fi 
usw.)

* Lauffähigkeit der Kombination mit 3 Paaren Hauptspeichern bekannter 
Firmen (voll/einzelbestückung 2/4 gB, Bios Erkennung der Latenzen usw.)

* übertaktbarkeit der CPU ( max FSB, max Takt, inkls. synthetischer 
Benchmarks aller Art)

* Stromverbrauch

Ich bin überzeugt davon, einen guten Bericht schreiben zu können 
und freue mich auf positibe Antwort unter Ru3en@msn.com.

Mit dem Test kann ich ab dem 16.2.08 beginnen.

weiter viel Erfolg &
freundliche Grüße Ru3en


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Januar 2009)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Mein aktueller Prozessor ist ein E6600, der mit 3,6ghz unter einem Mugen läuft. Also hab ich schon Erfahrungen zum Thema OC gesammelt. Im restlichen System, in dem dann der E6600 durch den 940 ersetzt werden würde, steckt eine HD4850 mit dem Dual-Slot-Kühler von MSI und 4gb Ram von OCZ. Das alles steckt in einem Sharkoon Rebel9 Value mit zusätzlichem Lüfter im Heck, für die Lüftung ist also gesorgt.
Zum Testen und Berichte schreiben hätte ich sehr viel Zeit, da ich noch Schüler bin und somit nachmittags meistens frei habe.
Spiele zum benchen habe ich auch genug, und Benchmarks wie z.B. der 3DMark sollten eh kein Problem sein. Ich könnte die CPU auch auf einem Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H testen, da ein Kumpel sich vor kurzem einen 940 BE gegönnt hat. So könnte ich direkte Vergleiche zwischen dem Asus und der Kokurrenz von Gigabyte ziehen.
Bilder sind kein Problem, ich habe hier genug Kameras rumliegen. Auch Fotoshootings mit einer digitalen Spiegelfeflex sind möglich.

Ich hoffe euch hiermit überzeugt zu haben, wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.

edit: Ich könnte auch das Board mit Crossfire testen, da ich vorhätte mein altes Board und die alte CPU nach den Benchmarks zu verkaufen und eine zweite 4850 zu holen. Dann kann man den PII denke ich auch noch besser ausreizen.


----------



## lukas1512 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hiermit melde ich mich auch an um den 940 und das m3a87-t zu testen.

momentan bin ich der stolze besitzer eines amd64 x2 6000+ (windsor) @ 3.2ghz für 24/7 und 3.4ghz für benches. wohnen tut diese cpu auf einem m2n-sli deluxe.
rams habe ich die ocz reaperx ddr2 800 welche aber problemlos als 1066 mit 5-4-4-15 laufen, als 800er machen sie bei 4-4-3-12 mit. als vergleichs objekt kämen noch ddr2 800 von samsung und von kingston hinzu.
was noch recht interesant sein dürfte wäre der cpu-kühler, da dieser das oc ergebnis des 940 ja auch in gewisser weise beeinflusst. bei mir ist das jedenfals ein zalman cnps9700led, den könnte ich dann mit dem boxed vergleichen.
die fotos würde ich mit einer canon a430 machen, wobei ich mir für nahaufnamen eine cam mit super macro von einem freund ausleihen würde (diesen würde ich selbstverständlich dankend und namentlich im test erwähnen).
weiters verfüge ich über eine 3dmark vantage lizenz und könnte somit diesen benchmark neben farcry2, crysis, fallout3, half-life 2, gtaIV und dem üblichen superpi, cinebench etc. auch damit machen.
bevor ich es vergesse noch: ich habe eine 8800gts (g92), eine hd3870 und eine hd2600. fals ich jedoch ausgesucht werden sollte brauch ich für den 940 und ein passendes mainboard ja kein geld auszugeben, könnte mir also evtl. eine gtx285 oder gtx260-216 kaufen.

ihr seht also ich bin mehr als geeignet für diesen auftrag und werde ihn mit der gewissenhaftigkeit eines dr. gonzos ausführen und mit dem scharm und enthusiasmus eines raoul dukes niederschreiben.

mfg


----------



## B4umkuch3n (30. Januar 2009)

hallöchen
hiermit möchte ich mich für den test des Phenom II X4 940 BE und dem dazugehörigen mainboard bewerben und denke das ich sehr gut dafür geeignet bin da ich viel erfahrung in sachen computer und OC habe. Zum vergleichen hätte ich einen e6400@3.68ghz+Tpower I45 und mit meinem IFX-14 besitze ich auch die referenz in sachen lukü um dem Phenom mal richtig auf den zahn zu fühlen.
außerdem würde ich die gelegenheit gerne nutzen um meine magere erfahrung in sachen AMD OC zu steigern


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz beim
PCGH-Lesertest: Testen Sie den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition.

Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und habe auch eine Digi-Cam im Haus.
Ich habe ein E4300@3GHz (max.3,6GHz), ein P5E Deluxe und 4GB G.-Skill Ram.
Ich habe auch eine Thermal-Right IFX-14 mit 2x Nanoxias FX12-2000.
Ich würde die Komponenten auf Leistung, Stabilität und OC bzw UnderVolten.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## KvD (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team.


Auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Warum sollte ich der Richtige sein?


Ich habe so ziehmlich jede Plattform der letzten 5 Jahre übertaktet, angefangen mit einerm Athlon XP 2500+ auf einem ASRock board, dann über S939 mit einem DFI nf4 ultra-D sli und verschiedenen Prozessoren wie x2 3800+. 3700+, 4800+, 5600 BE..., bis hin zu verschiedenen P4s und Cellerons auf einem 965p-DS3 zur Zeit habe ich ein DFI DK-P45 mit einem E8600, zokoge Hardware bin ich also gewöhnt.
Als Speicher könnte ich verschiedene 4GB Kits wie die ADATA viesta extrem 800 oder veschiedene mushkin module einsetzen. Wenn der speicher etwas schneller sein soll habe ich verschiedene Kits mit D9 GMH / GKX hier, alles kein Problem.

Ein P2 würde mich schon sehr reizen, grad nach den sehr sehr guten Ergebnissen von SF3D und Sampsa in Las Vegas.

Die Hardware mit der ich testen würde:

1400 topower netzteil (für ausreichend strom ist also gesorgt)
9800gtx+
2GB Ballistix Tracer (D9GMH) - 8 GB mushkin


Als kleinen zusatz könnte ich die CPU auch mal unter meine SS nehmen und gucken was das ding bei -30 grad schafft...


hoffe auf eine Zusage eurerseits!!


Gruß


Morten


----------



## JohnMcClane (30. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben. Bis März habe ich Semesterferien, also nichts als Langeweile bis die Uni wieder los geht 

Was mich qualifiziert:

Als Vergleichssystem hätte ich einen Q6600@3.4Ghz mit einer 8800GT zum Anbieten. Hardware und Overclocking sind keine Fremdwörter für mich, da in meinen 2 PC's und in den Notebooks so gut wie nichts mehr im Originalzustand ist. CPU-, Netzteil-, Grafikkartenkühler wurden alle von mir ausgetauscht sowie die Grafikkarte und Festplatte im Notebook.

Ich war früher Leser der PCGames, da habe ich mir vor allem den Hardware-Teil angeschaut (Spiele haben mich noch sie sonderlich interessiert). Seit es die PCGames-Hardware gibt, bin ich umgestiegen und treuer Leser.

Ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen. Einmal hätte ich im Casino fast ein Auto gewonnen. Mein Name wurde ausgelost und aufgerufen, aber es war Ladies Night, also zu früh gefreut


----------



## Dave611 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich zum Test des AMD Phenom X4 940 BE und des
zugehörigen Mainboards M3A78-T von ASUS bewerben.

Bin ein fleißiger Leser eurer Zeitschrift und verpasse auch keinen Artikel hier auf eurer Homepage.
Jede Menge Know-How konnte ich mir dadurch schon aneignen und konnte auch durch eure zahlreichen Vergleiche auf Arbeit und Privat profitieren.
Bin Vorortbetreuer in einer Firma und so manch Fehler in den Rechnern konnte ich mit eurer Hilfe bewältigen.

Mein momentanes System privat:

AMD Ahtlon X2 5000+ Black @ 3450 MHz
Noctua NH-C12P
4 GB G.Skill @ 862 MHz 5-5-5-15
Gigabyte GA- M55Plus-S3G
Sapphire 4870 @ 805/ 1100 MHz
2x Maxtor 300GB
Zalman 600W
Zalman GS1000 Black
Windows Vista Ultimate 32 Bit
Windows XP Professional 32 Bit

Spiele: Fallout3, Dead Space, GTA4, Sacred2, Anno 1701, Stalker, World in Conflict, Mass Effect 

Die nötigen Fotos werden mit einer Kodak V550 geschossen.
Deutsche Grammatik ist für mich kein Fremdwort. 

Wünsche euch noch ein angenehmen und vor allem stress freies Wochenende.

MfG
David


----------



## Fransen (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehertes PCGHX-Team;
hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest des AMD Phenom II X4 940BE, sowie des Asus M3A78-T.

*Warum sollte gerade ICH für den Lesertest auserwählt werden?!?*
Nun darf ich euch von meinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen, ich hoffe, dass euch meine Bewerbung gefällt, let's go.

"Hardware", ein Begriff, mit dem ich mich seit nun schon 3 Jahren intensiver beschäftige.
Mangels eigenen PC beschränkten sich anfangs meine Tätigkeiten noch auf das entfernen von Staub in PC's meiner Freunde, aber somit entdeckte ich mit der Zeit ein neues Hobby.

Bis dato waren Begriffe wie "Volt Mod" oder "Overclocking" für mich noch Raumschiffe in Steven Spielbergs "Star Wars", aber was folgte war der Winter 2007.

Es sollte sich viel ändern in meinem Leben, denn zu Weihnachten hatte ich mir etwas ganz besonderes vorgenommen, mein erster eigener Computer sollte her und nicht irgendeiner, NEIN!!, er sollte selber zusammengebaut sein.

Was folgte war nun besagter PC auf Basis eines AMD Athlon 5200+ X2, vorher war ich nur mit diversen, von Ausfällen gesteinigten Notebooks unterwegs.

Im März 2008 stieß ich zur PCGHX Community, schnell wurde klar: "Hier bleibe ich!!!"
Ich fühlte mich gleich zu Hause und blieb auch, wie ihr seht, länger als nur ein paar Tage.

In der Zwischenzeit, quasi ab dem Sommer 2007, bin ich auf dem Gebiet "Overclocking" und "Extreme OC" unterwegs.

Anfangs noch mit meinem AMD 5200+X2 (EE), besorgte ich mir für die nächsten Event's größere Kaliber ala' E8600, Q9450 oder Core i7 920.
Danke an dieser Stelle an meinen Onkel für die CPU's.

Gebencht wurde in der Anfangszeit noch mit Luftkühlung oder einer Wasserkühlung, später aber richtig mit Dice und/oder Ln².
Dies gab' mir die Möglichkeit von Erfahrenen Übertaktern zu lernen und mir Tipps und Tricks abzuschauen.
In dieser Zeit lernte ich auch die Besonderheiten/Eigenheiten und Vorzüge verschiedenster Mainboards, sowie ihrer Biosarten kennen.

Nun, ihr seht, Prozessoren und Mainboards sind für mich kein Neuland und mein Wissen beschränkt sich nicht nur auf die Grundlagen jener Bereiche.

*
Was würde ich im Falle eines Lesertest's unter die Lupe nehmen??*
Als "Overclocker" auf jedenfall das OC-Verhalten, der so hochgelobten neuen AMD Prozessorgeneration.

Dazu stehen mir verschiedene Speicher, Mainboards und Kühler zum testen zur Verfügung.

Um dem Prozessor mal so richtig auszufahren kommt er für den Overclockingtest aufjedenfall "unter Wasser", denn meine Wasserkühlung bietet optimale Möglichkeiten, den Prozessor auch bei hohen Spannungen zu kühlen.

Damit auch Nutzer einer Luftkühlung voll auf ihre Kosten kommen, teste ich den Prozessor hinsichtlich seines OC-Verhaltens natürlich auch mit dieser.
Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, was bringt uns ein noch so guter Prozessor, wenn man ihn nur mit extremem Aufwand einigermaßen kühlen kann, geschweige denn übertakten?!? 

Der Prozessor müsste ausserdem die gängisten Benchmarks absolvieren und dort sein Potenzial beweisen.
Auch Spielebenchmarks stehen ganz oben auf der Liste(aktuelle Spiele sind alle vorhanden).
Beides wird natürlich einmal mit Standardtakt, sowie übertaktet absolviert.
Als Betriebssystem stehen mir Windows XP und Vista Ultimate x64 zur Verfügung.

Ein Vergleich mit seinem Großvater dem Athlon X2 (2MB u. 1MB L2-Cache) und dem direkten Vorgänger Phenom X4 (Agena) wird aufjedenfall geschehen.
-Wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied??
-Welcher ist besser geeignet für diese und jene Anwendung??
-Was hat sich getan??
-Lohnt sich der Umstieg??

Ein weiterer Punkt wäre der Verbrauch des 45nm Phenom, im Vergleich zum "alten" Athlon X2 und dem Vorgänger Phenom I (Agena-65nm).

Auch wird getestet, ob der neue Phenom Probleme mit 1066er Speicher oder das Board welche mit einer Vollbestückung a' 4*1GB hat.

Auch das Board wird sich beweisen müssen und evtl. Kritik einstecken.
Ob das Bios alle wichtigen Funktionen beherbergt und es zudem übersichtlich ist, werden wir sehen.
OC geeignet, oder eher was für den Stromspar-PC, mein Lesertest wird es zeigen.

Auf der einen Hand ist es schön einen aktuellen Prozessor mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen zu dürfen, andererseits ist es aber auch für mich eine Chance meinen alten AMD 5200+ in Rente schicken zu können und gegen einen neuen auszutauschen.

Aufjedenfall könnt ihr sicher sein, dass ich mich hier nicht nur bewerbe um kostenlos an ein Stück Hardware zu kommen, sondern auch damit ich der Community einen ausführlichen Lesertest über beide Komponenten bescheren kann.

Damit ihr euch auch einen Überblick über meine Fähigkeiten machen könnt, verlinke ich euch in den nächsten Zeilen einige meiner bisherigen Test's und größeren Artikel für PCGHX:
1.[Lesertest] Scythe Musashi
2.[Tagebuch] Ein AMD geht baden
3.[Kaufberatung u. Übersicht] Mainboards und Chipsätze
->und diverse Sammelthreads zu Spielen...


*Meine Testhardware:*
Folgende Hardware steht mit für den Testzeitraum komplett, ohne Einschränkungen zur Verfügung...

CPU: 
AMD Athlon X2 5200+ EE (2x1024KB)
AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (2x512KB) - Leihweise
AMD Phenom X4 9600BE (Agena) -Leihweise

Mainboard:
Asus M2N-E (nForce 570Ultra)
MSI K9A2 CF-F (AMD 790X) -Leihweise
Asrock ALive Dual-eSata2

Ram:
2*2GB OCZ Platinum 1066Mhz (5-5-5-12)
4*1GB Corsair XMS2 800Mhz (4-4-4-12)
2GB MDT DDR2-800Mhz (4-4-5-12)
2GB Crucial Ballistix Tracer 667Mhz (4-4-4-12)
1GB OCZ Gold Edition 800Mhz (5-5-5-18)

Kühler:
Zalman CNPS 9500AT (AM2(+))
Revoltec Freeze Tower
Wasserkühlung (s. Tagebuch)

Grafikkarten:
XFX 9800GTX+
Sparkle 8800GTS (G92) -Leihweise
Sapphire X1950XT
Sapphire HD2900XT
Geforce 7800GTX

HDD:
1x74GB WD Raptor
2x500GB Samsung HD501LJ (Spinpoint F1)

Netzteile:
BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650Watt
Enermax Pro82+ 425Watt

Kamera:
Canon Eos 1000D

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass beim aussieben der Bewerber.

Grüße
Fransen


----------



## AMD (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bewerbe mich hier für den Test des AMD Phenom II X940 sowie dem Asus M3A78-T. Die Kriterien die Ihr, PCGH, gestellt habt, kann ich ohne weiteres erfüllen und mit OC bin ich recht gut vertraut. Meinen E8400 hab ich auf 5,71Ghz mit Luftkühlung bekommen. Ich hoffe das reicht als Annerkennung das man mit dem OC vertraut ist. Ich beschäftige mich nun auch schon seit über 10 Jahren mit Hard- und Software wodurch ich auch reichlich Erfahrung mitbringen kann und ich hoffe ihr wisst das zu schätzen. 

Ich wäre natürlich sehr erfreut wenn ihr mich dazu auserwählen würdet, denn ich wollte demnächst sowie so ein Phenom II Testen (auch wenn mit Gigabyte Board statt Asus). Natürlich müsste man dann in die eigene Portokasse greifen wo es teilweise dann doch hapert aber das diente nur als Anmerkung.
Der ausführliche Bericht versteht sich natürlich von selbst.

Ich hoffe das sich was machen lässt eurer Seits aus denn eine Zusammenarbeit mit PCGH wäre eine wirklich sehr "geile" Sache für mich was aber sicher auch für alle anderen zählt.

In dem Sinne auch viel Glück allen anderen Teilnehmern und schonmal ein Lob an PCGH das ihr immer so gute Aktionen mit euern Usern unternehmt. Da könnten sich viele Unternehmen ein Beispiel an euch nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.

Ps. Ich habe zwar sicher nicht den schönsten und längsten Post aber darum soll es auch nicht gehen, sondern darum das die Fakten stimmen das die Person der Sache gewachsen ist und ich hoffe das Ihr auch so ran geht aber davon bin ich auch fest überzeugt.


----------



## Fifadoc (30. Januar 2009)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,

ich würde den Phenom II sehr gerne testen, da er mein Interesse deutlich mehr geweckt hat, als ein neues Intel System.
Momentan habe ich ein System bestehent aus:
ASUS Maximus Formula, Intel C2D E8600, HD4870, 6GB DDR2 Ram,...
Weitere Hardware ist nicht von Belang. Gekühlt wird mein System per Wasserkühlung. Verbaut ist dabei ein EK Supreme für die CPU und ein EK Kühler für die HD4870. Für Abkühlung sorgen zwei Radiatoren, ein 240er und ein 360er Radiator je voll bestückt mit 120mm Lüftern@12V.

Erfahrungen mit CPU-OC konnte ich bisher mit einem E6750@3,6Ghz, einem E2160@3Ghz und meinem E8600@4,4Ghz sammeln. 
Dieses sind jedoch alles nur die 24/7 werte, die ich mit den CPUs verwendet habe, maximalwerte fielen entsprechend höher aus.

Meine Fähigkeit, digitale Fotos zu machen, kann man in meinen Tagebüchern bewundern. Ebenso ist dort mein Schreibstil erkennbar. Ich bitte jedoch darum, lieber diesen Schreibstil bei der Auswahl heranzuziehen, da ich in meinen Modding-Tagebüchern dazu neige, eher kurz zu formulieren.


MfG,
Fifa


----------



## PC-Fanatiker123 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für die folgenden Komponenten bewerben.

*Und warum gerade ich ?*

Nun ich verfolge seit ca. 4 Jahren begeistert die Entwicklung von PC-Komponente und habe somit heute folgende Kenntisse erworben und gehe einigen darauf zutreffenden Hobbys nach.

1. Ich teste neue Hardware Produkte von meinem Bekanntenkreis, von Mainboards über CPU und GPU bis hin zu Festplatten und Soundkarten.
Abgesehen davon behebe ich auch sämtliche Probleme, zumindest solang die Hardware nicht schon längst den Geist aufgegeben hat. Wiederbelebungszauber besitz ich noch nicht .

2. Oftmals führe ich auch das Overclocking durch, meistens bei meinen eigenen Systemen, Hier bring ich also auch genügend Erfahrung mit.

3. Meine Freizeit gestalte ich oft mit Videobearbeitungen und habe Paralell auch Kentnisse im  berreich der Bildbearbeitung. 
Somit kann ich mit Photoshop CS 3 und simpleren Bildbearbeitungs Softwaren mehr als ausreichend umgehen.

4. Die deutsche Sprache beherrsche ich mit einer Menge Feinheiten.
- großer Wortschatz
- Fremdwörter,
- Metapher
-  usw.

Speicher, Grafikkarte usw, kann ich von mir und 2 bis 3 Bekannten nehmen, um ein ausführliches Testergebniss zu erzielen.

Zu meinem aktuellen System gehört:

- ein AMD Phenom II x4 920, laufend mit 3,4 GHz Wassergekühlt
- 4 gb Speicher von OCZ mit den Latenzen 5-5-5-15 800
- Barracuda 7200 500 GB SataII 32MB
- MA79OGP-DS4H
- 2x Gainward HD 4850 Golden Sample mit je 512 MB mit 700 Chptakt und 1100 Speichertakt

So, das war es von mir, zu sagen gibt es noch das ich mich wirklich sehr freue wenn ich mit meinem Beitrag einen Teil der PCGH arbeit leiste.

Die Komponenten wie der CPU und das Mainboard, würde ich gerne meinem Vater schenken, da er schon lange auf ein neuen PC spart.


----------



## sandmann4u (30. Januar 2009)

Hi PCGH Team,

ich beschäftige micht relativ oft mit dem Aufrüsten meines eigenen PC's oder der Aufrüstung von anderen Computern(eingene Bildergallerie auf meinVZ...)
Ich beschäftige mich dabei auch im Rahmen meiner Fähigkeiten mit der Übertaktung, allerdings seit Einführung des Ahtlon X2 primär mit den Intel C2D/C2Q. Auch mit der Übertaktung von AMD-Grafikkarten habe ich so meine Erfahrungen.

Mich würde deshalb brennend die Frage interessieren, was man aus dem System rausholen kann, ob ein Angriff gegen vergleichbare Intel-Systeme möglich ist.

Basisausstattung( Netzteil Enermay Infinity, Radeon 4870, nen Xigmatek S1283, self-modding Case) ist vorhanden.
Zusätzlich kann ich noch recht gut lesen und Schreiben, weshalb ich manchmal für jübgere Verwandte die Aufsätze Korrekturlese.

Meinen Alt-PC(jedenfalls das Innenleben) würde ich im Falle eine Zusage gemeinnützigen Zwecken zukommen lassen, z.B. einer Jugendeinrichtung für Leute, die sich das nicht leisten können.

Reicht das für eine Zusage?


----------



## browza (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test eines AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition samt eines ASUS M3A78-T mit einer 790GX Northbridge.

Ich selber besitze zurzeit ein AMD-System mit einen AMD Athlon 64 4200+ X2 @2x 2,53 GHz und einem ASUS M2N-E. Ein OCZ 2GB Arbeitsspeicher mit 800 MHz verrichtet dabei seine Arbeit. Als Grafische Unterstützung dient eine XFX Nvidia 9600 GT-
An OC-Erfahrung wird es nicht hapern - es ist ausreichend mit einen AMD Athlon 64 3000+ und meines aktuellen 4200+ X2 vorhanden.

Da ich unter anderem Hobbydesigner bin und somit das Gespühr für  gute Bilder und Übersichtlichkeit mitbringe, denke ich, dass auch der Punkt Kamera ohne Probleme zu  meistern ist.

Da ich ein Zweitsystem (Notebook) habe werden die Bilder passend zum Aufbau  direkt verfügbar sein - es kann somit jeder direkt am Ergebnis sowie an Ereignissen dabei sein!


Natürlich würde ich passend zu der neuen CPU einen neuen CPU Kühler kaufen, das hoff ich mal von jedem Tester auch selbstverständlich gemacht wird.

Vergleiche zum alten System werden falls gewünscht ebenfalls gemacht.

Zudem wird es auch einen Vergleich mit der aktuellen Beta Version von Microsoft Windows 7 geben!

Benchmarks, Programme, Spiele und ausreichend Zeit ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, ansonsten würde ich mich nicht dafür melden!


Sysprofile findet man in meiner Signatur!

Gruß,
browza


----------



## cuto8 (30. Januar 2009)

*Teilnahmebedingungen: *
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme seinMit diesem Post erfolgreich unter Beweis gestellt ​- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking habenSeit ~12 Jahren habe ich Erfahrung mit Hardware & CPUs, Übertakte seit ~8 Jahren.​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe habenIch habe während meines Studiums u.A. Vorlesung in Technischem Schreiben besucht.​- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machenAls stolzer Besitzer einer Nikon D70 darf ich Digitalfotografie sogar mein Hobby nennen​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreibenEs wäre mir eher Ehre als Pflicht einen Bericht mit meinem Namen dort veröffentlicht zu sehen ​- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlichtDas würde die Online-Veröffentlichung ja sogar noch toppen!!! ​- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichenWozu? PCGH ist the place to be!​Warum ich besonders geeignet bin für den Test?
Neben meiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit PC-Hardware (es lebe der 386, Day of the Tentacle und Rise of the Triad!!!) habe ich zur Finanzierung meines (Informatik-) Studiums in einem Hardware Groß- und Einzelhandel gejobbt und seit dem AMD K6-2 300 all' meine PCs selber zusammengestellt und -geschraubt. Es ist klar, dass in meinen damals zarten Jahren  nie genug Geld da war, und so habe ich schon früh mit dem Übertakten angefangen!
Des Weiteren qualifiziert mich neben meinem technischen Verständnis die sprachliche Fähigkeit, meine Ergebnisse genau, inhaltlich korrekt und verständlich zu dokumentieren.
Momentan nutze ich zur Kühlung meiner CPU eine Wasserkühlung von Aqua Computer, was gute OC-Ergebnisse mit dem Phenom ermöglichen würde. Je nach Dauer des Tests würde ich das Board auch noch "ins kalte Wasser" werfen!
Ein weiterer wichtiger Punkt: Als Student habe ich auch einfach genug Zeit, ausführlich zu testen 

Also: Wenn nicht ich, wer dann?


----------



## Ach1m (30. Januar 2009)

Hi PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Test eines AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition samt des 
ASUS M3A78-T

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*- *jup das bin ich (wie man sieht)

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben
*- *derzeit läuft bei mir ein E6300 bei 3 Ghz und all meine vorhergehenden CPU´s liefen ebenfalls nie auf     standarttakt

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- hab ich

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
   - Digitalcamera vorhanden

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
   - da hat man endlich mal einen Grund einen zu schreiben 

da die restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen mehr oder weniger Informationen sind erspare ich mir dazu etwas zu schreiben  

nun da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Pc-bastler bin würde ich mich darüber freuen wenn ihr mich zu euerm Tester auserwählen würdet.

Mfg  Ach1m


----------



## M. Polle (30. Januar 2009)

Hi, dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Meine Schreibe halte ich für in Ordnung und befindet sich auf einem gehobenen Niveau (12. Klasse Gymnasium). Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf Rechtschreibung und die richtige Wortwahl ist natürlich auch von Bedeutung!
Digitale Fotos kann ich natürlich auch machen, gehört ja mittlerweile zum Standardequipment

Da zur Zeit glücklicherweise alle Klausuren vorüber sind, habe ich genug Zeit, um mich einem Ausgesprochenem Test zu widmen!
Hinzu kommt, dass ich gerade fast mit dem PC eines Kumpels fertig bin und dieser einverstanden wäre, noch ein paar Tage auf seine Sachen zu Gunsten des Testes zu verzichten.

Ich hätte somit, das Phenom II X4 940 BE System mit eingerechnet, 3 Systeme zum Vergleich:
-Meines(Daten aus der Signatur zu entnehmen)
-Das meines Freundes

AMD Athlon X2 7750BE
AMD HD 4850
4GB DDR2 800 Ram(A-DATA)
MSI K9A2 CF-F

Overclockingerfahrung habe ich auch, zumindest im Luft-/Wasserkühlbereich. Für Trockeneis und Stickstoff fehlen mir leider die Container, aber das kann ja dann einer der anderen zwei machen.

Naja, jetzt liegts in eurem Ermessen und ich kann nur noch hoffen


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Hiermit bewerbbe ich mich für den Lesertest.

Die Anforderungen erfüll ich allemal.
Meine Erfahrung beginnt mit einem sehr alten Intel Prozessor danach komm AMD, und wieder ein Intel diesmal ein Celeron D, anschließend AMD's Athlon X2, danach ein Core 2 Duo und zu guter letzt Ein Core 2 Quad.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich auch einen PII dieser liste hinzufügen dürfte.
Erfahrungen mit OC hab ich auch jedoch übertreibe ich es nicht (klar ein paar mal is was schief gegangen ^^).

Wenn ich dien CPU testen dürfte würde ich  sowiso meinen jetzigen PC verschenken und die restlichen benötigten Teile dazukaufen, schon rein aus Kompatibilitätsgründen.

Ich hoff ich darf was testen.

MfG

Upgrayedd


----------



## Klausr (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Möchte mich auch als Tester für den PII melden.

Erfahrunge hab ich seit Pentium 2 zeiten mit Oc.
Hab lange mit Athlon xps gearbeiten und verwende diese immernoch unter Wasser zum HWBOT benchen.
Aktuell läuft ein E8400@4000 im Game Rechner und ein Celeron 1200@2000@0,98 Volt im office PC.Mein HTPC setzt auf einen 3800 X2 dieser läuft aber auf Standart.Kühler hätte ich ZEROTherm 120 NV Premium,Asus Silent Knight 2

Komponenten für solch einen test sollten ausreichent vorhanden sein,Angefangen mit 2 4870 1024,4 GB OCZ Platinium 8000U Ram,NT ist derzeit ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525.

Hier noch mein HWBOT Profil - leider sind die letzten einträge schon etwas her aber bekomm demnächst ein neues Sockel A mb und dann gehts endlich weiter.

So sollte reichen über mich. Würd mich riesig freuen wenn ich dabei wäre

MFG KlausR


----------



## cozma (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo, hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest.

Die Anforderungen erfülle ich vollständig.

Meinen ersten Rechner hatte ich im Jahre 1981 mit einem Ti994A,
es folgten Amiga500, 386, 486, 486DX2, Athlon 1300, XP1900, XP2400,
XP2800, A64 3800+, A64 4200x2, Phenom I 9950BE.

Da ich bereits ein Asus M3A78-T besitze und umfangreiche Erfahrungen in Punkto Hardware und OC habe, sowie der deutschen Sprache mächtig bin,
bin ich ein in Frage kommender Kandidat.

Meine letzten OC Erfahrungen:

A64 3800 S939 @ 3,1 Ghz Primestable
A64 4000 S939 @ 2,915 Ghz Primestable
A64 4200 x2 S939 @ 2,875 Ghz Primestable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=264965
Phenom 9950 @ 3,15 Ghz Primestable    http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=496244

Meine Restliche Hardware besteht aus:

2 GB RAM Ballistix Tracer DDR2 1066
Corsair Netzteil 650W
ATI 4870 1GB  http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/g9v5r/
2x Samsung F1 320GiByte
1x WD 750 GB
22" Samsung TFT
Kühler Zalmann 9700

Weiterhin habe ich noch 2 Rechner im Zugriff:
-A64 4000+ S939 @ 2,9 Ghz, 1GB Kinston HyperX PC3200, ATI X1950 Pro, 2x 160GB Hitachi SATA, Coba 450W NT. 
-A64 4200x2 S939 @ 2,8 Ghz, 2GB Kingston HyperX PC3200, GF8800 GTS G80, 1x 320GB Hitachi IDE, Xsilence 500W NT.
OS: Windows XP Professional, Win 7 64-bit Beta

Vorhandene Spiele und Benchmarks:
u.a. Farcry2, Bioshock, Sacred2, Stalker SOC, The Witcher EE, CoD4, R6Vegas, Cinebench 9/9.5/10, Aquamark3, 3Dmark 05/06/Vantage, Furmark, Sandra, Everest Ultimate etc.

Warum bin ich ein geeigneter Kandidat?
Weil ich gerne das Optimum aus meiner Harware kitzele,
mit der AM2+ Plattform bestens vertraut bin, mit 39 Jahren
in der Lage bin sachlich Fakten darzulegen und gerne mal
so einen Lesertest durchführen möchte.

So, ich hoffe meine Bewerbung findet Anklang bei Euch.


----------



## Bratwurst (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Liebenden der PC Games eXteme Community!

 Hiermit bewerbe ich mich wie meine Vorredner, für den Test der Hardware.
Ihr werdet mich auswählen, wenn es Euch am Herzen liegt wie das Gespann als Zugpferd in einem Mediacenter fungiert. Die Schwerpunkte liegen wohl auf der Hand: HD widergabe, OC, Undervolting, Hybride Crossfire, Silentbetrieb und der Stromverbrauch.

Und nun zu den benötigten Aspekten für den Test:

 Seit Jahren halte ich mich immer auf dem Laufenden bezüglich des Geschehens auf dem Hardwaremarkt. Habe im Laufe der Jahre mehrere Systeme zusammengebaut, die natürlich overclocked wurden ( Dies geschah immer in einem Rahmen der Vernunft. Sprich: zusätzliche Leistung "ja", Risiko "nein danke". ) 
 Für die Qualität der Fotos wird eine FujiFilm S9500 sorgen und beim Schreiben des Tests + Aufrüstberichts wird mir meine liebe Freundin zur Seite stehen, die PR studiert!

LG. Bratwurst


----------



## Daredevil (30. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen PCGHx Team

Hiermit melde ich mich gern als fleißiger Tester für AMDs neuer Konterwaffe, dem Phenom-II.

2001 habe ich mir mit Hilfe einer PC-Selbstbau Anleitung von der PcGamesHardware meinen ersten PC zusammengeschraubt, ohne diese wunderbare Lektüre wäre das ganze schier unmöglich gewesen. 
Mit der Zeit habe ich mich dann immer mehr und mehr mit Leistungsverbesserung und Optimierung beschäftigt, generell mit Computern und bin immer weiter in die Materie reingerutsch. Gerade das Übertakten hats mir angetan, wer macht denn nicht gern aus billig teuer? Zu der Zeit hab ich mich Endlos reingelesen in den gesammten Kram, natürlich auch in ihrer Zeitung, aber da die nur einmal im Monat erschien bekam man knackigere Infos aus dem Netz und so fingen die ersten AthlonXP Feuer, der 2000+ Palomino war für erste Schritte schier ungeignet, wurde er doch zu heiß und hatte kaum Potential nach oben, aber ein SLK800 in Verbindung mit einem 80mm Delta (  ) hat das ganze dann, zumindest Leistungstechnisch ein wenig vorangetrieben. ( Oder man baut eben ein Hovercraft raus, gell?  )

Nun will ich auch garnicht groß rumreden!
Ich bin Technisch versiert, bin Wissenshungrig und mich interessiert Technik sehr. Inzwischen kenne ich mich in der Materie Pc-Systeme&Zubehör bestens aus und bin Stammleser/Schreiber im 3DCenter Forum, ( Wer hätte nur gedacht das Daredevil als Nick hier frei ist? ) nachdem ich das Oldscool Atinews Forum, oder zu neu auch 3DFusion Forum unsicher gemacht habe.
Ich benche und Teste gerne bis spät in den morgen und bin perfektionist, wenn etwas nicht so klappt wie es soll dann Teste ich und teste und teste und irgenwann *muss* es dann gehen, ich hole aus meiner Hardware das maximal mögliche raus, mache wiegesagt aus billig Wertvoll und freue mich über jeden FPS den ich aus der Kiste kitzeln kann.
Meine momentane Hardware sieht wie folgt aus:
Core2Duo e4300 1.80GHz@ 3.23 GHz @ 1.5volt ( Ja, der läuft so schon seit 2 Jahren  )
Gigabyte p965-DS3 ( Mit abgerissenem Spannungswandler den ich wieder angelötet habe, ist mir beim ausbauen des doofen Scythe Infinitys passiert  )
Ati Radeon HD 3850 @ 958/1035, knapp 50% mehr Leistung als mit Standardtakt ( Vmod und Accelero 1 Rev.2 )
6 Gigabye Ram
Be Quiet 400w Blackline

Wie man Hier sehen kann geb ich mir stehts mühe damit ich anderen Leuten meine Ergebnisse Schlicht und Informativ präsentieren kann. Zudem brauch ich immer etwas zu basteln, selbst mein SonyEricsson k800i hab ich auf den Firmwarestand eines k810i gemoddet, auch wenn es mir praktisch nichts bringt weiß ich, ich habe nun ein k810i .

Und genau aus dem Grund sollten sie mich auswählen, ich bin ein 21 Jahre alter Nerd der gerne bastelt und fachliche Kompetenz mitbringt.
Eine gewissen Spielesammlung ist vorhanden, so das man einen Benchmarkparkour durchgehen kann, natürlich auch im Vergleich zum älteren Dualcore, da ich eine ATI Karte habe würde ich auchnoch testen wie sich Hybrid Crossfire so schlägt mit dem Asus Board und da ich manchmal ein paar Spielevideos Online stelle würde mich der Leistungszuwachs des Quads sehr interessieren beim Komprimieren.
Das ganze würde ich natürlich ausführlich Dokumentieren für den PCGH Test.

Ich mache gern Fotos wenn mir langweilig ist, diese Schnappschüsse sind zwar nur mit einem Handy entstanden, aber ich weiß sehr wohl wie man Objekte mit hoher Qualität und Schärfe einfangen kann, deswegen würd ich das ganze auch großzügig bebildern.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein wenig von meinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen, mir macht Hardware testen einfach Spaß und ich würde mich freuen von euch zu hören. 

Mfg _-DD_

PS: Im Profil kann man bei der Systemauswahl nicht die Windows7 Beta auswählen


----------



## Leopard (30. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Ich möchte mich hier für den Test des Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition bewerben.

Warum?

Hm einerseits wollt ich schon immer mal ein Lesertest machen und andererseits ..öhm bräuchte mein PC mal ein neues Motherboard und eine neue CPU wär auch nicht schlecht 

Erfahrung beim Übertakten habe ich bereits an mehreren Systemen gesammelt und freue mich diese am neuem Phenom II ausprobieren zu können.

Womit kann getestet werden?
HW:
 - CPU:
   - AMD Athlon 3500+
   - AMD Athlon X2 5400+
   - Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition

- Mainboard:
   - Asus M2V
   - Asus M3A78-T 

- Grafikarten
   - Nvidia 7600 GT
   - AMD 4850

- RAM
   - 4GB 800 Mhz DDR2

Software:
 - Betriebsysteme:
   - XP 32 
   - Vista 64
   - Server 2008 64
   - Windows Seven 64

- Programme:
   - Div. Spiele 
            (Crysis/Warhead, World in Conflict, Far Cry 2, COD 4/5, Assassins Creed )
   - Div. Programme
            (Super Pi, 7zip, 3Dmark usw.) 

Ja, das war's von meiner Seite. Danke das ihr solche Aktionen macht.


----------



## Pilzkopf (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX-Team,

Auch ich hege ein sehr großes Interesse darin, den Lesertest des 
Phenom II 940 samt Asus Mainboard durchzuführen.
Zunächst kann ich klar behaupten sämtliche Anforderungen für den Test vollends zu erfüllen.
Desweiteren steht mir ein recht breites Sortiment an Hardware zum Vergleich zur Verfügung.
Einmal kann der Dauerbrenner Q6600 in einen direkten Vergleich gezogen werden.
Auch ein i7 920 wäre durchaus im Test miteinbeziehbar.
Ein 22"-TFT, welcher dem aktuellen Standard entspricht, als auch eine Palette an Betriebssystemen (Windows XP Prof, Vista Ultimate 32, VIsta Ultimate 64, Windows 7 64) würden sicher eine hervorragende Grundlage bieten.
Viele Variationen an RAM, eine 8800GTS G92 sowie eine äußerst große Palette an Kühlungsmöglichkeiten sowie selbstverständlich gute OC-Erfahrungen unter Luftkühlung könnten das Taktpotential sowie die damit verbundene Leistungsskalierung des PII 940 gut unter Beweis stellen.

Dazu kommt noch ein wirklich breites Sortiment an allen Games, die man nur so zum benchmarken brauchen kann und auch gespielt werden.
Da wären unter anderem Assassin's Creed, CoD4+5, Crysis + Warhead, Dead Space, Fallout 3, FarCry2, Die FEAR 2 Demo, GTA IV, Mirrors Edge, NFS Undercover und UT3.
Damit wäre wohl genug geboten 

Schöne Fotos als auch ein ausführlicher Bericht sind sowieso Ehrensache.
Die dazukommende Veröffentlichung ist sowieso _der_ Traum, weshalb ich mir dabei auch äußerste Mühe geben würde.

So hoffe ich sehr auf eine Chance, diesen wirklich großzügigen Test durch meine Erfahrungen und Ausrüstung perfekt umsetzen zu können, sofern ich zu einem der Glücklichen gewählt würde.

Und schließlich kommt noch meine Heimat im wunderschönen Bayern hinzu, welcher kein Prozessor widerstehen kann, nichtmal der Phenom II 940 Black Edition 


Gruß, Pilz


----------



## MiTx (30. Januar 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Redaktionelle Erfahrung ist vorhanden. Für Vergleiche bin ich bestens gerüstet, dank AMD System, mehrerer aktueller Mainboards, leistungsstarkem Netzteil für OC-Experimente und Grafikkarten von Midrange (4670) bis Highend (4780x2). Geknipst wird mit einer Fujufilm FinePix A700.

Ich bin als Schreibknecht für mehrere Clans tätig und versuche regelmässig mit Newseinsendungen hier auf mich aufmerksam zu machen (bislang leider erfolglos...).
Mainboards besitze ich von Gigabyte (780G Chipsatz), Elitegroup (780G Chipsatz - 940 BE Kompatibilität bislang nicht bestätigt!) und Asus mit NVidia 8300 Chipsatz. Dank momentaner Arbeitslosigkeit (ja, die Wirtschaftskrise trifft die Maschinenbauer mit voller Wucht -.-) habe ich ohnehin massig Zeit mich mit neuer Hardware auseinander zu setzen. Bastel- und OCWut ist ohnehin vorhanden. 

Vergleichsprozzis wären noch zu erwähnen... Aktuell hätte ich einen BE2400 und einen X2 5050e als Vergleichsobjekte im Repertoire. Leihweise könnte ich mir auch kurzfristig einen Phenom X4 9950 verschaffen. Mein Augenmerk lege ich speziell auf Effizienz, Lautstärke und relative Leistungsfähigkeit. Meine Benchmarkklassiker sind die üblichen Verdächtigen...


----------



## TommiX1980 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi PCGH - und PCGHX-Team.

Erst einmal ist hier schonmal ein ganz schöner Andrang, muss ich sagen.
Die CPU und das Board sind anscheinend sehr gefragt. 

Warum, werdet Sie fragen, sollte ich nun einer der Glücklichen sein?

Nun zum einen erfülle ich, die von Ihnen gestellten Bedingungen 100%ig.
Zum anderen arbeitete ich bereits, als Praktikant bei einer Computer-, Netzwerk und Büroservice Firma. Dort konnte ich, Erfahrung mit PCs sammeln.
Darüber hinaus, schraube ich gern an meinem eigenen Rechner herum und stehe auch Anfängern/Aufrüstwilligen mit Rat und Tat bereit.
Desweiteren hätte ich mir den Phenom II auch schon zugelegt. Leider scheitert dies am fehlenden Kleingeld. Damit einher geht, ein überschuss an Zeit. 

Das folgende System ist gerade im Einsatz.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
K9A2 Platinum Rev. V.1
6 GB ADATA DDRII 800+ Vitesta Xtreme Ed. (2x1GB, 2x2GB)
CL 4 - tRCD 4 - tRP 4 - tRAS 8 - tRC 20 - tWR 4 - CR 2T
Powercolor ATI Radeon 3870 512 MB GDDR 4
Creative X-FI Platinum
Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01 und 550 Watt Netzteil
HannsG HW191D LCD-Monitor

Für Vergleichstests steht mir auch noch ein Corsair 2GB DDRII 800 Kit zur Verfügung. Sollte der AMD Phenom II wider Erwarten, auch auf einem 590SLI Chipsatz lauffähig sein, so stünden mir noch das Gigabyte GA-M59SLI-S5 (vermutlich ohne Unterstützung, da auch kein Phenom unterstützt wird) und das ASUS Crosshair (mit Phenomunterstützung) zur Verfügung.

Es ist also auch möglich, die neue CPU und das neue Board, mit älteren Komponenten zu vergleichen oder zu testen, ob diese überhaupt lauffähig sind.

Als Kamera, würde eine Canon Powershot A640 mit 10MP, zum Einsatz kommen.

Sollte die Wahl ohne meinerseitige Beteiligung gefallen sein, so wünsche ich den Glücklichen viel Spass mit dem neuen Phenom II und dem ASUS 790GX-Board.

MfG

Update: Neben diversen Benchprogrammen, kämen auch Audio-/Video-/Grafik- und Photobearbeitung zum Einsatz.


----------



## gdfan (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne auch den Phenom 2 testen. Zur Zeit besitze ich ein Intelsystem, aber ich wollte mich  schon lange einmal in AMD Gebiete vorwagen. Außerdem würde ich gerne einen Vergleichstest zwischen meinem Q6600 und dem Phenom 2 machen (Q6600 @ 3 Ghz, 3.4, 3.6). Außerdem möchte ich den Quadcore noch mit dem Dualcore 4850e vergleichen und Schlüsse ziehen ob 4 Kerne im Spiele- und Anwendungsalltag etwas bringen.
Viele Speicher Module habe ich außerdem hier, also könnte ich die Kompatiblität des Controllers ausgiebig testen (DDR2-800,1066,1150,1200).
Gerne würde ich außerdem testen ob der Phenom 2 auf meinem Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H läuft und ob das Overclockingpotenzial bei beiden Boards gleich ist. Mich würde es auch reizen zu testen ob sich die Boards in der Leistung unterscheiden.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe sollte ich auch haben und für Bilder sind mit einer Nikon D70 auch gesorgt. Overclokingerfahrungen habe ich auch schon reichlich.
Einen ausführlichen Spieletest könnte ich auch durchführen. mich würde es nämlich sehr interresieren ob der Phenom 2 in GTA 4irgentwelche Vorteile zum Q6600 bringt. Desweiteren stehen die Spiele FraCry2, CoD4, COD5 und Crysis zu Verfügung. Einen ausführlichen Anwendungstest würde ich auch durch führen, z.b Zippen, Videos encoden, 3D Mark 05/06/Vantage, Super Pi und Photoshop, Premiere und After Effects. In diesem Test sollten sich alle Schwächen und Stärken des Phenoms zeigen 
Sowohl Luft als auch eine leitungsfähige Wasserkühlung können die Kühlung übernehmen.
Da ich Schüler bin verfüge ich über viel Zeit
Ich könnte auch unter verschiedenen Betriebsystemen Performance-Messungen durchführen( Vista, XP, 7)
mfg
gdfan


----------



## blaubär (30. Januar 2009)

Boah, ich glaube bei so vielen Einsendungen ist die Chance ziemlich gering, aber hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für den Phenom II samt Mainboard.
Ich erfülle natürlich alle Voraussetzungen und würde mich riesig freuen, einen extreme-Bericht zu schreiben. Da für meinen Bruder bald ein PC Neukauf ansteht, der einen AM3 Phenom enthalten soll, wäre das der optimale Leistungsvergleich zwischen AM2+ mit DDR2 und AM3 mit DDR3.

Ich drücke natürlich nur mir die Daumen!
Gruß
Blaubär


----------



## Nunuhainz (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,


  ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest das AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition,
 samt des M3A78-T Baords von Asus, bewerben.
 Ich besitze reichlich Overclocking Erfahrung. Bisher zwar größtenteils mit Intel Systemen, dies ist jedoch die perfekte Gelegenheit mein Wissen auf der AMD Seite aufzufrischen.  
 Meine derzeitige CPU ist ein Q9550, also der direkte Konkurrent zum Phenom II X4 940. Die beiden könnten gegeneinander antreten und beweisen wer der Stärkere ist! Gekühlt würde mit einem IFX-14. Mit diesem möchte ich das Maximum unter Luftkühlung aus dem Phenom holen!
 Meine Grafikkarte ist eine 260GTX, damit sich die AMD-CPU auch nicht langweilt.


 Nach Abschluss aller Tests würde ich CPU und Board meinem kleinen Bruder schenken. Der arme muss GTA IV auf einem X2 5200+ spielen! Als armer Azubi hat er auch so schnell keine Möglichkeit aufzurüsten! Als Gegenleistung werde ich ihn bitten ein Abonnement der PCGH auf Lebenszeit abzuschließen 



 Schreiben und Fotografieren kann ich, wie hier zu sehen, auch!


 Ich hoffe ich konnte euch überzeugen mich am Lesertest teilnehmen zu lassen.




 Gruß Max


----------



## Storm99 (30. Januar 2009)

Yo das nenne ich mal einen Lesertest der auch für mich interressant ist. 
Seid den ganzen meldungen und tests des Phenom II (Deneb) bin ich schon ganz heiß drauf mir einen zu bestellen aber momentan habe ich ein größeres problem als nen neuen Prozessor zu kaufen. Vor ein paar Tagen ist mein rechner abgeschmiert und nach langem fehlersuchen hat sich rausgestellt das nicht nur 3 von 4 festplatten nen Haschmich weghaben sondern auch der SATA Controler von meinem Board (ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wifi) und ich dadurch erstmal ein neues Board und neue festplatten benötigen werde bevor ich mir einen neuen Prozessor kaufen kann. 

Deshalb wäre es eine gute Chance für mich jede menge geld zu sparen wenn ich bei diesem Lesertest mit machen könnte.


----------



## Monolize (30. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls zu dem Lesertest bewerben.

Ich kann soweit alle Kriterien erfüllen. Desweiteren besuche ich das Berufskolleg Wirtschaftsinformatik und besitze alle wichtigen Grundkentnisse über den PC

Mit Overclocking hab ich schon mehrere Erfahrungen gemacht, jedoch wäre dies die erste AMD-CPU und könnte somit gleich testen wie sich "unerfahrene" Übertakter an dieser CPU schwer tun - oder auch nicht.

Ich habe für das testen der CPU 2 x 2 GB Ram (G.Skill 1000mhz) zu verfügung, ebenso wie den Noctua NH-U12F im Antec Ninehundred. 
Dazu gesellen sich ein 450W Netzteil (Corsair VX450) sowie eine HD4850 mit Scythe Musashi und eine Creative XFi Xtreme-Music


mfg

Lucas Worms


----------



## Cornholio (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und des 790GX-Mainboards M3A78-T aus dem Hause Asus. Nun werde ich Euch die Gründe erläutern, warum ich einer der drei glücklichen Tester sein soll.

Auf der einen Seite bringe ich *sehr viel Erfahrung und Wissen bezüglich Overclocking*, insbesondere bei Prozessoren mit. So zum Beispiel habe ich meine bisherigen PCs mit gezielten Eingriffen zu einem höheren Takt und somit auch zu einer verbesserten Spieleleistung und einem besseren Abschneiden in diversen Benchmark-Programmen wie 3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage und Super-PI verholfen:

*AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2x 2,4 GHz* (Hier war leider schon bei 2,4 GHz Schluss, da ich den HT-Takt nicht höher als 220 MHz stellen konnte. Der RAM-Takt ist in K8-Systemen mit dem HT-Takt gebunden und mein damaliger Infineon-Speicher quittierte oberhalb einer Frequenz von 220 MHz den Dienst.)

*Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 @ 2x 3,0 GHz* (Leider hatte die CPU schon bei einem FSB von 300 MHz eine sogenannte FSB-Wall.)

*Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 @ 2x 3,8 GHz* (Hierbei handelte es sich um den PC eines Freundes. Hier scheiterte eine noch höhere Taktfrequenz an zu hohen Temperaturen. Da das Budget des Freundes für einen besseren CPU-Kühler nicht mehr reichte, konnten wir keinen größeren Erfolg verbuchen.)

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4x 3,83 GHz* (Für einen Q9550 mit C1-Stepping ist das Ergebnis schon recht ordentlich, aber leider produziert die CPU in Prime95 bei einer Taktfrequenz oberhalb von 3,83 GHz schon nach wenigen Minuten Fehler.)

Auf der anderen Seite könnte ich aufgrund meines aktuellen Hardware-Setups (Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, ASUS P5Q, GF GTX 280, 8 GB DDR2-RAM) einen für die Leser* sehr interessanten Vergleich* zwischen einem Intel-System auf Yorkfield-Basis und einem AMD-System auf Deneb-Basis anstellen. Dieser Vergleich wäre sowohl im OC-Potenzial als auch in Sachen Spieleleistung und verschiedenen Benchmark-Programmen äußerst interessant. 
Bezüglich des OC-Potenzials werde ich verschiedene Tests durchführen. Zum einen werde ich das OC-Potenzial an sich ermitteln, also wie weit sich die CPU überhaupt übertakten lässt. Zum anderen werde ich testen, wie weit sich die CPU auf Standardspannung übertakten lässt. Anschließend werde ich noch herausfinden, wie weit ich die CPU auf Standardtakt undervolten kann. 
Die Spieleleistung werde ich anhand von verschiedenen Spielen wie Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Unreal Tournament III, Assassin's Creed und inbesondere bei GTA IV aufgrund der starken CPU-Limitierung ermitteln. Außerdem werde ich Tests in synthetischen Benchmark-Programmen wie 3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage und Super-PI durchführen. 

Des Weiteren bin ich im Besitz von geeigneter Hardware, um einen reibungslosen Verlauf der Tests zu garantieren. Als Kühllösung für die CPU werde ich den EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner aus meinem aktuellen Hardware-Setup verwenden, welcher momentan meinen Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 kühlt. Das Mainboard werde ich mit DDR2-800 Speicher von OCZ bestücken, dabei stehen mir bis zu 8 GB aus meinem derzeitigen Hardware-Setup zur Verfügung. Alle weiteren für den Test benötigten Komponenten werde ich ebenfalls dort entnehmen, für genauere Informationen verweise ich auf meine Signatur.

Den Testbericht werde ich natürlich mit vielen digitalen Bildern präsentieren. Meine Rechtschreibung ist auch in Ordnung wie Ihr seht, daher dürfte dem Lesertest aus meiner Sicht nichts mehr im Wege stehen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Euer Cornholio


----------



## Sp3cht (30. Januar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*Sehr geehrtes **T**eam*​ *M*it *Freude*  würde ich das *Phenom II X4 940-** Schätzchen* samt dem *Asus M3A78T* auf Herz und Niere testen, alles ordnungsgemäß protokollieren und anschließend einen ausführlichen Bericht verfassen.
 
*
Über mich:*

*M*ein Name ist Lukas, bin 21 Jahre jung und vom Beruf... Schüler an der EDV Fachschule Spengergasse, 
mit dem Schwerpunkt Hardware/Netzwerktechnik und Messungs- Regelungs- & Steuerungstechnik.
 


*Qualifikationen:*

*D*a wir in der *Schule* nach jedem *Projekt* ein ausführliches *Protokoll*, samt allen *Messungen*, *Widerstandskennlinien* 
sowie *Diodenkennlinien*, *Temperaturmessungen* usw. abgeben müssen, kann ich das selbstverständlich aus dem FF.

*U*nd weil ich im Fach Deutsch, Klassenbester bin , ist es für mich ein Klax einen ausführlichen sowie vollständigen Bericht mit viel Freude, Bildern und Sorgfallt zu verfassen. 

*I*ch bin ein begeisterter EDV-Techniker(arbeite nebenbei als Pc-Techniker in einer kl. Computerfirma), welcher jegliche HW 
durchtestet und auch das letzte Quäntchen Leistung herausquetscht 
(natürlich muss das System dabei trotzdem Stabil laufen)... Hardwareassembling sowie Kabelmanagement (hier der *Beweis*) sind natürlich mit inbegriffen.

*M*eine OC Laufbahn begann mit einem alten *PIII 933* zusammen mit der *Radeon 9000pro 64MB* (*PIII läuft mit 1150MHz*).
*Dann kam* ein *Duron 900*  [FONT=&quot]†[/FONT]*, Celeron*  [FONT=&quot]†[/FONT]* (auf P4 Basis), P4 2800MHz*, und aktuell der *E6750* dazu.
Mit dem Phenom II würde ich meine OC Laufbahn erflogreich fortzsetzen können. 
(*C64* war mein aller erster "PC" zusammen mit dem Formel1 game)

*W*eil mein treuer Diener *E6750 *zusammen mit dem *Asus P5K* schon langsam in die Rente gehen (wurden hart rangenommen ), 
kommt das junge, dynamische und leistungsfähigere Duo bestehend aus dem *Deneb* und *M3A78T* gerade richtig.

*D*arüber hinaus, besitze ich neuerdings das *J&W- 790GX- EXTREME* Motherboard, mit welchem man den Phenom 9850 BE zum ersten Mal erflogreich auf 3,4 GHz übertaktet hat.

*E*s würde mich reizen, beide *Motherboards* miteinander zu *vergleichen*, sowohl in der *Leistung* (Übertaktung, Datendurchsatzraten...LAN...HDD...USB...), *Ausstattung*, *Anschlussmöglichkeiten*, als auch diverse *Bios- Einstellungen*. 

*A*ber auch *weitere Faktoren* wie, *Wärmeentwicklung*, *Kompatibilität zum Phenom II*, *Stromsparen* etc. spielen bei mir eine wichtige Rolle.
* 

Bilder/Fotos/Screenshots:*

*G*esamte Story & Test dürfen ohne Bilder natürlich nicht erscheinen (wäre ja eine Zumutung von mir).
*Abhilfe* schaffen mir: 
*
** .....**** 7.1 Megapixel Digicam von Canon (Powershot A570 IS)*
(mit der ich das auf jeden Fall abknipsen werde, bis mir der Finger anfängt zu rauchen) *
                                                                       &**
                                       das Screenshot- Tool* *Screenhunter *​
*
Vorgehensweise:*

*I*ch habe vor, das *System* mit diversen, unten angeführten Dingen, zu *beschäftigen*, *übertakten* und *anschließend* mit dem alten System *vergleichen* (mal sehen was der Dragon drauf hat, ob er wirklich der Corei7 Plattform *nicht* gewachsen ist).* -Spiele ( Mirrors Edge, Crysis, Farcry2, Race Driver GRID, Assassin's Creed, GTA IV, u.w.) *​*-Benchmarks ( wPrime, Cinebench, SuperPi, 3dMark 06, 3DMark Vantage, Sissoft Sandra etc.)  *​* -Komprimierungsprogramme ( Win Rar, Mpeg Encoder Blueray zu DVD, usw.) *​* -Stabilitätstests ( Prime95, Memtest, overall benchmarks gleichzeitig laufen, 24/7 Test) *​* -Tools* *(Core Temp, CPU-Z, HWMonitor, AMD Overdrive etc.) *​*-Overclocking* *(Phenom an seine Grenzen treiben/Welches Motherboard ist dafür besser geeignet?)*

*-Multimedia* *( Was taugt der oboard HDMI Ausgang ? Onboard Sound Qualität...)  * ​*!! Anschließend werden die Benchergebnisse auf HWBOT.org gepostet damit PCGH- Team im Ranking steigt !!*


*
Teilnahmebedingungen: *

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester 

*S*elbstverständlich würde ich mich riesig freuen, mein Bericht in einer der kommenden PCGH- Magazine zu lesen... 
*es würde mich mit Stolz erfüllen*

*

Letzte Anmerkung:*_

*Meine Finger zittern, verkrampfen sich und fangen langsam an zu bluten*_  .....
_*BITTE* gebt ihnen den PHENOM II 940 und das ASUS Board, damit sie eine *Höllenmaschine* zusammen mit den *
2x2GB PC 8500 DDR2 GeiL Ultra orange* edition RAMs(zum vergleichen hab ich auch 2x1GB Corsair xms2 pc6400), der 
*Zotac GTX 260² Amp!*, der *Zotac 8800GTS 640* (als Physxkarte) __*{ODER lieber die IGP aufm board nützen?... 
wieviel Grafikleistung besitzt die 3300}*__, und dem *EKL Alpenföhn Groß’ Clockner BE*, erschaffen, um dadurch ihren 
Hardwaredurst löschen zu können.

(Außerdem sind schon bald Semesterferien bei uns und hätte somit eine wunderbare Beschäftigung welche mir auf jeden 
Fall Spaß und Freude bereiten würde)_

*Für etwaige Fragen, Anregungen etc. bin ich natürlich immer präsent*.

Mit freundlichen OC Grüßen

Lukas aka Sp3cht 
​


----------



## Roman (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo allerseits!

Als ich die Nachricht über den Lesertest gelesen habe, dachte ich mir schon: wie gemacht für mein neues Mainboard. Aber da es noch ein klasse Mainboard dazu gibt, umso interessanter 

Also, zuerst etwas über meine bisherige CPU-Laufbahn:
Ich habe seit ich an PCs denken kann ausschließlich (und überzeugt) nur AMD CPUs und Grafikkarten verbaut. Angefangen mit einem AMD Athlon XP 3000+ über einen Athlon X2 5000+ über meinen aktuellen X2 6400+. Die Übertaktungsergebnisse meines derzeitigen 6400+ sind mehr als bescheiden. Übertaktet auf 3,5Ghz konnte ich gerade noch booten, ein stabiler Betrieb war allerdings nicht möglich. 
Vor etwa zwei Wochen habe ich mir 4x2GB (8GB) DDR2 1066 für mein ebenfalls neues Mainboard MSI KA790GX gekauft. Frustriert musste ich feststellen, dass ich den RAM nicht einmal mit 500Mhz betreiben konnte aufgrund meiner CPU. Etwa ein Jahr lang davor habe ich als Mainboard ein Elitegroup A770M-A verwendet. Nochmals davor war es ein ASUS AM2 Board.
Gekühlt wird mein System schon seit längerem von einem Noctua NH-U12P, dessen Lüfter zwar grässlich ist, aber selbst eine 90nm CPU mit 125W TDP bei schönen Temperaturen hält - das ganze noch äußerst leise.
Als Grafikkarte dient zur Zeit eine passive Sapphire 3870 (ultimate), die vom Noctua und Gehäuselüftern mitgekühlt wird.

Der Test käme mir äußerst gelegen, da mich selbst die alten Phenoms schon gereizt haben. Die Entwicklung des Phenom II habe ich schon seit Wochen und Monaten gespannt verfolgt, da deren Erfolg ja nicht unbedeutend für AMDs Zukunft ist. Der Phenom II würde früher oder später sicherlich meinem 6400+ nachfolgen, allerdings schreckt der Preis schon etwas ab. Mir gefallen sie von den Tests her sehr gut, noch besser würde mir natürlich ein Phenom im eigenen PC gefallen, da er mit einer zukünftigen 4870 oder 5870 wohl gut harmonieren würde 
Mit meinen vorhandenen 8GB DDR2 1066 RAM, wunderbarer Kühlung, Vista x64 od. Win7 x64 und allen aktuellen Spielen wäre meine Hardware und ich wie gemacht für einen ausführlichen Test.
Meine Schreibe sollte wie in dieser Bewerbung zu lesen einwandfrei sein und kein Problem darstellen, das 10-Finger-System beherrsche ich, Zeit habe ich in naher Zukunft genügend übrig, um mich dem Testbericht zu widmen.
Digitale Fotos während dem Einbau kann ich machen und würde natürlich auch einige schießen. Erfahrung (leider bisher eher durchwachsene) mit Übertakten habe ich, ebenso die nötige Erfahrung für den Einbau, da ich regelmäßig dabei bin, PCs zusammenzubauen (aktuell: 5600+, 4650, 4GB DDR2, NZXT Alpha).

Nun bleibt mir nur noch übrig zu hoffen, dass ich von der Redaktion für den Test einer der drei Auserwählten bin. Die Konkurrenz ist und wird noch größer werden und es stehen "nur" drei Sets zur Verfügung.
Achja: Den Test würde ich ausschließlich (auch danach) hier veröffentlichen, die CPU samt Mainboard würde mit Sicherheit auch nach dem Test in meinem PC bleiben.

Zu guter letzt noch meine derzeitige Konfiguration:
AMD X2 6400+
MSI KA790GX
Sapphire 3870 ultimate, 512MB VRAM
Aerocool Hi-Tech 7
2x500GB Western Digital, Caviar Green
Creative X-Fi Gamer 
- gekühlt von Noctua NH-U12P, Gehäuselüfter
8GB DDR2 G.Skill RAM 1066 (5-5-5-15)
MSI
*26" Monitor FullHD - benches bis 1920x1200 möglich!*


----------



## Peace2k (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

ich versuch jetzt auch mal mein Gück. 
Würde mich freun ein Teil des PCGH Extreme Teams zu sein, auch wenn nur für eine kurze Zeit.

Natürlich erfülle ich alle Kriterien und werde mein bestes tun das Team zufrienden zu stellen. 

Mitglied bin ich hier, auch habe ich gute erfahrungen im OC aber nur mit AMD CPU´s.
Im moment besitze ich ein Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H als CPU einen AMD X2 5200+ (65nm) mit 8GB Ram (4*2GB OCZ OCZ Platinum XTC PC2-8000U) natürlich mit Windows Vista HomePremium 64Bit und einer HD4870 512MB.

Würde mich echt freuen euch meine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen. Hoffe auf eine gute Antwort.

Gruß

Peace2k (Jakob)


----------



## Homoioteleuton (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich würd auch gern die Komponenten testen, weil

mein Pentium 4 550 langsam schwächelt
ich mich auch mit PCs&CPUs auskenne
Overclocking liebe
und mich bereits mit zahlreichen Benchmarkprogrammen beschäftigt habe 
sowie schon immer mal bei so einer Aktion mitmachen wollte und anderen Usern meine (hoffentlich guten) Erfahrungen mitteilen möchte.

MfG Homoioteleuton


----------



## Nobbis (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben.
Gründe:

Die Bedingungen werden bei mir alle erfüllt:
- PCGH-Mitglied bin ich seit 2003
- Overclocking betreibe ich seit dem K7S5A
- Ich besitze derzeit 2 reinrassige AMD/ATI DualCore Systeme mit Asus Mainboards, die nur darauf warten sich mit dieser neuen Hardware zu messen
- höherwertige Digitalkameras besitze ich ebenso
- Ein Aufrüstbericht wäre natürlich kein Problem, ich habe damit bereits Erfahrung

Warum ich?
- Mein Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition hat seinen Platz in der Vitrine verdient (der wird niemals verkauft ).
- als Grafikfundament, kann ich eine HD4870 anbiete[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]n
- Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auch reichlich
- ich habe Zeit
- ich bin vom Fach
- und .. ich habe noch keinen Phenom

Aber Vorsicht - ich bin ein kritisch eingestellter Mensch. Hurrageschrei wird es von mir nicht geben, eher sachliche Beschreibungen aber dafür vieleicht/hoffentlich ein rundes und zufriedenes Fazit!

Mfg[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## acrobat (30. Januar 2009)

- Hey, lass uns noch mal die Checkliste durchgehn, bevor wir die Bewerbung abschicken.
_
- Geht klar. OK, bist du Mitglied bei diesem Verein da, bei PCGH?
_
- Ja, natürlich. Weiter!
_
- Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking? Hast du das?
_
- Vorhanden. Wobei ich auch Untertakten und Undervolting reizvoll finde. Als nächstes?
_
- Eine ordentliche Schreibe.
_
- Ein Glück, dass die im Internet meine Handschrift nicht lesen müssen. Sonst wär hier schon Schluss.
_
- Ist gut. Digitale Fotos, kannst du sowas machen?
_
- Nein, aber meine Kamera. Scherz beiseite, natürlich kann ich das.
_
- OK, in Ordnung. Einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht sollst du schreiben._

- Schreiben kann ich. Aufrüsten wäre mit der Hardware auch kein Problem. Zeit ist auch genug vorhanden. Und beim Bericht würde ich dann neben der Leistung in Spielen und beim täglichen Arbeiten auch die bei diversen Benchmarks vergleichen. Du weißt ja, ich beschäftige mich auch mit 3D-Modeling und Rendering, da verspreche ich mir einen ordentlichen Geschwindigkeitsschub. Und das Board soll auch nicht zu kurz kommen, da würden mich vor allem die Übertragungsraten interessieren. Und natürlich die Stabilität, auch in höheren Taktregionen. Zu guter Letzt würde ich dann noch einen Blick auf die Linuxkompatibilität werfen. Zufrieden?
_
- Ja, das wärs dann im Prinzip. Gib doch noch mal kurz dein aktuelles System durch. _

- OK, das ist ein Athon 64 X2 5000+ , ein ASUS M2N, 2 GB MDT DDR2-800 , eine Geforce 8600GT, dazu noch eine Samsung HD252KJ. Außerdem wartet ein bisher unterbeschäftigtes Enermax Modu 82+ mit 625 Watt auf Arbeit.
_
- Sehr schön. Viel Glück wünsch ich dir!
_


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Auch ich möchte mich für diesen Test bewerben.

Seit über 15 Jahren baue ich PCs selber zusammen.
Normalerweise kaufe ich die Komponenten ein die die beste Leistung erbringen. 
Zu Zeiten des Pentium 4 hatte ich daher fast alle AMD Athlon CPUs durch.
(Athlon, Athlon XP, Athlon 64, Athlon X2)
Heute habe ich drei Intel System wovon zwei System mit einer AMD/ATI Karte (4870 und 3870) betrieben wird und ein System mit einer Nvidia (8800 GTS) Karte.

Ich besitze folgende Intel CPUs : 
Core 2 Duo E8400 auf einem X38 Chipsatz
Core 2 Duo E6600 auf einem G31 Chipsatz
Pentium E5200 auf einem P965 Chipsatz
Celeron S420  (nicht mehr verbaut)

Arbeitsspeicher habe ich insgesamt drei Kits.
Einmal 2*4 GB "Enthusiast"
Einmal 2*4 GB gut & günstig
Einmal 2*1 GB high performance

Erfahrung mit Übertakten habe ich seit dem Pentium 1.
Aktuell ist bei mir nur der Pentium E5200 übertaktet.
Beim Celeron S420 war ich einfach   [FONT=&quot]neugierig [/FONT]was die günstigste (beim Kauf) Intel CPU so unter extrem Bedingungen so drauf hat. 

Ich könnte also die *Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition* CPU nicht nur
mit mehren Intel CPUs vergleichen sondern auch mit verschiedene Grafikkarten testen.
Von einem Freund würde ich mir eine zweite 3870 Grafikkarte leihen
um zu testen ob Cross-Fire auf AMD Boards besser läuft als auf
Intel Chipsätzen.

Selbstredend ist eine Digital Kamera vorhanden um reichlich Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Assitony (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den *[FONT=&quot]PCGH-Lesertest: Testen Sie den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition[/FONT]*

Warum sollte genau ich einer der Tester sein dürfen?
  Ich selbst bastle und schraube nun schon seit fast 9 Jahren an Rechnern und wurde immer wieder vor unlösbare Probleme gestellt, die erst nach Gewissenhafter Suche zu lösen war. Aufgewachsen mit einem Pentium II begann meine Leidenschaft für den PC. Schon damals war ich begeistert bei der Sache, habe zwar keine Overclocking Versuche getätigt aber im Basteln, Zusammenschrauben und auswählen der Komponenten immer ein geschicktes Händchen gehabt.
  Vor 5 Jahren begann ich meine ersten Overclocking Versuche auf einem MOTA MSI K7N2 Delta2-LSR und einem Sempron 2800+. 2006 dann der Umstieg auf ein ASUS A8R32-MVP Delux, erst mit einem Venice 3000+, danach ein SanDiego 3700+, ihm folge ein Toledo X2 4800+ und zu guter letzt auf dem 939 Board ein Opteron 180. Mit all diesen CPUs führte ich Overlocking Versuche durch, bei den Einzelkernprozessoren  noch mit Luft und ab den Doppelkernprozessoren mit Wasserkühlung. Mitte 2007 stieg ich dann auf ein ASUS P5W DH Deluxe samt  Core 2 Duo E6600 um. Dieser läuft momentan auf 3,4Ghz und die 4GB DDR2-SDRAM (OCZ) auf 1066Mhz. Wenn ich mein System übertakte, habe ich immer alles genau notiert, welche Werte im BIOS an/aus sind, welche Frequenz eingestellt sind, und welche Spannung etc. anliegen. Die Ergebnisse samt Einstellungen, gebe ich bei jeder Produktbewertung an, um Jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben, auf die selben Leistungen zu kommen.
  Ich führe dementsprechend meine Tests gewissenhaft und mit detaillierten Aufzeichnungen durch.
  Eigentlich wollte ich Ende März auf ein Core i7 System umsteigen und nun kommt dieses Angebot.
Sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein, würde ich mir dies zum Anlass nehmen und eine neue Grafikkarte (HD4870) kaufen, um alle Test durchführen zu können.

  Diese Tests könnte ich durchführen:
  -Crysis
  -Call of Duty 4: Modern Warface
  -Call of Duty 5: World at War
  -Assassin’s Creed
  -Far Cry 2
  -Benchmarks (AquaMark, 3DMark06, PCMark Vantage)
  -SuperPI
    -Cinebench
    - Video Encoding

    Verfügbare Betriebssystem:
  WinXp Professional SP2/SP3 x86/x64
  Windows Vista Business SP1 x86/x64
  Windows Server 2003 RC2 32-Bit
  Windows Server 2008 Enterprise x86/x64
  Windows 7 Beta x86/x64

    Meine aktuelle Hardware:
  CPU: E6600
    Mainboard: ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
  Grafik: X1800XT
  3ware 9650SE-4LPML
  4x WD 5000ABYS 500GB Raid 10
  2x Samsung SP2504C
  Ram: Mehrere 4GB DDR2-800-1066 von Corsair und OCZ
  Wasserkühlung

  So nun noch zu euren Anforderungen
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein JA
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben JA
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben hoffe ich doch
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen JA CANON IXUS 50
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben Natürlich
   Mit freundlcihen Grüßen
Daniel L.


----------



## LordMirdalan (30. Januar 2009)

Wie schon viele vor mir, möchte ich mich hiermit dazu bewerben, den X4 940 samt Board zu testen.

Warum ich denke, dass ich mich als Tester eigne, möchte ich kurz darlegen.
Zum einen habe ich viele Erfahrungen mit AMD CPUs und AMD Systemen aller Gernerationen gesammelt (von Athlon XP bis Phenom alles dabei).
Desweiteren kann ich aufgrund meines aktuellen (selbstgebauten) Systems (overclocked), das aus einem Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DS5, Phenom 9850 @ 2.81Mhz, 4 GB 1066er Mushkin-Speicher und einer Radeon 4870 (512MB, overclocked) besteht, gute Vergleichswerte erstellen und die CPU auf einem anderen Board testen.

Mit den Bedingungen, die an den Test gebunden sind, bin ich natürlich einverstanden und als Schüler habe ich natürlich viel Zeit, die geforderten Tests und Dokumentationen unverzüglich durchzuführen.

Als letzten Punkt möchte ich meine unmittelbare Nähe zu ihrer Redaktion anführen (Röthenbach, Fürth 20km), wobei die Standortwahl für einen Clubberer wie mich etwas verfehlt ist.

Ein fränkisches Servus und viel Glück an alle Bewerber.


----------



## Sauerland (30. Januar 2009)

Nun ich würde mich hier auch als Tester zur Verfügung stellen.

Meine Erfahrungen im Bereich Hardware reichen inzwischen auf über 20 Jahre zurück, in welchen ich anfangs noch mit Intel-Systemen gearbeitet habe (386er). Seit den 486er arbeite ich ausschliesslich mit AMD-Systemen, welche sowohl im normalen Bereich wie auch im OC-Bereich mit Wasserkühlung laufen.

Mein letztes Projekt ist zwar erst vor kurzem gestartet (AMD 6000+, Biostar TA790GX A2+, 4Gig A-DATA 1066,Powercolor 4670) in einem BigTower der noch einige Arbeit bedarf, jedoch wäre ein Test mit dem 940BE sicherlich mehr als Interessant um zu sehen wieviel Vorteile diese CPU im Arbeitsbetrieb tatsächlich bringt.

Eure Voraussetzungen dürfte ich wohl erfüllen.

Gruß
Sauerland


----------



## Shanoby (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch.

Ich erfülle die Bedingungen:

- Bin Mitglied bei PCGHX
- Habe bereits für Freunde PCs zusammengestellt und gleich übertaktet.
Genauso wie meinen PC.
- Ich bin deutscher Abstammung und kann fließend Deutsch. Ich besitze eine Website & Blog und schreibe dort regelmäßig.
- Ich habe eine Digitalkamera, Fotos sind also keine Probleme.
- Berichte schreiben sind kein Problem, ich bin das gewohnt von meinem Blog.


Ich selber besitze noch einen AMD Athlon XP (Barton)(Sockel 462). Motherboard ist ein MSI KT6-Delta SR.
Die Graka ist eine Geforce 7600 GS.
Der PC ist bereits 5 Jahre alt und tut sein Werk immer noch ohne Probleme.
Aber ich würde gerne neue Erfahrungen mit anderer Hardware machen.
Mit Computern beschäftigte ich mich schon als kleines Kind und tue dies auch heute noch gern.
Ich hatte bisher noch keinen Phenom, nur einen Intel.
Außerdem stehen bei uns mehrere PCs herum, also habe ich bereits Erfahrung mit Computer, sowie dessen Hard- und Sofware.
Ich bin regelmäßig auf PCGH unterwegs.

Ich könnte verschiedene Spiele auf Tauglichkeit testen.
Betriebssysteme sind auch kein Problem, bei mehreren PCs im Haus.

Würde mich sehr freuen.
Und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## H@buster (30. Januar 2009)

> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein.






> Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben.


Ich bin Hardwarefanatiker und in meinem Bekanntenkreis der Verantwortliche, wenn es um irgendwelche technischen Fragen geht. Mein aktuelles System ist komplett selbst zusammengebaut und läuft ohne Probleme.



> Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.


Sollte machbar sein. 



> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen.


Drei Digitalkameras sind in diesem Haushalt zu finden.



> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben.


Ich werde jeden Schritt genauestens protokollieren.



> Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht.


Gerne.



> Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.


Bin zwar in keinem anderen Forum angemeldet, ist aber zur Kenntnis genommen.



> Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.


Werden sie auch danach nicht. 



> Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.


Zur Kenntnis genommen.



> Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester.


Jaaaa! Das ist ja auch der Reiz an der Sache. 

Ich bin Schüler und brauche die Teile!  Ich hatte schon vor, mir die Teile von meinem hart Ersparten zu Kaufen, aber vielleicht krieg' ich das Ganze ja umsonst. 

An der vorhandenen Hardware wird sich nicht viel ändern. Ein neues Netzteil soll als Aboprämie ankommen, die Gehäusewand des "Rebel 9" durchsichtig werden und der "Silent Knight" durch einen "Groß Clockner" ersetzt werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich bewerbe mich für den Test, da ich die nötige Erfahrung, Kreativität und Initiative mitbringe. 

Gerne würde ich den Prozessor testen und ihn gegen eine Vielzahl von Komponenten antreten lassen. 
Da ich über ca. 10 verschiedene Systeme verfüge, wäre ein großes Spektrum an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten vorhanden. 

Ebenso habe ich die Möglichkeit verschiedene Kühler und RAM Speicher mit dem System zu testen, um die Performance zu untersuchen.

Im Bereich "Overclocking" habe ich Durchschnittliche Kenntnisse, aber auch viele Ansprechpartner, welche mich dort beraten könnten.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen bei diesem Test mitzumachen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## TommiX1980 (30. Januar 2009)

acrobat schrieb:


> - Hey, lass uns noch mal die Checkliste durchgehn, bevor wir die Bewerbung abschicken.
> 
> _- Geht klar. OK, bist du Mitglied bei diesem Verein da, bei PCGH?_
> 
> ...


 
  Cooles Interview.

Beim Untertakten/Untervolten schließ ich mich auch an. Und Audio/Video und Fotobearbeitung bin ich auch mit von der Partie.

MfG


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. Januar 2009)

Shit, kann nicht daran teilnehmen. Ich könnte nur einen *Ab*rüstbericht schrieben, wenn ich mein System zum Vergleich heranziehe.


----------



## Maeyae (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr interessanter Test hier. Würde auf jedenfall sehr gern mal wieder was für euch testen.

Die Bedingungen sollte ich erfüllen und ausreichend Erfahrung habe ich auch, sowohl bei AMD als auch INTEL Prozzis. Übertakten versteht sich von selbst. Mein Q6600 läuft momentan auf 3,2, zum benchen mit 3,5, jetzt, da ich seit ein paar Tagen eine Wakü hab könnte bzw. wird dies gesteigert werden.

Als Vergleich auf Amd Seite hätte ich zb noch meinen HTPC auf Basis eines AMD64 3500 heranziehen und je nach Wunsch noch andere Varianten organisieren.

Also ein schöner Vergleich wäre es auf jedenfall. Da Fallen mir jetzt schon einige Sachen zu ein. Details zum aktuellen System entnehmt bitte der Signatur.

Also, ich würd mich auf jedenfall freuen!


----------



## Mr.Crossfire (30. Januar 2009)

Warum ich dafür geeignet wäre! Von Mr.Crossfire 

Also Mitglied hier bin ich ja jetzt. 
Overclocking Erfahrungen mit AMD System hab ich zu hauf, da ich zurzeit 2 AMD Systeme betreibe die nur selten mal mit der Standard-Config laufen (nur für ein Bios Update ). Mein Phenom 9850 BE läuft normal mit 2,8 GHz, macht aber auch 3,1 Ghz stabil unter Luftkühlung (55°C) mit. Das ganze wird von einem Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe, samt zwei Radeon HD4870, angetrieben. Da dies eine BE Version ist habe ich hier per Multiplikator, aber auch per Referenztakt gearbeitet, um die Gesamtleistung zu erhöhen.  
Mein zweites System ist ein AMD Athlon X2 5200+ EE, der bei mir mit 3,0 - 3,2 GHz läuft. Den Unterbau bildet ein Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H. Für die visuelle Ausgabe sorgt eine Radeon HD3870. 
Damit wäre das die perfekte Grundlage, sowohl von den Overclocking Fähigkeiten als auch von der Hardware Ausstattung, um so einen Lesertest durchzuführen. 

Für digitale Fotos und ordentliche Schreibe ist natürlich auch gesorgt.
Die restlichen Punkte von den Voraussetzungen verstehen sich von selbst. 



MfG 

Mr.Crossfire


----------



## Bennz (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag

Ich Bewerbe mich hiermit zu diesem Lesertest.

durch meine kleine Aufrüstwut habe ich auch nen Intel Quad zum vergleich, Ram Habe ich auch genug von 800mhz bis 1200mhz ist alles dabei.

Einen Phenom 9550 kann ich auch noch als gegenstück missbrauchen, Wenn der gute x4 940 wirklich so gut ist, bleibt der für immer bei mir, und mein kleiner q8200@3GHz (da geht bestimmt auch mehr) muss auswandern.


----------



## necavi91 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Test bewerben, weil ich seit ein drei Jahren erfahrender Amd-Overclocker bin. Vor drei Jahren war mein erster Amd-CPU ein Athlon 64 3700+, den ich von 2200 MHz auf 3000 MHz primestable getrieben habe und vor knapp mehr als ein Jahr habe ich mir einen Athlon X2 4800+ (65nm) gekauft und von 2,5 GHz auf 3,15 GHz getaktet. Seitdem läuft er mit meinem 4 GB großen G-Skill-Ram (900 MHz) markellos. Zudem besitzte ich sehr viel Erfahrung mit Benchmarks ( sowohl syntetisch als auch ingame). Desweiteren habe ich gute Testvoraussetzungen seitens meiner Hardware hinsichtlich Overclocking, nämlich einen Coolermaster CM 690, einen Scythe Andy Samurai Master, viele gute Gehäuselüfter und auch noch meine G15 mit Display. Außerdem bin ich seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer (mein aktuelles Lieblingsspiel ist Left4Dead). Die Dokumentarischen Voraussetzungen stellen für mich auch kein Problem dar, weil ich erstens der deutschen Sprachmätig bin ( auf meinem Zeugnis, welches ich heute bekommen habe, eine gute 2 steht für die 11. Klasse versteht sichnatürlich) und zweitens weil meine Canon Ixus schon auf neue Bilder wartet.

Also bittte liebes Team von PCGH lasst mich einer der drei Auserwählten sein.

Gruß aus Wolfsburg,

necavi91


----------



## Summerboy85 (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.

Die erforderlichen Fertigkeiten bringe ich mit. Habe viel Interesse an allen Dingen im Computer/Elektronik-Bereich. Nachdem ich zum Beginn meiner Computerzeit im Jahr 1998 bis hin ins Jahr 05/06 nur AMD-Prozessoren hatte, bin ich an diesem CPU sehr interessiert. 2006 blieb ich allerdings bei Intel hängen, da AMD leistungsmäßig im Vergleich mit Intel meist enttäuschte. Da ich zur Zeit einen Q9550 (@3,4 GHz) betreibe, wäre der Phenom II ein ebenwürdiger Kandidat um gegen den Q9550 anzutreten.


----------



## Azrael Gamer (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
1. Wie man jetzt schon sieht, bin ich Pcgh-Mitglied 
2. Ich habe Erfahrung mit CPU's und Overlocking, wenn ich mal nicht weiter wissen sollte, könnte ich eh einen guten Freund von mir zu Rate ziehen.
3. Das kann ich erst beweisen, wenn ich den Bericht schreibe, ansonsten sieht man ja zum Teil auch schon hier was und wie ich schreibe .
4. Mit einer guten Kamera ist alles möglich .
5. Wieso nicht? Ich wollte immer schon wissen wie das, was ich schreibe, bei anderen ankommt .
6. Oben stehts ja schon .
7. Ich bin zwar kaum Mitglied in anderen Foren, aber schwärmen kann man immer von guten Dingen, nicht?
8. Klar, sonst wäre es auch kein Test mehr, denn dann könnte ich ja nichts mehr testen und dann könnte ich keinen Bericht mehr schreiben.
9. "Wie immer" sagt glaube ich schon alles .
10. Klar, wieso auch nicht? Über Geschenke freue ich mich immer gerne  Und vor allem dann über solch ein coooooooollles 
Datum: 30.1.09 17:07, ich glaube so passt es  
Ich glaube das ich bei solchen zum Teil auch guten und vielen Bewerbungen kaum eine Chance habe, aber man darf ja mal wohl träumen.......

(PC-Angaben: MS Windows XP SP3
                    Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E8400
                    Socket 775 LGA
                    Corsair DDR2 4096 MB
                    Nvidia GeForce 9600GT )

P.S.: Meine E-Mail-Adresse: pveelken@web.de


----------



## sYntaX (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest "Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T".
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle und Overclocking- sowie "Schraub"erfahrung bringe ich auch mit. Ich bin ein aktiver, "hardwarefanatischer" Leser der PCGH und des PCGHX Forums. Zu dem betreibe ich zusammen mit Andre den Thread "OC-Liste aller CPUs".
Mein Hauptsystem besteht aus einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, Gigabyte EP35-DS3, 2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066 MHz RAM und restlicher Komponenten. Somit könnte ich problemlos einen Vergleich zwischen einem Intel- und AMD-System starten. Andere Hardware von Freunden steht mir auch zur Verfügung.
Neben meinem Hauptsystem besitze ich noch ein Notebook.

Der Phenom II Prozessor scheint ein sehr gutes Overclockingpotenzial (endlich ein AMD^^) zu haben, weshalb er in meinen Augen sehr interessant erscheint und ich deshalb sehr gerne den Test machen würde.

Gruß sYntaX


----------



## Kosake (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest mit dem neuen Flaggschiff von AMD beweben.
Ich habe mehrere Systeme selbst zusammengebaut und besitze reichlich Erfahrung im Overclocking Bereich. Mein erstes System war ein Athlon XP 2000+ mit einem Via KT333 und 512MB Ram.

Mir stehen drei Systeme zur Verfügung, sodass sich auch sinnvolle Vergleiche in Benchmarks ergeben:

Intel Core2 Quad 9650@ 4,2 Ghz (467x9) watercooled, Gigabyte EP45 Extreme, 
Gskill 4GB DDR2 (1:1), WD 74GB Raptor, XFX GTX 260 xxx, *

Intel Core2 E6420 @ 3,6 Ghz (514x7) watercooled, Gigabyte P965 DS3P Rev. 3.3, Gskill 4GB DDR2 (1:1), WD 1TB Caviar Black, Sapphire4850, *

AMD X2 5400 BE @ 3,0GHz (200x15), boxed Kühler, Asus 780a SLI Deluxe/HDMI, Corsair 2GB, WD 640GB Caviar Blue, Zotac 9800GT, *

*Vista 32/64Bit oder XP 32Bit möglich/

Das Asus 780a SLI ist zudem mit einem Bios Update auch AM3 ready und unterstützt den Phenom X4 940 BE. 
Ein Test in einem Wasserkreislauf zum Ausloten des Max-Taktes eines 940BE  stellt auch kein Problem dar.

Neben synthetischen Tests sind auch Spiele Benchmarks möglich (CoD IV, Anno 1701, Crysis, Far Cry II, Bioshock, Mirror’s Edge, UT III, Stalker Clear Skye, Fallout III etc.)   

Warum ich?
Ich mache mir gerne selbst ein objektives Bild von PC Systemen und möchte gerne meinen X2 5400 durch einen X 4 Quad ersetzen.

Zu guter Letzt bin ich natürlich PCGH Mitglied und kann digitale Bilder in einen Artikel einfließen lassen.


Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch mal auf so einen Lesertest bewerben.
Das Duo wäre quasi der perfekte AMD-Gegenentwurf zu meinem Q6600 auf Biostars TPower I45. Ein kleiner Vergleich juckt mich schon länger, aber irgendwie wäre mir eine Eigenfinanzierung dann doch zu teuer geworden.
PCGH kommt da gerade richtig.

Für etwas härtere OC-Tests hab ich zu dem Ram in meinem Profil auch noch ein paar Ballistix im Schrank was die 600Mhz packt und sich gerade etwas langweilt. Eine Wakü ist eh vorhanden. Nur die "AMD-OC-Skillz" wurden zuletzt auf einem 9NPA+ SLI(Epox ftw.) beansprucht und könnten etwas Auffrischung gebrauchen, aber das sollte auch keine größere Schwierigkeit darstellen.

Die restlichen Bedingung erfülle ich natürlich auch alle.
Eine kleine Schreibe-Kostprobe gibts über den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## nfsgame (30. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag,

Ich möchte mich auf den Lesertest des Phenom II und des ASUS-Boards bewerben.

Ich bin der richtige, da...



...ich bereits viele Jahre Erfahrung mit Hardware besitze
...ich die Möglichkeit besitze auf verschiedensten Plattformen Vergleiche durchzuführen (Mehrere Testsysteme, viel Hardware)
...meine Kreationen (PCs) bei Freunden, Bekannten und mir bis heute stabil laufen, egal wie alt sie sind, auch mit OC
...ich hohe Ansprüche an Qualität und Stabilität habe, welches durch meine "Freizeitbeschäftigung" Folding@Home hervorgerufen wird
...ich Komponenten an ihre "24/7-Leistungsgrenzen" treiben kann


...meine Rechtschreibung, sowie meine Grammatik meines eigenen Erachtens gut sind

Ich habe bereits mehrere Jahre Erfahrung mit Hardware und alle PCs, die ich je gebaut habe (für Freunde, Bekannte, usw...) funktionieren auch heute noch wie am ersten Tag, was vorallem an meiner Achtung auf Qualität liegt.
Ich würde das zu testende Gespann bis auf die letzte Diode prüfen und dazu natürlich auch einen ansprechenden Testbericht schreiben. Ich habe Bereits mehrere HowTo's in diesem Forum bereitgestellt.
Ich bin Ebenfalls in der Lage Qualitatv Hochwertige Fotos anzufertigen.

Das "Kleingedruckte" akzeptiere ich. 

Hier noch meine Testsysteme, die bei mir Zuhause sind. Ich könnte aber noch mehrere Organiesieren:

System 1:


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,50GHz mit Scythe Ninja II
ASUS Maximus (I) Formula X38
Sapphire HD3870 (wird demnächst durch zwei HD4850 ersetzt)
4GB Corsair Dominator DDR2-1066
NesteQ Semipassiv 400W
Thermalteke Xaser VI
Samsung HD501LJ
LG GH20LS

System 2:


AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE @ 2,70GHz mit Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 nonPro
MSI K9N Neo V2 nForce 520/Sockel AM2+
PNY 8800GT 256MB (demnächst mit Accelero S1)
2GB Aeneon DDR2-667
BeQuiet Straight Power 650W
Lancool K7
Samsung F1 320GB
LG GH20LS
Durch meine Geplante Umbauaktion wird wohl ein Crossfiretest möglcih sein.

Bei Rückfragen gerne PN an mich.


----------



## knightmare80 (30. Januar 2009)

Liebe Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls um den Phenom2 samt M3A-78-T durch einen ausführlichen Test anderen Usern näher zu bringen.Habe dies zwar noch nie gemacht, aber kann dafür auf OC-Erfahrung mit diesem Mainboard nachweisen.Besitze aus früheren Käufen einen X3-8450 sowie einen FX-62.
Auf meinem Mobo arbeitet derzeit ein X4-9550 mit 8GB PC-1066 Ram von Apogee GT mit 1,9Volt samt einer 4870X2.Zusätzliche könnte ich noch auf eine ATI-HD4850 von Sapphire sowie eine 1950GT-512MB ebenfalls von Sapphire zurückgreifen.Dank eines Spenders ist heute sogar noch eine HD4870 1GB verfügbar die von Powercolor stammt.

Erfahrungen habe ich mit der 3DMark-Liga sowie AM3 und SiSandra.
Als Betriebssysteme stehen XP-Home sowie Vista in der Ultimate-Version 32bit zur Verfügung.

Was würde ich Testen?Da ich nebenberuflich übertaktete PC´s verkaufe würde ich 
als 1. Testen wie der Phenom2 mit den 3 ATI´s aus dem aktuellen Jahrgang (4850/4870/X2) den Phenom1 sowie den FX-62 mit 3ghz schlägt.
als 2. die maximale Geschwindigkeit mit Lüftkühlung herausfinden, dafür steht ein Mugen zur Seite.
3.Außer in den 3D-Marks den Test von Cinebench in 32bit und 64bit ausführen um Praktische Werte zu ermitteln.
4.die Benchmöglichkeit von FarCry2 nutzen.

Gerne würde ich auf meinen Beitrag dann dafür nutzen um andern zu Zeigen was alles mit einem AMD-System möglich ist.Danke!


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Extrem Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest. Was könnt ihr von mir erwarten? ich werde die Hardware so versuchen zu präsentieren wie es mir im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...melthread-msi-dka790gx-dka790gx-platinum.html möglich war.
Ich werde den PhenomII natürlich benchen und auf seine Eigenschaften mit allen üblichen Programmen überprüfen.
Sollte es ein Exemplar aus der KW 51 oder danach sein, werde ich einen Vergleich zu meinem Exemplar aus der KW 50 wagen. Ausserdem werde ich Vergleiche zu beiden Boards machen können.
Es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt.

Extrem Grüße
Sven


----------



## Robär (30. Januar 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit sehr gerne für einen Platz des Lesertests bewerben. Zu euren Anforderungen:



> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


Na klar, bin begeisterter User.


> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben


Kann man so sagen  Seit Jahren bin ich begeisterter Übertakter. Angefangen bei AMD (AMD 64 3000+ @ 2800GHz und X2 3800+ @ 3000GHz) über Intel E4300, E8400 und Xeon E3110.


> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


Ich würde behaupten die kann ich des öfteren vorweisen 


> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


Ist natürlich ohne weiteres möglich. Ich würde dann auch mal in ne gescheite Kamera investieren.


> - Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben


Mache ich sehr gerne. Desweiteren bringe ich auch schon etwas Erfahrung mit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...28265-lesertest-dfi-lanparty-ut-p45-t2rs.html​http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-lesertest-dfi-lanparty-dk-p45-t2rs-plus.html​


> - Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht


Da freu ich mich dann schon drauf.


> - Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen


Wird nicht nötig sein.


> - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen


Hätte ich auch nicht vor 


> - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


Klar.


> - Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester


Das wäre natürlich ein Traum.

Spieletests und Benchmarks sind natürlich geplant und ein Vergleich zwischen dem Xeon E3110 @ 4GHz. Für gute Kühlung des Schätzchens ist natürlich auch gesorgt - Wasserkühlung sein Dank. Ich werd mein möglichstes geben das Maximum aus dem Silizium zu pressen.


----------



## killer89 (30. Januar 2009)

Hi, ich würd mich auch gern um den Test bewerben, da ich ohnehin in nächster Zeit auf den Phenom II umsteigen wollte  und mein Interesse an neuer Hardware immer groß ist.
Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
_- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: _
*Bin ich, sonst könnt ich hier nich posten .*
_- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben: _
*Ich habe schon mehrere CPUs (v.a. meinen armen X2 4200+) übertaktet und will mich immer ans technisch mögliche tasten (z.B. OC mit Boxed-Kühler ).*
_- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: _
*Ich denke, dass ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe, Deutsch-LK lässt grüßen , weiterhin sind meine Posts doch recht leserlich, wie ich finde ; dieser Punkt sollte also kein Problem darstellen .*
_- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: _
*Die Fotos würde ich mit meiner Panasonic Lumix FX07 machen. *
_- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben: _*Auch das würde kein Problem darstellen, ich hab ja schließlich auch etwas davon  .*
_- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht: _
*Was mich natürlich sehr freuen würde  (endlich mal in der Print *träum*).*
_- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen: _
*Wenn ich anderen Foren wäre, dann würd ichs vielleicht machen, aber dem ist nicht so. *
_- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen: _
*Was selbstverständlich ist, wie sollte ich sonst ausführlich testen? *
_- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen: _
*Wie immer also .*
_- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester: _
*Das würd mich doch sehr freuen, ist aber ja wie sonst auch bei Lesertests der PCGH.*

MfG


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. Januar 2009)

*Hiermit bewerbe ich, ModdingfreaX, mich für den Lesertest eines AMD Phenom 2 X4 BE 940 inkl.  **Asus M3A78-T*.
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:* 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
Man kann mich sozusagen schon als Stammmitglied ansehen 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
Habe ich zur Genüge, da ich mich schon seit rund 3 Jahren intensiv mit der Optimierung verschiedenster Systeme in allen Bereichen beschäftige.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
Als Gymnasiast der 11 Klasse bin ich dazu mehr als im Stande.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 
Mit meiner neuen Sony DSC-W130 können diese sogar hochauflösend und farbprächtig geschossen werden.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Dies werde ich mit Freude tun! 
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
Juhu! Mal wieder eine Chance berühmt zu werden. 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
Danke für das Angebot, jedoch bin ich nur im PCGHX aktives Mitglied.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Das versteht sich von selbst.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen 
Yes Sir!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester 
_*Freude kommt auf* _

Mein System beruht auf einem AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+, einem Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H sowie einer Sapphire Radeon HD4850.
Den Phenom X4 werde ich in meinem Test auf Leistung mit und ohne OC testen. Das Asus M3A78-T werde ich ebenfalls auf Leistung allerdings auch auf Ausstattung, BIOS uvm. testen.
Beides werde ich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware vergleichen.

An meinen bisherigen Lesertests kann man erkennen, dass ich für diese Aufgabe gewachsen bin. 

Ich würde mich außerordentlich freuen, als Lesertester gewählt zu werden.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
ModdingfreaX


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (30. Januar 2009)

*Bewerbung Lesertest
*
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die AMD Komponenten, den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition  und das Asus M3A78-Tzu testen, da ich ich bisher nur auf Intel Systeme gesetzt habe und mit diesem Test den Konkurrenten gern prüfen würde. Erfahrung im OC-Bereich sind vorhanden, welche auf jeden Fall bei den Probanten angewendet werden, digitale Fotos können natürlich auch gemacht werden und meiner Meinung nach ist meine Fähigkeit Texte zu verfassen ziemlich gut.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen diesen Test bestreiten zu dürfen, warum auch nicht!?



MfG


----------



## Slipknot79 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie man einen *Aufrüst*bericht schreiben will, wenn man zumindest eine ebenbürtige Hardware (Q6600, Q9550 etc) zu Hause rumstehen hat? 

Da fallen doch mal glatt 70% aller Bewerber durch


----------



## higher2001ep (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wie alle hier möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest der beiden oben genannten Komponenten bewerben.

Ich selbst besitze ein System bestehend aus:
AMD Athlon X2 6000+ @3,3Ghz
Gigabyte MA78G-DS3H
4GB GEIL DDR2-1066
Saphire ATI HD4850

Desweiteren habe ich noch 3 andere AM2/AM2(+) basierte Rechner (MSI und Gigabyte) mit jeweils unterschiedlicher Speicherbestückung zur Auswahl. Meine OC Erfahrungen konnte ich seit meinem altehrwürdigen Thunderbird mit 1,4 Ghz über diverse Athlon XP Modelle und zwei weitere Athlon X2 Modelle Sammeln und habe dadurch ein gewisses Geschickt im Umgang mit erhöhten Takten entwickelt!
Ein umfangreiches Software und Spiele Sortiment zum geeigneten Testen ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
Alle sonstigen Testanforderungen erfülle ich auch.

Außerdem wäre der Phenom ein schöner Nachfolger für meinen Athlon X2

Freundliche Grüße
Lukas


----------



## PiEpS (30. Januar 2009)

Liebes PCGH Team,

da es seit der Vorstellung der Dragon Plattform mein erklärtes Ziel ist diese irgendwann zu besitzen, 
wollte ich mich mal ganz frech zu dem Phenom 2 + Board Lesertest bewerben.
In Kombination mit meiner HD4870 PCS+ 1024 und dem mitgelieferten Asus M3A78-T bzw. meinem sensationellen A770 Crossfire(was natürlich gegengetestet wird) werde ich dem Drachen schon Flügel verleihen!
Eventuell kann David ja Goliath die Stirn bieten. 
Der alte X2 4400+ muss natürlich im Vergleich mit dem Jungspund auch dranglauben. Vorstellung meinerseits liegt bei 3 Ghz und 2,2 Ghz, leider macht der X2 nicht viel mehr Takt mit. (Könnte aber evtl noch einen Phenom 1 ranholen.)
Aber natürlich werde ich den Phenom mit noch mehr MHZ prüfen.
(Groß Glockner Blue Edition im Anmarsch.)
Falls Interesse besteht hätte ich hier auch noch einen Einkerner. 
Eine gute Cam sowie genügend Zeit wären natürlich auch kein Problem. 



Optional1: Wäre noch eine x1900Xt vorhanden, falls gewünscht könnte ich überprüfen wie sie mit heutigen modernen QuadCore Prozessoren noch skaliert. 

Optional2: Wäre vielleicht ganz interessant zu Sehen wie die Effizienz mit dem K10,5 Kern gesteigert wurde im Vergleich zum alten K8, also
1 K10,5Kern vs 1 K8 Kern  Takteffizienz Vergleich.


Ich würde mich natürlich endlos freuen falls ich genommen werde.


Regards,
PiEpS


----------



## Keper (30. Januar 2009)

*Bewerbung*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest eines Phenom II X4 940BE und des Asus M3A78-T bewerben.

Teilnahmebedingungen: 

- Ich bin schon länger Mitglied bei PCGH Extrem sein und besuche täglich PCGH.de

- Ich habe schon einige einige Pc´s übertaktet, viele Übertaktungsbebrichte glesen und besitze selber ein  übertaktetes zweit System (E2160 @ 3,3GHz auf einem GA-965P-DQ6)

- Meine Ausdrucksweise sollte in zufriedenstellend sein.

- Digitale Fotos zu erstellen wird mit Sicherheit kein Problem sein.

- Einen Berichte zu verfassen sollte auch kein Hindernis sein. Zu dem Aufrüstbericht und dem Test würde ich zusätzlich noch einige Benchmarks im Vergleich zu meinen "alten" Prozessoren machen. Die Beiden System sind bzw. würden folgendermasßen aufgebaut : 


 AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+, 4GB OCZ DDR2 Ram, K9A2-CF (bzw. Asus M3A78-T), 750GB Samsung HDD, HD4850 Club 3D OC, 500W BeQuit NT


 Intel Pentium Dualcore E2160, 4GB OCZ DDR2 Ram, GA-965P-DQ6, 250GB Maxtor HDD, HD4850 Club 3D OC, 420W NT

Zusätzlich könnte ich, falls es gewünscht wird, auch zwei andere Systeme mit folgende Prozessoren in den Test miteinbeziehen: 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ oder Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Außerdem könnte ich eventuell noch eine HD4850 beschaffen um beide dann im Crossfire zu testen.

Insagesamt würde ich folgende Bereiche testen bzw. vergleichen:

Alltagstauglichkeit (Stabilität)

Lange Beanspruchung (Lan)

Games

Multimedia

Benchmarks (3D Mark, Super PI, Everest...)

Overclocking (im Bezug auf die Alltagstauglichkeit)

- Ich werde die Komponenten vor Abschluss des Lesertests nicht verkaufen und den Test auch erst nach der Veröffenntlichung der PCGH auf anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen 
- Nach den Tests werde ich die Komponenten natürlich selber weiterverwenden 


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich zum Tester gewählt werde 

MfG

Keper


----------



## Tremendous (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-eXtreme Team!

Hiermit möchte ich meine Person zum Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 BE und für den Test des M3A78-T ebenfalls in die Schale werfen.
Mit PCs und dem selbstständigen Ein- Aus- und Umbau beschäftige ich mich nunmehr seit vielen Jahren. Dabei habe ich immer auf aktuelle Intel Systeme zurück gegriffen. Aktuell verrichtet ein E8400 seine Dienste auf meinem GA-X48-DS5 welches mir als Platform viel Potential zum Übertakten bietet. Ebenfalls lässt der Corsair Dominator DDR1066 keine Wünsche offen.

Durch die Fachpresse bin ich allerdings auf AMDs neues Werk aufmerksam geworden und würde gerne den Vergleich zu meinem Intelsystem ziehen.
Für die digitale Domumentation steht mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera von Sony zur Verfügung, und dass ich gerne und ausführlich teste können meine bisherigen Artikel durchaus belegen.

Neben den aktuellen Benchprogrammen steht mir zudem eine Wasserkühlung zur Verfügung die den Phenom II X4 940 BE zu guten Temperaturen und einem höherem OC Potential verhelfen sollte. Einen dementsprechenden CPU Kühler werde ich dazu nachrüsten. Ebenfalls vorhanden sind A-DATA XPG + Series DIMM Kit 2GB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2-800) um den Test zu komplettieren.

Über die Möglichkeit viel Zeit und Arbeit in das erste AMD System zu stecken würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Bleibt mir nur noch allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Erfolg zu wünschen.

Gruß
Tremendous


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Januar 2009)

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben 


*Warum soll gerade ich ein Tester werden?*

Nunja, da ich mich allgemein sehr für neue Technik interessiere, würde ich auch gerne mal den Deneb in die mangle nehmen  

Mit Lebertest schreiben hab ich zwar leider noch keine großen Erfahrungen, aber ich hab schon den ein oder anderen Vergleich zum besten gegeben (erste Tests vom Q9550 - E0, HD4870 und GTX 285).
An einem Lesertest würde ich mich auch sehr gerne mal zu schaffen machen!

OC Erfahrung hab ich schon so einge gesammelt. Angefangen zu OCen hab ich mit einem PIII 667MHz und meiner TNT2 Pro (hach, das waren noch Zeiten  )

Als vergleich Systeme hab ich ein Q9550 (der locker 4GHz rennt) und einen E6750 (der 3800MHz rennt) hier. Das würde gerade zum Quad sehr schöne vergleiche ermöglichen, auch auf verschiedenen Taktraten 

Als Grafikkarte hätte ich sowohl eine GTX 285 als auch eine HD 4870 im Angebot. Besonders die HD fände ich interessant, um zu sehen wie sich so die Dragon Platform schlägt 


*Was würde ich alles testen?*
Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich sicherlich auf das Übertakten und zahlreiche Benchmarks legen. (Auf jeden fall die 3dmarks und zahlreiche aktuelle Spiele, GTA IV, Crysis und Co )
Alles im vergleich zu dem Q9550 und unter LuKü. Als Kühler stehen zu Verfügung ein CNPS 9700, ein IFX 14 und vielleicht leihweise ein Mugan.

Mich würde auch interessieren wie sich der Deneb mit verschiedenen Speichern verhält. Dazu hab ich zum einen OCZ Reaper DDR2-1066 Speicher hier und ein mittelmäßiges Apacer DDR2-800kit hier.

Ich würde auch gerne das Bios von der AMD Platine vergleichen. Gerade weil ich ein P5Q Deluxe, eben auch von ASUS, benutze, würde ich gerne wissen in wie fern sich AMD und Intel platinen unterscheiden. Besonders natürlich wieder von den OC einstellungen  

Ich würde auch gerne den Energieverbrauch gerade im vergleich zu meinem Intel System testen. Ich hatte sowieso vor mir aus neugier mal so ein Messgerät zu zu legen!

Wahrscheinlich fällt mir noch einiges mehr ein. Aber das ist sicher soweit das wichtigste.

*Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen: 
* 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> öhm ja
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben -> kann man so sagen, mehrere Jahre!
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber brauchbar behaupte ich mal
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> ist sichergestellt
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben -> darum gehts hier ja, oder 
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht -> freilich
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -> ist selbstverständlich, PCGHX geht vor !
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen -> logisch 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -> roger that
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester


So far,

MfG D!str(+)yer


----------



## Element009 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGHX- Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls  zum Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 BE & Asus M3A78-T  bewerben.
Mit Hardware& Benchen beschäftige ich mich nunmehr seit 3-4 Jahren und habe 2008 erste Erfahrung mit Dice gesammelt. Dabei fiel meine Wahl jedoch immer auf ein Intel System. 

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht u.a. aus folgenden Komponenten:
Intel E8400@ 3.8GHZ CO-Stepping
ABIT IP35 (530FSB rockstable)
Mushkin 2GB Kit (D9GMH) & Mushkin 4GB Kit
Sapphire HD 3870



Vor allem durch die Presse, das enorme Taktpotenzial und natürlich SF3D & Sampsas Scores bin ich aufs AMDs neuen Phenom II aufmerksam geworden. Deshalb möchte ich mich nun genauer mit dem neuen P II befassen.
Für das entsprechende Review steht mir natürlich ein Rechner und für entsprechende Bilder meine Canon 450D sowie eine Panasonic FX-100 zu Verfügung.

Neben aktuellen Spielen(zB. Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, Red Alert 3) besitze ich natürlich auch Futuremarks 3DMarks. Für ausreichende Kühlung ist in Form eines Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme gesorgt.



Über die Wahl zum Phenom II-Tester würde ich mich natürlich freuen.
Außerdem wünsche ich auch den anderen Bewerbern viel Glück

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Element009


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des "Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition" Prozessors und des Asus M3A78-T Mainboards.

Reichlich Erfahrung mit Hardware und im Besonderen mit Übertakten konnte ich schon sammeln.
Der Lesertest würde sich zeitlich sehr gut anbieten, da ich sowieso geplant hatte, in nächster Zeit auf ein Phenom-II-System umzusteigen.
Außerdem ist am 21.02.2009 eine Trockeneis-Session bei mir geplant, d.h.: Die CPU würde unter tiefen Temperaturen und Übertaktungsexzessen leiden müssen, wenn ich für den Lesertest ausgewählt werden würde. Wenn das zeitlich nicht machbar wäre, würde ich natürlich auch selbst noch einmal Trockeneis bestellen, um meinen Versprechungen gerecht zu werden.

Als Grafikkarte stehen mir 2 HD3870, eine 8800GTS 640MiB mit Alternativkühler und eventuell eine HD4870 zur Verfügung. Ein Test mit HD3870 Sli und der Skalierung des Multi-GPU-Gespanns werde ich in meinem Bericht mit einbeziehen.

Als Arbeitsspeicher würde sich ein 2*2GiB DDR2-1000 CL5 Kit von G.Skill, 2*1GiB "billig"-Ram mit DDR2-533, ein 3*1GiB DDR2-800 CL5 Kit von MDT und ein 2*1GiB Kit von Kingston mit vermutlich (sehr gut gehenden: Benchstable mit DDR2-1200 CL5) Micron D9GMH-Chips anbieten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die PCGHX-Gemeinde und die treue Leserschaft der PCGH-Print mit meinem Lesertest bereichern zu dürfen.
Alle Bedingungen akzeptiere und erfülle ich natürlich.


----------



## Infernalracing (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich lese die PCGH schon seit ewigen Zeiten und habe auch seit 2 1/2 Jahren ein Abo!
Ich bin und war schon immer AMD Fan!
Zugegeben ich habe mich zuletzt eher bei Intel bedient aber das lag eher an dem guten Preis Leistungsverhältnis das Intel vor 2 Jahren angeboten hatte!
Ein neuer Quadcore wäre schon eine feine Sache und der Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition scheint wenn man den Benchmarks glauben kann wirklich ein Spitzen Preis Leistungsverhältnis zu bieten!
Meine derzeitige Hardware:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3,5GHz
Abit AB 9 QUAD GT (P965)
2 x 1 GB Mushkin (991527) 800 (5-5-5-12) @ 1020 (5-5-5-15)
SAPPHIRE 4870 HD (512MB) GPU=750MHz @ 850MHz  Speichertakt=900 MHz @ 1050MHz
on Board Sound

MFG


----------



## mycel-x (30. Januar 2009)

Hi ! 
Ich gehöre zu jener Klientel  , die Ihr sucht , denn ich erfülle alle von euch geforderten Kriterien ! 
Außerdem würde mich sehr freuen, endlich mal in den Genuss zu kommen, im Namen von PCGH dergleichen zu testen, zumal ich genau diese (oder doch sehr ähnliche) Komponenten bevorzuge und sie dann ohne Rücksicht auf "verluste" durch die Benches jagen könnte/würde !!! 
Es wäre schön in Eurer Entscheidung berücksichtigt zu werden , denn Ihr würdet es nicht bereuen  !
MfG Mycel-X


----------



## XstarTT (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team!
Hier mit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 Black Edition und des dazugehörigen Mainboard ASUS M3A78-T bewerben.
Zu den Testkriterien:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein   *(erfüllt)*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben  *(erfüllt)*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben  *(erfüllt)*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen  *(erfüllt)*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben  *(erfüllt)*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht  *(cool )*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *(okay aber ich denke ich würd außschließlich bei PCGH bleiben ;D )*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen  *(selbstverständlich)*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen  *(okay)*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester  *(würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen  )*

Nochmal nähere Infos zu mir, Test- und Vergleichssystemen:
Ich bin begeisterter Overclocker, und übertakte alles soweit wie es meine Möglichkeiten erlauben, allerdings steh ich bei meiner CPU (E2180 momentan aufgrund eines schlechten Kühlers der bald ausgetauscht wird erst bei 3,2Ghz  ).
Als Vergleichssystem wäre da einmal mein System E2180, 8800GT, 2Gb Ram, MSI P35 Neo2-FR, allerdings könnte ich für einen Test auch noch Komponente von Freunden und bekannten hinzuziehen, wenn nötig, was u.A. einen 5200+ oder 6000+ enthalten würde.
Würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder einen Test verfassen zu können, was mit meinen eigenen finanziellen Möglichkeiten als Schüler momentan leider nich möglich ist =(.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Tobias (XstarTT)


----------



## fighter0190 (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch.

Sehr gerne würde ich den Phenom testen. Es wäre eine neue Herausforderung für mich, da ich noch nie einen AMD-CPU besessen habe. Und für neue Herausforderungen bin ich immer bereit.
Mit meinem jetztigen System (siehe Sig.) habe ich schon viel Erfahrung gesammelt, vor allem was OC und BIOS-Einstellungen angeht.
Ich bin jetzt seit über einem Jahr treuer Leser der PCGH und PCGHX und denke, dass ich das nötige Know-How für einen solchen Test besitze.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## totovo (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

Nachdem ich mich vor vorherigen Lesertests, aus angst davor das ich was Falsch mache gedrückt habe, möchte ich mich hiermit für einen Lesertest bewerben.

Ich bin jetzt schon länger Mitglied bei PCGH Extrem.
Mittlerweile besitze ich mit meine Phenom (I) schon meine vierte eigene CPU.
Overclocking stellt für mich auch kein Hindernis dar, da ich gerne die Grenzen des machbaren ausschöpfe.
Eine Digitale Spiegelreflex Camera steht mir jeder Zeit zur Verfügung.
Ich wäre gern dazu bereit einen ausführlichen Bericht auf PCGHx zu schreiben und meine Testergebnisse zu veröffentlichen.
Ich könnte Vergleichstests mit einem Phenom x4 9950 und einem Athlon x2 5200+, sowie meinem derzeitigem Mainboard (Gigabyte MA790GP-DS4H) machen.
Ich bin derzeit dabei mein System auf Wasserkühlung umzurüsten also werden alle Tests höchstwahrscheinlich "unter Wasser" durchgeführt werden können.
Als Testplattform nutze ich neben meiner HD 4870/512mb OC, ein Antec1200 und ein be Quiet! Dark Power pro 450W.

Ich würde mich freuen die Produkte ausgiebig zu testen!

Mfg

Tobias V.


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möcht ich mich als Tester des Phenom X4 940 samt dazugehörigem Mainboard bewerben. Zunächst ein paar grundlegende Informationen: Ich bin 17 Jahre alt, zudem mache ich eine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik. Damit sind grundlegende (wenn hier auch nicht unbedingt notwendige) Kenntnisse in Bezug auf Elektronik gegeben.

Zur Zeit besitze ich einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ @ 2,5 GHz, welchen Ich ja nur leicht übertaktet habe um den Stromverbrauch samt Wärmeentwicklung in Grenzen zu halten. 
Meine Anfänge lagen in den Zeiten, als ich ca. 13 war und meine Eltern eine Office-PC samt Pentium 3 besaßen. Um Morrowind damals akzeptabel zu spielen musste ich selber eine herumliegende Grafiklkarte ( GeForce 256 ) einbauen und am Ende funktionierte alles wunderbar und Ich hatte mein erstes Erfolgserlebnis.
Ich besitze 4 Gigabyte DDR2-800 RAM von Corsair (5-5-5-18), zudem kann Ich absolut problemlos weitere Testmodule und Mainboards ( falls gewünscht) besorgen.

Zeit besitze Ich ebenfalls reichlich,  in der Lage Fotos zu knipsen bin ich ebenso, zudem verfüge Ich über eine neutrale Erzählweise. Zudem bin ich überaus motiviert meine (hoffentlich) eintretenden Erfolgserlebnisse mit AMD's ,,Rückschlag" einem breiten Publikum zu präsentieren.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Test des AMD Phenom II bewerben.

Ich selbst nutze ein Core 2 Duo/i7 System, hatte aber vor nicht all zu langer Zeit den Phenom X4 9950 BE. Ich bin mit dem Thema Overclocking bestens vertraut (E8500@4,9 GHz) und liebe es für andere User hilfreiche themen zu verfassen.
Ram habe ich vom Kingston HyperX bis zu OCZ Reaper (fast) alles zur Auswahl.
Verschiedene Mainboards und diverse Digicams habe ich ebenso hier "rumliegen"
Da ich nun schon mein 12. Mainboard und meinen 23. Prozessor verbaut habe mangelt es auch nicht an Erfahrung. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich dieses mal dabei währe.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Kreis München

Stormtrooper500D


----------



## ModdingFreak (30. Januar 2009)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum Lesertest des neuen AMD Phenom II 940 BE, samt dem Asus M3A78-T Mainboard.
Ich erfülle meiner Meinung nach alle Teilnahmebedingungen:

-Ich bin bereits PCGH-Mitglied. 
-Ich beschäftige mich schon seit einigen Jahren mit dem Thema Overclocking und Hardware an sich. Ich besitze ebenfalls die Möglichkeit den neuen Phenom-Prozessor sowohl wassergekühlt (wobei ich den letzten Megahertz rauszuholen versuche) als auch luftgekühlt zu testen.
-An der deutschen Rechtschreibung sollte es mir nicht mangeln. (Bin stolzer Gymnasium-Schüler) 
-Außerdem habe ich die Möglichkeit Fotos/Bilder des Einbaus, Übertaktens und der jeweiligen Tests zu machen.
-Ich würde es selbstverständlich schaffen einen ausführlichen Bericht des Einbaus und der Tests zu verfassen.

Ich habe sehr viel Spaß am Bau und Modding von Computern und würde mich auch wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Ehre erhielte, das Komponentenbundle auf Herz und Niere zu prüfen. 
Meine jetzige Hardware ist der Signatur zu entnehmen.
Ich werde ebenfalls Benchmarks mit Spielen wie beispielweise Crysis, FarCry 2 oder/und GTA IV erstellen. (Jedoch nur wenn ihr nichts dagegen hättet)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
     Moddingfreak


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,


ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest der CPU und des Mainboards bewerben.

Zum einen ist AMD mit dem Phenom 2 natürlich ein großer Sprung zurück an die Marktspitze gelungen. Da die aktuellen Core i7-CPUs noch sehr teuer sind (wegen DDR3-RAM, den Boards und nicht zuletzt den CPUs selber), würde ein Upgrade auf Core i7 - _vorerst_ - nicht infrage kommen.

Die hier beschriebene AMD-CPU ist hingegen eine gute Wahl für den Mainstreamgamer (zu denen ich mich selber zähle).

Neben der flotten CPU, die bei mir in Kombination mit einer HD4870 benutzt werden würde, hat natürlich das Board auch noch eine Onboardgrafiklösung.
Da auch ich mich beim Eee-PC 1000H mit Onboardgrafik "quälen" muss, wäre es interessant zu wissen ob die HD3300 hier einen besseren Job macht, ob es nun alte und neue Games oder einfach nur die Windows Aero-Oberfläche sind.

Black Edition heißt ja freier Multiplikator. Bei den _Phenom 1-CPUs_ war das ja nicht unbedingt hilfreich, aber die Phenom 2s sollen ja schon deutlich übertaktbarer sein. Wenn mein Deal mit Roman "der8auer" Hartung klar geht, werde ich vielleicht auf mit Dice testen können.

Für viele Wahrscheinlich auch interessant ist die Folding@Home-Leistung (SMP-Client für Quadcore) und die Wärmeentwicklung und somit auf Dauer auch die Läutstärke.

Alles schön und gut, aber was wirklich interessiert sind doch Benchmarks. Ich habe viele aktuelle Spiele, wie Crysis, Crysis Warhead, World in Conflict, Race Driver GRID, Unreal Tournament 3, Far Cry 2 und natürlich GTA4.
Zudem natürlich synthetische Benchmarks, wie den 3DMark, SuperPi oder den Aquamark.

Das ganze wird dann verglichen mit einem Q6600 und/oder einem E6420, die sich auch auf 3 GHz übertakten lassen.
Insgesamt wären da also pro Benchmark etwa 3-5 mögliche Vergleichswerte. Alles in Exceldiagrammen untergebracht wäre das ganze auch noch sehr gut visualisiert, so wie es PCGH in jeder Print macht.


Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen stimme ich uneingeschränkt zu, Fotos zu machen ist für mich genauso wenig ein Problem wie eine gute deutsche Sprache oder ein ausführlicher Bericht. Außerdem bin ich schon etwas länger Mitglied bei PC Games Hardware Extreme und auch ziemlich aktiv.

Dann noch kurz zu meiner Person, ich heiße mit vollem Namen Max André, komme aus Moers (liegt in der Nähe von Duisburg), bin 16 Jahre alt und interessiere mich schon lange für Computer, speziell Overclocking (vielleicht die Gene meines Vaters? ). Wie oben schon kurz erwähnt wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen wie weit sich die neuen Phenoms übertakten aber auch undervolten lassen und in wiefern das Mainboard mitspielt. Auch von AMDs Hybrid-CrossFire hört man in letzter Zeit viel und auch für mich sind solche Stromspartechniken wegen den erhöhten Energiepreisen nicht mehr uninteressant.
Der Speicher hat ja bekanntlich bei AMD-CPUs eine größere Auswirkung auf die Spieleleistung als bei Intel-Prozessoren. Von daher wäre es interssant zu sehen, wie sich 1066er-Marken-RAM gegen preiswerten 800er-RAM schlägt.


Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück bei der Auswahl, beim weiteren Bewerben und schließlich viel Spaß beim Testen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Alan_Shore (30. Januar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest und zwar ohne hier jetzt die große "Ich bin der Beste" Nummer abzuziehen. 

Ich mache es kurz. Ich bringe alles mit, was Ihr fordert.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## DikBonkers (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Test bewerben, aber meine Prioritäten etwas anders setzen. Für meinen HTPC auf Bais des *Silverstone LC16-B* möchte ich herausfinden, ob der Phenom II ein geigneter Prozessor ist. Wichtig sind zwar auch die Leistungen in Spielen und Grafikprogrammen, aber vor allem sollen die Eigenschaften beim Undervolten geprüft werden und die Lautstärke bei HDTV über DVB-S. Bisher habe ich einen Athlon X2 5000+ BE, der dynmaischen zwischen 1 und 3 Ghz taktet. Ich möchte wissen, ob für den Phenom II und das Board Programme wie CrystalCPUID und Speedfan gebraucht werden oder ob man die gleichen Ergebnisse auch mit BIOS-Mitteln erreichen kann. Fotos vom Aufbau meinen HTPC kann ich liefern.
Als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine Radeon 3870 Ultimate, die dank Notebookbrenner prima im Gehäuse untergekommen ist.

Herzliche Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Raven (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester des Phenom II X4 940 BE samt dem dazugehörigen Asus M3A78-T  Mainboard bewerben.

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *
Bin ich .

*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben *
Ich bin zwar kein Extrem Übertakter, aber ausreichende Kenntnisse sind vorhanden.

*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *
Daran sollte es nicht scheitern 

* - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *
Kein Problem.

*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben*
Wird gemacht.

*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *
Wer würde das denn machen? 

*- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester *


----------



## bschicht86 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich als Tester bewerben...

Meine ersten Computer-Erfahrungen machte ich, als mein Bruder für mich eine 386er 33MHz übrig hatte, das ist aber schon 10 Jahre her.

Meine ersten OC-Erfahrungen machte ich mit einem Athlon 2600+ XP-M auf einem A7N8X-E @2600MHz. Da das Bios in dieser Hinsicht auch immer besser wurde, folgten dann auch ein A8N mit einem Athlon64 3000+ @2700MHz.
Heute sind es 3x A8R32-MPV mit 
1x Athlon64 X2 3800+ @2600MHz, 1,6V, 260MHz RAM-Takt (OCZ DDR600)
1x Athlon64 X2 4200+ @2400MHz, 1,4V 
1x Athlon64 X2 4800+ @2860MHz, 1,6V, 2x 2900XTX, +100MHz GPU, +150MHz RAM
alle CPU`s mit Thermaltake`s Sonic Tower gekühlt.

Dazugekommen ist jetzt ein M3A32-MPV mit einem Phenom 940BE, WaKü, 4GB Corsair Dominator CM2X1024-6400C4D, 2x 4870X2 von Sapphire, 2x Maxtor 1TB Raid0, 1000W-Netzteil von Thermaltake.
Man könnte hier z.b. einen Vergleich SB600 zu SB750 starten.

Ausserdem der Vergleich zu anderen:
3 Bekannte freuen sich bereits auf einen Vergleich und haben folgende Sys:

Phenom 9850, Asus M3A32-MPV, 2x 3870X2 (Club3D), Luftgekühlt
Core i7 920 @3700MHz, Asus P6T-Deluxe, 2x 4870X2 (Sapphire),Luftgek.
QX6800, Asus P5E WS-Prof., 2x 4870X2 (MSI-OC),Luftgek.

Als OS kommt auf jeden Fall WinXP x86 zum Einsatz, wenn die Zeit reicht, villeicht auch noch WinVista x64.


----------



## f3rr1s (31. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte großes Interesse daran. 
Da ich sowieso in Planung habe mir einen Phenom2 zu kaufen. 

Da würde ich gerne testen ob man mit einem  780a Chip (Asus Crosshair II Formula)  oder 790GX mit ACC bzw. ohne  besser übertakten kann. 

Was maximal Raus zu holen ist für Benches und was Prime stable für Werte zu erreichen sind. Genauso interessiert mich ob es FPS/Benchpunkte unterschiede gibt zwischen denn beiden Boards.

Auch würde ich gerne Testen ob mein Phenom 9950 mit 3-3,2 ghz mithalten kann.

Kühlen würde ich das ganze mit meiner Wakü bestehend aus einer Laing 360Radi und einem Ek Supreme.

Ramtest würde ich auch machen da würde ich meine 1066 Aeneon Xtune gegen meine OCZ Reaper 1066 antreten lassen und ein 800 Pärchen von Crosair.
Hier wäre besonders interessant wie viel mit 1066Mhz raus zu holen ist im Gegensatz zu 800Mhz. 

Meine Restliche Hardware besteht aus:
Phenom 9950 @3ghz-3,2ghz
Asus Crosshair 2 Formula
Aeneon Xtune 1066 (1.8v) / OCZ Reaper 1066 (2.1v)
GeForce GTX280 (übertaktet und undervolted)

650w Corsair NT
Thermaltak Armor 
2x 120mm 1x92mm +3 120mm Lonys am Radi alles an einer Zalman Lüftersteuerung.

Für Fotos habe ich eine Canon Ixus 870IS mit 10Megapixel 

Würde mich freuen ganz viele Fotos & Benches machen zu können.
Desweiteren denn beiden Pehnoms Feuer unter dem Hintern zu machen 
und evtl ein paar Punkte fürs HWbot Team zu sammeln.

mfg f3rr1s


----------



## STSLeon (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des AMD Phenom II und des Asus M3A78-T. 
Durch meine langjährigen Erfahrungen mit AMD hab ich natürlich auch einige Erfahrungen mit diesen CPUs sammeln können, auch im Overclockingbereich. Auch das Asus M3A78-T ist ein guter Bekannter von mir, da ich dieses Board schon bei Freunden eingebaut habe und es daher sehr gut kenne. Ich könnte mit dem Phenom verschiedene Grafikkarten testen, wie gerade die HD 4870, sowie die 4870 X2 und etwas mehr in die Richtung Mainstream die HD 3870. Als Benchtsysteme könnte ich Win Vista 64 Bit Business Edition anbieten, Win XP 32 Bit Professional und auch die Beta des neuen Win7 befindet sich bei mir auf der Festplatte. Verschiedene Spielebenches zu erstellen ist auch kein Problem, da ich sämtliche Spiele die zum Benchen verwendet werden in meinem Besitz habe.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe ist kein Problem und digitale Fotos werden mit einer Sony DSC-H9 gemacht, die ihre Stärke besonders im Makrobereich hat. Die Ergebnisse werde ich nicht in anderen Foren veröffentlichen, da PCGHe mein One and Only Hardwareforum ist. 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich an diesem Test teilnehmen dürfte. 

Viele Grüße

STSLeon


----------



## Medina (31. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben.
Die Anfoderungen sollte ich alle erfüllt haben  .

Meine ersten OC-Erfahrungen machte ich damals mit einem Athlon XP 2800+ den ich auf einem Nforce2 Board A7N8X-X von 2GHZ auf 2,2GHZ übertaktete. Für die Zeit war das schon ganz schön was^^.

Der Wechsel zu einem Intel-Gespann in Form von E8400 und einem P35-DS3 vor einem Jahr machte die OC-Scene noch interessanter aufgrund des gewaltigen Potetials beider Komponenten. So gelang es mir ohne wietere Probleme den Przessor auf 4,5 GHZ zu übertakten. Humanerweise läuft er jedoch bei 3,9 24/7...bin ja kein Unmensch.

Besonders interessant fände ich die Testergebnisse in GTA4 im Vergleich zu meinem Jetzigen System, da ich das nur bei mittleren Einstellungen bei ca 30-40 FPS zokken konnte, was den Spielspass jedoch keineswegs drückte.
Mehr Details geniesen zu können wäre jedoch auch nicht schlecht.

Es wäre eine Freude für mich diesen Lesertest verfassen zu dürfen und wieder Erfahrungen im Bereich AMD-OC zu sammeln, da der Phenom 2 mal wieder ein Prozessor ist der mit Intel mithalten kann...glücklicherweise.

Meine Komponenten sehen wie folgt aus:
C2D E8400 @ Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme
Ga-P35-DS3
2 GB Adata Vitesta Extreme 1066 DDR2
Geforce 8800 GTS G92 @ Accelero
BeQuiet Dark Power 430 Watt
und halt noch der Rest wie Laufwerke/HDDs/Gehäuse

Ich hoffe dieses mal einer der auserwählten zu sein, in dem Sinne:
Grüße an die Redaktion...Medina


----------



## xQlusive (31. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Liebe Computec Redaktion, hiermit möchte ich mir gerne (mal wieder) zu einem Lesertest bewerben. 

Ich konnte in letzter Zeit einige Overclocking Erfahrung mit meinem Intel e4500 sammeln, der leider nur bis 3,6GHz sich takten lies. Mein Arbeitsrechner verfügt schon heute über ein AMD 4450e, denn ich undervoltet/taktet habe. Das biostar µATX mainboard ist angeblich Phenom 2 ready, daher wäre es interessant zu testen, ob der auch wirklich läuft. Beziehungsweise sogar eine Übertaktung möglich wäre.

Zu meiner Person:

Ich bin jetzt 19 Jahre alt, besuche die IGS Mühlenberg in der 13.Jahrgangsstufe (ja es läuft aufs Abi zu  ). Meine Leistungskurse sind Physik, Mathematik und Deutsch. Ich denke, dass ich für diesen Test geeignet bin, da ich schon zahlreiche Erfahrung mit Hardware sammeln konnte bei Praktikern in lokalen EDV Betrieben und ähnlichem. Des Weiteren verfüge ich über diverse Hardware (verschiedene Ramkombinationen, Grafikkarten und Netzteile), die es mir ermöglichen würde Vergleichstests zu erstellen.

Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit 

Schöne grüße aus dem kalten Niedersachsen
                                                                 xQlusive


----------



## -ede- (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den PCGH-Lesertest bewerben. 
Ich kenne mich in der Computerwelt gut aus, besitze derzeit einen Athlon64 X2 5000+ Black Edition und habe deshalb die eine oder andere Erfahrung im OCen sammeln können . Ich benutze derzeit ein AM2-Mainboard mit Onboard-Grafik(690G) und möchte mir schon seit längerem ein Board mit nem 790GX Chipsatz holen. 
Aufgrund meiner Freude zur Technik, würde es mich riesig freuen, den Test für Sie machen zu können.
MfG


----------



## Lee (31. Januar 2009)

Liebe Redaktion,

nach langer Überlegung, ob ich mich nun bewerben soll und was ich in meinen Lesertest hineinschreiben werde, habe ich mich nun entschieden.

Euren Teilnahmebedingungen stimme ich 100%ig zu. Hierzu muss ich nichts weiteres mehr sagen, oder?

Ein wenig über mich selbst:

Als begeisterter AMD Übertakter war ich natürlich sehr gespannt was der Phenom II in dieser Hinsicht an Qualitäten mit sich bringt. Nun, da ich über sein Potenzial bescheit weis, spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, mir einen 920er zu kaufen, was allerdings durch die klaffende Leere in meinem Geldbeutel verhindert wird.

Nun, ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich in der Hinsicht AMD´s zu übertakten nicht unbewandert bin und schon einige Erfolge erzielt habe. 
Demnach werde ich in meinem Lesertest dem Teil des Overclockings sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken und den Deneb nicht nur über den Multiplikator übertaken, sofern das Asus M3A78-T das zulässt. Dabei kann ich sowohl das Mainboard, als auch die Prozessoren gut prüfen.
Weil ich momentan auch noch einen Phenom I besitze, kann ich beide in vielerlei Hinsicht direkt vergleichen.

Für Benchmarks werde ich Synthetische Benches und Crysis, Assassins Creed und COD4 als Spiele, welche ich mir für den Lesertest leihen werde, nutzen. 

Bilder sind kein Problem. Ich habe die passende Ausrüstung und das Können.
Um noch kurz etwas zu meinem System zu sagen, ich besitze momentan folgende Hardware:

AMD Phenom 9550
Asus M3A78 Pro
Radeon HD4870 512
4 Gigabyte GSkill DDR2 1000
Für ausreichen Strom ist gesorgt.

Das ganze wird entweder unter Windows 7 64 und/oder Windows XP 32 getestet.

Aber nun genug der Rede. Ich denke es ist alles gesagt.
Sollte ich auserwählt werden, werde ich meine ganze Aufmerksamtkeit dem Test widmen und mich still über den ersten "Gewinn" in meinem Leben freuen.

Gruß, Lee


----------



## Falcony6886 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team!

_*Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des neuen AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition zusammen mit dem Asus M3A78-T Mainboard bewerben!

*_Ich bin 22 Jahre alt und studiere zur Zeit Grundschullehramt in den Fächern Mathematik und Englisch! Ich habe mich gegen ein IT-Studium entschieden, da mir dieses zu sehr auf Theorie und Programmierung fixiert war. Mein Wunsch war es jedoch immer, hautnah an der Hardware zu basteln und zu experimentieren, so dass ich mich jetzt auf ein Selbststudium an meinen Rechnern und den Computern meiner Freunde und Bekannten beschränke. Erfahrung im Umgang mit Computern habe ich seit 1999, ab 2001 wurde dann nur noch selbstgebaut und vom Slot 1 bis zum Sockel 775 alles auseinander gepflückt und wieder zusammengesetzt!

Eure Teilnahmebedingungen werden von mir vollständig akzeptiert und erfüllt, auch die OC-Erfahrung ist vorhanden (Athlon XP2500+ @ 3200+, C2D E6600@3,0Ghz), eine ordentliche Schreibe stellt ebenfalls kein Problem dar! In meinem Review zum Thema Zotac-Grafikkarten habe ich erste Erfahrungen gemacht und vor allem den Spaß am Testen von Hardwarekomponenten entdeckt! Fotos sind ebenfalls im Bereich des Möglichen, wie Ihr an meinem Review sehen könnt!

_*Nun möchte ich Euch ein paar Gründe nennen, warum Ihr eines der drei Testpakete an mich vergeben solltet:*_

- Meine GTX280 langweilt sich gerade an der Seite des Intel C2Q Q6600 und würde mit dem Phenom II X4 940 BE sicher ein nettes Ehepaar abgeben!
- Ich möchte beweisen, das _*Rot*_ und _*Grün*_ im Spiele-PC eine perfekt funktionierende Koalition abgeben!
- Mein Arbeitsspeicher (OCZ DDR2 1066Mhz CL5) wartet darauf, endlich mit dem richtigen Takt angetrieben zu werden, da mein MSI Nforce750i-SLI Board leider nur 800Mhz stabil zulässt!
- Der Phenom dürfte sich mit drei verschiedenen Grafikkarten (ATI X1900XTX, Zotac 8800GT Amp!, Zotac GTX280) und drei verschiedenen Speicherkits (4GB G.Skill DDR2-800 CL5, 4GB OCZ DDR2-800 CL4, 8GB OCZ DDR2-1066 CL5) austoben!
- Mein Zalman CNPS9700LED ist ganz wild darauf, aus dem Phenom II X4 940 einen Eisklotz zu machen oder beim Übertakten an seine Grenzen zu gehen!
- Ein Gehäuse für einen in diesem Jahr geplanten Lan-Rechner wartet darauf, endlich vom Staub befreit und mit Inhalt gefüllt zu werden!
- Mein neuer PC-Arbeitsplatz in meiner Wohnung schreit förmlich danach, mit Bastelarbeiten am Rechner eingeweiht zu werden!
- Die bald anstehenden Semesterferien sind perfekt, um einen ausführlichen Test des Phenom II X4 940 BE und des Asus M3A78-T zu verfassen!
- Mein Herz blutet, seit ich meinen geliebten AthlonXP 2500+ an meinen Vater abtreten musste und ich warte sehnsüchtig darauf, endlich wieder einen AMD-Prozessor in meinem Rechner arbeiten zu sehen! 
- Wo könnte man schönere Fotos eines AMD-Systems machen, als vor einer *Ferrari-Rot* gestrichenen Wand?!

_*Nun zum Test:

*_Da ich seit Jahren ein leidenschaftlicher PC-Spieler bin, werde ich mein Hauptaugenmerk natürlich auf die Spielebenchmarks legen. Hierbei möchte ich eine möglichst große Palette an Games anbieten. Ich denke dabei natürlich zunächst an die recht aktuellen Kracher, die ich auch in meinem Zotac Review dabei habe, z.B.: Crysis, World in Conflict, Company of Heroes, Supreme Commander, Race Driver Grid, Call of Duty 4, GTA IV, uvm.! Wie Ihr an der Spieleauswahl seht, habe ich eine große Bandbreite zur Verfügung, da ich in der Regel nicht auf ein bestimmtes Genre festgelegt bin!

Neben den Spielebenchmarks werde ich natürlich auch noch synthetische Tests in den Bericht mit einfließen lassen, z.B. Programme wie den 3DMark Vantage oder Cinebench! 

Zudem halte ich auch einen subjektiven Eindruck über das Gesamtsystem für interessant, es würde mich einfach interessieren, ob der AMD Phenom II oder der alte Intel Core 2 Quad unter Windows "runder" läuft. Hierzu stehen mir mit Windows XP Home, Vista Ultimate 32bit, Vista Home Premium 64bit und der Windows 7 Beta 64bit vier Betriebssysteme zum Testen zur Verfügung!

Auch Temperaturdiagramme und Übertaktungsversuche würde mein Test enthalten. Beim Übertakten möchte ich den Blick vor allem auf die Alltagstauglichkeit legen: Wie viel mehr Takt verträgt der Phenom II bei gleichzeitig noch erträglicher und gesunder Kernspannung? Zudem möchte ich auf drei verschiedene Arten an das Übertakten herangehen: 

_1.Übertakten nur per Multiplikator!
2.Übertakten nur per Erhöhung des Front-Side-Bus!
3.Übertakten mit Erhöhung des Front-Side-Bus und ändern des Multiplikators!_

Hier interessiert mich besonders, wie viel FSB-Takt das Asus M3A78-T erreicht und ob es allgemein eine gute Basis für Übertaktungsversuche darstellt! Zusätzlich bietet das Asus Board viele andere Testbaustellen: Wie flott arbeitet die Onboardgrafik, kann man mit ihr aktuelle Spiele zocken oder reicht es nur für Pacman? Schafft das Asus Board die vollen 1066Mhz Speichertakt meines OCZ-Rams, kann es noch mehr oder gibt es vielleicht sogar Inkompatibilitäten zu einigen Speicherchips? Diese und weitere Fragen würde ich Euch und der Community gerne beantworten!

Natürlich darf sich die Community im Fall der Fälle auch über ein ausführliches und mit vielen Bildern verfeinertes Aufrüsttagebuch freuen, denn der Phenom II X4 940 würde definitiv meinen Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 ersetzen. Hierbei würde ich dann noch auf eventuelle Schwierigkeiten oder Probleme mit dem Boardlayout eingehen und Tipps zum Ein- oder Umbau geben!

Selbstverständlich dürft Ihr auch mit den entsprechenden Diagrammen rechnen, wie Ihr an meinem Review sehen könnt!

_*Ich würde den Phenom II X4 und das Asus M3A78-T auch gerade wegen dem Bericht so gerne testen, denn mit einem ausführlichen Testbericht könnte ich den Usern der Community und der PCGH-Redaktion ein Dankeschön meinerseits für Ihren Einsatz rund um die Welt der Computer zurückgeben und meine Freude am Schreiben mit einfließen lassen! *_

Ich hoffe, Euch mit den von mir genannten Gründen überzeugt zu haben und würde mich über ein Testpaket riesig freuen! Solltet Ihr mich auswählen, dürft Ihr als Dankeschön mit einem ausführlichen Test rechnen, der alle wichtigen Punkte beinhaltet!

Nur das möchte ich noch loswerden:

_*Amaze Me, AMD Me!!!*_

Euer Matthias


----------



## TheRealBecks (31. Januar 2009)

Wow, geile Aktion!  Da ich noch immer krampfhaft auf einen Phenom II (AM3) samt DDR3 und HD4870 (1GB) spare, kann ich mich ja mal hier bewerben 

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin seit Oktober 08 dualer Student bei der Firma T-Systems in Berlin. Meine Studienrichtung nennt sich Telekommunikationsinformatik; das Gebiet Technik spielt hier also eine wesentliche Rolle. Viel wichtiger ist jedoch, dass ich seit Weihnachten 2000 an PCs herumschraube. Seit fast 5 Jahren besitze ich noch immer mein Sockel A System mit Athlon XP-M 2800+, der mit Luftkühlung auf angenehmen 2,4 GHz läuft - alles andere wäre leider fern ab von humanen Temperaturen  Generell übertakte ich seit Mitte 2003, als ich das erste Mal eine PC Games Hardware gekauft habe.
Mainboards, Speicher, CPUs oder Grafikkarten habe ich leider keine, außer eben meinem momentanem System - als Vergleichswert aber absolut super geeignet, da der Unterschied sichtbar ausfallen wird... Nichts desto trotz würde ich binnen 2 Tagen 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine HD 4870 (1GB) zur Hand haben; das Geld ist dafür bereits vorhanden 

Artikel habe ich bisher keine im Themengebiet Technik veröffentlich, jedoch schreibe ich gerade einen für mein Studienbegleitprogramm über SSDs. Den wollte ich generell auf eurer Seite als Diskussionsstoff eintragen. Vielleicht überzeugt er euch von meinem Engagement - denn nicht die vorhandene Hardware macht den Tester aus, sondern seine Aufopferung! 

Freundliche Grüße,
Martin Beckert

Edit: Artikel wurde eingestellt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...oher-preis-und-wenig-leistung.html#post531112


----------



## lalaker (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den ausgeschriebenen Lesertest bewerben.

Zur Zeit besitze ich zwei PC-Systeme, eines auf Intel Basis und eines mit einer AMD CPU.
Während mein Intel-PC hauptsächlich zum Gamen verwendet wird, mache ich mit dem AMD-System so gut wie alles andere, vor allem Surfen, Filme schauen und Musik hören.

Hier mal eine kurze Auflistung meiner System-Komponenten:

Intel-Sys
E8300@4Ghz (8x500)
Gigabyte P35DS4 Rev 2.0 (FSB 500)
2x2 GB OCZ DDR2-1000
Scythe Ninja
WD Black Caviar 640 GB
Ati 4870 mit AC Twin Turbo (plus selbst montiertem 12 cm Lüfter)
Tagan Pipe Rock 500 Netzteil


AMD-Sys
AMD 3800x2
Asus M3A78-EM (also schon für Phenom II geeignet, Mainboard bräuchte ich zum Testen nicht).
2x1 GB DDR 667 Elpida
Stock Kühler
Samsung F1 750 GB
Enermax Liberty 400

Screenshots zu den Systemen kann ich gerne auf Anfrage anbieten.

Ich würde vor allem gerne testen, wie sich der Phenom gegen meinen E8300 schlägt, natürlich vor allem beim Spielen. Dazu würde er Phenom natürlich mit dem OCZ-RAM und der Ati 4870 kombiniert werden, um einen fairen Vergleich zu ermöglichen.
Mein Asus Mainboard ist bereits kompatibel zu den Phenom II Prozessoren. Ich kann daher auch einen Vergleich zwischen den Chipsätzen 780G und 790GX anbieten.

Mit Overclocking beschäftige ich mich seit meinem Intel P166MMX, der damals noch mit offenem Multi angeboten wurde. Was zur Folge hatte, dass die CPU bei mir mit satten 200 Mhz lief 

Die Bilder zum Test würden mit einer Canon Ixus geschossen werden.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, zu den "Auserwählten" zu gehören.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kurt Landauer


----------



## MaN!aC (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Redaktion,

  hiermit möchte ich mich gerne zum Lesertest bewerben.

*Teilnahmebedingungen:* 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
Ich Übertakte schon seit Jahren AMD Prozessoren bis an die Grenzen der Luftkühlung und habe durchaus genügend Erfahrung.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und besuche die 12. Klasse eines Technischen Berufskollegs, deswegen sollte meine Schreibe mehr als ausreichend sein. Sonst hätte mein Lehrer mir meine Versuchsprotokolle bestimmt schon längst um die Ohren gehauen.

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Meine Kamera ist zwar schon älter, aber meine Bilder sind trotzdem erste Sahne, sonst hätte ich doch nicht die 3870 gewonnen. 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
Ein Muss? Es wäre mir eine Ehre einen ausführlichen Bericht der Community vorzusetzen.

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
Noch ein Grund mehr sich anzustrengen und den Bericht sowie die Ergebnisse entsprechend „abzuliefern“.

Die restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich somit auch und habe sehr großes Interesse daran der Community einen ausführlichen Lesertest zu präsentieren. Ich wünschte ich könnte Referenzen nennen oder einen Lesertest, aber dadurch das ich „nur“ Schüler bin, ist es nicht immer so einfach an die neuste Hardware zu kommen. Meine Begründung ist einfach das es mich im Finger juckt einen Phenom II auf Herz und Nieren zu testen.

Als Hardwarevergleich bzw. Komponenten würde ich meinen PC aus der Signatur mit dem X2, die alte Spider-Plattform bestehend aus Phenom I 9950 und einer 3870 gegen die neue Dragon-Plattform antreten lassen. Um das Maximum aus allen Plattformen rauszuholen und eine gute Vergleichsbasis zu bieten, werden mehrere aktuelle Karten von Nvidia und ATI/AMD zum Zuge kommen. Als Konkurrenz kommt auch noch ein relativ aktuelles Intel System dran. Die Spiele Tauglichkeit der internen Grafikeinheit kommt natürlich auch nicht zu kurz. Vorallem möchte ich wissen wie sich der neue Phenom im Alltag schägt, Stromverbrauch und auch teilweise normale Anwendungen. Ein Performancevergleich zwischen Windows 7, Vista und XP wäre ebenso interessant. Soviel zu meinen ersten Gedanken wie ich testen würde.

  Zu meiner Person:
Ich interessiere mich schon seit Jahren für neue Technik und habe Zugang zu diversen AMD und Intel System durch meine Familie. Deswegen ist über- und Untertakten kein Fremdwort für mich. Dadurch das ich viel Erfahrung besitze und eine Ausbildung im IT-Bereich (ITA) mache, ist das doch schon einmal ein positives Kriterium für mich.

  Ich hoffe ich konnte zumindest ein wenig überzeugen 

  Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen wenn ich  einer von den 3 Auserwählten sein dürfte.

  MfG

  MaN!aC


----------



## nobbi77 (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch am Lesertest Teilnehmen!
Warum? Ich habe selber 4 Vergleichssysteme. 1X Phenom X4 9850 BE@ 3GHz, MSI K9A2 Platinum V2 mit ATI HD 3870 Triple CF, Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700@3,3 GHz, XFX 680SLI Board, 2 8800GT SLI, Abit AW9D.Max mit Q6600@2,9 GHz, ATI HD 4850
Alle drei Systeme laufen mit Vista: Ultimate 64, Home Premium 64 und Home Premium 32 und haben Raid-0-Festplatten-Kombos.
Mein letztes System ist ein Wassergekühlter Q 6600@3,0 auf Asus P5QL-CM und einer EVGA 9800 GX2. 
Weiterhin kann ich mit den Auflösungen bis 1920X1080 messen, habe verschieden Speicherkombis anzubieten in Größen von 2 und 4 GB und Geschwindigkeiten bis DDR2 1066, Serienmäßig und overclocked.
Ausreichende Spiele und synthetische Benchmarks sind auch vorhanden.

Ich bastle sehr gerne herum und kann Crossfire-Konfigurationen, Raid, single Grakas, Verschiedene Gehäuse mit vielen (9) bis wenigen Zusatzlüftern einsetzen, habe Netzteile von 350 bis 750 Watt, NoName und Marke, im Angebot und verschiedene CPU-Kühler mit Luft- und Wasserkühlung, vom Boxed bis EKL Alpenföhn BE und noch verschiedene Thermaltake-Lüfter

Was vergessen? Gehen wir mal durch:

Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein  Check!
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben Check!
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Check!
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Check! Nikon D 40
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben Check! Kein Problem. Habe Erfahrungen mit wiss. Arbeiten und Universitären Hausarbeiten
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht Sehr schön 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen Nett
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen Logisch
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen Check!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester Freu!

Müsste also passen.
Ich hoffe auf eine für mich positive Antwort 

Nobbi77


----------



## wisky616 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mich auch um den Lesertest Ph II und M3A78-T bewerben.
Meine Begründnung:

-Seit den ersten Athlonzeiten bin ich ein AMD-user. 
-Ich habe seit 10 Jahren nie mehr einen Fertigpc gekauft. Ich stelle meine Pc's immer selber zusammen und interessiere mich für Hardware allgemein.
-Da mein jetziger Pc schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, bin ich seit Wochen am überlegen, wie ich mir ein neues System aufbaue. 
-Der Ph II x4 BE ist genau meine Ziel-CPU. 
-Asus ist meine Haus-Mainboardmarke. 
-An Speichermodulen besitze ich in erster Linie Corsair DDR I Riegel (2GB). Da müsste ich dann aufrüsten, was auch geplant und kein Problem ist. 
-Auch bei der Grafikkarte (zur Zeit noch AGP) liebäugle ich mit einer 4870 1GB. 
-Digitale Foto's sind auch kein Problem.
- Oc-Erfahrung ist vorhanden (nicht riesig, aber so für den Hausgebrauch)
-Wäre mein erster Lesertest
Würde mich sehr freuen 
Vielen Dank
Grüsse an alle und viel Glück


----------



## Overclocker91 (1. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest über den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition.

Ich habe bereits seit meinen 13. Lebensjahr Erfahrungen mit dem PC gesammelt. Da ich selber nicht viel Geld habe, takte ich meinen PC hoch um dadurch bessere Leistung zu erziehlen und somit Geld zu sparen. Meine PC Komponenten sind: MSI K9A2-CF, AMD X2 4800+ 65nm, HD3850 256MB, 2GB OCZ Special Ops 800. Der Prozessor läuft bereits stabil auf 3.3Ghz und der Speicher auf 900Mhz. Die Grafikkarte läuft auf 3870 Nivo. Der GPU Takt beträgt 830Mhz und der Speichertakt 1035Mhz. Mit diesen System erhalte ich 10.000 Punkte im 3D Mark. Durch dieses und meinen früheren Systemen habe ich schon einige Erfahrung im Overclocking erreicht und es sollte somit kein Problem für mich sein, auch einen Phenom zu übertakten und ihn auf Niren zu testen. Die Kühlung steht auch bereit. Als CPU Kühler dient ein Scythe Ninja 2. Das Board, der Speicher und die CPU werden zusätzlich mit 2 Gehäuselüftern kühl gehalten. Mein 550Watt Artic Cooling sollte mit der Hardware kein Problem bereiten.

Spiele und Benchmarks wie GTA IV, Crysis, Dead Space, Fallout 3, Call of Duty 5, 3D Mark 06, 3D Mark Vantage und weitere stehen zur Verfügung.
Somit sollte das testen der übertakteten Hardware kein problem darstellen. Ein Vergleich gegen anderen CPUs ist damit möglich.

Ich besitze eine ordendliche digitale Kamera und somit ist es möglich, Bilder zu machen und diese nachträglich zu bearbeiten.

Meine Ausdrucksweise und mein Schreiben ist in Tests besonders gut. Ich habe ein eigenes Forum und habe somit schon einige Erfahrungen im gerechten Sachverhalt. Die Rechtschreibung sollte auch kein Problem darstellen. Ich freue mich einen ausführlichen Test über die Hardware zu schreiben und werde mein bestmöglichstes dafür tun.

Über eine possitive Antwort würde ich mich freuen.

Mit freundlichen Gruß John


----------



## |seluso| (1. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

mein Interesse besteht darin ein Lesertest über den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition auf www.pcghx.de zu verfassen. Angemeldet im Forum bin ich, wie man sieht auch schon etwas länger, zugegebenermaßen bin ich aber nicht sonderlich aktiv. Momentan besteht mein System, was zum Vergleich dienen würde, aus folgenden Komponenten:


Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.0
2GB OCZ DDR2 PC2 6400
nVidia GeForce 8800GTX / ATI HD3450
Scythe Mugen
Um einen Vergleich zu Seiten eines AMD 2-Kerners aufzustellen, kann ich einen


AMD Athlon64 X2 5200+
 vorweisen, welcher Problemlos die 3 GHz Grenze erreichte. Womit wir schon gleich beim Thema overclocking angelangt wäre. Wie oben beschrieben erreicht die AMD Vergleichs-CPU ohne jegliche Probleme die 3GHz Grenze, hätte ich zum damaligen Zeitpunkt auf ein vernünftiges Board zurückgreifen können, hätte man noch einiges erreichen können.
Mein Umstieg auf Intel erfolge dieses Jahr, glücklicherweise erwischte ich einen guten E8200. Diese lasst sich unter Luftkühlung meines Scythe Mugen auf ein sehr hohes Niveau übertakten, für den Normalbetrieb genügt mir aber vorerst die Standarteinstellungen. 

Fotos würde ich mit einer Canon Ixus 60 schießen, welche ich ebenfalls am PC nach bearbeiten würden, so mangelt es in diesem Aspekt ebenfalls nicht an Möglichkeiten. 

Vergleichswerte würde ich in Spielen, an denen es nicht mangelt sowie den üblichen Benchmarks aufführen, darunter zählen unter anderem neuer Titel wie Call of Duty 5 und den bereits angesprochenen gängen Benchmark-Programmen, wie zum Beispiel 3D Mark 06 oder auch SuperPI. Ein Vergleich stelle ich mir mit der oben aufgeführten Hardware sowie übertakteten und unübertakteten Ergebnissen vor. 

Ich denke das kleinste Problem besteht darin ein ordentliches Schreiben vorweisen zu können. Ich besuche die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums und ich denke mich 16. Jahren kann ich eine durchaus passable Schreibweise vorweisen. Ebenfalls kommt mir Erfahrung im News schreiben für andere Websites zu Gute. 

Ich wünsche allen anderen Bewerber viel Glück und würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen, 

viele Grüße.


----------



## der_flamur (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich für diesen Lesetest.
Die Anforderungen die ich einhalten kann sind hier:

Ich bin PCGH Mitglied, habe Erfahrung speziell mit AMD CPUs und OC, ordentlich kann ich auch schreiben, eine Digitalkamera hab ich auch, Zeit für einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test hab ich auch (ich benutze für einen Referenzvergleich einmal ein AMD Athlon X2 4800+ System und wahrscheinlich ein AMD Phenom X4 BE9950),
verkaufen werde ich die Teile nicht, weil es dann mein neuer Rechner wird.

In allen 3 Systemen wird dann auf Basis 3GB Take-MS bzw. 4GB OCZ-RAM (jeweils PC800), eine GeForce 9800GT (Referenz und OC), ASUS M2N-SLI/* ASUS M3A78-T*  und Windows Vista 32Bit/ Windows 7 64Bit

Ich würde mich bedanken, wenn ich diesen Test machen darf.

MfG aus Uelzen,

FM100


----------



## Hannibal1980 (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal für den Test

Ich würde gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen.
Um die Leistungs unterschiede genau zutesten.
Ich habe selbst einen AMD Phenom 9850Be@ 3Ghz mit 4Gb 1066er Crucial Ballistix Tracer (Lichtorgel) auf einem Asus M3A32 MPV Del. und auch meine 4850 Grak würde sich sehr über ein Mainbord Wechsel freuen ...
Ich habe schon öfters Mainbords Cpu´s Ram´s gewechselt und diese auch über oder untertaktet. 
An meiner Leitung ( Kabel Deutschland 30.000er DSL ) hängt auch noch ein Cs:s Server mit Ts2 der auch auf einem AMD 4200+ 65nm G2 Stepping unter Voltage arbeitet und dadurch nur noch 40 Watt im Leerlauf braucht und unter Last max 70 Watt.
Mit Standard Voltage schafft die Cpu aber mal locker 2,7Ghz auf dem Billigmainbord mit 740g Chipsatz.
Wir haben noch einen AMD Opteron180 auf einem Abit Av8 den meine Freundin schön pflegt  bei ihr muss er nicht mehr die Leistung bringen wie bei mir. Für den Notfall steht mir aber noch mein AMD 3700+ @3,1Ghz auf einem Asus A8V del. zur Seite der auch nicht ohne ist und noch bis zum 27 Dez. im Betrieb als Cs:s Server war.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 
Jens.G


----------



## edinho11 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Pcgh Team,
ich würde mich gerne für diesen Lesertest bewerben. Gut, da kann ja erstmal jeder kommen, also hier ein paar Gründe:

Die Bedingungen werden bei mir alle erfüllt:
- PCGH-Mitglied bin ich.
- Overclocking ist für mich kein Fremdwort, Erfahrung konnte ich damit schon sammeln.
- Der deutschen Sprache bin ich auch mächtig, zumindest wenn ihr das hier alles lesen könnt. 
- Für Fotos habe ich eine Digitalkamera.
- Ein Aufrüstbericht nebst Test zu schreiben ist kein Problem, testen müsste ich beim normalen Kauf ja sowieso.

Warum gerade ich den Test machen will:
- Die CPU könnte ich gut gebrauchen um meinen AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ Sockel 939 zu ersetzen. Außerdem kann man so gute Vergleichs-Tests starten.
- Mit der 8800GTS kann ich auch aktuelle Spiele vernünftig testen[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
- Als Speicher kann ich G-Skill PC8000/1000,CL 5 anbieten, anderen Speicher kann ich über einen Bekannten kurzfristig beschaffen (wenn gewünscht)
[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich diesen Test machen dürfte.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Mit freundlichen Grüßen


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Hatebreeder91 (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ich behaupte mal, dass ich diese Vorgaben erfülle.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht
Ich würde mich freuen, einen Bericht schreiben zu dürfen, der, wenn auch zusammengefasst, veröffentlicht wird.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Das ist eigentlich ja selbstverständlich, hätte ich auch nicht vor, da ich die Komponenten selbst behalten möchte.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester
Das gefällt mir. 

Also erst mal zu mir, ich bin Schüler, 17, gehe in die 11. Klasse. Ich interessiere mich für Computer, seit ich vor 4 Jahren meinen ersten Computer zusammengebaut habe. Habe seitdem mehrfach, für Familie, Freunde und Bekannte bzw. mich selbst, Computer um- und zusammengebaut, darunter ein HTPC, mehrere Gehäuse-Tauschs, und einige Midi-Rechner.
Mein aktuelles System:
MSI K9N Diamond
Athlon 64 FX-62@2x3GHz (habe leider scheinbar ein schlechtes Modell erwischt, selbst trotz VCore Erhöhung war kein höherer Takt stabil möglich)
Xigmatek HDT-S964
2x1GB DDR2-800 Kingston Value RAM CL5
2 Samsung Platten, 160 und 250 GByte
XFX Geforce 8800 GTS G80 320MB
Creative X-Fi Extreme Music
Thermaltake Toughpower 650W
Sharkoon Rebel9 Value

Als Betriebssysteme kommen bei mir Windows Vista Home Premium und Windows XP (auf Wunsch auch (K)ubuntu) zum Einsatz.

Würde mich sehr freuen, das Mainboard und die CPU testen zu dürfen, da ich mich sehr für Journalistik im Bereich Hardware interessiere, und dies eine Erfahrung bzw. Referenz wäre, die mir bei der Entscheidung für meinem Berufsweg behilflich sein könnte.

Ich habe mehrere digitale Kameras zur Verfügung, die für die benötigte Qualität deutlich ausreichen.

Was ich mit den Komponenten vorhabe:
  -meine alten Sachen austauschen
  -Einstellmöglichkeiten testen
  -Übertaktbarkeit meiner alten CPU auf dem neuen Board testen (leider gibt es, Schweinerei, für mein Board keine Bios Updates, sodass ich die neue CPU nicht auf dem alten Board testen kann)
  -auf Standardtakt die Leistungssteigerung des Phenom II zu meinem FX-62 @3GHz testen
  -Testen, welche Taktraten rauszukitzelbar sind (Ich montiere noch einen Föhn Lüfter, falls nötig) und lasse mit diesen verschiedene Benchmarks und Spiele durchlaufen
  -Stromverbrauch vergleichen (Gesamtsystem, vergleich zwischen den CPUs und Übertaktungsstufen bzw Untertaktungsstufen)
  -weiteres auf Anfrage oder falls mir noch was einfällt
  -weiterhin Spaß mit den Komponenten haben


Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.
Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Gamble (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich würde mich auch gerne als Tester für den Phenom II Test bewerben.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein --> *Bin ich*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben --> *Habe ich* *(bin 32 Jahre jung und mein erster AMD war ein XP 1800+)*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben --> *Hab ich auch (brauche ich beruflich)*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen --> *Kann ich mit:* *Sony ALPHA 2 digitale Spiegelreflex*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben --> *Mache ich doch gerne...*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht --> 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen --> *Ist doch Ehrensache*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen --> *Sonst ist es ja nicht möglich zu testen* 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen --> *OK*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester --> *Cool, wollte mir den Phenom II X4 940 zu meinem Geburtstag leisten*

Mein erster übertakteter Prozessor war der AMD XP1800+, seit dem habe ich eigentlich nur noch AMD´s in meine Rechner verbaut. Mein aktueller Rechner ist ein AMD Athlon 64 3800+, welchen ich auf einem ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe verbaut habe und mit einem Alpenföhn Groß Clockner kühle. Ich verwende 4 GB Kingston HyperX RAM, Vista Home Premium 64 Bit und habe meine CPU auf 2,8 GHz stabil übertaktet.

Ich habe auch schon Test für andere Produkte gemacht (Conceptronic, Grafikkarten, Festplatten) und das übertakten ist einfach ein Hobby von mir. Auch die Systeme meiner Kumpels habe ich übertaktet und bis jetzt noch nie einen Ausfall gehabt (auf Holz klopf). Ich würde mich sehr freune, den neuen AMD testen zu dürfen....

Schöne Grüße aus Vorarlberg/Österreich

Gamble


----------



## skywalker2 (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag, 
hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Praxistest der CPU sowie des Mainboards.

Erfahrung mit OC ist vorhanden.
Eine vernüftige schreibweise ist auch vorhanden, damit ist auch ein ausführlicher Bericht natürlich selbstverständlich. 
Digital Fotos werden mit einer Sony Cybershot Kamera getätigt.
Einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme zu schreiben ist kein Thema.

Ich würde mich wie ein Schneekönig freuen an diesem Leser-Test teilnehmen zu dürfen.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## L0cke (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo, mit diesem Post möchte ich mich für ein Testpaar bestehend aus  der CPU Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und dem Mainboard Asus M3A78-T bewerben.

Nach besten Gewissen kann ich sagen das ich alle von PC Games Hardware gestellten Kriterien erfülle, so bestitze ich eine  Auswahl an DDR2 Speicher, habe langjährige Erfahrungen mit CPPs  sowie Overclocking, bin im Besitz von Software und recht potenter Hardware welche ich der Kombi aus AMD-Asus zur Seite bzw in Form eines anderem Computersystems gegenüber stellen kann.
Wenn es denn ans Overklocking des CPUs geht kann ich den Prozessor mittels Wasserkühlung auf annehmbare Temperaturen halten.
Verschiedene Benchmarks kann und werde ich natürlich auch durchführen und duch die Testphase hindurch alles mit Screenshots und Dokumentationsfotos festhalten.

Die übrigen Teilnahmebedingungen die ich nicht  mit meinen persönlichen Post hier nochmal erwähnt habe erkenne ich natürlich auch an.

mfg L0cke


----------



## hyperionical (2. Februar 2009)

Hiermit berwerbe ich mich auch mal für den Lesertest.

Da ich über ein Intelsystem mit Asus Plattform verfüge kann ich einen direkten Vergelch zwischen den Plattformen aufbauen. Ich verfüge über einen offenen Testaufbau und kann auch mittels Wakü den Prozessor testen. Eine potente Grafikarte steht mit einer weit übertakteten 8800 Ultra auch zu Verfügung, sowie auch GPU- (z.B. Crysis+WH) und CPU-lastige Spiele, bzw. synthetische Benchmarks zum Test. Der Test kannn auf Wunsch auch auf XP (32bit) oder Vista (64bit) stattfinden.
Energiemessungen sind mittels meines Zwischensteckgerätes auch möglich.
Fotos sind mit einer ordentlichen Digitalkamera (Kodak) möglich und ich habe auch schon einige CPUs übertaktet.
Anbei meine HW:

Asus Maximus II Formula
Intel E8500 (höchster Takt 525 Mhz @ 1,8V)
Asus EN 8800 Ultra
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
 Graka und CPU Wassergekühlt (Heatkiller und Mora) sowie genügend Lüfter für Zusatzkühlung.

Würde mich reisig freuen nach dem Athlon 64 vlt. mal einen neuen  guten AMD-Prozzi zu testen.


----------



## marionege (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben, meine lange Erfahrung im Bereich PC - Hardware zählt für mich. Inzwischen bin ich 48 Jahre jung, mein Einstieg als begeisterter Schrauber begann bei den 486zigern...
Ich besitze noch funktionierende Rechner ab der P1/Voodoo Generation aufwärts, mein Spezialgebiet und Hobby sind dabei Grafikarten. 
Auf den Phenom II freue ich mich bereit riesig, da bis zu seinem Erscheinen ernsthaftes Overclocking, ohne großen Aufwand und kalkulierbare Risiken für die Hardware bei AMD nicht möglich war. 
Ist das wirklich so? Der Test wird es zeigen!
Mein Core 2 Duo 6420 läuft im Spielealltag stabil mit 3000 Mhz, das auf einem 965 Board, mit Geforce 8800 GT. Er kann sicher noch mehr, allerdings ist mir eine stabile Funktion über einen langen Zeitraum enorm wichtig. Auf jeden Fall ist er eine Referenz für den PII X4.

Für den Phenom II stehen drei RAM Module unterschiedlicher Hersteller zur Verfügung. Zwei weitere Bords mit 8200 - (ASUS mit 6000+) und 780G -(Gigabyte mit 5200+) Chipsatz freuen sich ebenfalls auf einen Test mit dem Neuen. Diese laufen als Arbeitsrechner und Spielerechner meines Sohnes und sind für den Phenom II zugelassen. Das Bios schreit förmlich nach der Black-Edition. Digibilder mit einer EON 400D sind ebenfalls kein Problem, so nun kann es eigentlich losgehen, 

schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen Potsdam. 

MN


----------



## Klutten (2. Februar 2009)

Moin Daniel,

als Sklave des Forums dürstet es mich unbedingt mal wieder nach neuer Hardware, die nur darauf wartet, bis an die absolute Grenze getestet zu werden. Das ich nicht den unglücklichsten Schreibstil habe, beweise ich von Zeit zu Zeit hier im Forum oder auf der Webseite, somit muss niemand Angst haben, an den Folgen einer Rechtschreib-Grippe zu erkranken. Damit es auch keine Verletzungen an den Augen gibt, bin ich in der Lage, wunderschöne Bilder mit meiner neuen digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera anzufertigen. 

Das Einzige was mir zu meinem Glück fehlt, ist eigentlich nur mal wieder frische Hardware aus dem Hause AMD. Wie meiner Signatur zu entnehmen ist, habe ich bereits einen netten Vergleichsrechner gleichen Herstellers und kann nebenbei noch mit zwei Rechnern aus dem Hause Intel aufwarten. Zum einen wäre da immer noch der MIPS-Black Power mit Q6600 und 2x HD4870X2, zum anderen ein E5200, der sehr gut dazu dient Vergleichswerte in Sachen Stromersparnis zu ermitteln. Als Kühler stehen unter anderem ein Scythe Mugen und ein Thermalright True Copper zur Verfügung. Als Grafikkarte liegt hier noch eine 8800GTS G92, eine 8800GTX XXX und eventuell eine 9800GTX+ auf dem Startplatz.

Bleibt die Hoffnung auf meinen ersten eigenen Quad-Core-PC


----------



## Neozoa (2. Februar 2009)

Hallihallohallöle an das PCGH-Team, möchte auch sehr gerne am Lesertest Teilnehmen.

in Kurzform und keine Lebensgeschichte, in der Kürze liegt halt die Würze oder so ähnlich   

Teilnahmebedingungen:


- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - *aber ja*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben - *anstandslos*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -  *ist geritzt*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - *ein Klacks*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben - *ist gecheckt*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht - *perfekt*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - *freilich*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen - *ist gebongt*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - *ich habe keine Einwände*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester - *es soll mir recht sein*

Könnte auch zusätzlich mit verschiedene Motherboards und CPUs Testen und somit ein Vergleichstest noch zum Haupttest anbieten, nur wenn das nächtlich gewünscht wird. 

Danke für die kurze Aufmerksamkeit und noch viel Glück an die anderen Teilnehmer, das der Zufallsgenerator die Richtigen ausspuckt. 

gruß 

Neozoa

... Besucher aus einer anderen Dimension


----------



## 2Stoned (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend
Erst mal, vielen Dank, dass Ihr so etwas ermöglicht!
Das ist eine Klasse Gelegenheit!
Vielen vielen Dank!

So jetzt mal zur mir 

Dieser Test wäre mal genau was nach meinem Gusto!
Der Phenom II reizt mich schon seit den ersten OC Ergebnissen.
Doch spätestens seit der Präsentation in Las Vegas mit flüssigem Helium brennt es mir unter den Fingernägeln, mir einen Phenom II in der Black Edition zu besorgen.

Doch (leider, leider ) verrichtet mein aktueller E8500 von Intel noch viel zu guten Dienst.
Besonders, da er schön kühl bleibt, Gross Clock’ner sei Dank, und er selten bis nie schwächelt, da er mit 3.8GHz (9.5*400MHz@1.2V) läuft.
Beim RAM bin ich gerade auf ein 4GB Mushkin Kit umgestiegen. Das Mushkin 996671 Kit. Im Standardbetrieb läuft es mit 800MHz und 4-4-3-8 Timings, die Subtimings werde ich doch nicht optimieren, so wie ich mir das anfänglich vorgenommen hatte, da der Leistungszuwachs einfach zu gering ist, wie ich mit mehreren Test bestätigen konnte.
Eigentlich wäre ich mit meinem vorherigen RAM zufrieden gewesen.
Die 4 1GB Riegel von SuperTalent liefen auch mit 800MHz und 4-4-3-8 Timings, ebenfalls @1.8V, so wie die Mushkins. Doch leider musste ich bei einem Riegel einen Defekt feststellen, und 2 der 4 Riegel einschicken. Da mein Vista Ultimate x64 mit 2GB aber nicht gerade als flüssig zu bezeichnen ist, musste ich mich nach neuem Arbeitsspeicher umsehen. Und wurde bei Mushkin fündig, und bereue meine Wahl bis heute nicht. Die Riegel laufen auch noch mit 1200MHz, natürlich mit entschärften Timings, aber sie laufen, ohne grosse Spannungsänderungen.
Aber so hoch lasse ich sie nur zu Testzwecken laufen, da meine CPU kaum mehr als 4.8GHz hinbringt, und auch das nur, wenn der PC auf dem Balkon steht. Und selbst dann reicht es aller höchstens für einen SuperPi 1M Durchlauf. Vielleicht ginge es mit mehr Spannung, aber ich will lieber nichts riskieren, da ich den PC doch gerne noch eine Weile behalten möchte. Mit dem Phenom II hingegen, könnte ich schon etwas risikobereiter sein  
Als GraKa werkelt bei mir hingegen immer noch eine HD3850 @750MHz GPU und 1000MHz Mem Clock. Aber so reicht sie mir eigentlich, da ich im Moment gar keine GPU lastigen Spiele spiele. Falls doch mal, ist dank dem Accelero S1 und einem Scythe S-Flex (max. 1600rpm) noch Luft nach oben, was die Taktraten und die Temperatur betrifft.

Was ich bieten kann:

 Vergleich zum E8500
 Vergleich zur RAM-Performance vom Intel P45 Chipsatz (ASUS P5Q-E)
 OC-Potential ausloten @ Gross Clock‘ner auf Balkon
 Vergleich mit verschiedenem RAM
Skalierung mit unterschiedlichen GraKas
 Schon längere Zeit Mitglied der PCGH(X) Community
 Befähigung der Deutschen Sprache (Gymnasiast im Endstadium)
 Erfahrung mit OC
 Interesse
 Zeit
 Lust einen Artikel zu schreiben
 Verlangen nach einem Phenom II
 Fotos kann ich auch machen (Beispiel: kleine Version: http://fsb.kilu.de/SSTKlein.jpg Original: http://fsb.kilu.de/SuperTalent.JPG)
 Komponenten werden natürlich nicht weiterverkauft!
 Spass
 Windows Vista, XP und Windows 7 vorhanden.
 Als langjähriger Leser der PCGH bin ich mit den Testkriterien einigermassen vertraut, und kann ähnliche Benchmarks machen
 Da ich auch ab und an die C'T lese, kenne ich auch die dort verwendeten Benchmarks, und kann so auch Aspekte testen, die hier sonst nicht getestet werden.
 Um meine Kompetenzen zu beweisen, habe ich mal ein kleines Spassreview gemacht, ich hoffe es ist interessant genug  
Zu finden ist es hier: Review: Bildernagel vernickelt F14064

Mein System:


E8500 @ 400 * 9.5 @ 1.2V
Gross Clockner

HD3850 @ 750MHz GPU | 1000 MHz Mem
Accelero S1 mit Scythe S-Flex

ASUS P5Q-E
RAM-Auswahl


SuperTalent T800UX2GC4 (800 4-4-3-8)
CellShock (>1200MHz)
SuperTalent T8UX2GC5 (800 Cl5)
Mushkin 996599 (1066 Cl5) oder 996593X2 (1000 Cl5)
GraKa-Auswahl


HD3850 (512MB VRAM)
HD4870 (1GB VRAM)
GTX280OC
Radeon X1300
Kühlmethode:


Luft
Gross Clock'ner
nachts auf dem Balkon


Programm-Auswahl


3DMark
06 Prof
Vantage
05 free
03 free
2001 free

PCMark
05

Super Pi
Sandra
Everest
Far Cry 2
Crysis
UT3
Mirror's Edge
7-Zip
Cinebench
Aquamark
Windows Leistungsindex
und alles was sonst noch gewünscht wird...

Ich hoffe das reicht erst mal.
Ich würde mich unglaublich wahnsinnig freuen, den Test machen zu dürfen.
Ich würde hier auch ein Tagebuch führen, dass dann etwas ausführlicher wird, und natürlich einen sachlichen und ausführlichen Test des Phenom II veröffentlichen.
Ich erfülle alle geforderten Punkte.


----------



## xTc (2. Februar 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mir für den "Phenom II"-Test bewerben.

Die Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich gelesen und akzeptiert. Foto's sind kein Thema und die ordentliche Schreibe ist natürlich auch vorhanden. Weiterhin steht auch genügend Hardware für Vergleiche zur Verfügung. 


_Bei meinem Test würde ich speziell auf vier Punkte eingehen:_
- der direkte Vergleich zum Core i7 und Core 2 Quad (Spiele und Anwendungen)
- bringt schnellerer Speicher beim Phenom II mehr Leistung? (DDR2-800 Cl4/5 vs. DD2-1066 CL5....)
- Overclocking für den 24/7-Gebrauch
- Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zum Core i7 und Core 2 Quad


Ich hoffe euch mit meinem Vorhaben überzeugen zu können, um den Phenom II mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. 


Gruß


----------



## Busch (2. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,

auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben.
OC erfahrungen mit AMD sind gemacht. Und auch ein Vergleichsystem steht bereit.
Mein schriftlicher Ausdruck sollte in ordnung sein. (kann auch richtige Sätze schreiben)

hoffe mal dass es mich erwischt
wünsche aber auch den anderen viel glück
mfg


----------



## New-Bee (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich nun auch mal bei einem Usertest bewerben.

Ich weiß, ich habe nicht die meisten Posts, aber ich bin eher der passive "Mitleser". Die meisten Usertests lese ich fleißig und denke, ich weiß worauf man beim schreiben achten sollte. 

Ich habe immoment einen C2D 8400@3,6 GHz auf einem Gigabyte EP45-DS3L samt 6 GB A-Data Arbeitsspeicher.
Zum bechmarken gibts noch eine 4850@710/1030

Erfahrungen im übertakten habe ich auch. Auch AMD Systeme habe ich schon übertaktet, da ich bis vor 4 Monaten einen übertakteten und stabil laufenden AMD X2 4800+ besessen habe.

Würde mich freuen, wenn das klappen würde, würde gern mal wissen, ob der PhenomII für mich persönlich als neuer Preis/Leistungskönig in Frage kommen würde.

Außerdem habe ich bis Mitte März Semesterferien und somit genug Zeit, mich intensiv mit den Produkten zu beschäftigen

Bilder werden mit einer Sony Cybershot DSC-W80 gemacht.

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich

New-Bee


----------



## Monsterclock (3. Februar 2009)

Hi, PCGH-Team

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und des Boards bewerben. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer AMD CPUs (AM2 4800 und einen 6400 BE -ohne freien Multi  hoffe, dass dieses bei dem 940 anderst ist ^^) 

zu den Teilnahmebedingungen

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -ja kein Problem
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben -Ein paar Einträge    im Bios an der Vcore und dem Takt bekomm ich hin.  
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -Ich hab zwar keine eins in dt. aber ne 3 auf dem Gymnasium ist doch auch was. 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -Ich kann eine Spiegelrefelx ausleihen.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben -Das bekomm ich auch hin.
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht -juhu in meiner Lieblingszeitschrieft ein Satz von mir .
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -geht klar
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen -Wer macht denn sowas?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -Geht klar 
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester -freu²-

Nnun wünsche ich allen noch viel Glück.

Gruß Monsterclock - The Takt must go on.

edit- Hätte ich fast vergessen, eine GTX 280 und ein BeQuiet 650 SP würden sich über neue Bekannstschaften freuen.


----------



## thecroatien (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo und Guten Abend,

Ich würde gerne mal den Phenom testen, da mich Interessiert, ob sich den so ein Teurer Quad Lohnt im Vergleich mit nem Intel E 4300@ 3 ghz(oder lieber noch mehr)

Zumal ich als Schüler trotz Nebenjob und anderen Hobbies nicht wirklich das Geld für so einen Prozessor und so ein Board zur Verfügung habe.
Aber ihr könntet das ändern, und belohnen würde ich euch mit einem bestimmt gutem Lesertest.

Zum Bilder machen kann ich eine Spiegelreflex Kamera von meine Vater ausleihen das sollte also weniger das Poblem sein

Gruß
Axel


----------



## kmf (4. Februar 2009)

Der 6er im Lotto letzten Samstag war wohl eher zu bekommen, als heuer diese AMD-Testhardware. Wenn ich so sehe, wer sich hier schon alles beworben hat ... 

Ich drück dann mal feste die Daumen, dass die Glücksfee sich von ihrer besten Seite zeigt und ein Stammmember hier aus dem Forum bzw. einer, welcher sich um das Forum bemüht, zum Zuge kommt.


----------



## Benju - Der Overclocker (4. Februar 2009)

*Sehr geehrter PCGH-Redakteur "Daniel_M“,   *
hiermit möchte ich mich für den ausführlichen Test der "AMD Phenom X4 940 BE-CPU" und des dazugehörigen Mainboards  „ASUS M3A78-T“ bewerben.


*Als erstes möchte ich ihnen etwas über mein „Wissen/Können“ im Bereich Computerhardware und Overclocking mitteilen.*
              --> Da ich mich schon als Kind mit „Computerhardware“ intensiv beschäftigt habe (da mein Vater ein ehemaliges Computergeschäft namens "Weisser Elektronik" besaß welches aber leider nicht mit der großen Konkurrenz [MediaMarkt, LIDL, ADLI, usw.] mithalten konnte & da einer meiner Brüder bei einer sehr bekannten Computerfirma arbeitet), und sich dies bis zum heutigen Tage in keinerlei Hinsicht geändert hat, ist mein „Wissen & Können“ im Bereich der „Computerhardware“ so sehr ausgeprägt das ich mich nur so gerade dazu berufen fühle bei dem jetzigen „PCGH-Lesertest (des neuen „AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE“ Prozessors)“ teilzunehmen!

Meine „Overclocking“ Kenntnisse sind ebenfalls sehr ausgeprägt! In dem ehemaligen Computergeschäft meines Vaters habe ich für mehr als „86 Kunden“ Computerkomponenten bis ans Limit übertaktet (CPU, GPU, Arbeitsspeicher), und das ohne einen Defekt! Natürlich habe ich auch für meine besten Freunde einige Computerkomponenten bis ans Limit übertaktet, und wie immer ohne einen Defekt! 

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein eigener PC besteht aus folgenden „übertakteten Komponenten“:*

-*Prozessor:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 welcher auf *„3300 MHz“* pro Kern übertaktet wurde (Standarttakt der CPU: 4x 2500 MHz). Die CPU wird durch eine Wasserkühlung hervorragend gekühlt.

- *Grafikkarte:* 2x ATi HD 3870 Ultimate im „CrossFire-Modus“. Der GPU-Takt mit Overclocking: *„900MHz“* (Standarttakt der GPU: 775 MHz), Grafikspeichertakt mit Overclocking: *„2800 MHz“* (Standarttakt des Grafikspeichers: 2250 MHz). Die Grafikkarten werden natürlich auch durch eine Wasserkühlung gekühlt.

*- Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair DDR3-1600 mit 4GB. Speichertakt mit Overclocking: ca. *„2100 MHz“* (Standarttakt des Arbeitsspeichers: 1600 MHz). Der übertaktete Arbeitsspeicher wird durch eine „selbstkonstruierte Kühlung“, aus Kupfer, bestens gekühlt!

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*Mein Hobby.*
  --> Mein hauptsächliches „Hobby“ befasst sich nur mit der „Computerhardware“, und das schon seit mehr als 11 Jahren! Wenn ich einen neuen Computer haben möchte, dann wird dieser von mir selbst erstellt und konfiguriert und zwar so dass alle Komponenten miteinander harmonieren.
 Ich bin immer bereit etwas im Bereich der Computerhardware dazuzulernen, wie z.B.: wie viel Übertaktungspotenzial der neue AMD Phenom II X4 Prozessor im Gegensatz zur Konkurrenz (Intel Prozessoren) besitzt.


*Direktvergleich der CPU und des Mainboards*.
--> Da ich im besitzt eines „High-End-Computers“ bin (welcher eine Intel-Plattform besitzt), wäre ich natürlich dazu bereit ihnen „Direktvergleiche“ in jedem möglichem Bereich zu erstellen!


*Wie ich mein „Wissen & Können“ im Bereich der „Computerhardware und des Overclocking“ bis jetzt schon unter Beweis stellen konnte.*
 --> Ich habe schon in vielen Fällen meinen Freunden dazu beholfen welche Hardwarekomponenten noch das letzte an Leistung aus ihrer Computerkonfiguration herausholen. Es gab aber auch schon Situationen bei denen ich das „Übertaktungspotential“ bestimmter Komponenten (wie z.B.: Grafikkarte, CPU & Arbeitsspeicher) völlig ausreizen musste. Bis jetzt gab es bei mir noch nie einen Defekt bei dem Versuch Computerkomponenten 100&ig auszureizen (das max. an Leistung herauszuholen). Es gibt noch viel mehrere Beispiele in denen ich mein „Wissen & Können“, welches auf einem sehr hohen Nivea liegt, beweisen konnte.


*Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung*
 --> Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung beherrsche ich auf alle Fälle, nicht umsonst hatte ich in meinem damaligen Abschlusszeugnis der Realschule in dem Hauptfach „Deutsch“ eine 1,0 (1,2) als Note.


*Digitale Fotos & ausführlicher Aufrüstbericht samt Test*
--> Da ich im Besitz einer der neusten „Digitalkamera-Modelle“ bin (welche natürlich eine hervorragende Auflösung & Bildqualität besitzt) erfülle ich voll und ganz die Anforderung digitale Fotos zu machen! 
  In letzter Zeit habe ich schon mehrere Male, im Auftrag meiner besten Freunde, ausführliche Aufrüstberichte geschrieben. Folgend ist ein ausführlicher Aufrüstbericht samt Test kein Problem für mich!

Fazit: Durch meine Erfahrung werde ich diese Anforderungen restlos erfüllen!


*Die Regeln*
  --> Ich werde mich natürlich 100%ig an ihre Regeln halten. Dafür bekommen sie mein Ehrenwort!




*Es würde mich außerordentlich freuen wenn ich für sie\euch als einer der „Tester“ in Frage kommen würde. *

*Mit vielen freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schwabenländle, Benny! 

*


----------



## Atosch (4. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls gerne für den Test bewerben.
Ich habe bereits schon einmal ein Gehäuse für die PCGHEX testen dürfen, was mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Die Voraussetzungen erfülle ich allesamt. Ich bin zwar kein Extrem Overclocker aber ich betreibe meinen C2D E8400 Stabil mit 3,66 Ghz und Standartspannung.

Meine aktuelle Hardware ist:

- C2D E8400
- 2*1024 MB Adata Vinesta extreme + 2* 2048 MB Adata Vinesta Extreme
- Gigabyte P35-DS4 Rev 1.1
- Thermalright U120 Extreme
- Nvidia 8800GT
- Diverse Festplatten (insgesamt 1,5 TB)
- Bequiet Straight Power 430Watt

ich würde mich sehr freuen dieses Paket exclusive Hardware testen zu dürfen.


----------



## harl.e.kin (4. Februar 2009)

Würde mich auch gern dem Lesertest stellen, da ich früher ausschliesslich AMD Systeme für mich und meine Freunde zusammengeschraubt habe. Das hat sich nach erscheinen des P4 und dessen Nachfolger geändert. Seither bin ich etwas voreingenommen was AMD Prozessoren betrifft finde das die Leistung ne ganze Weile nicht gestimmt hat hinzu kam das Theater mit dem TLB-Bug. Aber vielleicht könnte mich der PII überzeugen mich wieder dem AMD Lager zuzuwenden.

Zur Zeit betreibe ich folgende Rechner:
HTPC:
Shuttle SB65G2 bestückt mit:
Intel Pentium 4 (prescott) 3,00 GHz
1 GB DDR1 RAM
XFX Geforce 7800 GS

Normaler Gaming und Arbeitsrechner
Intel Core 2 Duo 7300
Gigabyte EP43-DS3L
4 GB DDR2 6400 Gskill 4-4-4-12
Point of View 9800 GTX+
Enermax 82+ 525 Watt

Würde mich freuen wenn ich die Chance bekomme den PII im Lesertest für euch und die Community zu testen.


----------



## nemetona (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II samt Mainboard.

Die gestellten Anforderungen kann ich vollständig erfüllen, für geieignete Bilder steht eine Nikon D80 mit Stativ bereit.

Den Phenom II kann ich von der Leistung, und seinen OC-Eigenschaften, mit meinen Q9550 (E0) vergleichen, und die Vor.- bzw. Nachteile der Plattformen differenziert erläutern.

Benchmarks und OC-Tests, auch mit hohen Spannungen, sind durch eine Leistungsfähige Wasserkühlung auch machbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nemetona


----------



## Slipknot79 (4. Februar 2009)

Man, meidet in den Bewerbungen Konjunktive "würde, hätte, ....". Statt "es würde mich freuen ...", soll es heißen "Auf eine baldige Zusammenarbeit freue ich mich".


----------



## Benne123 (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den ausführlichen Lesertest des "AMD Phenom II X4 940" und des Asus M3A78-T.
Ich bin 16 Jahre jung und gehe momentan in die 11.Klasse eines Düsseldorf Gymnasiums. In der kommenden 12.Klasse werde ich Deutsch und Englisch als Leistungskurse belegen; kann demnach sehr verständlich und präzise schreiben. 
Meine PC-Karriere hat vor ziemlich genau 3 Jahren begonnen und seither bin ich sehr viel in Foren unterwegs und lese kontinuierlich Tests neuer Hardware.
Mein erster PC war ein AMD Athlon 800 mit 128MB Ram und einer Ati Rage 128 Pro. Diesen Rechner habe ich damals von meinem Vater übernommen. Allerdings wurde dieser nicht übertaktet, da er nur als reiner Office-Rechner gilt. Dann hab ich beschlossen mir einen besseren PC zu kaufen. Er bestand aus einem AMD Athlon 3500+, einem AsRock NF6G-DVI und 512MB Speicher. Nach einiger Zeit kam dann noch eine Sapphire X1950XT hinzu. Der AMD konnte trotz eines AsRock-Boards (keine Vcore-Erhöhung) sehr gut übertaktet werden (3.0 GHz war das Maximum auf diesem Board).
Dieser Recher lief ca. 1 Jahr in meinen Händen und nun hat ihn meine Schwester, da etwas neues her musste. 
Als Schüler habe ich nicht so viel Geld, deshalb habe ich mir einen Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200, ein MSI P35 Neo2-FR, 4GB OCZ DDR2-1066 und eine HD3870 gegönnt. Da die Leistung des E2200 im Standarttakt nicht ausreicht, wurde er ausgiebig übertaktet. Momentan läuft er permanent auf 3.0 GHz, was vollkommen ausreicht (das Maximum lag bei 3.6GHz). Allerdings ist er nicht mehr in meinem PC verbaut, denn ich habe mir über einen Freund noch einen E8400 gekauft > Eingebaut und schon habe ich mich ans Übertakten gesetzt. 3,4GHz sind mit Standart-Vcore möglich. 1,35 Volt brauche ich aber schon, um die 4GHz-Marke zu knacken. Ich habe jedoch noch nicht mehr ausprobiert, da die CPU erst seit zwei Tagen in meinem Rechner ihren Platz findet. Zudem ist momentan nur der Boxed-Kühler verbaut. Ein anständiger Kühler ist aber schon im Anmarsch (Thermalright IFX-14 + 2x120mm Scythe). Der E8400 wird aber bald wieder verkauft, da ich mit den OC-Ergebnissen und dem Stepping (C0) nicht zufrieden bin. Mit leichtem Zuschlag wird dann ein E8400 E0 gekauft, in der Hoffnung, ein besseres Modell für das Übertakten gefunden zu haben.
Letzte Woche kam dann noch ein PC dazu, nämlich für meinen Bruder. Er hat einen E7300, ein MSI P45 Neo3-FR, 4GB OCZ DDR2-800 und eine HD4850. Diesen Recher habe ich wieder komplett eingerichtet und schon ging es an das Übertakten. 3,4GHz sind mit Standart-Voltage möglich und bis dato habe ich es auf 3,8GHz mit leichter Vcore-Erhöhung geschafft. 
Aufgrund meiner zahlreichen CPUs, kann der Phenom sehr gut verglichen werden, wenn auch nur mit Dual-Cores.
Ausserdem kann ich das Asus-Board mit den MSI-Boards in Bezug auf Zubehör und OC-Stabilität vergleichen.

Insgesamt lege ich aber nicht nur wert auf Übertaktung, sondern ich kontrolliere mein System permanent nach Problemen und Fehlern. Wenn mein System mal nicht rund läuft, setze ich mich so lange an das Problem, bis es gelöst wurde. 
Nur das Arbeiten mit einem einwandfreien System bereitet mir Spaß und Freude.

Zusammenfassend: Ich habe trotz meines jungen Alters schon sehr viel Erfahrung mit PCs, verschiedener Hardware und dem Übertakten. Momentan habe ich nur Intel gehabt, aber in diesem Test sehe ich die Möglichkeit, mal wieder auf AMD umzusteigen. Habe mir nur den Intel gekauft, da er günstig war und er sich gut übertakten lässt. Allerdings hätte ich trotzdem lieber ein AMD-System gehabt, da ich eigentlich AMD/ATI-Fanboy bin.
Außerdem schreibe ich, wie man bestimmt sehen kann, sehr gerne lange und ausführliche Texte; darunter fallen natürlich auch Testberichte, da diese ja in der Regel sehr ausführlich sein müssen.
Obwohl ich noch zur Schule gehe, habe ich sehr viel Zeit für PCs, da ich nicht lernen muss, denn ich bin allgemein sehr gut in der Schule. Nachmittags und am Wochenende habe ich genügend Zeit, mich mit meiner Hardware auseinandersetzen zu können. 

Möglichkeiten digitale Fotos zu machen, besitze ich natürlich auch. Spiegelreflex-Kamera, Digitalkamera, Handykamera > alles ist vorhanden!


Auf baldige Zusammenarbeit mit dem PCGH-Team freue ich mich sehr!


Liebe Grüße
Benne


----------



## freakywilli3 (4. Februar 2009)

*So dan zu meiner Bewerbung um die 2 Schmukstücke!!


Teilnahmebedingungen:* 
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein  Bin ich schon lange
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben  Ist vorhanden und auch benutzt 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben  Werde mir mühe geben
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Eine 5Mp Cam mit 12 fachen optischen Zoom sollte reichen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben   Mache ich gerne
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht habe nichts dagegen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen Warum sollte ich es giebt nur das EINE WAHRE Forum 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen  Warum sollte man das?
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen Ist recht
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester So sollte es sein


So nun zu meiniger jetzigen Konfiguration:

*Prozi:* Phenom 9950 BE OC @ 3,2GHz
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6
*RAM:* 2 * G-Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ also insgesamt 8GB
*Graka:* Powercolor HD3870 512MB
*Sound:* Onboard und Creative Audigy
*Netzteil:* SuperFlower Aurora 700W
*Case:* LianLi V2000+
*Festplatten:  *
3 * Samsung 250 GB
1 * Samsung 400 GB
1 * WD Raptor 75 GB
*Optische Laufwerke:
*1 * Sony DVD Brenner SATA
1 * LG DVD Brenner SATA
*
WaKü: *
*
Radi:* Trippel Radi von Magicool
*Pumpe:* Laing mit Plexiaufsatz
*CPU Kühler: *EK-Supreme Plexi
*Graka Kühler: *EK Water Blocks EK-FCR3870 - CF 
*Ausgleichsbehälter: *                                                            Magicool Plexiac 150 


Würde das Mobo sowie den CPU mit Wasser kühlen und versuchen soviel Takt wie möglich rauskitzeln. 
Mein PC Dient zum Zocken, VM-Ware, Surfen, Benchen und Multimedia also eigentlich für alles.

Würde mich über den gewinn freuen.

mfg freakywilli3


----------



## el barto (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Phenom II bewerben.

Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und Schüler der 12. Klasse. Habe also ausreichend Freizeit um den Phenom II ausführlich testen zu können. 

Bin schon lange aktiv in der PCGHX Community, in letzter Zeit aber sehr viel mehr als zu Beginn. Meine Schreibe halte ich für verständlich und facettenreich. 

Mein aktuelles System ist ein Intel Q6600 auf einem P5Q Pro, 4GB Speicher von Corsair und als Grafikkarte eine Geforce 8800GTS 512MB (g92) von Nvidia. Die Stromversorgung gewährleistet ein 500W Netzteil von BeQuiet der Straight Power Serie. Habe schon lange Erfahrung mit dem Übertakten von Board, Speicher und CPU. Dies sowohl bei Intel- als auch bei AMD-Systemen. Meine letzte Erfahrung mit AMD war ein Athlon 64 X2 3800+. 
Desweiteren bin ich weder AMD noch Intel besonders zu- bzw abgeneigt. Werde daher einen möglichst objektiven und neutralen Test machen, wenn mir die Ehre zukommen würde.

Kühlen könnte ich die CPU sowohl unter Luft (Skythe Mugen) als auch unter Wasser (NexXxos X2 Bold + 360er Radiator) . Dem entsprechend könnte ich den Prozessor auch beim Übertakten ausreichend kühlen. 

Als Benchmarks kann ich sowohl aktuelle als auch ältere Spiele anführen. Unter anderem Crysis, Call of Duty 4, GTA 4, Gothic 3, Fallout 3, Need for Speed Most Wanted/Carbon/Undercover, Oblivion, Death Space u.v.m.
Weiter Benchmarks wären 7-Zip, 3DMark Vantage/06, SuperPI usw. 
Diese Tests könnte ich sowohl unter Windows XP und Vista als auch Windows 7 Beta durchführen. 

Digitale Fotos und auch Videos sind kein Problem. DSLR und HDD-Camcorder sind vorhanden. 

Mein Interesse an diesem Test ist groß und mein Arrangement dem entsprechend. Daher käme es mir nicht in den Sinn gegen irgendwelche Regeln zu verstoßen und schon gar nicht die mir zum Testen anvertraute Hardware zu verkaufen. Eine Veröffentlichung in der PCGH Print sähe ich als große Ehre an, die ich natürlich nicht ablehnen würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
el barto


----------



## pixelflair (4. Februar 2009)

Dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Bisher war ich immer AMD-Fan und kann in meiner History schon einige AMD Modelle als CPU nachweisen. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich dann auf Intel gewechselt und der Test des PII würde mir die Möglichkeit geben, zu schauen ob AMD den ehemaligen Vorsprung von Intel wettmachen könnte.

Als Vergleichssystem würde mir zur Verfügung stehen:

* Intel E8200 @ 3,4 Ghz
* Asus P5Q-E 
* 4 GB Muskin DDR 2 800 Mhz
* 2 Festplatten mit 250GB bzw. 300 GB von Seagate
* Nvidia 9800GTX+
* Mugen CPU-Kühler mit Rentetion-Kit

Um weitere Vergleiche ziehen zu können, stehen mir außerdem weitere PCs mit verschiedensten Kombinationen (AMD/Intel bzw. Nvidia/ATI) zur Verfügung.

Außerdem ist es mir dank meiner Digitalen Spiegelreflex Kamera (Olympus e410 mit 2 Objektiven) möglich sehr gute Fotos für den Lesertest zu schießen.

Über eine Auswahl würde ich mich sehr freuen, da ich wirklich sehr gespannt bin, ob AMD wieder aufgeholt hat und auch mich überzeugen kann.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Fabian 'sKy' B.


----------



## 2000Miles (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

hiermit möchte ich mich, wie die vielen Vorgänger, für den Lesertest des Phenoms und des ASUS Mainboards bewerben.

Die geforderten Leistungen erfülle ich voll und ganz. Durch meine vielen Tätigkeiten im Hardwareluxx Forum und im Silenthardware Forum habe ich mir ein recht gutes Hardwarewissen angeeignet. Aktuelle News rund ums Thema beziehe ich aus der PC Games Hardware, die ich seit der Ausgabe 8/2003 sammle und bis jetzt habe ich keine Ausgabe verpasst.
Ich verfüge über eine Digitalkamera, eine Canon Digital Ixus70. Viele Bilder kann man in meiner Systemvorstellung sehen (siehe Signatur), die ich mit der Kamera gemacht habe.
Gut schreiben kann ich, im Deutsch-Leistungskurs des Gymnasiums habe ich stets eine (sehr) gute Zwei. Meine Bewerbung hier wird das hoffentlich unterstreichen.

*Mein aktuelles System ist ein Silent System:*

Der Prozessor ist ein Athlon 64 X2 3800+ EE SFF mit max. 35 Watt Verlustleistung, gekühlt wird er von einem sehr guten Allroundkühler, dem Thermalright HR-01 Plus und montierten Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000, geregelt von meinem Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H Mainboard auf flüsterleise 450 rpm im IDLE Modus.
Als Grafikkarte setze ich auf die onBoard Grafik Radeon HD 3200. 
Alles ist in einem Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy mit einem (natürlich geregeltem) 120mm Lüfter, ebenfalls von Sharkoon im Heck, verbaut. Das Netzteil ist ein Seasonic S12 330W mit einem Scythe S Flex 1200 gemoddet, der intern vom Netzteil geregelt wird.
Die Festplatte, eine Samsung mit 200 Gigabyte ist mit Entkopplern, die extra für die Silenthardware Community angefertigt wurden, entkoppelt in den durchgehenden 5,25" Schächten.

*Meine Vorstellungen zum Lesertest:
*

Wie man erkennen kann, gehe ich einen anderen Weg als die meisten hier. Während oftmals nur brachiale Leistung und maximale Overclocking Ergebnisse zählen, möchte ich einen leisen Rechner, der wenig Strom verbraucht. 
Hier ergeben sich eine Reihe von Fragen: Was leistet der Phenom mit default Werten, wie seit kann man ihn undervolten und bei Standard Vcore übertakten? Wie gut sind die Stromsparmechanismen des ASUS Mainbaords, und wie schnell (im Vergleich zur HD 3200 gesehen) ist die integrierte Grafik? Wie sind die Temperaturen und der Stromverbrauch in den verschiedenen Szenarien? Arbeitet die Lüftersteuerung zuverlässing und vor allem sorgt sie für Stille?

Die Leistung werde ich anhand von Standardprogrammen wie 7Zip, Winrar, Aquamark 3, 3D Mark 06, aber auch mit speziellen Programmen wie Paint.Net, PVAStrumento oder Cuttermaran testen, hier ebenfalls in verschiedenen Szenarien (undervoltet, übertaktet etc.)
Als Spiele kann ich das ältere FarCry oder Need For Speed: Most Wanted, aber auch das neue Undercover, Call of Duty 4 oder auch das hardwarehungrige GTA4, wo es ja hauptsächlich auf CPU Leistung ankommt, testen.
Hier stellt sich auch die Frage: was kann die onBoard Grafik leisten, ist sie eventuell auch übertaktbar? 
Als Betriebssystem wird Windows XP Professional zum Einsatz kommen.

Ein Flaschenhals, den ich sehe, könnte das Netzteil sein. Reichen 330 Watt aus für einen potenten Phenom oder braucht man hier stärkere Power von Enermax zum Beispiel? Dieser Frage und den vielen anderen, die ich mir gestellt habe, werde ich versuchen, nachzugehen. Meine Ergebnisse werde ich parallel bei Silenthardware veröffentlichen, um dort mit meinen Erkenntnissen zum Phenom im Einsatzbereich eines Silent PCs weiterhelfen zu können.


----------



## caine2011 (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag,
hiermit möchte ich mich zum Lesertest des Packages, das aus Phenom II 940 und dem Mainboard Asus M3A78-T besteht, bewerben. 
Als Mathematik-/Physikstudent habe ich großes Interesse an den technischen Neuerungen auf dem Hardwaremarkt, da ich hier die theoretischen Grundlagen, die mir im Studium vermittelt werden, in praktischer Anwendung sehe. Hierzu zählen z.B. die Effektivierung von Transistorschaltungen oder die Verkleinerung von Strukturprozessen auf mittlerweile 45nm.


> Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein


-Mitglied der Community bin ich offensichtlich.


> Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben


-Ich habe seit einiger Zeit (ca. 4 Jahre) mit beliebiger Hardware diverse Overclockingerfahrung sammeln können. Derzeit habe ich einen AMD Athlon X2 5000+ (in der Black Edition) als Prozessor im Einsatz und habe somit insbesondere mit AMD Prozessoren mit freiem Multiplikator Erfahrung.


> Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


- Wie meine Schreibe ist, müsst ihr schon selbst bewerten, aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme. 


> Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen


-Digitale Fotos kann ich mit einer Canon Powershot mit 8,1 MP aufnehmen.


> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben


- Ich würde mich sogar sehr freuen, einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht mit Test hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen. 
Einen kleinen Lesertest habe ich bereits hier im Forum veröffentlicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html


> Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht


-Eine Zusammenfassung  der Tests in einer der nächsten Ausgaben von PCGH fände ich praktisch, um auch die Leser, die noch nicht im Forum tätig sind, auf unsere Community aufmerksam zu machen.


> Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen


- Wer würde freiwillig solche Hardware verkaufen wollen?


> Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester


-Dass nach den Tests CPU und Mainboard beim Tester verbleiben, ist glaube ich die einzige Möglichkeit, da keiner freiwillig die Testobjekte zurückgeben will.


Um den Prozessor entsprechend übertakten zu können, besitze ich einen CPU-Kühler aus dem Hause Xigmatek (HDT-1283) und einen Northbridgekühler von derselben Firma (Porter, siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ertests-alles-rund-um-die-luftkuehlung-7.html)

Außerdem besitze ich 4 GiB Arbeitsspeicher aus dem Hause OCZ (zum einen die Platinum Edition(2x1GiB DDRII-800) und die Reaper Edition (2x1GiB DDRII-800)), um optimale Ergebnisse unter Windows Vista 32bit und Windows 7 64bit ermittlen zu können. Alle wichtigen Benchmarks von Futuremark sind bereits installiert, jetzt muss nur noch die Hardware angeschlossen werden, um gebencht zu werden.
Um die Kompatibilität mit älteren AM2-Platinen zu ermitteln, steht mir ein Asus M2A-VM zur Verfügung. Auch dies würde ich gerne testen. Außerdem würde ich gerne Vergleiche mit meinem aktuellen System ziehen. (Z.B. Auswirkung der Phenom-Architektur bei gleichen Taktraten (einmal Phenom heruntergetaktet, einmal Athlon übertaktet), Skalierung der 4-Kernarchitektur im Vergleich zu Dualcoretechnologie von AMD....usw.)

Ich glaube, dass mir jeden Tag ein neuer Test einfallen würde, den ich am Phenom II 940 ausprobieren könnte. 
Weiterhin würde ich die Stabilität im 24/7 Betrieb untersuchen wollen, da mein PC derzeit ebenfalls sehr stabil laufen muss, um den oben genannten Betrieb für Folding@Home gewährleisten zu können. Auch PPD Angaben im Vergleich zu meinem derzeitigen Prozessor würde ich gerne machen.
Weiterhin würde ich den Versuch starten, ob sich auf der onboard Grafik des Mainboards auch Workunits berechnen lassen und wie sich gegebenenfalls die Übertaktung des Grafikchips auf die PPD-/Spieleleistung auswirkt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

caine2011


----------



## Uglyinside (5. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag
Hiermit möchte ich mich für diesen Test bewerben da:

- Ich erfülle alle genannten Kriterien dafür
- Ich habe eine Menge Erfahrungen zum Thema Overclocking und würde diese gerne weiter verfeinern
- Ich spiele im Moment selber mit dem Gedanken jetz auf den Phenom II umzurüsten und damit AMD nach einiger Zeit ( Athlon 64 3700+ ) auch mal wieder eine Chance, mich zu überzeugen, zu geben
- Ich habe eine Menge Spiele und Anwendungen zur Auswahl mit denen ich das System testen könnte
- Als Vergleichssystem dient mein Pentium Dual-Core E5200@4 GHz auf einem Asus Maximus II Formula, dazu könnt ich einen Core 2 Quad Q9450 samt p45 Chipsatz von einem Freund benutzen ( ohne sowie mit Overclocking), zudem könnt ich noch einen Pentium Dual-Core E2140@3,36 GHz auf Basis eines P35 Chipsatzes von einen anderen Freund ordern, alle Systeme sind mit einer Speicherbestückung von 4 GB DDR2 800-1100 ausgerüstet und für die nötige Portion Grafik könnte eine HD3870 und eine HD 4850 sorgen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von Ihnen demnächst etwas zuhören und einen der Phenom II samt Board testen zu dürfen

MFG

Uglyinside


----------



## alkirk (5. Februar 2009)

Servus liebes Team,

möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Hab seit Jahren nur noch AMD und auch einige Erfahrung mit OC. Mein aktuelles System steht ja in der Signatur. Wäre wirklich mal gespannt auf die Mehrleistung.

Denke auch, das ich die Vorrausetzungen erfüllen kann.

MfG
alkirk


----------



## AlexKL77 (5. Februar 2009)

Ich mache es kurz und knapp.
Ich bin scharf auf die Hardware,erfülle die Bedingungen und akzeptiere die Forderungen!
Jetzt liegt es an euch,wann ich mit dem Aufbau und dem ausführlichen Test beginnen kann.
Gruß
AlexKL77


----------



## Taigao (5. Februar 2009)

Hiho
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T zu Testen .
Nachdem ich mittlerweile mehrere Threads usw  meiner eigenen Hardware gemacht habe und sie zum Teil auch hier im forum veröffnetlicht habe.

Zu den Bedingungen die gestellt werden kann ich nur sagen das ich alle Anforderungen gelesen habe und sie guten Gewissens mit ja beantworten kann.
Möglichkeiten zum Testen habe ich einige.
Besitze eine Wasserkühlung mit allen Relevanten Backplates auch für Sockel AM2+ .
An Speicher zum Testen kann ich 2 2GB Module von Geil , 2 2GB Module A Data Extreme Edition und 2 2GB Module von Mushkin bieten.
An Grafikkarten kann ich mit 2 HD4850 von Xpertvision , 1 HD3870 IceQ 3 von HIS und 1 7950 GX2 .
Als vergleichs Plattform kann ich ein Asus P5k Pro mit eine Intel Q6600 Anbieten.
Zum vergleichen des Mainboards kann ich ein MSI K9N Neo V3 Sockel AM2+ Board bieten.
Netzteil zum befeuern des ganze wird ein Corsair 550 Watt Netzteil sein.
So das war meine Bewerbung der Rest liegt bei euch.
Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## doceddy (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Test. Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und besuche ein Gymnasium ( Jahrgangsstufe 12 ). Momentan habe ich:

- C2Q Q9300 @ 3,3 GHz
- ASUS P5Q3-Deluxe
- 4 x 1 Gb DDR3-1066 @ 1100
- ATI HD4850 + AC Accelero S1 

Das AMD-Mainboard würde ich mit 4Gb OCZ DDR2-1066 betreiben, damit die Systeme sich nur wenig unterscheiden. Ich habe genug OC-Erfahrungen mit Intel und AMD. 
Eine hochwertige Digital-Camera, sowie Zeit und Spaß am Testen, stehen mir zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Eduard K.


----------



## marcusK (5. Februar 2009)

natürlich bewerbe ich mich auch.

nach dem sockel 939 und der CPU 4400+ waren die AMD zeiten für mich zu ende.
wechselte auf Intel S 775 E6750, E 8400 Q 6600, QX 9650 und nun zu meinen neuen spößling i7 920.

mache bei Hardwareoverclock.com | Startseite im hwbot mit.
somit sollte mein OC können unter Beweis stehen. 

sys in meiner signatur.


grüße  marcusK


----------



## desmond1974 (5. Februar 2009)

Servus,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich, um den Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T zu testen.

Die Bedingungen erfülle ich soweit, ich bin darüber hinaus auch im Forum von Planet3dnow aktiv. Folgende Vergleichssysteme kann ich zur Verfügung stellen:

Biostar 790GX A2+ mit Phenom IIX4 920, 8GB DDR2, 4870 512, Win7Beta 64bit, 24" 1920x1200

Gigabyte X38DS5 mit E7200@3,00GHz@1,1V, 8GB DDR2, 8800GT 512 OC, Vista64, 21,3" 1600x1200

Gigabyte P35DS3 mit E6600@1,1V, 3870 512 OC, WinXP Home, 22" 1680x1050

Asrock Dual Sata 2 Rev 2.0 mit E4500, 2GB DDR, HD2400pro, Vista64, 720p

Festplatten sind reichlich da, Seagate, Samsung oder WD, Netzteile sind diverse von Tagan, Enermax oder be quiet! verfügbar, Speicher sind mehrere Varianten DDR und DDR2 bis 1066 vorhanden. Ich habe ebenso noch eine Lizenz für Vista64 verfügbar. Aktuelle Spiele habe ich darüber hinaus ebenfalls.

Alle meine Rechner sind selbst gebaut und Erfahrungen mit Übertaktung und Undervolting habe ich ebenfalls sammeln können. Ich habe auch bereits Presseartikel geschrieben. Eine geeignete Kamera ist natürlich ebenfalls vorhanden.

MFG Desmond


----------



## OMD (5. Februar 2009)

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

bin ich schon seit ner weile 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben

ist vorhanden vom alten athlon xp über athlon 64 zu jetzt intel q9450. und würde die CPU auch Unter wasser testen wie sie dort skaliert

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

sollte vorhanden sein

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

dank casio exilim z700 sollte das auch klappen

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben

sollte ich auch hinkriegen

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 

das hat doch auch was

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen

sehr nett von euch

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 

ich soll sie ja auch testen und nicht verscherbeln das könntet ihr ja dann auch selber machen

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

geht klar, wie immer 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester

kann ich mit leben

___

Vergleich Testsystem
Q9450@3,2ghz
Asus Rampage Formula 
Ati Radeon 3870x2
BeQuiet Dark Power P7 650w
4 GB DDR2-800(mushkin)

alles unter Wasser.

gruß OMD


----------



## Wundonkor (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben,

slebst besitze ich einen C2D E4500 den ich auf 3,66 GHz übertaktet habe, als Mainboard
besitze ich ein Gigabyte P35-DS4 Revision 2 Mein Speicher ist der G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1066) (F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK). Als Grafikkarte besitze ich eine HD 2600 Pro die vom Werk ab einen Fehler besitzt und dadurch eine höhere Leistung hat. Ebenfalls hab ich eine GTX 260.
Da ich in meiner Freízeit mehrer Rechner bau und für Freunde regelmäßig ihre Systeme mit Erfolg übertakte, habe ich ein solide Erfahrung in Sachen Overclocking und Systemaufbau.

Auch kann ich gute digitale Fotos machen, da ich in der Schule einen Kurs belege, der digitale Fotografie als Thema hat, auch kann ich ordentliche Testberichte schreiben.

Da ich im Moment genügend Zeit habe,kann ich mich mit dem Test ausfürhlich beschäftigen und Testberichte für Windows XP Professional und Vista Ultimate, beides X86, liefern.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich als Tester ausgewählt werde und für euch die CPU testen darf

Ein schönes Wochenende,

Gruß Florian Wünnenberg


----------



## postman (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

mit diesem Schreiben bewerbe ich mich zum Lesertest des Phenom II x4 940 BE.


Habe selbst einen Q9450 auf stabilen 3,4 Ghz (Luftkühlung) mit 4 GB OCZ Platinum auf einem GA-P35-DS4 laufen.
Dazu kommt noch eine 4870 in der 1 Gb Variante und Vista Ultimate 64 Bit.

Digitale Fotos sind bei mir auch kein Problem.

Da ich gerade studiere, habe ich viel Zeit mich um diesen Artikel zu kümmern und ihn breit und ausführlich zu fächern. 

Sowas feines wieder zu verkaufen käme auf gar keinen Fall in Frage, sowas wird behalten 

Mit Übertakten beschäftige ich mich schon lange und behaupte mal nach 6 Jahren ein bisschen Ahnung zu haben ^^

Dass ich Deutsch kann und die Rechtschreibung auch kein Fremdwort für mich ist, sieht man hoffentlich.


Viel Glück an alle andern Bewerber!

Mit freundlichen und hoffenden Grüßen

David


----------



## Athlon76 (5. Februar 2009)

Bewerbung zum Lesertest Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition:

Als Systembetreuer bringe ich die notwendigen Hardware-Kenntnisse mit, die nötig sind um einen erfolgreichen und natürlich aufschlussreichen Test zu betreiben. OC-Kenntnisse sind natürlich kein Fremdwort für mich.
So ist mir auch das Board eine Wohlbekannte, da  ich auf Basis des ASUS M3A78-T mein HTPC-Projekt verwirklicht habe.
Mit großer Interesse würde ich nun den neuen Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition testen und natürlich meine Erfahrungen weitergeben.
Da ich zur Zeit auch Windows 7 auf den Zahn fühle, wäre dies natürlich auch ein interessanter Vergleich.
Kombinieren würde ich die Komponenten mit einer ATI HD4870 1 GB (alternativ einer GTX260).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich würde mich riesig  über eine Zusage freuen.

Mit Grüßen aus dem sonnigen Sachsen
BasTian


----------



## stadler5 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

zuverlässig

intresiert

kompetent

lg
Robert


----------



## Jas0n (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich würd mich auch gern für den Lesertest der Phenom II BE bewerben.

Als Basis für das System würde folgendes zum Einsatz kommen:

NT: FSP Epsilon 700
RAM: 4 GB G.Skill 1000Mhz
Graka: Asus EN8800GTX
Kühler: Xigmatek Achilles

Als weitere RAM sind jeweils noch 2GB von MDT und GEIL vorhanden, beide laufen auf 800Mhz wobei die GEIL RAM extrem gut übertaktbar sind und ohne Probleme auch 900Mhz mitmachen. Maximal hab ich mit denen bisher 960Mhz bei 2,1V hinbekommen.

Als Vergleiche habe ich mein Hauptsystem einen E6750 auf einem Gigabyte P35-DS3 und noch ein Board, dank den G.Skill RAM läuft der auch auf 3,5Ghz stabil. 

Als ehemaliger Newsschreiber für Team egamespoint.Thermaltake (heutige Team Thermaltake) und das Cologne Gaming Team sowie Redakteur der "Campus Zeitung" unseres Unternehmens sollte auch meine Schreibe ganz in Ordnung sein.

Als Digicam könnt ich zwar keine Profikamera bieten, aber mit 6 Megapixeln ist meine Kamera vollkommend ausreichen. Dumm nur das ich den Namen gerade vergessen hab -.-

Schöne Grüße aus dem schönen Düsseldorf 

Jas0n


----------



## wildthings86 (5. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Bewerber und gleichzeitig Tester bewerben. Und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich an die engere Wahl geraten würde.

In moment bin ich Schüler(Leistungskursfach: Datenverarbeitung) und möchte später Informatik studieren: 

-Ich habe viele Erfahrungen mit OC-Eigenschaften bei meinen bisherigen Systeme gesammelt: Momentan: E8400-Asus P5Q-E
-Fotos werden mit eine Spiegelrefl.kamera Samsung GX-10 gemacht,um Sie später eventuell in PCGH-reinzustellen
-Ausführliche Test während des Test wird systemmatisch begutachtet
- ein vergleich zu meinen E8400 mit Ausu P5Q-E und HD 4870, 4xOCZ-Platium
- Leistungsaufnahme der CPU untersuchen, passende Kühler finden
- erste Eindruck
-Test in diversen Spielen ( Assa.creed, CoD5, GTA4,Far Fry2,gird,Need for Speed: undercover,bournout) wird hinsichtlich der Frampsrate untersucht- bei verhalten bei 2 Gigabyte und 4 Gigabye - Speicher
-Test in diversen Software: ( Photoshop Cs3,Office2007 usw..)
- Untersuchung der Geschwindigkeit im Destop, sowie bei Kodierung von Videos( mp4,avi und andere)
- Untersuchung der Geschwindigkeit beim Datein kopieren
- Filme rippen ( Zeit?)

Ich würde mit freude den Phenom 2 X4 testen. Ich habe sehr viel gutes hier im PCGH gelesen und würde mich freuen mein eigens subjektives Eindruck davon zumachen. Natürlich freue ich mich auch, die Ware auch zubehalten ))

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Leipzig


----------



## Overclocker06 (5. Februar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des neuen AMD Phenom II X4 940.
Erfahrungen im Bereich CPU und Overclocking sind vorhanden, denn auch mein Q6600 wird weit über dem Standard betrieben.
Meine Schreibe ist, soweit ich dies beurteilen kann, gut und auch wie verlangt, ordentlich.
Die digitalen Fotos stellen keinerlei Problem dar und auch dem ausführlichen Test meinerseits steht nichts im Wege.
Dieser wird mit untenstehendem System durchgeführt, sprich einer 8800GT, 4096MB RAM aus dem Hause Corsair sowie den restlichen aufgelisteten Komponenten.
Ich persönlich würde mich sehr darüber freuen den neuen Phenom für diesen Test so richtig ins Schwitzen bringen zu dürfen und auch das mitgelieferte Mainboard einer kritischen Prüfung zu unterziehen.
Grund für das Bewerben ist die Möglichkeit selbst einen Testbericht über Hardware zu verfassen und so ein Gespühr für redaktionelle Arbeiten, wie eben das Erstellen eines Artikel, zu bekommen um so Erfahrungen für etwaige Berufsfelder zu sammeln. Denn ich bin Abiturient und auch das Arbeiten als Redakteur kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

Gruß,
Overclocker06


----------



## Adriano01702 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch sehr gerne Bewerben!

Für das Testsystem würden folgende Komponenten verwendet:

4GB DDR2 1000mhz Gskill
Gainward GTX 280
Zalman CNPS 9700LED

Zum vergleichen hätte ich dieses System:

Q6600@ 3,7GHZ
Asus P5E x38

Ich würde gerne mal den AMD testen da ich nur einmal AMD hatte und mal gerne wissen würde wie sich die jetzt so verhalten die AMDs also in game u.s.w.
Übertackten kann ich auch, deswegen würde ich mal auch gerne wissen wie weit ich mit dem AMD kommen würde.
Digicam habe ich. 

Würde wirklich gerne mal was Testen.

MfG Adrian


----------



## Sielenc (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo an das PCGH - Team und die PCGH - Redaktion,

ich würde mich  sehr darüber freuen, die von Ihnen ausgesuchten Hardware - Komponenten ausgiebig  zu testen zu vergleichen und zu analysieren.

Meine  Begründung..

Ich selber beschäftige mich schon seit bald mehr als  über 11 Jahren sehr viel mit Pc Hardware und deren interessanten Eigenschaften.  Es ist einfach mein größtes Hobby und mein Leben, mich dem Thema Hardware  komplett hinzugeben und das mit sehr viel Optimismus und bedacht.

Ich  habe in meiner Laufzeit sehr viele Erfahrungen gesammelt, die sich im heutigen  Alltag immer wieder und mit sehr guter Resonanz auszahlen. Mittlerweile verfüge  ich über sehr gute Fachkenntnisse und setze diese auch mit viel Freude und  Begeisterung ein. Ich habe auch in dieser Zeit, viel interessante und sehr aufschlusreiche Erkenntnisse aus Ihrer Zeitschrift: PC Gammes Hardware entnommen und gelernt.

Ich teste sehr gerne mit einer Vielzahl von  verschiedenen Komponenten, vergleiche sehr gerne die verschiedenen und  unterschiedlichsten Eigenschaften der Hardware um möglichst damit das optimale  System bzw. ein an den Kunden angepaßtes Verhältnis schaffen zu  können.

Desweiteren ist es für mich immer sehr aufschlussreich, wie sich  welche Komponenten mit unterschiedlichen Zusammenstellungen verhalten bzw.  miteinander vertragen.

Da ich ein Intelsystem habe..
----------------------------
Mainboard : Asus Maximus Formula
Cpu : Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450, 2666 MHz
Ram : 2 x 2 GB DDR 2 - Kingston Hyper PC 2 6400 CL4 Dual
Grafikkarte : Gecube HD 3870 X2 
Soundkarte : Creative Sounblaster Audigy 4
Netzteil : Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt
Monitor : Samsung SyncMaster 204B 20 Zoll 4:3
Festplatten : Samsung Spin Point F1 750 Gb & Samsung Spin Point F1 500 Gb
Betriebssystem : Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit / Windows 7 Beta
_______________________________________________________
würde mich mich der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Koponenten / Systemen auch sehr stark interessieren. 

Kurz gesagt, ich liebe es mich ausschließlich mit  Pc Hardware zu befassen und diese zu testen, bzw. zu vergleichen.

Digitale Bilder sind kein Problem.

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen, Andy..


----------



## Peggy (5. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe hiermit dann auch mal für den Test des Phenom X4 940 und des Asus M3A78-T.

Für die Fotos stünde mir eine Kodak Easyshare C613 zur Verfügung.

Als Speicher steht mir 4GB Geil DDR2 800 CL5 zur verfügung,kann aber ohne Probleme anderen Ram von einem Bekannten besorgen.

OC Erfahrung sollte nicht das Problem sein,seit meinem Athlon XP kein Ding.

Aus meinem jetzigen System steht mir zudem als Grafikkarte eine Radeon HD4830 zur verfügung.

Zu Vergleichszwecken könnte ich den Phenom auch mit meinem aktuellen Mainboard testen.Mein Biostar TA790GX A2+ wird im Augenblick von einem X2 5600+ besetzt.


MFG 

Peggy


----------



## steffooooooo (5. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mich hiermit als tester des AMD Phenom II X4 940 bewerben. 
Zu den Randbedienungen folgendes:

- Bin nun seit neustem PCgamesHardware mitglied und bewege mich auch in anderen OC Szenen Foren
- Hab schon reichlich Erfahrung beim OC des Phenom X4 habe schon 4 davon verbaut und im OC betrieb bei 3 Ghz jeden zum laufen gebracht. Ebenso mehrere andere AMD und Intel CPU welche als Vergleich dienen könnten.
- Schreibe gern Texte mit etwas Humor
- Angemessen Digicam (Powershot A370) vorhanden und Screenshot skills auch vorhanden
- Einen Bericht schreib ich gerne, kann ebenso gute Vergleicherfahrungen mit anderen Systemen nennen.
- Mein System besteht aus einem Passiv gekühlten Athlon X2 5000+ @ 6000+ mit Sonic Tower lukü, Passiv NT, 4GB 1066 OCZ Ram, Passiv Geforce 6800GT. Ebenso hät ich noch ein Gigabyte 780G wo Phenom II ready wäre. Wakü für Extrem OC wäre auch vorhanden, jedoch aus Lärmgründen ausgebaut. Ein Phenom 9600 mit 790FX Board von MSI hätte ich auch noch zur verfügung mit 2 * HD4870 und Coolmaster Real Power 850 Watt

Ich würde mich freuen das neue Meisterwerk von AMD zu testen und ein feedback dazu abzugeben.

mfg S. Throner


----------



## Killer (5. Februar 2009)

hallo, 
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Phenom II X4 940 samt des passendenen Mainboards. Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Computerspieler sowie Bastler. Ich habe schon zig Computer für Freunde und bekannte zusammengesetzt, eingerichtet oder Repariert. Habe in den letzten 15 Jahren schon viel erfahrung mit Computer sammeln können. Es macht riesen Spaß hardware auszutauschen, einzubauen sowie sich mit diversen, unvorsehenden Fehlern auseinander zu setzten. 
Man kann mich zwar nicht als AMD Fanboy  bezeichnen (ist auch besser so, weil ich normal neutral bleibe) aber seit Jahren benutze ich nur AMD Hardware (Grafikkarten mal ausgenommen) da sie meiner Meinung nach das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis hat.
Ich würde mich wahrnsinnig freunen Die CPU samt Board testen zu können.

Meine derzeitige Hardware ist: Athlon X2 4400+ @ 2840 MHz, Gigabyte GA-M56S Mainboard, Geforce 8800 GT Grafikkarte, Soundblaster X-Fi pci Soundkarte und 4x1 GB DDR2 800 Ram, 2x250GB Samsung Festplatten als Raid0, Betriebssystem Windows Vista + Windows 7 Beta.


----------



## Tsun (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
liebes PCGH Extreme Dream Team.

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition.
Seit nun mehr 9 JAhren, bin ich leidenschaftlicher Hobbybastler und habe schon so manchen AMD Duron und Athlon mit Overclocking auf die Sprünge geholfen.
Momentan werkelt zwar ein Intel Q6600 @ 3600 Mhz auf meinem Gigabyte P965 Board,dass könnt ihr jedoch mit neuem Board und neuer CPU ändern.
Wie ihr sicherlich anhand meiner OC-Ergebnisse seht, bin ich Overclocking nicht abgeneigt.
Der Phenom II müsste sich für meinen Lesertest durch unzählige Benchmarks quälen.Einmal mit dem Standard Takt und einmal mit dem höchst möglichen OC-Takt.
Angefangen von 3D MArk 06 über GTA 4 bis hin zu Cinebench R10.
Dabei wird er durch die Hilfe eines Zalman 9700 NT, immer einen kühlen Kopf bewaren.
Darüber hinaus werden die Werte stets mit denen eines Q6600@ Standard und eines simulierten Q6700 , E6600 verglichen.
Dies ist sicherlich für eure LEser hilfreich ,da die meisten noch solche CPU´s besitzen.
Digitale Bilder sind auch kein Problem , da sich eine gute Digitalkamera in meinem Besitz befindet.

Hier nochmal mein komplettes Vergleichssystem in der Übersicht:
-Intel Quad Core Q6600 @ 3600 Mhz
-Gigabyte DS3 P965 Rev 3.3
-4 GB G.E.I.L. Ram 
-8800 GTS 640 MB @ 650 Mhz /1512 /960 Mhz

Bleibt zum Schluss nur noch zu sagen:
"Eintscheidet euch für mich !!! "


----------



## rumpeLson (5. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben:

Da ich zur Zeit auf nen Studienplatz warte, habe ich sowieso viel zu viel Zeit, die ich gerne auch mal halbwegs sinnvoll nutzen würde 

Kenntnisse im Overclocking sind ausreichend vorhanden. 
Angefangen mit einem Athlon XP (2 Pins mittels Draht verbunden, um nen freien Multi zu bekommen), Athlon 62 X2 3800+ (auf 2,5 Ghz), Pentium E 2160 (3,3 Ghz), Core 2 Duo 4500 (leider nur bis 3,0 Ghz wirklich stabil), Core 2 Duo 7200 (3,8 Ghz ohne Probleme) und momentan nen Core 2 Quad 8200 (das Mainboard macht leider schon bei nem FSB von 430 schlapp, die CPU läuft also auf 3 Ghz)

Der PII X4 940 würde in zahlreichen Benchmarks ausführlich mit meinem Q8200 (mit und ohne OC) verglichen werden. Neben einigen üblichen Gametests, würde ich meinen Schwerpunkt auf Anwendungsprogramme, wie Cinema 4D oder Realflow, legen. Dabei wären verschiedenste Testszenen mit verschiedenen Settings denkbar, um exakt zu vergleichen, wo welche CPU ihre jeweiligen Stärken bzw. Schwächen hat.


Cinema 4D:

Polycount: Low/High
GI: Off/Low/High
Ambient Occlusion: Off/Low/High

Tests mit verschieden vielen Renderthreads (1, 2, 4, 8, 16):
zentrale Frage: Ab wann kann der "native" Quad Vorteile aus seiner Architektur ziehen und wie hoch sind diese in der Praxis. 


Realflow:

Resolution: Low/High
Mesh: Low Poly/ High Poly (gleiche Resolution)


Gametests würden mit einer Radeon HD 4850 512 MB erfolgen. Getestet würde einmal komplett ohne GPU Limit (800x600), einmal in 1280x1024 (+ AA/AF) und evtl. in 1680x1050 + AA/AF.
Alle Benchmarks würden unter XP x86 stattfinden.

Brauchbare Schreibe und gute Digicam sind vorhanden 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Naraya (5. Februar 2009)

ich möchte mich auch als Tester bewerben.
Der Hauptgrund für sich zu bewerben ist einerseits, dass ich mal nen Artikel für PCGH schreiben will und der andere, weil ich noch mit nem Opteron 165 und Agp Grafikkarte unterwegs bin.
Die Kombi ist zwar so nicht schlecht, reicht auch aus um meinen Samsung in 1920*1200 zu beliefern, aber etwas mehr Power unter Haube wäre da ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## Peter vom Mond (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebes PC-Games-Hardware Team,

gerne würde ich für euch den *Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition *und das *Asus M3A78-T testen*. 

Ich habe seit 2 Jahrwn OC-Erfahrung mit meinem C2D 6600 @ 3,6 GHz und dem Core I7 920 @ 3,2 GHz meiner Schwester. Sowie diverse andere CPUs in meinem Bekanntenkreis.


Folgendes Zubehör kann ich stellen:

-Arbeitsspeicher 4GB - 8GB DDR2 800
-Grafikkarte 8800GTX und GTX 260
-Netzteil BeQuiet 650Watt
-diverse Festplatten
-Gehäuse: Cooler Master ATCS 840 ; Lian Li V-1100 mit besten Lüftungsmöglichkeiten
-CPU Kühler: Noctura NH-U 9B; Noctura NH-U 12P
-Win Vista 64bit Betriebssystem
-diverse Programme wie z.B. Everest Ultimate, Prime 95, 3DMark06, PCMark Vantage usw.... sind natürlich vorhanden.

Auch natürlich Spiele wie Crysis; COD5; Stalker Clear Sky, usw...

*--*weitere Speicher und Mainboards zu beschaffen stellt ebenfalls kein Problem dar; Ich bin nicht der einzigste OC-Fanatiker in meinem Bekanntenkreis. 

Ich bin außerdem ein guter Fotograf für Detailaufnahmen, da ich bereits in meinem Beruf (Zahntechniker) fast täglich Mundaufnahmen und Detailaufnahmen unserer zahntechnischen Arbeiten fotografiere. Eine dementsprechende digitale Spiegelreflexkamera steht mir auch zur Verfügung.

Was meine "ordentliche Schreibe" angeht. so beherrsche ich die deutsche Sprache in Wort und Schrift. 

Einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf der PCGH Extreme HP schreiben ist natürlich selbstverständlich. Auch hier werde ich euch sicher nicht enttäuschen.

Ich war bislang immer ein Intel Liebhaber und würde mich gern mal eines besseren belehren lassen. 

Ich würde mich freuen euer Tester für das Motherboard und die CPU zu sein.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem Schwabenländle

Peter vom Mond


----------



## herde (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich würde auch gerne den Phenom X4 940 und das Asus M3A78-T testen! Vergleichen würde ich das AMD System mit meinem Intel System! Es besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 3,7 GHz
RAM: 4GB G-Skill DDR2 800 CL4 F2-6400 @ 460 MHz
Mainboard. Asus P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Geforce 8800 GTS 512 MB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W

Ich könnte das System mit Windows Vista 64 Bit oder mit Windows XP testen!



Es würde mich freuen wenn ich das System testen könnte!

mfg.


----------



## fA!nT (5. Februar 2009)

Hiho PCGHX Admins & Community,

Auch ich möchte mich, wie die meisten anderen Hardware-Nerds für euren sehr interessanten Test bewerben.

Die Grundvorraussetzungen für diesen Test sollten für mich eigentlich auch keine Hürde sein, doch sollten die Admins das vmtl selber entscheiden..^^
_
Mitglied der PCGHX Community?_ 
Jop schon länger!

_Ahnung von Hardware und OC?_ 
Jop - ich glaube an dieser Stelle sollte ich gleich mal mein System posten.. also dann:

_Cpu:_ 
Intel Core2Quad Q6700 (24/7 @ 3.500 MHz; Bench 3.800MHz)
_Cpu-Kühler: _
Ybris A.C.S. Black Pearl 
_Mainboard:_ 
EVGA nForce 780i SLi
_Mainboard-Kühlerkit:_ 
von EK Waterblocks (die Namen müsste ich einzeln raussuchen, aber ich glaube die sind jetzt nicht so wichtig  )
_Ram:_ 
Mushkin 4GB DDR2 1066er Kit (5-5-5-15)
_GraKa:_ 
XfX GeForce GTX 280 (@ 702/1512/1260)
_GraKa-Kühler:_ 
EK Waterblocks GTX280
_Netzteil:_ 
beQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 750W (man weiß ja nie was noch kommt  )
_Laufwerk:_
 LG BluRay HD-DVD Leser / DVD Brenner + Samsung DVD Brenner
_HDDs:_ 
Samsung SpinPoint F1 750Gb + Samsung SpinPoint F1 500Gb
_Monitor:_ 
Samsung SyncMaster 245B
_TV:_ 
Toshiba Regza 37Zoll Full-HD LCD (für die BluRay Filme  )
_Radiatoren: 
_360iger mit Nanoxias + Mora-2-Pro mit 6 Päpsten  )
_Gehäuse:_ 
Antec P182 

und nich zu vergessen.. ne Digicam ist auch vorhanden (Casio Exilim) 


_Was will der mit dem AMD?_ 
Nun ich spiele schon längere Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen 'Wohnzimmer-PC' zu basteln, mit welchen ich natürlich meine BluRays auf dem LCD schauen kann, allerdings auch mal ein paar Spiele gegen Freunde spielen kann. (Keine Grafikbomber wie Crysis, aber PES oder Grid oder GTA obwohl das ja so ne Sache ist... )

_Was für Hardware gesellt sich zum Testsystem?_
Nun als erstes muss der AMD sich meinem Core2Quad stellen, sowohl in Sachen OC (unter Luft und natürlich auch unter Wasser) als auch der anschließenden Spieleleistung, also wird er erstmal mit der GTX280 und dem Mushkin Ram gepaart um zu schauen was das Maximum an Spieleleistung ist.
Für das Wohnzimmer solls dann aber vmtl eher mit ner Radeon HD48x0 vereint werden (ich meine wenn man schon n Board hat das Hybrid CrossFireX unterstützt, dann soll dies auch genutzt werden!  ) und dann einfach unter Luftkühlung laufen...
(wie ich mich jedoch kenne, wird mich die Geräuschkulisse des PC beim Filme schauen stören, weshalb ich dann sogar mit einer pasiven WaKü liebäugeln würde... aber bevor es soweit ist müsste ich erstmal des System bekommen und die Finanzen abchecken  )

Nun gut ich glaube das reicht erstmal an Informationen denke ich, also jetzt kann losgezittert und gehofft werden (bitte bitte bitte liebe Hardware-Götter  )

MfG
fA!nT


----------



## drchrissi (6. Februar 2009)

*Bewerbung*

_*Guten Tag,*_

*Bewerbung zum Tester für den AMD Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T Von Asus*

Aufgrund _fortgeschrittender_ PC kenntnisse sowie Erfahrung mit verschiedenster _Generationen_ von PC Hardware sei es _Grafikkarten_, _CPUs_ oder _Mainboards_ sehe ich mich durchaus in der Lage den Anforderungen gerecht zu werden welche benötigt werden den Test durchzuführen.

Trotz meines noch sehr jungen Alters, 18 , verfüge ich über jede Menge Wissen der _Materie PC_.

Seit meinem _9.Lebensjahr_ beschäftige ich mich mit diesem Gebiet. Den seitdem hab ich meinen eigenen PC und habe ihn immer selbst Aufgerüstet bzw Neu zusammengestellt, wenns den Nötig 
war. Und gerade deshalb weil ich es eben schon mit diesem Alter selbst versucht bwz später auch geschafft habe, als ich die nötige verständnis entwickelt hatte, macht es mich zu einem derjenigendie für Testen neuer, sowie der hier zum Testen bereit gestellten Hardware, geeignet sind.

Über die Jahre, gerade wenn man schwache _Hardware_ hat und in so einem Jungen Alter kein Geld für neue Hardware hat, und trozdem mehr leistung möchte greift man zum _Overclocking_ sprich erhöhung bestimmter Takt und Voltraten um das letze aus den _Komponenten_ herauszukitzeln.

Zurzeit habe ich folgende _Komponenten_ in meinen Heimischen PC am laufen:

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9650 4x2,3GHZ
RAM: 4x 1gb Kingston 1066
Mainboard: Asus M3N78-EM 
Grafikkarte: Geforce MSI 9800GX2

Damit möchte ich zum Ausdruck bringen dass ich wirklich _Spass_ und die nötige _Gedult_ hätte, und Spass gehört auf jeden fall dazu, diese Komponenten zu Testen (Phenom II X4 940 samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T) und mich nicht zu diesem Test bewerbe weil ich umbedingt neue Hardware umsonst möchte(ein Positiver Aspekt ist aber Natürlich allemal) sondern weil ich wirklich ausprobieren möchte und auch gerne mit meiner Hardware verschidendenste Kombinationen Testen möchte.

Ich bin natürlich auch bereit Berichte und Teste zu schreiben sowie in anderen Foren über mein Test zu berichten.

Auch die Sache mit den Digitalen Fotos stellt kein Hindernis für mich da, daran wird es definnitv nicht scheitern.

Und das ich in der lage bin ordentlich zu schreiben, sowie gut verständlich und auch wirklich Ahnung habe habe ich wohl mit meiner/dieser Bewerbung bewiesen.

Ich würde mich auf eine Postive rückmeldung freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Christofer Z. aus Duisburg


----------



## luciushand (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo PC-Games-Hardware Team,

da ich feststellen muss, dass hier schon 18 Seiten gepostet wurden und jeder gern als Tester in Frage kommen möchte, habe ich mir gedacht ich
werde es auch mal versuchen.

Ich beschäftige mich viel mit dem Thema Modding, Oc und P/L, bin täglich online und lese viele Berichte auf öffentlichen/ privaten Seiten, im Forum oder Zeitschriften.
 In meinem Bekannten- und Freundeskreis sind auch begeisterte Bastler dabei, die sich immer mit der aktuellen Hardware befassen und diese auch verbauen.
Ich bin finanziell nicht so gut beglückt (Student) und lege daher wie "PCGH" auch sehr viel Wert auf Preis/Leistung.
Wir basteln alle gerne an Hadware rum, übertakten gerne mal das eine oder andere System und haben eine Meneg Spass.
2 von meinen Kollegen verdienen damit auch  ihr Geld, sie würden mich beim Test auch unterstützen, falls man mal einen Rat, Anregungen oder eine Idee mehr braucht.


Ich würde gerne  für euch den *Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und das Asus M3A78-T testen. * 
Denn entsprechenden DDR II-Ram und Grafikkarte würde ich dazukaufen.
Da könnte man ja noch Rücksprache führen, was erwünscht ist/wird.
Da sich ja nicht jeder eine GTX 285 Leisten kann.
(die 9800GTx, oder eien 4850 oder GTx260 sidn da shcon eine gute Wahl im MIttelklassebereich)

*Meine Hardware schon sehr veraltet !!!*

*Cpu:* AMD x2 4200+ @ 2,9Ghz; sockel 939
*Main:* Asus A8N-E
*RAm:* 2gb ddr1 400mhz mdt
*netzteil:* 420 watt noname
*grafikkarte*: x190pro 512mb pcie @ 575mhz
*Betriebssystem:* XP 32bit


_*Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle:*_

*1. *Bin Mitglied bei "PCGH" 
  (ist sogar in der Sybolleiste, zum täglichen News lesen smile)

*2.* besitze Erfahrung beim Overclocken, 
    einen grossen Freundeskreis 
*3.* eigene Systeme immer selber zusammengebaut und oft schon mitgeholfen beim "schrauben"

*4*. Rechtschreibung/Gramatik OK!
,
     (13 Jahre Schule sollten ausreichen)
*
5.* Spiegelreflexcamera beim Onkel steht bereit (Marke: Canon)
*
6.* Ich bin der deutschen Sprache mächtig


Als Abschluss kann ich nur noch sagen, dass ich mich gerne der Herausforderung stellen würde und einen ordentlichen Bericht über den Phenom II verfassen möchte.
Genug unterstützung steht mir ja zur Verfügung.

MIt freundlichen Grüssen Luci


----------



## animus91 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
gerade las ich von dieser tollen Möglichkeit mein Wissen im Internet und vielleicht sogar in einer Zeitung zu veröffentlichen. Ich persönlich habe kein High-End-System (Athlonx2,HD 4850) könnte aber problemlos auf einem nagelneuen Core i7 mit 6 GB DDR3 Ram und GTX 280 einen Vergleichstest durchführen.
Ansonsten besitze ich natürlich alle vorrausgesetzten Eigenschaften und erfülle sie in besonderem Maße (warum sollte ich auch etwas anderes Schreiben).
Ich schreibe eigentlich nicht, weil ich den neuen Phenom II haben will, den würde ich sogar wieder zurück schicken, nein, hier bietet sich EUCH die Möglichkeit, einen in jeder Hinsicht einmaligen Test zu erhalten.
Wenn es eine Internet Movie Test Base gäbe, würde das von mir erstellte Schrifstück in ähnlichen Höhen Landen wie der Pate (alle 3 Teile, obwohl der letzte wirklich nicht besonders gut ist) oder Die Verurteilten (spiegelt die momentane Lage AMD's sehr gut wieder).

<lorem ipsum>Consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus est Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet. Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua. At vero eos et accusam et justo duo dolores et ea rebum. Stet clita kasd gubergren, no sea takimata sanctus. </lorem ipsum>

Ich verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen
Toni Israel (Ja so heiße ich wirklich)


----------



## JackBauer006 (6. Februar 2009)

Tag alle zusammen,

Super Aktion die Ihr von PCGH da wieder auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Nun mal ein paar Daten zu meiner Person, warum ich mich als Tester eigne:
-hab mittlerweile meinen 4. PC (alle selbst zusammengebaut), hab aber für Kumpels und Bekannte von Bekannten schon zig PCs zusammen gebastelt
-natürlich treten ab und zu auch mal Fehler auf, das gehört immer mit dazu, aber mit etwas "Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit" wird jedes Problem gelöst...mit dem Ergebnis, dass sich bisher noch nie einer beschwert hat
-ich übertakte auch PCs, bin darin zwar noch kein Weltmeister, aber hoffentlich auf dem richitgen Weg =P
-Schreiben, ja kann ich auch, mag man einem Abiturienten zwar nicht zutrauen, aber ich bin da vielleicht auch eine Ausnahme
-Fotos kann ich auch digital mit 5MP anfertigen, das reicht zwar nicht aus um Starfotograf zu werden, aber für diese Zwecke sollte es alle mal ausreichen

-und nun zu guter Letzt meine Hardwarekomponenten, welche dem Phenom II und dem Asus MB zur seite stehen werden:

-4GB DDR2-Ram (OCZ-Reaper) @850Mhz (bis 1000 sind möglich, aber da ist der FSB von Intel der Flaschenhals, mehr als 850, respektive 425er FSB bringt keine zusätzlichen FPS
-ATI Radeon HD3870X2 von Sapphire
-BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 850W
-4 Festplatten (3xDaten @500GB/750GB/1000GB + 1 Sytemplatte - WD Velociraptor @150GB)
-Als Gehäuse das Antec P182
-2 Brenner: 1xDVD und einmal BD (falls das für einen Lesertest überhaupt von bedeutung wäre^^)

zusätzlich betreibe ich momentan einen Intel Q9550 (E0) @3,61GHz (425MHz FSB) auf einem Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6...hier ist das Beta-Bios F9F daran schuld dass ich nicht die 4GHz Marke packe...mit dem F8er Bios waren locker 450MHz FSB und mehr drin (getestet mit meinem alten E6750, der auf 3,68GHz/460MHZ FSB stabil lief)...für den Q9550 im E0 Stepping ist jedoch ein F9F Bios notwendig, da das alte F8 diese CPU noch nicht unterstützte...hier ist Gigabyte schuld, weil es seit monaten kein neues Finales Bios mehr gibt - EOL, was soll man dann sagen  

naja deshalb wäre ich hoch erfreut einmal zu testen wie gut ein ASUS Board ist und vor allem wie sich der Phenom II so beim OCen schlägt. Den neuesten AMD denn ich schonmal übertaktet habe ist noch ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ BE)

Falls es noch Fragen oder Anregungen gibt, einfach eine Nachricht an mich schicken.

Falls ich in euren Augen der richtige für den Lesertest sein sollte (was mich sehr freuen würde, da ich gerne an neuen Systemen bastle und das bestmögliche an Leistung aus diesen rauszuholen versuche), dann fühle ich mich geehrt und ich versichere, dass ich auch durch meinen Test dem hohen Niveau von PCGH gerecht werde...

PS: Ich habe als Betriebssysteme Windos XP Home 32Bit, Windows Vista Ultimate 64Bit und Windows 7 Beta 1 64Bit
Da ich genug Festplatten (-Platz) habe, kann ich auch parallel alle Systeme installieren und so den direkten Vergleich herstellen, sicherlich auch ein interessanter Test der vorliegenden Komponenten...

gez. Boris Dimberg


----------



## TheDrivernoob (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo möchte auch gern mal ein High Rechner testen. habe mir oft über legt mir ein neuen Rechner zu zulegen.durch mein Sponsor von ts bekomme ich immer mit was welcheLeute am Start haben so an hatwahre ob Intel oder AMD bekomme ich einiges mit .mein System ist ein AMD 2000+ gf5500 ein low Rechner kommt Mann ja da auf den Geschmack und versteht wieso so viele neu PC kaufen.hab Interesse ein neues Rechner zu testen weil ich AMD Fan bin.wollte auch schon  *Phenom *1 mir holen nur wurde mir abgeraten und wollte nicht um sonst Geld aus geben.dadurch das ich Arbeitsuchen bin,habe ich auch viel zeit es zu testen.mfg


----------



## Ben2678 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben.

Ich bin beruflich mit dem Ganzen gut vertraut. Wir konfigurieren Computer
direkt nach Kundenwunsch. Erfahrung beim Zusammenbau von Komponenten ist also reichlich vorhanden. 
Passende Komponenten zur Ergänzung des Tests sind bei mir vorhanden.
Erste OC-Erfahrungen sind vorhanden.

Mein System:
600W Nitrox
Gigabyte Ex38-Ds4
Q6700 @3GHz
4GB DDR2800 Mushkin
2x 250GB Seagate im RAID 0
1TB Samsung F1
GTX 260

Mit meinen restlichen Teilen kann ich also ein gutes Test-System zusammenstellen.
Die Möglichkeit digitale Bilder zu erstellen habe ich auch.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Benjamin


----------



## Naennon (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ich würde auch gern testen, beim CM Sniper hat es ja leider nicht geklappt.

Derzeit betreibe ich einen Q9450 auf 3,8 GHz mit 1,30 VCore und eine GTX 280, welche auf 1,03V 740/1550 erreicht. Mein Bestreben ist immer maximale Taktung bei minimaler Spannung. Das ganze System ist wassergekühlt und dementsprechend leise.

Da ich mir demnächst mal ein Fusion System und ein AM2 Board  + Phenom 2 für meinen Ort der Weiterbildung zulegen möchte, käme mir der Test gelegen 

Fotos sind kein Thema, Digicam ist vorhanden. Habe auch Bilder zum Wakücontest eingeschickt, wovon eines auch im Endausscheid war. Es würde mich freuen den Prozessor und das Board zu testen und darüber zu berichten. Ich lege bei diesen Produkten Wert auf Übertaktbarkeit, Energiebedarf und natürlich auf das P/L Verhältnis. Also alles Werte, die in der Community gefragt sind. Der Test würde sich natürlich genau mit diesen Themen befassen.

Ein Vergleich zwischen meinem ASUS P5Q-E + Q9450 und dem Asus M3A78-T + Phenom 2 940 mit der exakt gleichen GTX 280, wäre sehr aussagekräftig im Bezug auf die Performance des neuen Phenom 2.

mfG Michael


----------



## Darklighter (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich zum Test des Phenom II bewerben.
Ich erfülle alle Kriterien!:
 - Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme
 - Ich habe Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking
 - Ich schreibe ordentlich
 - Ich habe mehrere Möglichkeiten digitale Photos machen
 - Ich werde einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben
 - Ich bin damit einverstanden ,dass eine Zusammenfassung der Tests in einer der kommenden 
 Ausgaben veröffentlicht wird
 - Ich finde es gut, dass ich nach der Laufzeit des Tests meine Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren 
 veröffentlichen darf
 - Dass ich die Komponenten während der Testlaufzeit nicht weiterverkaufen darf ist verständlich.
 - Ich akzeptiere, dass der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist.
 - Und ich bin sehr erfreut, dass die Komponenten nach den Tests bei mir verbleiben.

Ich möchte diesen Test durchführen, da ich mich sehr für dieses Thema interressiere. Außerdem wüsste ich gern wie sich die Leistug im Gegensatz zu meinem bisherigen System verbessert(vor allem wie der Phenom II mit meiner schon leicht angestaubten Grafikkarte skaliert). Und ich möchte herrausfinden ob der Phenom II auch auf meinem alten Board lauffähig ist. Ich kann unter WindowsXPx64 und Windows7x64 eine relativ große Anzahl an alten wie neuen Programmen (Benchmarks) und Spielen testen.

Mein derzeitiges System:
    AMD Athlon 5200+ @ 2,6 Ghz
    ASUS M2N-E (NForce 570 SLI)
    TakeMS DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18)
    Samsung HD-252HJ
    Xpert Vsision X1950 Pro Super (575, 690)
    550 Watt Netzteil

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich für Sie diesen Test durchführen darf.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Norbert Pfeiler


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle,
hiermit möchte ich mich für die Stelle als USER-Tester bewerben.

Meine Stärken/Auswahlkriterien:
- Overclocking Erfahrungen mit mehreren AMD Systemen und vereinzelten Intel
- Sehr gute Kenntnisse im Bezug auf Zusammenbau von Computern
- Erfahrungen im Bereich der Bildbearbeitung bzw. Fotografie hervorgehend aus meinem momentanen Beruf bei einer der renomiertesten Bildagenturen Deutschlands
- Eine meines Erachtens gute Schreibweise, welche sich im Laufe der Jahre entwickelt hat
- Restliche benötigte Hardware für Test bereits vorhanden (siehe Signatur) und für Vergleichstest bereits ein zweites AM2+ Mainboard vorhanden
- Momentan genügend Zeit um noch sorgfältiger und umfangreicher zu testen

Sollten diese Punkte ausreichen um mich zum Tester zu machen, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße aus den Alpen,

Ch3ck3rM0n


EDIT: Ergänzend wäre es mir evtl. auch noch möglich auf einem M3A32-MVP Deluxe Mainboard zu testen bzw. mit einen X2 5600+ auf 3Ghz getaktet zum Vergleich!


----------



## AMDSpider (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend
Ich möchte mich nicht für diesen Test bewerben, da ich mit meinem System extrem zufrieden bin und absolut keine neue Hardware benötige.

Als kleine Auflockerung zwischendurch werde ich euch aber ein lustiges "AMD versus Intel" Fake zur Verfügung stellen, dass ich gerade eben gemacht habe und dass demjenigen als Ansporn zum Overclocken und Benchmarken dienen soll, der die Bewerbung gewinnt.
Ring frei für Intel versus den AMD Quadfather  :
abload.de - Bilderupload
[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=thequadfatheriiy7xg.jpg]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## MHz1 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen!

Ich möchte mich der Bewerbergemeinschaft anschließen.

Kurz über meine Fähigkeiten als Overclocker: WR beim Übertakten von Xeon 3230; mein wassergekühlter Q6600 werkelt seit Monaten mit 3825 MHz, zu 100% belastet durch 3 SMP- und 3 GPU-Clients F@H.

Für Spieletests verfüge ich über eine ebenfalls wassergekühlte MSI 9800GX2, und gute Arbeitsspeicher gibt's bei mir haufenweise. Netzteil: PCPower&Cooling turbo-cool 850 SSI 850W.

Dank Canon 350D und Tamron SP AF 17-50mm 2.8 XR Di II LD IF sind meine Fotos der Hardware wirklich nicht schlecht.

Über eine Möglichkeit, den Phenom II X4 Black Edition zu testen, hätte ich mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Stiffmeister (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

*hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGHW Lesertest: den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition*

Ich selbst habe noch vor 2 Jahren einen Athlon XP Mbobile bessen inkl. dem Mainboard A7N8xe-Deluxe, auf welchem mein Prozessor auf 2,5GHZ übertaktet war.

Anfang 2008 habe ich wegen der guten Übertaktungsergebnisse auf folgendes Intel System gewechselt auf dem ich folgende Egebnisse erzielt habe:

CPU: Intel Q6600 2,4GHZ G0-Stepping @3600MHz unter 1,39V LLC aktiviert
Mainboard: Asus Formula Rampage FSB400, max FSB495MHz
Speicher: 4x1GB Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800 Speicher @ 1066MHz@2,24V

Folgende Komponente wurden im Herbst 2008 hinzugefügt:

Grafikkarte: AMD 4870x2 Sapphire @ 772MHz Core bzw. 950MHz Ram Takt.
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 850Watt

Wie Sie also sehen habe ich schon mit dem Thema Overclocking seit längerem auseinandergesetzt. 

Digitale Fots von Anfang bis Ende stellt für mich kein Problem da.

Für den Test bin ich also bestens gerüstet.

Über die Zusendung des Testpaketes würde ich mich sehr Freuen und verbleibe mit freundlichem Gruss

Kai


----------



## MaC87 (6. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für ihren Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition bewerben.
Da ich bis vor kurzem in einem großen Hardware Shop gearbeitet habe, bin ich mit dem Umgang von Hardware vertraut. Während meiner Arbeit dort habe ich schon diverse Rechner zusammengebaut. Desweiteren habe ich meinen eigenen PC und den einiger meiner Freunde Overclocked.
Ich könnte meinen Q6600 bei 3,0GHz gegen den Phenom II X4 940BE antreten lassen und bis 3,4GHz testen (vielleicht sogar 3,6GHz).
Ich würde die CPU auch gerne auf die HTPC Tauglichkeit testen. Sprich Undervolten, leise Kühlung und Blu-Ray Wiedergabe.

Zum Testen ständen mir unter anderem folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung:
4096MB OCZ PC2-6400 REAPER CL4
4096MB OCZ PC2-8500 CL5 KIT XTC Platinum
2048MB Corsair PC2-800 CL4
ASUS GTX260 896MB (678/1408/1202)
Sapphire HD3450 512MB (Hybrid-CF)
(Sapphire HD3870 512MB könnte ich falls gewünscht leihen)
Die CPU würde mit einem Scythe Ninja 2 oder einem Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme gekühlt werden.
Weitere Hardware würde ich mir anschaffen.

Getestet würde z.B. mit:
3DMark06
Crysis Benchmark
Far Cry 2 Benchmark
World in Conflict Benchmark
SuperPi
Cinebench

Das ganz könne ich mit meiner Nikon D40 und Screenshots dokumentieren.
Da das Fach Fototechnik während meiner Ausbildung zu meinen besten gehört hat, sollte ich auch dazu in der Lage sein anständige Fotos zu schießen.

Ich würde mich freuen die CPU und das Board testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## s1n88 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch gern die Möglichkeit ergreifen, den neuen Phenom II X4 940 zu testen.

Da ich beruflich in diesen Bereich arbeite, habe ich die Möglichkeit die CPU mit verschiedenen Komponenten ausführlich zu testen.
Die gestellten Bedingungen erfülle ich alle. Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, einer der drei Tester zu werden


----------



## Maller (6. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Ich möchte mich ebenfalls wie alle anderen hier für den Leser test bewerben.

Digitale Fotos sind kein Problem habe eine 10megapixel kamera. Schraube seit mindestens 8 Jahren meine PCs selber zusammen und habe dadurch einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt im Bereich overclocking und testen der performance.

Als gegen Part zum testen hat mein jetziger PC folgende Komponenten verbaut: 

Intel Q6600 @ 3Ghz
Asus P5E X38
Sapphire HD 2900XT
4Gb Geil Ram 4-4-4-12 timings
X-fi fatalidy 
Thermaltake Thoughpower 750W 

Habe ebenfalls Windows XP und Vista zum Testen um zu guckn auf welchen System die Hardware besser läuft bei den Benchmarks. 

mfg
Oliver Müller aka Maller


----------



## doNmartinez (6. Februar 2009)

Auch ich würde mich gerne zur Verfügung stellen, um den Phenom II einem Vergleichstest zu unterziehen. Ich besitze ein Phenom- und  Intel-System. Das Phenom-System besteht aus folgender Hardware:

-AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition
-2GB OCZ Reaper DDR2-800 Ram
-Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H
-Wahlweise einer XFX8800GTX oder Powercolor 3870
-Samsung Spinpoint F1 500GB
-Coolermaster 750Watt Netzteil

Das Intel-System besteht aus folgender Hardware:

-Intel Core2Duo E8400
-4GB Corsair DDR2-800 Ram
-Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
-Gigabyte 280GTX
-2*Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB
-Enermax 425Watt Netzteil Pro82+

Die Hardware kann auf verschiedenen Windows Versionen getestet werden (Windows XP Prof, Vista Ultimate 32/64 Bit, Windows 7 Beta 64 Bit).

Ich verfüge über die notwendigen Kenntnisse zum Übertakten und Benchen der Hardware, da ich seit fast 10 Jahren am PC selbst tätig bin und immer das Optimum aus meiner Hardware herauskitzeln möchte. Ausserdem würde es mich sehr interessieren, wie sich der Phenom II gegen den Phenom I in der Praxis schlägt. Digitale Fotos sind ebenso, wie Filme möglich (Canon 3MP). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

doNmartinez.


----------



## Rambob (6. Februar 2009)

*Bewerbung 
*
Erst einmal möchte ich erwähnen, dass die Idee, Leser testen zu lassen sich sehr gut anhört!! Das Konzept Leser testen für Leser und vor allem Leser schreiben für Leser könnte dazu beitragen das OVERCLOCKING-Verfahren Schritt für Schritt noch einmal zu erklären und zwar so, dass jeder es versteht!!!

*Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle !!!*

*Mein System *

CPU     Intel Core 2 Duo E8300 @ 4.1Ghz @ 1.393750 V  
                                                                             MB      Gigabyte P35 DS3 REV 2.1 FSB 483 Mhz
RAM     8 GB G-Skill1000 Mhz @ 966 Mhz 5-6-6-17
GPU     GF 9600 GT @ 775 Mhz Clock
OS      WinXP 64bit

LUFTGEKÜHLT!!! @ 41 ° C idle und 74 ° C unter Vollast mit Core 2 Max Perfect (75°C von intel angegeben unter Vollast @ 2.83 Ghz )
also alles im grünen Bereich Läuft alles stabil seit 6 monaten (GTA4, COD4, CRYSIS, 3DMark 06, prime 95 - proof)

OC-Fähigkeit also vorhanden ( Als AMD Zweitsystem-Besitzer auch bei AMD wo sich der Vorgang leicht unterscheided )

Ich werde mir in 2-3 Tagen eine Zotac GeForce GTX 285 zulegen und das wäre dann wohl ein repräsentatives AMD System um gegen Intel`s Schlachtschiff Core I7 anzutreten^^

*Ich würde gerne den Prozessor Phenom II X4 940 + ASUS 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T** testen und habe mir folgende Vorgehensweise überlegt:*

1. GF 9600 GT vs GF 285 GTX auf CPU Standard Takt und auf höchster, stabil laufender CPU Taktrate --> 3DMark 06, CRYSIS Benchmark etc.

2. Übertakten der CPU ohne Multiplikator-Erhöhung bis zur höchstmöglichen, stabil laufenden Taktrate! ( für alle die keine Black Edition CPU besitzen oder sich leisten können! Einfach um die vorteile der BE hervorzuheben )

3. Übertakten der CPU mit Multiplikator-Erhöhung ( also Butter bei die Fische  die schlechte Grammatik in diesem Satz sei mir verziehen^^)
bis zur höchstmöglichen, stabil laufenden Taktrate mit Luftkühlung!!!

4. Übertakten der CPU mit Multiplikator-Erhöhung
bis zur höchstmöglichen, stabil laufendenTaktrate mit Wasserkühlung!!!

5. Gegenüberstellung von Luft- und Wasserkühlung 

Vor- und Nachteile (lohnt sich Wasserkühlung im Preis / Leistungs verhältnis) 

6. Fazit und Vergleich zum Core I7

*WARUM GERADE ICH?
*
- Vergleichskomponenten vorhanden ( wenn auch nicht so viele wie manch einer hier der beruflich zugang zu vielfältigster hardware hat ) ... verstehe ja dass dies im sinne möglichst umfangreicher Tests von Vorteil ist aber wer hat schon mehrere aktuelle Mainboards etc zu hause rumstehen? wohl die wenigsten...

- Bin ein armer Student (*schluchz*) der sich sonst diese cpu nicht leisten könnte und MUSS daher IMMER auf ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis achten wodurch ich auf diesem Gebiet wie ich denke ein kompetenter Ratgeber bin

- Da ich Student bin habe ich auch genug Zeit in den Semesterferien (neben meinem Ferienjob)  um ausgiebig zu testen!

- *Und last but not least möchte auch ich mal was geschenkt bekommen... hahaha* 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich allen hier noch viel viel Glück!!! Und an alle die sich evtl ärgern wenn es nicht klappt :   "*Man muss au jönne könne" *heisst et in Kölle

mfg


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGHx Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um die Stelle als Tester für den Phenom II. Durch meine langjährige Arbeit in diversen Foren (hauptsächlich Forumdeluxx.de) und einige andere Seite, habe ich einige Erfahrung im Verfassen von Testberichten. 

In der PCGHx 03/08 hatte ich dazu die Chance meinen ersten Printartikel zu veröffentlichen. Dabei handelte es sich um den Guide "Korrodierte Wasserkühler reinigen".


Besonderes Augenmerkt möchte ich bei meinem Test auf die Overclocking Eigenschaften der CPU/Boardkombi legen und würde dabei eine 700€ teure High-End Wasserkühlung, bestehend aus einem Aquacomputer Airplex Evo 1080, Aquastream XT Ultra, D-Tek Fuzion V2 und anderen hochwertigen Komponenten einsetzen.

Natürlich bin ich ebenso in der Lage, die Test unter einer "normalen" Luftkühlung, bzw. dem boxed Kühler durchzuführen. Zudem habe ich mehrer Speicherkits (G.Skill 1000, Crucial Ballistix D9GMH) zur Verfügung.

Qualitativ hochwertige Digitalfotos stellen für mich ebenso kein Hindernis, sondern eine Herausforderung dar, da ich leidenschaftlich gerne fotografieren und stolzer Besitzer einer Canon Eos 400 mit verschiedenen Optiken bin.


Es wäre mir eine Ehre und Freude diesen Test durchführen zu dürfen und hoffe als einer der Auserwählten zu bestehen.


may be the force with us...


Matthias S.


----------



## frEnzy (6. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne zu einem Test des Phenom II 940 bewerben. Als Testumgebung kann ich Ihnen Windows 2000, XP Professional und Vista Business anbieten. Dazu habe ich zwei Grafikkarten (eine HIS 4670 Ice-Q mit 512 MB & eine Palit HD4870 Sonic Dual Edition mit 1024 MB). Als Arbeitsspeicher hätte ich insgesamt 2 DDR2 800 Dual-Kits mit jeweils 2048 MB der Firma Geil für den Test zur Verfügung. Dazu würde ich mir auch noch zum Vergleich einen Dualkid DDR2-1066 mit 4GB holen. So könnte man den Unterschied zwischen 1GB DDR2800 (1 Modul), 2GB DDR2 800 (2 Module), 4GB DDR2 800 (4 Module), 2GB DDR2 1066 (1 Modul) und 4 GB DDR2 1066 (2 Module) heraus arbeiten. Jeweils mit den beiden Grafikkarten.

Um den Leistungsunterschied zu verdeutlichen, könnte ich als Vergleichssystem ein Ausu M3A78-EM (780G, microATX) mit einem AMD X2 BE-2400 (2,3GHZ) anbieten. Hier könnte man ebenfalls alle Speicher-und Grafikkarten Kombinationen durchführen, auch wenn eine 4870 eigentlich mit der CPU etwas unterfordert sein wird.

Im Angebot hätte ich auch vier verschiedene CPU-Kühler. Einmal den AMD-Boxedkühler, der beim Phenom II dabei ist, dann einen Scythe Shuriken, einen Scythe Ninja Mini und einen Scythe Mugen 2. Auch hier bieten sich verschiedenste Vergleichsmöglichkeiten an.

Als Gehäuse kämen zum einen ein Lian-Li PC-V350A und zum anderen ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy-Edition in Frage. Hier könnte man klären, ob der stabile Betrieb des Phenom 940 mit der 4870 auch in einem kleinen Cube möglich ist. Bei diesem Test käme der Scythe Mugen 2 allerdings nicht zum Zuge, weil er nicht ins Lian-Li Gehäuse passt.

Ich selbst habe leider nur einen 19' Monitor, könnte mir für den Test aber einen 24' von einem Kollegen leihen um auch die höheren Auflösungen zu testen.

Bei den Benchmarks würde ein Querschnitt aus einer Reihe Standardbechmarks (Sandra, SuperPi, 3D-Mark, Crysis Warhead, UT3, GTA 4 etc) genutzt werden. Die Bechmarks könten natülich je nach Anforderung angepasst werden 

Persönlich qualifiziert mich eine langjährige Erfahrung mit verschiedensten PC-Systemen (sowohl Intel als auch AMD, XP-Pro und Vista) sowie eine gewissenhafte Einstellung dem Test gegenüber. Eine lockere Schreibe käme ebenso zum Zuge wie detailiert recherchierte Hintergrundinformationen zu den Systemen. Digitale Foto- wie auch Filmaufnahmen sind kein Problem. Da ich keinerlei Übertaktungserfahrungen habe, könnte man bei dem Test gleichzeitig heraus finden, wie gut sich der Phenom II von einem Overclocker-n00b (  ) übertakten lässt.

Sollten Sie sich für mich als Tester entscheiden kann ich Ihnen garantieren, dass Sie schnell Ergebnisse zugesendet bekommen und dass Sie nicht enttäuscht sein werden von deren Qualität.

In diesem Sinne  Bis demnächst


----------



## Lochti (6. Februar 2009)

Hiermit möchte ich mich Bewerben,

um diese aufgabe meinens kultstatus AMD zu Testen !


Ich habe nur AMD und bleibe bei AMD, selbst ich habe Zuhause 4 Rechner mit AMD Prozzesoren 
angefangen von 
AMD Sempron 3000+, 
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
Und zwei mal einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400 Black Edition
Zwei Rechner den kids und zwei meiner Frau und mir !


----------



## SimonS (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, auch ich möchte mich als Tester hier bewerben


Als langjähriger AMD user, konnte ich schon erfahrung mit AMD Systemen sammeln. Ich bin nahezu die komplette Athlon reihe durchgegangen und hatte immer meinen spass mit dem oberclocking der Systeme. Final bin ich ca vor einem Jahr auf einen Intel Q6600 umgestiegen, welcher im mom auf 3,8 GHZ pro Kern rennt, statt den serien 2,4.

Ich selbst bin auch sehr aktiv im forumdeluxx zu finden.

Die kühlung des Testssystems würde eine mehr als reife wasserkühlung übernehmen, hier kommt der neue Heatkiller Rev 3.0, ein Mora2 Pro mit 9 Nanoxia Lüftern und 2 AS XT Ultra pumpen sowie ein Aquero zur Steuerung zum einsatz.

Natürlich würde der org. Boxed kühler auch getestet werden, auf lautstärke, performance und übertaktbarkeit

sonstige testhardware:

- 280 GTX (wakü by Watercool GPU-X²)
- Radeon 4850 (cooled by Artic Accellero)
- OZC Ram kit (2x2 GB DDR2-1200) (wassergekühlt)
- Mushkin Ram (2x2 GB DDR2-800)
- X-FI Titanium
- 24 zoll tft um auch in 1920x1200 testen zu können + 19 zoll tft
- LianLI Case V2110A (damit auch schön viel platz bei den bildern ist ,) )
- Enermax Modu 82+ 625W

Als Software stehen alle gängingen XP und Vista versionen zur verfügung in 32 und 64 bit.

Als Benchmark würden die üblichen Verdächtigen zum einsatz kommen. (3dMark 06 und Vantage, PiMark, Aquamark, Cinebench....)

Natürlich liegt meine digicam bereit das ganze mit bildern zu dokumentieren, so wie ich das schon mit dem HK 3.0 gemacht habe, von dem ersten fotos des innenlebens von mir kamen, sowie der erste kleine test 

Würde mich sehr freuen mal wieder einen AMD unter meine finger zu bekommen und diesen zu höchstleistungen zu motivieren.

mfg und grüße aus münchen


----------



## R3D (6. Februar 2009)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> jap
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben -> 
(übertaktungserfahrung bei den alten dualcores von amd und quadcores bei intel)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben 
Ich verfasse öffters Artikel(Testberichte)
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen 
Ne gute Digicam die gute Bilder macht hab ich da.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
Angefangen von Hardware Bilder non OC, OC Benches, temp messungen etc... (ggf vergleich mit Core2Q @Q9850..)
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht 
Da freut an sich 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen 
Supi!
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen 
Muss ja getestet werden 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen ...klar
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester 
*:O*

testOS: vista, xp: x64 x86
Vergleichsys: Q6600 oc @ 3,4 ghz, board: maximus formula x38,
gtx 260 top

externe Wakü 

würde mich freuen mal wieder zu testen 

gruß R3D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schranzhans (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerb mich gemeinsam mit "Rocco4" beim Lesertest.


Ganz klar warum!

Wir haben das Know-How.
Wir haben eine Elektrowerkstatt.
Wir haben in den letzten Monaten zahlreiche Systeme übertaktet.
Wir sind im Winter beim minus 4°C im Garten gesessen zum takten.
Wir haben für einen Casemod auf einen neuen PC geschossen. 
Wir haben einen Cousin, der hat eine Schwester und dessen Arbeitskollegin kann auf dem Computer schon ganz alleine schreiben! *fg*

Und jetzt das wichtigste.

*Wir tun es einfach gern!*


----------



## Zsinj (6. Februar 2009)

Einen Guten Morgen alle zusammen,
 ich würde mich gern für den Lesertest zum _Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition _bewerben.  

 Da sich mein aktueller 5600+ langsam der Rente nähert, käme ein neuer Phenom II genau richtig. Den auch mit OC wird die Leistung langsam knapp.  
 Ich selbst hatte schon so manchen Rechner zusammen geschraubt und bei meinen Bekannten gibt es auch des öfteren das eine oder andere Problemchen 
 Da ich mich schon  lange für Technik interessiere, insbesondere für die Welt der integrierten Schaltkreise, bringe ich auch einiges an Fachwissen mit. Jahrelanges PCGH lesen tun da ihr übriges.  
 Scheu vor der Hardware kenne ich als gelernter Elektroniker, der gerade Elektrotechnik studiert sowieso nicht.  
 Massig Zeit hätte ich auch, denn in einer Woche sind meine Prüfungen vorbei. Bilder sind dank meiner Canon Ixus 85 auch kein Problem.  
 Hardwaretechnisch zur Verfügung hätte ich mein aktuelles System, siehe Signatur  
 Zusätzlich könnte ich noch Tests mit meiner alten x1800XT/512 bieten und sofern gewünscht auch mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen.  

 So das war es dann auch erst mal,
 und in diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen viel Glück  

           Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Zsinj


----------



## dredr (6. Februar 2009)

*BEWERBUNG ALS TESTER FÜR CPU UND MAINBOARD*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für den Phenom II und das ASUS Board.
Warum Sie gerade mich als "Probanden" auswählen sollten kann ich Ihnen
kurz und plausibel erklären. Ich bin AMD infiziert seid dem Kauf eines AMD K6/2 der dann vom Athlon T-Bird danach vom Athlon XP dann vom Athlon 64 Sockel 939 und schliesslich vom Athlon 64 X2 abgelöst wurde. Ich bin stolz
auf meine AMD Infektion auch wenn sie mir oft auch Leiden beschert hat, 
aber es gab auch viele Phasen der Freude nach erfolgreiche Tuningaktionen
unter anderem mit Bleistiften und Leitlack. Auch ASUS als treuen Begleiter
möchte ich erwähnen, die mit verschiedenen Boards den optimalen Nährboden für das AMD Virus bereitstellen. Ich benutze zur Zeit das M2N32SLI Deluxe mit dessen Hilfe ich viele Versuche zur Steigerung der
Leistungsfähigkeit u.A. mittels VCORE und Speichertakterhöhung durchführe. 

Über eine erfolgreiche Wahl zum Tester würde ich mich riesig freuen.

MFG
Daniel


----------



## sebtb (6. Februar 2009)

Moin Moin.

Ich würde mich auch freuen den AMD testen zu können. 

Den 940er AMD wollte ich mir in naher Zukunft sowieso zulegen. Seitdem ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, lese ich aufmerksam jeden Bericht zu der CPU und warte auf ein wohlmöglich noch erscheinendes BIOS Update seitens ASUS für mein M2N-E. Falls dieses aber bis Mitte Februar ausbleibt, hatte ich geplant mir ein neues Mainboard zu holen, das ASUS M3A78-T.

Ich bin seit dem AMD 1700+ nicht mehr zu Intel umgestiegen. Gefolgt vom AMD 2500+ Barton, der damals auch extremes Übertaktungspotential hatte und locker auf AMD 3200+ Niveau lief. Danach folgte der AMD 4200+ und letztendlich mein derzeitiger AMD 5000+ BlackEdition. Ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken und dank der Berichte die ich auch dort im Vorfeld inhaliert habe, taktete ich die CPU auf einen AMD 6000+, freier Multiplikator sei dank ein leichtes Spiel. 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich privat bei Freunden einige PCs zusammengebaut. Vom E6600 bis E8500 war im DualCore Bereich alles vertreten. Auch QuadCores wie den Q6600 und QX6700 habe ich verbauen dürfen. Takten inklusive. Stets habe ich auch auf kompatible Ram-Module geachtet, dass sie das Vorhaben "Overclocking" nicht eingrenzen.

Mein derzeitiger Rechner besteht aus einem AMD 5000+ BE @ 3.00GHz, ASUS M2N-E, 4 GB G.E.I.L DDR2-800 und wahlweise 4 GB OCZ DDR2-1066, einer 9800GTX+ von Gainward und wahlweise einer Gainward 8800GTS. Als Monitore kann ich einen 19" TFT und einen 23" TFT stellen, beide von Samsung. Auflösungen von 640x480 bis hin zu 2048x1152 kann ich daher anbieten.

Als CPU Kühler kann ich nur zu Luftkühlern greifen. Einen Scythe Kühler und einen Xigmatek HDT-S1284.

In meinem Gehäuse sind 6 Lüfter installiert. Ein guter Luftstrom ist daher vorhanden.

Wichtige Progamm Kenntnisse zum Übertakten sind vorhanden. Zudem würde ich AMD Fusion testen wollen, ob es wirklich soviel bringt wie AMD behauptet.

Na mal schauen ob mein System als Grundlage dienen kann. Spiele wie GTA 4, worauf ich sehr gespannt wäre wie da die CPU Druck macht^^, über CS:S, COD4 und COD5 sowie AOE3, Burnout Paradise,GRID, und viele mehr kann ich auch anbieten. Für Fotos nehm ich die digitale Spiegelreflex Kamera unserer Werbefirma.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (6. Februar 2009)

Würde mich auch gerne für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940bewerben.
Als Vergleichssystem hätte ich einen Q6700 und einen E4500 auf dem Gigabyte P35-DS4 mit 8 GB G.Skill F2-8000CL5-2GBPQ (4x 2GB) und 4 GB MDT DDR2-800(4x 1GB). Als Grafikkarte könnte ich dem Phenom II X4 940 eine 8800GT oder eine GTX260 (216) zur Seite stellen.
Mit dem Overclocking dürfte es auch keine Probleme geben, da ich ich es schon seit mehreren Jahren erfolgreich betreibe.
Als ambitionierter Hobbyfotograf dürften die Fotos mit der Sony Alpha 300 auch keine Probleme machen. Der deutschen Rechtschreibung bin ich ebenfalls mächtig und es macht mir keine Probleme Texte übersichtlich und gut verständlich zu verfassen.

MfG

Matthias


----------



## zipmar (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGH(X)-Team!
Ich bewerbe mich hiermit, für euren Lesertest zum AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition.
Zu meiner Person ist zu sagen, das ich mich seit mehren Jahren, mit  PC-Hardware und Overclocking beschäftige. Meine ersten Erfahrungen konnte ich mit einem AMD 486er DX 100 machen (lang ist es her!) und bin zur Zeit bei Intel hängen geblieben. Meine Systeme, Core2Duo E6600@3,6GHz und Core2Quad Q6600@3,42GHz, haben schon einige Test durchlaufen, bis ich die optimalen Einstellungen pro System gefunden hatte.  Daher stelle ich mal in den Raum, das ich zum testen der Hardware gut geeignet sein sollte.
Was die Bedingungen zur Teilnahme angeht, erfülle ich wie meine Mitbewerber auch 100%.
Dazu kommt noch, das ich besonderen Ehrgeiz für den Test schon jetzt habe, allein wegen der Vorstellung, seine Zeilen und Bilder in eurer Print-Ausgabe wieder zu finden.

Also, last mich testen.....

Schöne grüsse
zipmar


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

ich hatte gerne das lesertest mitmachen.

ich hatte viel Oc-erfahrung:
1. celeron 333@525
2 celeron 800@1120
3 Athlon x2 5000@3,1Ghz
Digicam vorhanden

einzige Probleme ist meine schlechte Grammatik.

edit: ich werden PhenomII auf Asus M3A78-T und auch auf M3N-HT testen, ob PhenomII auch gut auf nvidia Chipsatz übertakten ließ.


----------



## langrulez (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Jungs des Hardware EXTREME Forums. 

Ich bin Wirtschaftsinformatik Student an der Simon OHM Hochschule in Nürnberg und würde gern den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition auf Herz und Niren testen.

Mein eigenes System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:


Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 3.0 GHz (Kühlung: Zalman CNPS9700 LED)
ASUS P5B Deluxe
AMD Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB  (Kühlung: Zalman VF 1000-LED)
4 GB DDR2-800 Arbeitsspeicher von GEIL
Mit Overclocking sollte ich keine Probleme haben, da ich dies schon seit ein paar Jahren betreibe.
Desweitern besitze ich einen großen und aufgeräumten Schreibtisch, der bestens dafür geeignet ist. Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein, steht meine Digitalcam von Casio natürlich immer griff bereit neben dem PC.

Über die Möglichkeit den neuen Phenom II zu testen würde ich mich riesig freuen, ich brauch ja auch einen Beschäftigung in meinen Semesterferien . 

mfg
langrulez


----------



## Gargoul (6. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​hallo, ich möchte mich als Tester für die AMD Cpu und das asus mainboard bewerben, da ich seit über zehn Jahren nur AMD cpus nutze und auch Erfahrung damit habe.Ich kann mich gut ausdrücken,kann digitale Fotos machen und habe vor allem die Zeit um mich damit zu beschäfftigen.

Gruß Gargoul


----------



## F4K3R (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Auch ich möchte mich bewerben.

Die erforderlichen Vorraussetzungen erfülle ich meiner Meinung nach alle.
Warum gerade ich? Das werden Sie sich sicher fragen.
Das möchte ich mal wie folgt begründen.
Ich habe eigentlich bis zum letzten System ausschließlich AMD Systeme besessen und habe noch keinen Rechner nicht übertaktet. Daher habe ich natürlich Praxiserfahrung was OC angeht. Ich muss allerdings dabei sagen dass ich noch nie einen öffentlichen Testbericht geschrieben habe. Aber genau das ist das Interessante dabei. Ich würde gern diese Herausforderung annehmen und meinen ersten Testbericht schreiben.

Zur Zeit habe ich einen Intel Q6600 auf einem Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3 mit 3,2GHz stabil am laufen. Ich würde die Testhardware mit meinem Rechner vergleichen. Ich verfüge natürlich über einige Grafikkarten die dann auch alle getestet werden. Es ist NVidia und AMD (ATI) vertreten.
Es ist auch ein Full HD Monitor vorhanden der es mir ohne Probleme ermöglicht Benchmarks bis zur Full HD Auflösung zu erstellen.

Um das ganze mit Bildern zu dokumentieren ist natürlich eine Digitalkamera verfügbar.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn unter anderem meine "Wenigkeit" zum Tester auserwählt würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
    F4K3R


----------



## kampfschaaaf (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo. Auch ich stelle meine Zeit und mein Know-how gerne zur Verfügung. Ich habe bei sysprofile.de eine Zeit lang sowohl im Super-Pi, als auch im 3DMark06 den ersten Platz für AMD-Systeme belegt. Im 3DMark06 führe ich noch immer. 
Ich würde die Hardware in ein neues Antec 300 einbauen. Gekühlt würde er erst einmal mit dem Werkskühler von AMD, dann mit einem Zalman 9700. WaKü-Tests sind möglich, da ich über einen Triple-Radi verfüge, aber ich finde das führt zu weit und vielleicht an der Zielgruppe vorbei. Fotos könnte ich mit einer 7,1 Megapixel Canon schießen.

Über die Art meiner "Schreibe", könnte ich diese 3 Testberichte, die ich für die ebay-Gemeinde geschrieben habe auf den Tisch bringen:

http://testberichte.ebay.de/*GeForce7900GX2-vs-7950GX2*_W0QQugidZ10000000002366432

http://testberichte.ebay.de/*Opteron-vs-Athlon64-So939*_W0QQugidZ10000000002565697

http://testberichte.ebay.de/*RADEON-HD-3870-X2-ATI-AMD*_W0QQugidZ10000000006838340

In freudiger Erwartung
kampfschaaaf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CTC (6. Februar 2009)

Wir, 3 Klassenkameraden (21, 27 und 27 Jahre) die momentan eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker absolvieren, würden uns für diesen Lesertest bewerben. 
In Form eines Projekts könnten wir die Tests in unserem Klassenraum durchführen und dokumentieren (eine Digicam sowie ein AVCHD Camcorder sind vorhanden). Durch ähnliche Projekte während unserer Ausbildung ist eine ausführliche Dokumentation in Schrift und Bild (wenn erwünscht auch Video) kein Problem. Unsere PC Begeisterung begann mit einem 286er und MS-DOS. OC Erfahrung ist vorhanden.

Momentan besitzen wir folgende Systeme:

- Asus P5N32-E SLI
- C2D 6750 @ 3GHz
- 4 GB OCZ Dual Channel CL4
- 8800 GTX
- Thermaltake Armor
- Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
- Vista Ultimate 64Bit
- SyncMaster 226BW

- Asus P5Q-E
- C2D 8400
- 4 GB Kingston 1066 CL5
- Ati Radeon 4850 (Asus)
- Aerocool 650W
- NZXT Apollo
- Vista Premium 64Bit
- 52“ Toshiba Full HD LCD TV

- Shuttle SN25P
- AMD 939 X2 4400+ @ 2,796 GHz
- 2 GB Kingston HyperX DDR @ 466 MHz
- Sapphire 1950 Pro Ultimate
- XP Professional
- Asus VW222U

- Biostar TA770 A2+
- AM2+ 7750BE  @ 3,4 GHz
- 4GB OCZ DDR2 @ 1066 MHz
- XFX GeForce 9600GT XXX
- OCZ Stealth Stream 500W
- Sharkoon Rebel 9
- Vista Business 64Bit
- 2 x Asus VW222U

Noch nicht verbaute Komponenten (werden am 07.02.09 verbaut):
- Intel i7 920
- Asus P6T
- Corsair XMS3 6GB Triple Kit

Nicht mehr verbaute Komponenten
- Asus A8V
- AMD 4200+
- 4 GB PC3200
- ATI Radeon 1650
- Nvidia GeForce 4400SE


----------



## Trisher (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hiermir möchte ich mich um den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 bewerben. Ich kann ausreichende Kenntnisse über Computer vorweisen. 
Seit ca. acht Jahren habe ich in meinem Desktoprechnern ausschließlich AMD-CPUs verbaut. In meinem derzeitigen System läuft ein Phenom X5 9850 BE, selbstverständlich leicht übertaktet (läuft leider nur 2.8-2.9GHz, da mein akutelles Mainboard nicht mehr zulässt). Apropos Mainboard, dass ist nämlich (nur) ein Asus M3A aber immerhin mit AM2+ Support. Dank Wasserkühlung dürften die Übertaktungsversuche hervorragende Leistungen erzielen. Ein Test mit Windows 7 (Beta) ist auch kein Problem. Fotos dürften dank digitaler Spiegelreflexkamera in höchster Qualität ausfallen. 

Die gesamten Spezifikationen meines momentanen Systems sind:

Mainboard:         Asus M3A (BIOS 1001)
CPU:                 AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @2.8GHz
Arbeitsspeicher:  Team Elite PC-6400 2x2GB Dual-Channel
Grafikkarte:        XFX Geforce 9800 GTX
3 HDDs mit Kapazitäten zwischen 250 und 500GB

Die Kühlung ist eine in das Gehäuse "Kandalf LCS" von Thermaltake integrierte Wasserkühlung, die auch einen übertakteten Prozessor, danke 120x360mm Radiator ohne Probleme bei 25°C unter Volllast hält.

Ich würde mich freuen die Komponenten testen zu können und einen Teil zu einer eurer zukünftigen Ausgaben beitragen zu düfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Trisher


----------



## Jack_Steel (6. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren 

ich möchte mich als Tester für den Phenom II und das ASUS Board zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich bin 27, komme aus Graz (Österreich) und beschäftige mich seit über 10 Jahren intensiv mit Computern. Seit dem Erwerb eines AMD Athlon Thunderbird vor knapp 9 Jahren habe ich zahlreiche Erfahrungen mit Overclocking/Casemodding gesammelt. Diese habe ich ausführlich auf meiner Website dokumentiert:

Casemodding
Overclocking

Besonders hervorheben möchte ich die detaillierte Planung von Änderungen an meinem PC-Gehäuse im Vorfeld. Dafür habe ich mein Gehäuse in Handarbeit exakt vermessen und digital in AutoCAD nachgezeichnet.

Da eines meiner weiteren Hobbys die Fotografie ist und ich auch eine entsprechende Ausrüstung besitze wäre ich sicher in der Lage meine Ergebnisse kreativ und auf einem qualitativ hohen Niveau abzulichten.

Als Referenz für meine fotografischen Fähigkeiten kann ich Sie auf mein Portfolio oder die Sammlung meiner besten Fotos verweisen.

Ich besitze zur Zeit zwar "nur" einen AMD Athlon mit Barton Core auf dem legendären Abit NF7-S 2.0, aber seit Monaten lese ich intensiv Reviews aktueller Hardware und bin unmittelbar davor den Schritt in Richtung Phenom zu tun. Ich denke der Zeitpunkt könnte nicht günstiger sein. Nehmen Sie mich 

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Gixxer84 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGH Team,

 hiermit möchte ich mich um die Teilnahme am Lesertest bewerben.

 OC Erfahrung habe ich schon seid mehreren Jahren.Angefangen hat es damals mit dem Bleistift-MOD um den Multiplikator von Athlon XP CPU´s frei zu schalten.Danach drehte sich dann alles um die Athlon64 AthlonX2 usw.

 Seid dem verfolge ich immer was sich so tut in der CPU Welt,und bin sehr experimentierfreudig.

 Momentan habe ich ein Intel System,da beim erscheinen der Core2Duo CPU´s die Leistung und OC Freudigkeit einfach zu überzeugend waren...

 Mein System besteht aus:

 C2D E4300 @ 3800 MHZ 
 SCYTHE NINJA 2
 ASUS P5K / WIFI
 2048 MB G.SKILL DDRII 800 @ 1066
 GAINWARD GFORCE 8800 GT
 OS Win XP PRO 32 bit / Win 7 Beta 64 bit

 Für Vergleiche habe ich noch RAM von verschiedenen Herstellern,die bei den Lesern der PCGH auch sehr beliebt sind.

 Zum Systemvergleich können Diverse Systeme von Freunden organisiert werden,so ist sichergestellt das viele verschiedene Konfigurationen verglichen werden können.

Aktuelle Games zum Leistungsvergleich sind natürlich auch vorhanden.

Habe mich schon bei vielen Tests beworben,ist leider nie was draus geworden,würde mich sehr freuen wenn es diesmal klappt,und AMD die
Chance bekommt mich von ihrem Produkt zu überzeugen.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paderborn


----------



## XHotSniperX (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Mein Freund und ich sind jetzt in der 11. Klasse (Schweiz) und müssen nun eine Maturaarbeit schreiben. Zuerst konnten wir uns nicht entscheiden was wir nehmen sollten, doch nach einer Besprechung ist uns die Idee eingefallen, etwas mit der Nanoarchitektur der Computertechnologie anzufangen und auch medizinische Hintergründe hervorzubringen. Ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen, möchten wir auch übers "Overclocking" berichten. Leider haben wir kein Prozessor, der in einer 45nm Architektur gefertigt ist und deshalb wäre es für unsere Arbeit finanziell sehr hilfreich. OC-Erfahrung ist bei beiden vorhanden. Eine Digitalkamera und Videokamera ist auch vorhanden. Unseren Testbericht werden wir professionell gestalten und unter Aufsicht eines Computerexperten führen.

Unsere Systeme sind:

1.) AMD-System
-Foxconn A79A-S +SB750
-AMD Phenom 9950 BE @ 3.2 Ghz (liquid c.)
-Sapphire ATi HD Radeon 4870 X2
-4GB OCZ DDR2 1066MHz CL5 XTC Platinum
-1000GB Samsung HD103UJ SpinPoint F1 32MB
-Samsung SH-223Q
-Thermaltake Armor LCS

2.) Intel-System
-Asus P5QC
-Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
-Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT
-Apacer  DDR2 800MHz 2GB
-Samsung Spinpoint F1 HD 500GB HD502IJ, 7200rpm, 8.9ms, 16MB
-Samsung SH-223Q

Weitere nicht verbaute Komponenten sind vorhanden

Ausserdem möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich eine gute Erfahrung mit AMD Prozessoren und den Phenom I Prozessoren habe. Mich interessiert somit umso mehr die neue Architektur der Phenom II CPUs. Was wir ebenso noch testen könnten ist, auf welchem der beiden Mainboards (Foxconn A79A-S mit Southbridge 750 und Northbridge 790FX, Asus M3A78-T mit SB-750 und NB-790GX) der Prozessor besser zum übertakten geeignet wäre und wie weit er mit Wasserkühlung (von Thermaltake) noch gehen würde.

Ich wünsche euch allen Glück und uns auch


----------



## cami (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag an Alle

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und dem Asus Mainboard, Asus M3A78- T bewerben.

Seid ca. zwei Jahren, nach erfolglosem versuch mein damaliger Dell Pc aufzubessern, beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema Computer.

Durch einen Kollegen bin ich damals auf die PCGH- Zeitschrift gekommen, welche mir immer nützliche Tipps in Sachen Hardware, Oc'en etc. gegeben hat. 

Wieso ich mich Bewerbe:

Weil ich sehr gerne an und mit Pc's arbeite. Eine gewisse Erfahrung (nicht im extrem Oc'en) aber im "normalen" 24/7 Takten mitbringen kann.

Mich gerne einer neuen Herausforderung, Phenom II widmen möchte.

Zudem verschiedene Pc- Teile zu Hause habe, welche ich gerne auf dem Mainboard und mit dem neuen Prozessor testen möchte.

Was vorhanen ist:

*Interesse an einer neuen Herausforderung
* Kamera
* Overclocking- Kenntnisse
* Verschiedene Grakas
* Verschiedene Ram Module
* Verschiedene Cpu- Kühler
* Gute Deutschkenntnisse


Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück und hoffe das ich als "Auserwählter" berichten darf.


----------



## verrueckt (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich bei euch für die Teilnahme am Lesertest bewerben. 
Ich gehe die geforderten Punkt einfach mal der Reihe nach durch:
Erfahrung mit CPUs und OC:
OC-Kenntnisse habe ich seit meinem ersten Rechner, einem Athlon XP 1700+, der standardmäßig auf 1100 Mhz lief und jetzt auf ca. 1690 (und ja, er läuft noch ). Das war prozentual bisher auch mein größter Erfolg beim Übertakten, schließlich über 50% mehr Takt . 
Auch im Übertakten von Grafikkarten habe ich Erfahrung, meine ATI Radeon HD4850 läuft statt 650/993 jetzt auf satten 790/1200 Mhz.
Sonstige Erfahrungen mit CPUs habe ich mit einem AMD Sempron, Sockel 754; einem AMD Athlon X2 4000+, Sockel AM2 und meinem Intel Core2Quad Q6600, Sockel 775. Da diese jeweils in ganzen Rechnern verbaut sind, habe ich von der Auswahl von Teilen her keine Probleme.
Auf ältere Systeme könnte ich zurückgreifen, allerdings ist dort ein Vergleich mit u.a. Crysis vollkommen unmöglich.
Kühlungsmöglichkeiten habe ich per Luftkühlung mit zahlreichen Gehäuselüftern und meinem Cooler Master GeminII auch.
Ordentliche Schreibe:
Ich beherrsche die deutsche Rechtschreibung und kann kurz und bündig formulieren, das kriege ich also hin.
Digitale Fotos:
Dafür habe ich meine kleine Sony Cybershot DSC-S700, also kein Problem.
Schreiben des Aufrüstberichtes:
Ich habe wie oben genannt genug Vergleichssysteme, genauso auch Spiele und Benchmarksoftware(3DMark06, 3DMark Vantage, Crysis, Far Cry 2, CSS, Battlefield 2 und 2142, Bioshock usw. usf.), um einen guten Vergleich zu haben.
Zusammenfassung wird veröffentlicht:
Es wäre mir eine Ehre, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. 

Motivierte Helfer und Korrekturleser habe ich auch. 

Ich würde mich freuen, einer von euren Testern zu sein und meinen Test im Magazin wiederzufinden.

Mif freundlichen Grüßen,

verrueckt


----------



## raffa (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag ans alle....
Mit diesem Schreiben möchte ich mich für den Test des Phenom 2 X4 940 BE und des dazugehörigem Mainboards M3A78-T von ASUS bewerben. Warum genau ich? Gute Frage und das bedeutet es gibt auch eine gute Antwort.

Als ich vor gut 6 Jahren angefangen habe mich fürs OCen zu interessieren hätte ich nie gedacht das es so viel Spass macht aus Hardware das letzte heraus zu kitzeln und Benchmarkpunkte zu ergattern. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit viel Erfahrung damit und bin auch wöchentlich damit Beschäftigt Hardware zu Übertakten...... Im Moment sind meine 2 Systeme folgende: Q6600, 4 GB OCZ Reaper DDR 2 800 PC2 6400 (4-3-3-15), Enermax Liberty 620 W und Gigabyte X38 DQ6 Rev.1, mein neuer Grafikknecht ist die Gainward GTX 295. Mein AMD System besteht aus dem Phenom X4 Agena B3 9850 BE, ASUS Crosshair 2 Formula,nForce 780a SLI, DDR2 800 PC2 6400 Corsair TWIN 4GB ( 4-4-4-12), Enermax Modu82+ 625 W und hier ist der arme Grafikknecht die Point of View 9800 GX2. Ich denke das es gut ist verschiedene Elemente zu tauschen um den neuen X4 zu testen.
Da ich mit meinem AMD System nicht ganz zufrieden bin was das OC betrifft, würde mich wirklich sehr Interresieren ob die neuen Phenom´s sich wirklich so gut takten lassen wie man hört.
Auch habe ich kein Problem an Stickstoff zu kommen, den ich arbeite an einem Laser der Bleche schneidet und dieser wird unter anderem mit Stickstoff betrieben. Eine Wasserkühlung habe ich in meinem Intel System verbaut. Ist nur eine im Gehäuse montierte Wakü ( Thermaltake Kandalf) Standart Wakü. Trotzdem wäre es sicher gut mit Wasser, Luft und Stickstoff zu OCen.
Meine 2 Betriebssysteme sind: Windows XP 32 bit Home und Windows VISTA Ultimate 64 bit.
Zum Fotos machen und bearbeiten sind mein Bruder und ich genau die Richtigen zwei, denn mein Bruder macht gerade eine Ausbildung als Fotograf und in unserer Freizeit beschäftigen wir uns sehr oft damit ( wenn wir nicht gerade am OCen sind).
Also ich hoffe das Ihr mir die Chanche gibt dieses geile Paket zu testen, obwohl ich in der Schweiz wohnhaft bin.
Danke und grüsse ans ganze Team.


----------



## pcfreak26 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich auch mal für den Test. Ich habe die Möglichkeit das System mit mehreren anderen zu vergleichen. 
Ich selbst benutze einen Phenom 9550 welcher auf einem Asus M3A sitzt. Leider kann ich den Phenom II 940BE nicht auf dem M3A einsetzen, da dieses nur Prozessoren mit einer TDP von 95W unterstützt. Als Grafikkarte steht eine HD4830 von Club3D zur Verfügung und der Arbeitsspeicher besteht aus 4Gb (4x 1Gb) Corsair XMS DDR2-800 (5-5-5-15). Den Strom liefert ein Tagan Piperock 500W Netzteil. Zum Testen habe ich die Möglichkeit auf Windows Xp PRO x86, Vista Ultimate x86/x64 und die Windows 7 beta x64 zurückzugreifen. 

Erfahrungen im Overclocking sind auch vorhanden, allerdings sehe ich im Normalbetrieb gröstenteils davon ab. Letztes dauerhaftes OC hatte ich bei einem Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE (Standart 2,6GHz, OC lag bei 2,8Ghz), um den Arbeitsspeicher auf vollen 400 MHz (DDR2-800) laufen zu lassen. Hatte ihn aber schon bis auf 3,2 GHz getrieben, bloss das mir da der Prozessor dann zu warm wurde.

Gruss Pcfreak26.

Ps: Was mich persöhnlich noch interressieren würde, ist die Leistungsaufnahme des System, welche ich dann ermitteln würde und das mit verschieden Prozessoren und Konfigurationen. Und die Fotos, da würde mir jemand beseite stehen der Fotograf ist, damit die Fotos natürlich auch eine gute Qualität haben.


----------



## LSDbar (6. Februar 2009)

Liebe Pc Games Hardware Redaktion, 

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des PhenomII X4 940 (inklusive dem Asus-Mainboard M3A78-T) bewerben. 

Seit meiner Kindheit interresiere ich mich für die verschiedensten Hardware-Komponenten, da ich aufgrund meines Vaters (Ingenieur für Automatisierungstechnik) bereits sehr früh mit Hard-, sowie Software in Kontakt kam. 
Bereits im zarten Alter von 9 Jahren machte ich spannende Erfahrungen beim Betätigen des Turboknopfes an einem Am386er-Computer, inklusive Win 3.1. .

Dies war der Moment an dem meine Leidenschaft für Hardware im Allgemeinen und meine besondere Affinität zu AMD-Prozessoren geweckt wurde. 

Es folgten zahlreiche AMD-Systeme mit K6-II, K7, K8-Kernen, die mich allesamt fasziniert hatten.
Meine ersten Overclockingversuche legte ich mit einem AMD Duron (per gelungenem Bleistifttrick,den ich aus einer PCGH-Ausgabe her kannte) im Jahr 2000 hin. 
Seit dem Zeitpunkt an, habe ich jedes meiner Systeme übertaktet. 

Aktuell besitzt ich ein _*Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H Board*_ (AM2+; 790GX) und zwei 4GB-Speicher Kits: 
*- G.Skill Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) *_(<- aktuell verbaut)_*
- OCZ Platinum XTC Edition Kit 4GB PC2-8500U CL5-5-5-18

*Meine aktuelle CPU ein _*AMD Athlon X2-5700+*_ (G2-Stepping) @ (3,1 Ghz; 1.4VCore) wird vom _*EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner*_ leise und gut gekühlt. 

Ich würde gerne (wie wahrscheinlich jeder Andere hier im Forum) diesen Lesertest machen und bin selbstverständlich dazu bereit viele Stunden meines Lebens in dieses wunderbare Hobby zu investieren und alle Ergebnisse schriftlich, sowie bildlich festzuhalten und der PCGH zur Verfügung zustellen. 

Allen anderen Bewerbern wünsche ich viel Glück!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## |L1n3 (6. Februar 2009)

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest über den Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition. Ich erfülle alle Bedingungen:

- Mitglied der Hardware-Community PC Games Hardware Extreme bin ich seit fast der ersten Stunde .
- Erfahrungen im Overclocking-Bereich sind absolut vorhanden.
- Das Verfassen des Testberichtes stellt keine Hürde da .
- Für digitale Fotos stehen hier mehrere gute Kameras bereit.
- Mein Athlon64 3700+ @ 3Ghz ist ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen

Desweiteren bin ich höchst interessiert am Thema Hardware und kenne auch technische Hintergrunddetails.

Fürs testen würde ich folgende Konfiguration aufbauen:
Phenom II X4 940 BE
ASUS M3A78-T
8 GiB OCZ Platinum XTC Edition DDR2-1066 CL5 (4* 2 GiB)
8800 GTS @ 650 | 900
Creative SB ZS 2
Adaptec 2100S RAID-Controller (SCSI U160, PCI, 32MiB SDRAM)
BQT ES-450W Netzteil

+ 7 Festplatten u. 2 Optische Laufwerke


----------



## kahlertc (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo! Auch ich möchte mich für den Test bewerben! 
Mein derzeitiges System ist ein Asus P5Q mit einem Q6600@3,6ghz und 1,6volt. CPU Kühler ist der CNPS 9700LED von Thermaltake. Dazu kommt noch aktuell eine 8800GT ebenfalls übertaktet und 2GB Ram Corsair CM2X1024-8500C5D. Ich hätte die Möglichkeit auch noch mit 2GB Ram ebenfalls von Corsair aber die 6400-Variante, und 2GB Black Dragon von GEIL. Von den Grafikkarten könnte ich auch noch mit einer 7300GS testen. Ich könnte also eine Vergleich anstellen, wie der Prozessor mit hoher und geringer Grafikleistung skaliert! 
Als Bildschirm verwende ich den SyncMaster 226BW, kann also auch mit hoher Auflösung Tests durchführen. Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit. 

Ich hab viel Überfahrung mit Systemkonfiguration (baue für den gesamten Freundeskreis Rechner zusammen) natürlich meistens auch mit Overclocking, also alles was Luftkühlung hergibt!

Bin Schüler und habe gerade Ferien, also sehr viel Zeit einen ausführlichen Test zu schreiben! Würde mich sehr freuen!
mfg


----------



## pw1 (6. Februar 2009)

Hiemit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest.
Die Bedingungen erfülle ich.
(q6600 @3,6; 88oo gts@ 800,2140,2000) Wakü.
Genug Software zum Benchen ist auch vorhanden. Auch extrem Presets sind möglich da ich ein 26" Full-HD Display hab. Da mein Zweitsystem ein ein amd/ati sys ist hab ich auch da OC Erfahrung. 
MfG pw1


----------



## hasek53 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Mein aktuelles System ist ein AMD 64 X2 4600+ S939 (@2800MHz) mit einem DFI Lanparty Motherboard und einer GeForce 9600GT.

Habe generell gute Erfahrung mit CPUs, Motherboards usw.

Würde mich daher gerne für den Lesertest melden!!!

Schöne Grüße aus Tirol


----------



## JOJO (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, auch von mir eine Bewerbung als Systemtester für PCGH

Ausbildung: Kommunikationselektroniker/ Informationstechnik

Referenzsystem: 

- GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS3

- Intel E8400 OC 3,6 Ghz (Intel Standartkühler)

- 4 GB, 2 x 1GB Kingston DDR2 667 99U5316-010.A00LF/ OC 800 Mhz, 2 x 1 GB Team Group Team Value DDR 667/ OC 800 Mhz.

- NVIDIA GT 8800 (1024 MB) Gainward

- Monitor SyncMaster T220

- ENERMAX  Liberty 500W

- Creativ SB CA 20 K1 X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Betriebssysteme W7, XP Home, VISTA Ultimate auf getrennten HD

weiteres Referenzsystem

- BIOSTAR, Intel C2D, 2 Ghz/ OC 2,4 Ghz, 2 GB DDR 2 667 noname, NVIDIA GT 8800 (512), VISTA Ultimate, SyncMaster 226 BW

Gruß Jojo


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Februar 2009)

Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein = jo das bin ich nun schon seit knapp 2 Jahren

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben = Intel e6750 , Athlon XP, Opteron 180 (Sockel 939) also Erfahrung ist vorhanden.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben = Wenn ich mich anstrenge geht das wohl in Ordnung xD 

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen = Is möglich(K750i dürfte reichen)

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben = Selbestverständlich..auser CB Und Luxx fallen mir auch keine anderen Foren ein wo ich was reinschreiben könnte ,ah doch Award Fabrik .Aber erst nach dem Test 

- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht = juhuuuu *freu*

- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen = sehr schön ^^

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen =lol ??? nachem sich mein gigabyte Board verabschiedet hat und Alternate mir ein Kaputtes P5Q zugeschickt hat brauch ich dir Hardware schon dringend ^^

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen = Solange ihr nix unrechtes tut *lacht* ja geht klar  

- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester = Ja wie schon oben beschrieben wre des hammer geil und würde grad gut passen wegen geld mangel

Mfg Ultimo


----------



## yamo (6. Februar 2009)

Ohne größere Hoffnung bewerbe ich mich auch mal für den Test, da mein Testgebiet auf 24/7 oc - also Alltagstauglichkeit- liegen würde.

Seit 1995, dem schmerzlichen Wechsel vom Amiga zum Pc, konfiguriere ich meine Rechner nur noch nach Komponenten.

Momentan habe ich 3 Rechner im Einsatz (Kernkomponenten):

HTPC: Asus A8N-Sli - AMD 4200X2 - Nvidia 9600GT - Pinnacle Sat - 2GB Ram - OS Vista x86 -       Silverstone LC 17

Laptop: Acer 5220 mit T7500 C2D 2,2 GHZ - 2GB Ram - OS: Mac 10.5.5 / XP Prof. Sp 3

Gaming: XFX 680ilt Sli - Q6600 @3 GHZ boxed, 2x2 GB G. Skill - GTX 280 GPU - 9600 GT PPU -              NT: 750 W. - OS Vista x64

Ich bin 41 Jahre jung und Polizeibeamter im vorzeitigem Ruhestand (nach Dienstunfall). Daher hätte ich genug Muße, diverse Tests durchzuführen.

Zu den oben erwähnten Grafikkarten könnte ich evtl. noch eine HD 4650 testen. Eine vernünftige "Schreibe" kann ich garantieren, aber leider nicht exotische Testbedingungen wie z. B: WaKü usw.

Software zum benchen ist vorhanden, neben den üblichen -synthetischen- Verdächtigen z. B: Far Cry 2, Crysis, GTA 4  und noch einiges mehr.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo, PCGH-Team,

dann möchte auch ich mich kurz bewerben für den Lesertest des Deneb.

Registriertes Mitglied bin ich bereits seit einigen Monaten, eine langjährige IT-Erfahrung kann ich vorweisen.
Als gelernter Industriekaufmann und nebenberuflicher PC-Händler für individuelle und maßgeschneiderte Konfigurationen sollte mir die deutsche Rechtschreibung geläufig sein

OC-Erfahrung ist vorhanden, sowohl was AMD als auch Intel angeht, den C2D E 6850 hatt ich unter Luftkühlung auf 3,8 Ghz, aktuell den Q9550 auf 3,42 Ghz.
Auch die guten alten Athlon XP wurden von mir bereits übertaktet.

Mit der Casio Exilim nebst Mini-Stativ dürften ganz vernünftige Bilder möglich sein.

Sehr gerne würde ich den Deneb im Vergleich zu meinem Q9550 mit 4 x 2 GB Apogee GT PC 1066 sehen, alternativ noch die G-Skill F1 PC 800, da ja bis dato fast ausschliesslich der Q9550 mit 2,83 Ghz gegen den Deneb mit 3 Ghz getestet wurde.

Als Gehäuse hätte ich bereits ein Antec Threehundred sowie ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 hier stehen, als Netzteil käme ein Coolermaster Silent Pro 500W zum Einsatz, GPU wäre die GTX 280 XT von XFX und evtl. noch die gute, alte MSI 8800 GTX OC.

Vielleicht gehöre ich ja zu den glücklichen, würde mich freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## A.C.G (6. Februar 2009)

Hi PCGH- Team,

ich würde gerne an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen! 
Ich habe seit meinem ersten Pentium 2 nur ASUS -Boards gehabt und kenn mich also gut mit dem ASUS- Bios aus. Hatte eigt. immer AMD Prozessor (zuletzt der 3600+), bin aber wegen des TLB- Bug damals auf Intel umgestiegen. Habe nun einen C2Q 6600 auf 3,7 GHz bei 1,424V stabil laufen. Mit Prozessoren hab ich mich bereits privat und schulisch viel auseinander gesetzt. Als RAM habe ich den schnellen Corsair Dominator (DDR2- 1066) und Standart (DDR- 800) zur Verfügung. Durch meinen Kühler ist auch OC um die 4 Ghz und mehr im Bereich des Möglichen! Informationen zur meiner verwendeten Hardware findet ihr hier: sysProfile: ID: 80232 - [d0m|йator] !

Ein paar Bilder:

 - IFX http://www.abload.de/img/ifxoxa7.jpg 
- Cpu http://www.abload.de/img/cpu5srt.jpg 
- Benchmarkstation http://www.abload.de/img/benchmarkfsoa.jpg
- RAM  http://www.abload.de/img/ramfvks.jpg


Ich hoffe von euch zu hören!

MfG

Paul E.


----------



## Leviathan460 (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo.
Ich möchte mich auch als Lesertester bewerben. Ich denke ich verfüge über die nötigen Vorraussetzungen.
Ich benutze schon seit Jahren einen Intel-Prozessor und möchte auch mal AMD eine Chance geben sich zu bewähren. Bei den Grafikkarten habe ich das schon getan und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. 
Aktuell werkelt bei mir ein C2D E6750 @ 3.3 Ghz mit Luftkühlung (Scythe Andy Samurai) auf einem Gigabyte EP45 DS3 mit 2 GB Corsair XMS2 zusammen. Als Betriebssysteme dienen zur Zeit Windows XP home und Vista Ultimate x64, so habe ich die Möglichkeit mit beiden Betriebssystemen zu testen. Für die Bildausgabe sorgt eine 4850 Toxic von Sapphire. Die nötigen Fotos kommen von einer Casio Exilim 7.2 MP
Beruflich habe ich mit PCs zu tun da ich sie verkaufe, ergo auch die Kunden beraten und einiges erklären muß. Daher ist mir auch der Zusammenbau von PC-Systemen und die eventuelle Fehlersuche nicht fremd. Auch betreibe ich im Auftrag der Kunden Overclocking, also wäre das auch kein Neuland für mich.
Die nötigen Fotos kommen von einer Casio Exilim 7.2 MP
Ich hoffe ich habe mit meiner Bewerbung Euer Interesse geweckt und bekomme eine Antwort.


----------



## Elzoco (7. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend
  Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II 940 BE und des M3A78-T Motherboards von Asus bewerben. 
   Aber warum gerade ich?  Ich bin 15 Jahre jung und habe somit noch sehr viel Zeit zu Übertakten aber auch zum Untertakten. Ich könnte den Phenom II sehr gut gebrauchen da ich zwar einen "neuen“ 9500 habe, aber wie es halt so ist reicht die Hardware nach ein paar Monaten schon nichtmehr.

  Mit dem Übertakten von Hardware habe ich schon sehr viel Erfahrung, da ich meinen Phenom 9500 auf ganze 2533.2 Mhz/Kern (230x11) übertaktet hab(dies war allerding nur bei Windows XP SP2 32bit möglich).
  Zurzeit läuft er  mit 2300 Mhz (230x10) da Vista Ultimate 64 Bit bei höheren Taktraten mich mit einem Bluescreen beglückt).

  Was hab ich mit dem 940 vor?
  1.Natürlich übertakten mit dem Asus M3A78-T ,aber zum Glück habe ich noch ein Gigabyte 780G DS3H mit dem ich das auch noch machen werde
  2.Untertakten mal gucken wie weit runter es gehen kann
  3. Benchmarks
  4.GTA IV in den Arsch treten 
5. Dürfte für Folding at Home gut Punkte machen, aber natürlich im Pcgh Team

  Meine Hardware zurzeit:
  Amd Phenom 9500 @2.3 ghz (mit Scythe Zipang)
                                             >1.136V Idle ca. 29°C|Max gerade mal 40°C
  Gigabyte 780G DS3H
  Elitegroup/ECS 8800GT (mit Accelerato S1 r2 und 1x 120mm Lüfter)
  A-Data  4GB DDR2 800 Kit @ DDR2 920 und Arctic Cooling Ram Freezer
  Be Quiet Straight Power 450W
  Samsung HD501LJ/SP1614C
  Coolermaster Cm 690
Acer VW223D 22"Widescreen
Als Betriebssystem kommt zum einsatz: Windows Vista Ultimate x64 |Windows XP Professional sp2 x86 | Windows 7 Beta x64
Fotos werden mit einer Canon PowershotA720 IS gemacht

  Und wer mir nicht glaubt bekommt noch Bilder .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bt-ihr-beim-cooler-master-rc-690-image508.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-ihr-beim-cooler-master-rc-690-image1010.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-ihr-beim-cooler-master-rc-690-image1154.jpg
  Cpu Takt wird hier bei AMD Overdrivefalsch ausgelesen...

  Mfg
  Elzoco


----------



## boolands (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo verehrtes PCGH-Team! 

Die beste PC-Zeitschrift die ich kenne (ich kenne sehr viele!) startet wieder einmal einen Lesertest..  Und ich würde mich nahezu außerirdisch freuen wenn ich daran teilnehmen könnte!

Aus diesem Grund hier nun meine kleine Bewerbung:



NATÜRLICH bin ich Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme
Erste Erfahrungen im OC sammelte ich mit meinem seligen AMD Athlon XP 3200+,es folgte u.a. ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+@2,9GHz bis zum derzeit noch verbauten AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+BE@3,5GHz
Die Fähigkeit einigermaßen sinnvolle Texte zu verfassen ist,denke ich,vorhanden
Meine Bilder mache ich mit einer Nikon Coolpix
Für den Aufrüstbericht kann ich noch einen Vergleich mit einem MSI K9N SLI +AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+BE,2x Elitegroup NVidia GeForce 8800GT im SLI-Verbund,4 GB DDR2 Mushkin HP2-6400 beisteuern!
Bertriebssystem ist Windows Vista HomePremium 64bit

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


Viele Grüße,

boolands


----------



## wald0r (7. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH – Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II 940 BE 
und dem Asus M3A78-T Motherboards.

Ich heiße Marcel R. und bin 25 Jahre alt.
Vor 3 Jahren beendete ich meine Ausbildung zum 
Physikalisch – technischen Assistenten.
Da ich diesen Beruf aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht 
mehr ausüben darf mache ich aktuell eine Ausbildung 
zum IT-Systemelektroniker die ich Januar 2010 beenden werde.

Erfahrung im Umgang mit Computer und allen was dazu 
gehört habe ich von klein an. 
( C64, Amiga500 und als ersten PC einem Pentium 133 Mhz )
Weswegen mir die Ausbildung zum IT-SE nicht wirklich schwer fällt 

Aktuell besitze ich ein AMD Phenom System mit folgender Ausstattung:

AMD Phenom 9850 BE @ 2,8 Ghz bei 1,25V
Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3
2x MDT 2GB    DDR2-800 AMD Edition
ATI Radeon HD 4850
2x 320 GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.10
Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
BFG Agaia PysX Beschleunigerkarte 
Als Betriebssystem nutze ich MS Windows Vista 32 Bit 
( Umstieg auf 64 Bit ist geplant )

Bei der Kaufentscheidung für dieses System spielte für mich das 
Preis-Leistungsverhältnis eine große Rolle. Außerdem sollte es schon 
ein Quadcore System sein, da ich am PC sehr Multitaskingfähig bin 
und gerne viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig nutze.

Erste Overclocking Versuche sammelte ich 1998 
mit einem AMD K6-2 300Mhz@400Mhz.
Es folgten Diverse Intel Celerons, Pentium III 
die außerhalb ihrer Spezifikationen liefen.

2002 wechselte ich wieder zu einem  AMD Athlon XP System 
( Athlon XP 2000+ mit Tbred B Kern ) 
Dieser PC läuft bei einer Bekannten immer noch mit 2,2 GHz und 
einem FSB von 200 Mhz ( Der Multiplikator ließ sich niedriger stellen )
Es folgten diverse Athlon 64 Systeme bis zum 
Athlon64 X2 3800+ @ 2,5 Ghz und 1,25 V.

Seit Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich die oben genannte 
AMD Phenom Plattform mit der ich bis auf den relativ 
hohen Stromverbrauch im Idle-Zustand sehr zufrieden bin.

Ich würde gerne einen direkten Vergleich zwischen beiden 
AMD Phenoms machen. Wobei mir auch ein 
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ mit Brisbane Kern zum Testen zur 
Verfügung steht.
Die Schwerpunkte für meine Tests: Leistung im Zusammenhang 
mit dem Stromverbrauch etc. 

Klar werde ich auch Spiele als Benchmark nehmen. 
Aber mein Hauptaugenmerk
liegt aber doch eher bei anderen Programmen:
- Virtualisierung z.b. mit Virtualbox
- Audio und Videobearbeitung
- Animationprogramme
- Microsoft Office etc.
- Photoshop

Zusammenfassend würde ich den Phenom II 940 BE im Alltagsgebrauch 
( mit der Dazugehörigen Software ) testen.
Außerdem Interessiert mich die Leistungsfähigkeit der Onboard Grafik.
Aktuell spiele ich Spiele die auf der Source Engine basieren. ( HL2,* L4D* )
Vielleicht reicht ja dafür die Onboard Grafik und ich kann einiges
beim Stromverbrauch des PCs sparen.

Neben dem obligatorischen Overclocking möchte ich auch „undervolten“.
Am besten die CPU Spannung senken bei gleichzeitiger Takterhöhung.

Zur Messung des Stromverbrauchs steht mir ein 
Conrad Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000 Stromverbrauchsmessgerät zur Verfügung. 
Zum Fotografieren nutze ich die Kodak EasyShare V803 
und dank meines 2-jährigen Sohnes und meine Hochzeit 
samt Flitterwochen im Sommer letzten Jahres habe ich 
viel Erfahrung mit dem Fotografieren 

Eigentlich schaue ich Regelmäßig im PCGH Extreme Forum vorbei 
aber ich möchte nun die Lesertest Aktion für meinen ersten Forum Beitrag nutzen und ich hoffe es werden noch viel mehr.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marcel R.
( wald0r )


----------



## M-as-Ter (7. Februar 2009)

Hi PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben.

Ich besitze seit Jahren ein AMD-System, vom AMD K6, über den AMD64, bis hin zum jetzigen AMDX2 3800+. Der nun logische Schritt wäre jetzt ein AMD Phenom IIX 4 940 Black Edition .
 Ich betreibe meinen X2 mit 2700Mhz (Standardtakt:2000Mhz) stabil seit nun mehr als 2,5 Jahren, besitze also durchaus Erfahrungen im OC-Bereich. 

Mein aktuelles System besitzt folgende Komponenten, die problemlos in euren Testsystem integriert werden können:

-Netzteil: Coba Nitrox  750W Rev2 
-Grafikkarte: Palit/XpertVision Radeon HD 4780 Sonic 1GB GDDR5
-Monitor: Hp w2207h (zum Testen der Games in 1680*1050)
-Kühler: Scythe Infinity (jetzt Mugen)
-Festplatte: 500GB SATAII von Samsung (HD501LJ)-Digicam : Sony Cybershot DSC-W50

Zum Test würde ich mir den G.Skill 4GB PC2-8000u CL5 holen, um für jegliche OC-Versuche gewappnet zu sein.
Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista Business 64bit SP1, nach Bedarf kann auf Windows XP SP3 gewechselt werden.

Ich bin ein eidenschaftlicher PC-Gamer und bringe ebenfalls eine längjährige Erfahrung in Word mit. Ich scheue mich nicht davor, mich mit neuen Programmen vertraut zu machen, falls es der Test erfordert. Zudem besitze ich die Zeit und die nötige Geduld, um den Lesertest bestmöglich durchzuführen.

Deshalb würde es mich riesig freuen, wenn Ihr mir eine Chance geben würdet, das System auf Herz und Nieren prüfen zu können.

  Liebe Grüße,
  Marcel


----------



## Hennimo90 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne den Lesertest für den Phenom II 940 BE + Asus M3A78-T machen.


Kriteriencheck:


 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *- JA*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben* - JA*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *- JA*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *- JA*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben *- wird gemacht*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht* - kein Problem*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *- O.K.*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *- Habe ich auch nach der Testlaufzeit nicht vor


* 

*Meine OC Erfahrungen:


*Seit ich zugang zu Computern habe übertakte ich sie, angefangen mit diversen office Rechnern meiner Eltern oder von Bekannten und Freunden. Meine Ersten richtigen Erfahrungen hab ich dann mit meinem ersten eigenen PC gemacht, einem A64 3500+ mit 6600gt, 1GB DDR-400 ram usw. . Diesen habe ich nach allen Regeln der Kunst übertaktet, hauptsächlich mit billigen und unkonventionellen mitteln, wie selbstgebauten "Luftzufuhrtunneln" aus Pappe, veränderung am Gehäuse selbst um den Luftstrom weiter zu verbessern. Ich habe sogar mit Eis vor den Gehäuselüfter experimentiert
Mitlerweile habe ich einen X2 3800+ den ich auf bis zu 2,8Ghz übertaktet habe, Lüfter war erst ein Thermaltake Blue Orb II, jetzt ist ein Xigmatek HDT-S1283. Ich habe auch schon für Freunde oder meinen Bruder Core2Duo aufgebaut und übertaktet, außerdem noch ein Phenom I System auf 790gx Basis.


*Die Restlichen Komponenten:*

Chieftec Big Tower Gehäuse
TFT Bildschirm mit 1280x1024 pixeln nativ, andere auflösungen werden getestet, ich werde auch(wenn möglich) noch einen CRT reaktivieren bei dem auch 1600x200 pixel möglich sind
Diverse Gehäuselüfter
Enermax PRO 82+ 425watt
Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 (250GB+500GB)
Diverse "unkonventionelle OC hilfen"
AMD HD3870

Speicher: Kingston HyperX DDR2-1066 Cl5 (2x2GB)


*Mein Plan:*

Einfaches übertakten im Bios des prozessors mit beiden Lüftern(Blue Orb II und HDT-S1283, jeweils ohne gehäuselüfter, mit und mit optimierten Luftstrom(sodass die Abwärme der Grafikkarte fern bleibt)).
Weiterhin würde ich dann mit dem overdrive tool von AMD übertakten um vergleichen zu können wie hoch der Prozessor damit geht.

Das System wird dann durch alle wichtigen Benchmarks getrieben, im standard takt, einem erhöhten Takt der ohne vcore erhöhung möglich ist, ein Takt mit geringer erhöhung der Spannung(für den Dauerbetrieb) und mit dem maximaltakt. Der ram wird dabei mit standard Einstellungen, auf DDR2-800 niveau mit CL5 und CL4 timings laufen und auf Maximaltakt laufen, also 4 verschiedene Arbeitsspeicher Varianten.

Ich werde auch ein Dragon System mit einer 4850 aufbauen und testen.

Außerdem werde ich den Phenom II noch untertakten und die spannung erniedrigen um einen möglichst kleinen verbrauch zu erhalten.

Den Stromverbrauch werde ich auch messen, in allen variationen mit und ohne Grafikkarte, im Leerlauf oder unter Volllast usw. .

Wenn von euch gewünscht kann ich auch noch einen Test mit verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten machen, benutze aktuell Coollaboratory Liquid Metal Pad, ich werde dann noch zum Vergleich Standard Pasten nehmen wie Artic  Silver 5 und noch "exoten" wie Innovation Cooling Diamond 7 Carat*.*

Das ganze wird natürlich ausführlich mit einer Digitalkamera dokumentiert, inklusive der "unkonventionellen hilfsmittel" mit erklärung was sie bringen und welcher aufwand dafür betrieben wird.



Vielen dank schon im Vorraus,

Hennimo90


----------



## svigo (7. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrtes PCGHX Team, hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 inkl. Asus M3A78-T.

*Über mich

*Ich bin Sven, 20 Jahre alt, komme aus Leipzig und bin im Moment Student an der Uni Halle/Wittenberg, in den Fächern Politik- und Wirtschaftswissenschaften.
*
Warum gerade ich?

*Sicher gibt es viele Bewerber die sich hier bewerben, aber ich denke es gibt einige Punkte, welche mich besonders herausstechen lassen unter diesen Leuten. 
Zum einen bin ich wohl die Zielgruppe des Herstellers, der  Hardware erfahrene Esportler/Gamer (spiele auch in der ESL/EPS in BF2), als dieser Vertreter kann ich natürlich einen scharfen Blick wie sehr geeignet die Hardware für diese Zielgruppe ist. 
Desweiteren leite ich mit anderen Kollegen in einem anderen Forum eine Crew die sich hauptsächlich um PC Hardware OC/Kaufberatung und Allgemeinwissen dreht und schon sehr vielen Leuten geholfen hat sich für den besten PC zu entscheiden und dabei noch eine Menge Geld zu sparen. Weiterer Vorteil, dank der Crew hat man natürlich auch einen sehr großen Erfahrungsaustausch und kann direkt mehrere Systeme vergleichen die aus unterschiedlichen Kategorien kommen, ob nun Low oder High Price, Intel oder AMD, sowie älter gegen neuer. Mit diesen Daten könnte man sehr umfangreiche Vergleichstest gestalten.
Ich kenne micht mit AMD Systemen aus (6 Jahre AMD Erfahrung,8 wenn man die Periode meines aller ersten PC dazu rechnet ) und habe schon einige Erfahrungen mit AMD gemacht, samt seiner Sockel und Chips ob nun damals mit AMD K6, zu den Athlon XP Prozessoren oder den Sockel 939.
Momentan besitze ich ein Intel System, ein Quad 9450,der ja direkte Konkurrent des AMD ist, damit kann ich auch objektiv zwischen beiden Systemen vergleichen und die jeweiligen Vor und Nachteile ausarbeiten.
Auch Asus ist mir nicht fremd, seit circa 4 Jahren kaufe ich nur noch Asus Mainboards und bin bisher sehr gut gefahren und kann auch damit über eine gewisse Erfahrung verfügen.
Desweiteren besitze, ich mit einem Thermaltake Armor ein großes Gehäuse wo sich der Air Flow gut entwickeln kann. Hinzu kommt ein Noctua UH12P Kühler mit dem man sicherlich gut einige OC Grenzen ausloten kann, sowie eine MSI ATI HD 4870 OC 512MB Raedon, mit der ich schon einen Grundbaustein für die Dragon Plattform, welche mit AMD Fusion sicher einige Vorteile bringen wird auch ein 24" Zoll Bildschirm sollte dafür sorgen das die Dragon Plattform in den neuen Spielen ordentlich zu arbeiten hat.

Ich besitze eine Digital Kamera, welche 8,1 Megapixel besitzt und mit der ich auch gute Fotos machen kann, wie man hier sehen kann.

Übertakten kann ich und durfte das schon bei einigen Kollegen von mir zeigen, hier habe ich z.B. ein Bild hier ist der Intel 8400 zwar nur auf 3,6Ghz dafür aber schon seit 24h und, wir konnten ihn an dem Tag auch schon auf 4,4 Ghz schrauben. Der passende Ram ist mit dem OCZ Reaper HPC Edition CL 5 vorhanden.
Zeit ist durch die anstehenden Semsterferien auch kein Problem.
Mit einer Veröffentlichung meiner Arbeit in der nächsten PCGH, hätte ich kein Problem. 

*Mein PC*



Spoiler




*Prozessor:*
Intel Quad 9450 @ Noctua NH-U12P
 
*Mainboard:*
Asus P5Q-E
 
*Ram: *
2 x 2GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 1066MHz
 
*Grafik:*
MSI ATI Raedon HD 4870 OC
 
*Sound: *
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Music
 
*Netzteil: *
Corsair HX 620W ATX 2.2
 
*Gehäuse: *
Thermaltake Armor VA8000 BWS - Black Metal
 
*Laufwerke:*
Benq DVD Brenner DW1640
LiteOn LTD 163
 
*Festplatten: *
Western Digital Raptor 150 GB 10000 U/Min 16MB (S-ATA)
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB GB 7200 U/Min 32MB (S-ATA)
 
*Maus: *
Logitech MX 518
 
*Tastatur:*
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
 
*Monitor:*
24" BenQ V2400W
 




*Kurzcheck Anforderungen*

 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *--> erfüllt*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben *--> erfüllt*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *--> erfüllt*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *--> erfüllt*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben *--> sehr gerne*
- Eine Zusammenfassung der Tests wird voraussichtlich in einer der kommenden Ausgaben veröffentlicht *--> damit bin ich einverstanden*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *--> darauf werde ich achten*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen *--> kein Problem damit, man muss es ja irgendwie auch testen
*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hiemit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des AMD Phenom2 X4 940 und dem beiligendem Mainboard. Inzwischen habe ich mich schon bei vielen Lesertest beworben, hatte aber bis jetzt kein Glück gehabt.

Ich würde die CPU gegen ein E8500 antreten lassen und alles testen, was in Frage kommt, oder was ich zumindest hier habe.

Meine Hardware steht in der Signatur und ich würde mich sehr freuen, für euch alle Fragen zu beantworten.

mit freundlichen Grüßen, Eiswolf93


----------



## Had3s (8. Februar 2009)

!!! Eine Frage vorweg : !!!

Wie lang ist der Testzeitraum?

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest des Phenom II.

Ein paar Daten über mich:

Ich mein Richtiger Name ist Oliver, bin 22 Jahre alt und habe gerade meine Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann abgeschlossen.

Warum gerade ICH:

Ich beschäftige mich schon seit Jahren mit PC Hardware und habe mir somit auch schon mehrere Systeme zusammen gestellt und auch zusammen gebaut. Darunter waren AMD- sowie auch Intel-Systeme. Overclocking ist für mich in dem Sinne nur ein Fremdwort, da es ein Englisches und kein deutsches Wort ist  . Mein jetziges System wird je nach Bedarf über- bzw. untertaktet.

Der TEST:

Ich habe momentan verschiedene Programme bzw. Spiele zur Verfügung stehen:

    Prime
Super Pi
Crysis
Far Cry 2
GTA 4
Everest
3DMark03
3DMark Vantage
PCMark05
Aquamark 3


Mein Momentanes System:


```
CPU:         Intel Q6600 @ 3200 MHz 1,25 Vcore oder @800MHz 0,96 Vcore.
Mainboard :  Asus P5Q
Ram :        4096 MB OCZ Reaper 800MHZ @ 950 MHz
HDDs :       Systemplatte Mtron Mobi
             2 WD Caviar Green WD10EADS
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 280 @ 750 MHz Chip , 1500 MHz Shader und 1250 Memory
Netzteil :   CORSAIR 620W HXEU
Gehäuse :    Lian Li  A05
Monitor :    ASUS 22" TFT
OS :         Microsoft Vista X64


DIE Kühlung :

Pumpe :     Aquastream XT
GPUkühler : Watercool HK GPU-X2
Radiator :  2*Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 240 
Lüfter :    4*NB-Blacksilent XL1
CPUKühler:  Alphacool NexXxoS
```
*



Teilnahmebedingungen: *
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *erledigt*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben *gegeben*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *gegeben*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *Kamera vorhanden (Canon EOS)*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben *stellt kein Problem da*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen kein Thema
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen  *ok*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester *super Sache !!!

Ansonsten hoffe ich zu den glücklichen Testern zu gehören.

MFG Oliver
*


----------



## rabensang (8. Februar 2009)

Moin

Jetzt möcht ich mich auch mal bewerben, bevor die Frist abgelaufen ist.

Da ich sehr oft im Forum unterwegs bin und hin und wieder einen Usertest veröffentliche, möchte ich endlich mal ein Review offiziell von und für PCGH/PCGHX schreiben. 

In Sachen OC habe ich genügend Erfahrung und stehe sogar mit meinem Q6600 (der leider etwas mäßig zu übertakten ist) in der http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...c-liste-aller-cpus-keine-ot-diskussionen.html. Zum Vergleich würde das System, welches in meiner Sig steht verwendet.

Getestet wird natürlich mit den aktuellsten Benchmarks und Programmen.

Ich bin auch in der Lage ordentliche Texte zu verfassen und digitale Fotos zu erschaffen.  

Meine Referenzen:

- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-artikel/38301-usertest-aerocool-syclone.html
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-artikel/40187-usertest-scythe-shuriken.html
- http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...03-kurztest-noctua-nt-h1-waermeleitpaste.html

Ich hoffe, euch mit meinen Usertests zu überzeugen und das ihr mir die Chance gebt, endlich wieder ein AMD System zu testen.

MFG


----------



## Falcon (8. Februar 2009)

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 und des ASUS M3A78-T. Ich habe über 10 Jahre Bastelerfahrung in denen ich schon dutzende Rechner zusammengebaut habe. Auch beim "Troubleshooting" hab ich große Erfahrungen. Das Overclocking ist mir ebenfalls nicht ganz unfremd. Und wenngleich ich auch erst seit kurzer Zeit Mitglied der Extreme Community bin, bin ich doch treuer PCGH Leser seit (fast) Erster Stunde.

Mir steht zur Durchführung des Tests eine große Werkstatt sowie allerlei Hardware, darunter auch ähnliche Hardware wie die zum Test vorliegende, zur Verfügung. Ein Direktvergleich zwischen verschiedenen Mainboards (ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe, ASRock A780GXE/128M) zusammen mit dem Phenom II sowie zwischen Phenom II und Phenom I Prozessoren (Phenom 9850 BE, Phenom 9600) ist möglich.

Der Primäre Einsatz - und somit der Aufrüstungsbericht und hauptsächliche Fokus des Tests - wird der Einsatz in einem HTPC sein. Dort wird der Phenom 2 und das ASUS Board einen AMD 4800+ Sockel939 und dazu passendes ASUS nForce 4 Board ersetzen. Neben einigen synthetischen Benchmarks sowie Tests aus dem Windows-Alltag wird so vor allem die Performance in einem HTPC beim Umgang mit aus dem Domänennetzwerk per UPnP Server verteilten Medien sowie die Wiedergabe von HD DVD und Blu-Ray Medien getestet. Passende Hardware steht ebenfalls zur Verfügung. Primäre Wiedergabe wird in HD üblichen Auflösungen von 720p und 1080i getestet werden. Als Ausgabegerät steht neben herkömmlichen Monitoren auch ein Beamer zur Verfügung. 

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt so auch auch auf dem Mainboard und die Tauglichkeit für einen Einsatz in einem HTPC Gehäuse von A+ sowie dem Prozessor bezüglich seiner Wärmeentwicklung, und der damit verbunden Tauglichkeit für den HTPC Einsatz. Ein Strommessgerät zur Bewertung des Leistungsverbrauchs steht ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

Ich habe bereits ein wenig Erfahrungen im Schreiben von Testberichten, fundierte Kenntnisse der Orthographie und Grammatik sowie ein - meiner Meinung nach - guter Schreibstil sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Zur optischen Dokumentation stehen eine Canon PowerShot G2 (Kompaktkamera) sowie eine Canon EOS 350D (Digitale Spiegelreflex) zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaRk_SmIDl (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mich gerne für den OC test der obenen genannten Hardware bewerben.


Ich bin Abiturient auf dem Technischen Gymnasium in Gelsenkirchen und versuche dort mein Abitur mit den Leistungsfächern Datenverarbeitung und Informatik zu absolvieren. Die OC Kenntnisse habe ich mir selbst angeeignet, indem ich meinen eigenen PC und die PCs von Bekannten und Freunden übertaktet habe. Allgemeine Kenntnisse über die Hardware habe ich durch gründliches Lesen der PCGH, durch zusammenstellen von PCs und durch den Unterricht an meiner Schule bekommen. 

Ich selber war Redakteur der Graffiti, der nun besten Schülerzeitschrift in NRW. Ich hatte die Aufgabe Fotos von bestimmten Ereignissen Inner- und Ausserhalb unserer Schule zu machen und anschliessend dazu einen Text verfassen. 

Da ich eine Wasserkühlung und noch einen Luftkühler besitze könnte ich die OC- Tauglichkeit ausprobieren und dann veröffentlichen. Dadurch können sich später die Leser entscheiden ob es Sinn macht eine Wasserkühlung bei dieser CPU einzubauen und sie würden somit die Unterschiede sehen. Im Moment habe ich in meinem System einen Corsair CL-4 4GB speicher eingebaut aber ich besitze nochmals 2 *1GB A-Data speicher.
Da ich im Moment neben der Schule ein Praktikum im Computerladen mache, würde es mir nicht schwer fallen andere Komponenten einzubauen und zu testen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Sie sich für mich entscheiden würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Gelsenkirchen 

MaRk_SmIDl


----------



## Mitch (8. Februar 2009)

*Ich bin der Richtige *

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 inklusive Asus M3A78-T.

Ich bin ein 22 Jahre alt und studiere Soziologie und Medienforschung in Dresden, wo ich seit 3 Jahren lebe.

Neben meiner Affinität zum Mountainbiken und dem Radsport habe ich seit meiner frühen Jugend ein großes Interesse an IT und Unterhaltungselektronik.

Speziell letzteres befriedige ich unter anderem durch die regelmäßige Lektüre der PCGH seit nunmehr über 6 Jahren, der Hardwareluxx printed, sowie diverser anderer Magazine in unregelmäßigen Abständen.

Des weiteren bin ich lesend und schreibend auf diversen Portalen und Foren unterwegs - unter anderem dem alten Kaltmacher, dem Forumdeluxx und leider bisher viel zu wenig dem PCGHX Board, was ich mit dem Lesertest gerne ändern würde.

Erfahrung in Sachen Overclocking, Systemoptimierung und Hardware im Allgemeinen habe ich seit meinem ersten eigenen Rechner, einem K6-II 350 (MSI Board, wenn ich mich recht entsinne), den ich auf 400MHz übertaktet habe und dessen Nvidia Riva TNT2 ich später durch eine Geforce2 GTS ersetzt habe.

Seitdem habe ich diverse Sockel A Systeme (Elitegroup SIS735, Soyo KT266A, Gigabyte NF2) von Duron über Thunderbird, Palomino und Thoroughbred bis hin zum Barton am Limit betrieben.

Im Februar 2005 habe ich als einer der ersten 30 in Deutschland ein DFI LP NF4 SLI-DR ergattern können und mein erstes und einziges S939 System aufgebaut, welches bis heute mit einem 3000er Windsor, einem 148er Opteron, sowie dem Opteron 170 DC, der noch aktuell darin rechnet, lief.

Während dieser Zeit haben natürlich einige RAM Riegel und Grafikkarten meinen Rechner beflügelt und wieder verlassen. Diese möchte ich an dieser Stelle allerdings nicht aufzählen, da ich mich für einen Mainboard und CPU Test bewerbe.

Nachdem mich AMD in den letzten Jahren nicht absolut überzeugen konnte, ich als Dresdner aber auch nicht das grüne Lager verlassen wollte, blieb ich bei meiner aktuellen Plattform, die bis dahin auch für die meisten meiner Anforderungen ausreichend war.

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich aber auch diverse Intelsysteme für Bekannte und Verwandte verbaut, wenn ich der Meinung war, dass es eher den Anforderungen der betreffenden Person gerecht wurde.

Anlässlich der guten Performance der neuen 45nm Generation von AMD, sowie der passenden Gegebenheit, dass Weihnachten, sowie mein nahender Geburtstag wieder etwas Geld in die leere Studentenkasse spülen würden, entschloss ich mich für einen Umstieg auf ein aktuelles AM2+ System.

Der passende Arbeitsspeicher liegt bereits in Form von 4GiB 1066er OCZ XTC Platinum auf meinem Schreibtisch bereit. Als Board soll eigentlich das Foxconn A7DA-S herhalten, welches ich zu meinem Geburtstag am kommenden Samstag in die Arme nehmen werde. Allerdings würde ich es wohl ungeöffnet zurückschicken oder als Basis für den geplanten Rechner meiner Freundin nutzen. Im letzgenannten Fall würde sich natürlich noch ein Direktvergleich mit dem Asus Mainboard anbieten.

Neben den synthetischen Benchmarks 3DMark und PCMark Vantage würde ich vor allem Wert auf aktuelle Spiele, die Faltleistung, sowie die Arbeit mit Paint.NET, Videoschnitt und SPSS legen.

Mit diesen Worten möchte ich meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest abschließen und hoffe dem Phenom II in meinem Cooler Master HAF932 eine neue Heimat bieten zu können. mit meiner Wasserkühlung würde ich auch dafür sorgen, dass es ihm nie zu kalt wird.

Außerdem habe ich mich extra bei sysprofile angemeldet, damit ihr einen kleinen Einblick in mein aktuelles System bekommen. Ich denke 2950MHz, bzw. 2800MHz im Alltagssetting mit einem Operon 170 können sich sehen lassen.

Die formalen Anforderungen erfülle ich allesamt in vollem Umfang und ich kann mir keine bessere Beschäftigung für die Semesterferien vorstellen, als ein neues System auf Her(t)z und Nieren zu testen.

Digitalkamera, Energiekostenmeßgerät, Multimeter usw. sind vorhanden.


----------



## drakon116 (8. Februar 2009)

uiuiui das ist ja phantastisch und desshalb möchte ich mir diese chance nicht entgehen lassen 

So erstmal was zu mir, also ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Jahre Overclocking- und Hardwareerfahrung. Dabei musste schon so mancher AMD Athlon, über P4 bis nun zum Athlon X2 und dem Core2Duo drunter leiden. Leider war es mir bisher vergönnt einen Quadcore zu testen und aus ihm das Maximum an leistung rauszukitzeln.
Rechner mussten auch schon einige her, wobei ich mehr wert auf P/L lege und da wäre der Phenom II natürlich ein Traum.
Testen würde ich die Kombi vorallem in Games aber auch in Quadcore optimierten Anwendungen um zu sehen wie hoch das Leistungsplus ist. Aber auch der Alltagsbetrieb ist interessant und natürlich wie sich CnQ auf die Performance und den Strombedarf auswirkt.
Naja ich will jetzt hier nicht zuviel der Worte verlieren, sondern lieber zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt Taten folgen lassen.

so long...


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo, hiermit möchte ich mich für die oben angegeben Komponenten für einen Lesertest Bewerben.

Alle Vorraussetzungen werden natürlich von mir erfüllt.

Hier ersmal die Hardware, die mir zum Benchen und Testen zur Verfügung steht.

4GB A-Data Vitesta Extreme 800Mhz@1300Mhz
4GB Corsair DHX Dominator 1066Mhz
HD4850
7800GTX
IFX-14

Mit diesen Komponenten werde ich dann die anderen Komponenten ausgiebig testen, und gucken wieviel Leistung aus all dem Raus zu holen ist.


Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein ---> Crackgamer

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPUs und Overclocking haben ---> Auf der Bench-Session, und auch wie bei mir Zuhause habe ich sehr Viel Erfahrung in sachen Overclocking gesammelt.

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben --> Ich werde mich natürlich bemühen, und auch hier mein bestes geben.

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Kamera --> Mit der Samsung Digi-Cam meines Vaters wird das natürlich auch nicht zu einem möglichen Problem.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Aufrüstbericht samt Test auf PCGH Extreme schreiben --> Sowas wollte ich sowieso schon immer mal gerne machen, von daher wird auch diese Vorraussetzung  erfüllt.

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen --> Da ich sowieso nicht vor habe diese Komponenten zu verkaufen, fällt dies sogar ganz weg.

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen --> Yes, sir 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben CPU und Mainboard beim Tester --> Über diese sache freue ich mich am meisten, da ich die Komponenten super für einen Neuen Zocker-Rechner gebrauchen kann.

Mit dieser Bewerbung erhoffe ich mir, diese Komponenten testen zu dürfen, und anschliessend einen ausfürlichen Testbericht schreiben zu können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pascal Hachem


----------



## der_fabi92 (8. Februar 2009)

Moin und Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion,

Hiermit möchten ich (der_fabi92) und mein Freund Henrik (Examon) uns für den Lesertest der oben genannten Hardware bewerben.
Wir sind zwei Hardware interresierte Schüler, des Gymnasiums. 
Die erforderten Leistungen werden selbstverständlich erfüllt.
Zudem können wir Vergleichstest mit verschiedenen Leistungsklassen diverser Hardware sowohl von AMD, Intel, Nvidia und ATI erstellen.
Z.B.: 
AMD: Athlon 64 x2 4400/4000
Intel: E4500, Q6600
Nvidia: Geforce 8800 GTS (G80 320 MB), 8600 GTS
ATI: Radeon hd 2600 xt, hd 4850
Und verschiedene Onboard Grafiklösungen.

Zur Kühlung steht, neben den Intel und AMD Standartkühlern, der weitverbreitete Luftkühler EKL Groß Clockner bereit.

Als Arbeitsspeicher stehen bis zu 8 GB, ddr2 Ram zur Verfügung (der beliebte G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 und 6GB Geil CL5-5-5-15).

Und zuletzt können die Betriebssysteme Windows: XP Professionell (32 bit), Vista HP (32 und 64 bit) und die Windows 7 beta (32 und 64 bit) genutzt werden.


An Software sind die gängigen synthetischen Benchmarks sowie diverse Spiele wie GTA 4, Far Cry 2, Crysis, World in Conflict und Mirrors Edge vorhanden. 


Wir kennen uns mit mit OC und Benchmarks aus, wir haben z.B. bereits verschiedene Systeme mit PII und Athlon XP sowie verschiedene Allendale, Conroe, Kentsfield und Athlon 64 Prozessoren getestet. Weiterhin sind wir auch in der Lage mit der vorhandenen Hardware, soweit es möglich ist, andere zu simulieren, um eine bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu schaffen.

Somit sind uns Messungen bezüglich der Temperatur und der Übertaktbarkeit, ebenso wie zur Leistungsaufnahme, möglich.



Wir werden versuchen möglichst Realistische Bedingungen zu erstellen, soll heißen das im Hintergrund auch Programme wie Antivir laufen und die Hardware nicht auf einem realitätsfernen blanken Betriebssystem getestet wird.



Wir würden uns sehr über die Hardware freuen, da wir uns gern selbst ein Bild der Leistung des Phenom 2 zu machen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SOAD_Flo (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

  Wir, 2 Schüler aus Franken, würden gerne den Phenom II und das zugehörige Board testen.
  Warum gerade wir dafür geeignet sind?



Wir haben beide eine ziemlich lange OC-Erfahrung, die über mehrere CPU-Generationen reicht.


Wir haben beide schon im Forum auf Computerbase.de Berichte geschrieben, die großen Anklang gefunden haben. (Siehe dazu [Erfahrungsbericht] ASUS P5N-E SLI - ForumBase und   [Anleitung] Den Prozessor mit wenig Geld Kühler machen (plan schleifen). - ForumBase    )


Wir haben zusammen 9 GB sehr gut übertaktbaren DDR2-Speicher (teilweise Micron D9GMH)
 

Auch abseits vom Speicher ist eine aktuelle sowie umfangreiche Ausstattung vorhanden
 

Wir haben eine große Betriebssystemsauswahl, bestehend aus Windows XP 32bit, Windows Vista 32&64bit, Windows 7 32&64bit und einigen kostenlosen Linux-Distributionen
 

Wir besitzen außerdem eine große Auswahl an aktuellen Spielen und Testsoftware
 

Ein gutes Strommessgerät sowie ein Multimeter sind vorhanden
 

Wir haben vor, die CPU mit Trockeneis gekühlt zu übertakten. Natürlich erst am Ende der Testphase.
 
  Damit sollten alle Anforderungen erfüllt sein. Für digitale Fotos ist natürlich gesorgt.


----------



## Toffel (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Das Leben hält immer wieder Überraschungen bereit. Da geht am Freitag - pünktlich zum verdienten Wochenende - der geliebte Computer kaputt und nun winkt die Chance, ein nagelneues System zu testen! 

Ein aufregendes Wochenende begann damit, dass nach 2 Jahren treuer Dienste mein Computer am Freitag nicht mehr ansprang  
Dabei spürte ich schon lange, dass er in die Jahre gekommen war. Er ließ sich nämlich immer erst einschalten, nachdem man viele Minuten abwartete. Und so wurde es zum täglichen Ritual: zuerst die Steckdosenleiste einschalten, Tee kochen, und nach 10 Minuten konnte man wagen, den Startknopf zu drücken. Danach lief er aber tadellos bis spät in die Nacht. Aber wie gesagt, seit Freitag leider nicht mehr.

Meine Bemühungen, den Rechner wieder zum Leben zu erwecken, brachten leider keinen Erfolg. Und so blieb mir schließlich nichts anderes übrig, als das restliche Wochenende mit der Suche nach neuen Computerteilen zu verbringen. Meine Recherche führte mich auf unzählige Internetseiten mit Diskussionen, Testberichten und jeder Menge Diagrammen. Eine aufregende aber auch große Aufgabe. Schließlich soll alles neu werden: CPU, Board, Speicher, Grafik, Netzteil, Festplatte, Monitor. Lediglich das Gehäuse mit der Wasserkühlung wollte ich behalten.

Schließlich entschied ich mich für AMDs Phenom II X4. Durch die neue 45-Nanometer Fertigung soll die CPU jetzt stromsparender geworden sein, was die Kühlung erleichtert und auf ansprechende Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten hoffen lässt. Die Grafikkarte soll eine Radeon HD4870 werden, da sie nicht nur ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis sondern auch ein gutes Frame pro Watt Verhältnis hat. Die Stromrechnung muss ja schließlich auch bezahlt werden. Natürlich kommt da nur ein effizientes Netzteil mit „80Plus Silver“-Zertifizierung in Frage.

Nachdem nun meine Vorstellung vom neuen System klare Züge angenommen hat, stieß ich bei meiner letzten Google Recherche schließlich auf diese Mitmachaktion von PCGH.de.

Ich bin begeistert und würde gern das bereitgestellte Phenom System ausführlich mit dem neu erworbenen Wissen testen!

Computer schraube ich bereits seit über 10 Jahren zusammen. Habe langjährige Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen bzw. Übertakten (AthlonXP-M 2500+, AMD 64 X2).

Mein letztes System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klicken für größer)

Eine Digicam, ausreichend Zeit, Lust und Freude für einen ausführlichen Testbericht sind vorhanden. Ich möchte im Bericht unter anderem natürlich auf den Einbau, das Übertakten, die Temperaturen, Stromverbrauch eingehen. 

Ich freue mich aufs Testen und ein vielleicht persönliches Happy End nach diesem turbolenten Wochenende 

Gruß
Toffel


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (8. Februar 2009)

Ich würde gerne den enormen Aufwand betreiben...

um feststellen zu können das AMD im Gamer Bereich den Anschluss an Intel geschafft hat.
Ob es war ist, wie in diversen Foren Berichtet wird... das es ein Overclocking Wunder ist.
Das beste Takt/Spannung Verhältnis für den 24/7 Betrieb heraus zu finden.  
Kenntnisse über Hardware und Overclocking sind reichlich vorhanden. Leistungsaufnahme des gesamten Systems ist ohne Probleme machbar.

Gegen einen Q9650@4000MHz und Core I7 920@3500MHz im 24/7 Betrieb zu vergleichen ist kein Problem.

Graka Futter für den kleinen habe ich.


4870 X2
4870 1024MB
4870 512MB
4850 512MB

GTX280
8800GTX

und noch einige Karten mehr^^

Speicher und gute Kühllösungen sind kein Thema.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (8. Februar 2009)

lol UMTS^^ wenn man nicht an der 16K Leitung ist...sorry


----------



## nightmare02 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
Hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest des Asus M3A78-T Motherboards und des Phenom II 940 BE bewerben.

Alle Vorraussetzungen sind gegeben.

So, warum gerade ich? 
Also ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen mal einen Testbericht für eine so populäre Computerzeitschrift schreiben zu dürfen. 
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich hier sehr viele Leute bewerben die ein gleichwertiges oder sogar schon besseres System besitzen als es hier zum Testen angeboten wird. 
Sowohl mein Motherboard als auch mein Prozessor können von der Leistung her nicht mit den Testprodukten verglichen werden und ich finde es nicht unbedingt fair, Personen mit besserer Ausstattung diese Teile zuschicken, nur damit sie diese nachher verscherbeln oder zu ihrer Sammlung hinzufügen. 
Von den Kenntnissen her könnte ich ein qualifizierten und ausführlichen Testbericht verfassen, in dem ich unter anderem das Asus-Board mit anderen vergleichen, da ich zur Zeit ein Praktikum in einem Computerfachhandel absolviere.
Ich hoffe, dass ich Sie überzeugen konnte und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen

nightmare02


----------



## Mojo (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo PCGH-Team

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940 bewerben.
Mit Hardware und Benchen beschäftige ich mich nun seit ca. 3 Jahren intensiver, habe aber auch früher schon mit meinem Vater an PCs gebastelt. 
Vor einem Jahr habe ich dann mit dem übertakten angefangen als ich mir mein jetziges System zulegte.
Durch meine finanzielle Lage als Gymnasiast kann ich leider nicht immer mit den neuesten Konfigurationen mithalten, halte mich jedoch durch das PCGH(X) Magazin und das Lesen diverser Tests immer auf dem Laufenden.

Auf AMDs neuen Phenom II Prozessor wurde ich vor allem durch die PCGH AMD Sonderausgabe aufmerksam, in der sein enormes Taktpotenzial und der L3-Cache gelobt wurde. Deswegen würde ich auch gerne selber testen was in ihm steckt. Wieviel er unter Luftkühlung maximal und für 24/7 hergibt, wie er sich mit älteren Grafikkarten wie meiner 7900GS versteht, welchen Leistungsschub er im Gegensatz zu meinem eher Low-Budget DualCore E2220 bringt, was der Strommesser spricht und noch einige weiteren Tests. 
Als Testprogramme stehen mir unter Anderem Futurmarks 3D Marks, Prime95, Spiele wie Crysis, CoD4, FarCry 2 und Photoshop CS3 zur Verfügung.

Die Vorraussetzungen sind natürlich alle erfüllt. Für Bilder wird eine Canon EOS 450D sorgen und um die Schreibe werde ich mich kümmern. Für die nötige Grafik würde eine GeForce 7900GS und für den Kurzzeitspeicher 2 GB DDR2-1066 Crucial Ballistix aufkommen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der 3 Auserwählten wäre, der den Phenom II X4 940 BE und das Asus M3A78-T testen dürfte.

Gruß Mojo


----------



## DanielX (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich möchte mich natürlich auch als Tester bewerben.
Das ich alle Vorrausetzungen erfülle ist klar sonst würde ich mich hier ja nicht bewerben.
Was dafür spricht das ich die Hardware testen darf ist folgendes.

Ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren mit dem Thema Übertakten.
Dabei lege ich nicht nur Wert darauf aus dem System das letztmögliche heraus zu holen sondern es auch für einen vernünftigen 24/7 Betrieb einzustellen. 
Ein Punkt auf denn ich beim Test auch besonders achten möchte ist der Umstieg von meinem jetztigen Intel-System auf ein AMD-System.
Ausserdem ist mein Aktueller Prozessor Q6600 sicherlich ein perfekter Vergleichspartner für den Phenom II X4, da der Q6600 ein absoluter P/L-Killer war und der Phenom II das Potenzial dazu hat.
Zudem kann ich beide Prozessoren in einem Frequenzspektrum von 2,4Ghz bis mindestens 3,8Ghz gegeneinander antretten lassen.
Da mein aktuelles Baord auch aus dem Hause Asus kommt ist dort auch in manchen Bereichen ein Vergleich möglich.
Daher könnte mein Test ein guter Einblick für Leute sein die am überlegen sind von einem aktuellen Intel-Quadcore-System zu einem Phenom II zu wechseln.
Aber natürlich möchte ich nicht nur einen Vergleich von AMD zu Intel machen sondern einen sauberen objektiven Test der Hardware.

Meine Hardware:
Prozessor: Intel Q6600
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB Muskin 996580g
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon 4870
Netzteil: OCZ 600W Stealth
CPU-Kühler: Zalman 9500AT 
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor

MfG DanielX


----------



## Paul-Vitti (9. Februar 2009)

Liebes PCGH Extream-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Eure Bedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich alle. Vergleichen mit einem anderen System kann ich nicht, da ich selbst nur ein Notebook mit einer Radeon Xpress 1150 und einem Tourion TL-60 besitze. Daher könnte meine Perspektive vor allem für Leute interessant sein, die schon länger nicht mehr aufgerüstet haben.
Mein Overclocking Ergebnis habe ich auch auf einem Screenshot für Super-PI festgehalten http://www.sysprofile.de/id71701.
Viele Grüße
Paul-Vitti


----------



## lowking (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich zum Test des AMD Phenom X4 940 BE und des
zugehörigen Mainboards M3A78-T von ASUS bewerben.


Also ich würde mich sehr freuen dieswen Test zu machen da ich auch schon viel erfahrung habe mit overlocking etc.
Kann auch mit einem Intel core 2 Quad Q6600 vergleichen.
Und besitze mehrere Ram Module von versch. Firmen


----------



## Sh33p82 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

hiermit möchte auch ich mich beim Lesertest für den Phenom II X4 940 BE und dem Asus M3A78-T bewerben.

Die angegebenen Anforderungen werden meinerseits alle erfüllt:



Mitglied der PCGH Extreme Community bin ich.
Erfahrung habe ich, alle meine PC's habe ich immer selbst zusammengebaut und sie auf Herz und Nieren gequält. Mein jetziger Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (welcher leider keinen grossen OC Spielraum bietet) und meine GTX260 (GPU 791, Shader 1590, Ram 1280) mussten natürlich auch schon dran glauben.
Ordentliche Schreibe ist vorhanden.
Digicam zum gnadenlosen Ablichten der Hardware ist vorhanden.
Aufrüstbericht und Test werden natürlich angefertigt.
Ich wäre sehr erfreut, wenn ich den Test durchführen dürfte, da ich sehr interessiert an der Leistung des neuen Phenom II Prozessors bin. Natürlich wird auch das Board unter die Lupe genommen und ausführlich getestet.
Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit den Prozessor mit Hilfe einer Wasserkühlung an seine Grenzen zu treiben.

Als Vergleich würde mein jetziges System herhalten:


Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Zotac GTX260
Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe
4GB DDR2 Corsair DHX Kit

Ich hoffe einer der glücklichen Tester zu werden und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!!


----------



## mad-onion (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo, liebes PCGH-Team!

Natürlich bewerbe auch ich mich gerne zum Lesertest des Phenom II X4 940BE samt 790GX-Mainboard M3A78-T von Asus. Gerne und selbstverständlich erfülle ich alle gestellten Voraussetzungen.

Erste Erfahrungen in Sachen PC-Hardware habe ich schon zu 486er Zeiten gesammelt.
Mein erstes OC war ein 486 DX2 50MHz, welchen ich mit 66MHz und einem sehr lauten Kühler an seine Grenzen brachte. Liest sich aus heutiger Sicht schon recht amüsant.
Ab da war mein Interesse geweckt und ich habe bis heute die Faszination nicht verloren.
Als PCGH-Leser der ersten Stunde möchte ich mich bei der Gelegenheit bei euch bedanken, denn das Gros meines Wissens habe ich aus der PCGH über die Jahre erlangt. 
Und das hat mich dermaßen weitergebracht, dass von mir zusammengestellte Rechner sogar schon in den USA stehen. 
Mein derzeitiger Hauptrechner steht ja schon in der Signatur.
Des weiteren warten in meinem Hobbyraum schon eine ausreichende Menge an Laufwerken und Gehäusen (z.B. TT Matrix, Xilence X1 oder auch das Aerocool-Case aus meinem Profilbild), WLP, sämtliche Benchmarktools, Betriebssystemen (XP Prof. x86, Vista x86/x64, Win7 x64 Beta) und Kühlern gespannt auf die Testkandidaten. Als Spielbenchmarks kann ich Crysis und GTA4 anbieten.Den Stromverbrauch messe ich an der Steckdose.

Besondere Schwerpunkte beim Test :

Performance, Hitzeentwicklung, Stromverbrauch, jeweils im Standardtakt als auch übertaktet.
Versuch Undervolting, Bewertung des Mainboards in Sachen Stabilität, BIOS- /OC- Optionen, Layout und evtl. Praxisprobleme.

Bis einschließlich Juni arbeite ich halbtags und habe daher mehr als ausreichend Zeit für intensive Tests.

Es wäre mir eine unschätzbare Ehre wenn mein Test in einer der nächsten PCGH Ausgaben zu finden wäre. Das allein wäre schon Belohnung genug.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

die verrückte Zwiebel


----------



## Ferengie (9. Februar 2009)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

wieso bin ich zum Testen eurer brandneuen Hardware geeignet?

- langjährige Erfahrung in Hardware und Community (P3D seit 01, 3DCenter seit 04)
- vielfältige OC und Benchmark Verhalten gesammelt von AMD über K6, XP, XP-M, Winni, Venice bis zum jetztigen Denmark Opteron 170@2,9GHz
- sehr viele Biose auf Mainboards (egal ob ami, award) und ihre Macken kennengelernt
- ich kenne die gängigen Benchmarkprogramme und Stabiltestprogramme und weiss, ab wann eine CPU primestable oder QMC stable zu bezeichnen ist.
- hatte auch schon drei 790GX Boards (Biostar TA790GX3, DFI 790GX-M2RS und MSI DKA790GX) in den Finger bekommen und kenn somit die Unterschiede von S939 zu AM2 zu AM2+ Boards und CPUs
- hab zur Lüftkühlung einen Acrtic Freezer 64 Pro und ein Mugen2 und eine Wakü mit einer Laing und Tripple Radiator mit einem Alphacool NexXxoS XP Bold und NexXxoS X2 Bold HighFlow zur Auswahl (ob der X2 einen Unterschied auf einem Quad Core bringt?)
- u.a. zum Testen ist eine Samsung F1 1TB, als NT ist ein 550W semipassiv und eine HD4870 512MB und ein 26" HannsG vorhanden
- Speicher 4x2GB DDR2 1066 CL5 Apoggee darf ich zum Testen ausleihen
- massig Zeit und Spass zum Austesten und OClern....

....und warum brauche ich unbedingt neue Hardware?

Weil mein jetziges Sytem aus dem Jahre 2006 DFI Expert S939 mit 2900MHz@1,48Vcore Alterserscheinungen hat, seht selbst:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrot-it (9. Februar 2009)

Sehr geehrte PCGH Redaktion,

puhh, noch geschafft... "Auf den letzten Drücker" möchte ich mich hiermit auch noch um den "PCGH-Lesertest bewerben.

Ich denke ich bin genau der richtige für den Test, da ich alle gewünschten Qualifikationen und Voraussetzungen erfülle.
Durch mein Alter (27 Jahre) hab ich schon einige Erfahrungen im Hardware Bereich sammeln können, dir ich nun gerne unter Beweis stellen möchte. Seitdem ich mit 11 Jahren einen Amiga 600 bekommen habe und dann ein Jahr später die erste RAM erweiterung eingebaut habe,läßt mich die PC Hardware (naja, zuerst Heimcomputer...) nicht mehr in Ruhe. Und als ich dann 2001 meine erste PCGH-Hardware gekauft habe war es dann ganz vorbei. Es endete in einer regelrechten Hardware-Sucht.

Mein letzten PC (Intel Dual Core 6300 plus Intel P965) habe ich vor 4 Monaten durch einen AMD Phenom 9850 plus AMD 790GX ersätzt. Ich wollte erst noch auf den Phenom II warten, habs aber leider nicht mehr ausgehalten.
Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja nun doch noch testen.

Ich biete für den Test:
AMD Phenom 9850 BE (3 GHz Dauerbetrieb)
Gigabyte Mainbaord MA790GP-UD4H
Corsair 4 GB DDR2 1066
AMD Radeon 4870 1024 MB
2x Seagate 7200.11 im Raid 0

Windows Vista Buisness x64
Alle Benchmarks (GTA IV, Crysis, ...)

Pentax istDL2

Über ein positives Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen

schrot_it


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Februar 2009)

Die Anmeldung ist nun nicht mehr möglich - vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und teilweise sehr guten Bewerbungen.

Wir werden die "Gewinner" per Privatnachricht im Forum oder per Mail benachrichtigen und zusätzlich in diesem Thread bekanntgeben.


----------



## Daniel_M (13. Februar 2009)

Die Gewinner stehen fest:

Klutten
KvD
xTc

Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder Lesertests veranstalten und wünschen alle Teilnehmern viel Erfolg beim nächsten Mal!

Bester Gruß,
 Daniel


----------

